# KelJu's Master Plan



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2006)

I feel weird starting an online journal considering that I have been lifting for 12 months straight. The main reason I am starting this is to help me see what movements are getting stronger and which ones aren't. 

I would have to say that I am an upper body guy. In all honesty, I am bench pressing the same amount that I am squatting. This is of course due to my injuries, but I need to stop focusing so much on my chest, and start dealing with many of my lagging areas. I am not going to post many 1RMs, because I find them to be useless when planning my workouts. I am probably made of a 90% fast-twitch muscle composition, which makes planning out rep range a pain in the ass. So, I will be posting my daily rep range achievements.

My plan is to start cutting for summer, and I started today. I realize that I am going to lose a considerable amount of strength, but so is the price we pay. I have never had 6 pack abs, but I could always lift a shit load. The problem is that I am not training for any sports, so I just want to look good. My plan is to carb-cycle slowly down to a BF% of about 10%. I have no idea of whether this is even possible with my genetics, but I am going to bust my ass trying. 

Current Stats:
Height: 6"2
Weight: 215
Waist: 36
Arms: 17
Calves: 16
Quads: 23


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2006)

Sunday - 03/19/2006
Today sucked big time. I haven't had a good night's sleep this entire week, and I blame the M1T. I have stopped taking it, and I hope my sleep pattern will correct itself and my strength will come back. Tomorrow morning, I am going to the student clinic to get the doctor to write me a script for some sort of high powered sleeping medication. 

*Bench Press:
Set 1: 300 x 3
Set 2: 300 x 3
Set 3: 300 x 2

Behind the Neck Barbell Press:
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 155 x 5
Set 3: 155 x 7

Dips:
Set 1: 20
Set 2: 20
Set 3: 20

1 Arm Triceps Extensions:
Set 1: 40 x 5
Set 2: 40 x 5
Set 3: 40 x 5*


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds good, are you sure you measured your quads right? You usually measure the upper part near your hips, they look bigger than 23 in your picture. 

You aren't necessarily going to be losing strength on a cut.... Just do it REALLY slowly, about 1lb a week... I've actually been getting stronger while cutting.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sounds good, are you sure you measured your quads right? You usually measure the upper part near your hips, they look bigger than 23 in your picture.
> 
> You aren't necessarily going to be losing strength on a cut.... Just do it REALLY slowly, about 1lb a week... I've actually been getting stronger while cutting.



Me too. I doubt you will lose strength if you cut slow like Sean said. I've been on a cut for 8 days now and I've also stopped using creatine for 2 weeks, I have no strength loss, I've gained a bit actually.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Sunday - 03/19/2006
> Today sucked big time. I haven't had a good night's sleep this entire week, and I blame the M1T. I have stopped taking it, and I hope my sleep pattern will correct itself and my strength will come back. Tomorrow morning, I am going to the student clinic to get the doctor to write me a script for some sort of high powered sleeping medication.
> 
> *Bench Press:
> ...



I've been sleeping like shit for the past week. I'm getting headaches every day and my right eyelid is starting to twitch. My sleeping seems to go through cycles, there will be a couple weeks I sleep great, then a couple I don't. I find that if I don't spend alot of time on the computer throughout the day and go outside more I can sleep better. That is hard for me though.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sounds good, are you sure you measured your quads right? You usually measure the upper part near your hips, they look bigger than 23 in your picture.



I didn't know where to measure, so I measured closer to the knee.


Tuesday - 03/21/2006 (Morning)
I can already tell that I am going to have a good workout today. The pills I got from the doctor allowed me to sleep very well for the last two days. I feel rested and well fed, so I am looking forward to working out tonight after work. I believe that I have been overtraining lately, so I am going to get many of the isolation exercises out of my training program.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2006)

Tuesday - 03/21/2006 (Night)
Just as I had expected, I got a great workout. I stuck to basic compound pulling motions which I seem to be getting stronger at. Pull-ups and chin-ups have never been my strongest point, but the motions seem to be getting stronger faster than anything else. I have some slight shoulder problems for the first time and it is scaring me. I am not going to be stupid and keep pushing my shoulders when they are telling me something is wrong.
I plan to quit bench pressing, incline pressing, and shoulder pressing for a few weeks and hopefully my shoulders will heal. I guess I will find other things to do to fill the void.

* Pull-Ups: 
Set 1: 7
Set 2: 7
Set 3: 6

Chin-Ups:
Set 1: 10
Set 2: 7
Set 3: 8

Bent Over Rows:
Set 1: 115 x 12
Set 2: 115 x 12
Set 3: 115 x 10

Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 30 x 10
Set 2: 30 x 10
Set 3: 30 x 10

Farmer's Walk with Dumbbells:
Set 1: 80 x 35 seconds
Set 2: 80 x 35 seconds
Set 3: 80 x 30 seconds *


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 21, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Tuesday - 03/21/2006 (Night)
> Just as I had expected, I got a great workout. I stuck to basic compound pulling motions which I seem to be getting stronger at. Pull-ups and chin-ups have never been my strongest point, but the motions seem to be getting stronger faster than anything else. *I have some slight shoulder problems for the first time and it is scaring me.* I am not going to be stupid and keep pushing my shoulders when they are telling me something is wrong.
> I plan to quit bench pressing, incline pressing, and shoulder pressing for a few weeks and hopefully my shoulders will heal. I guess I will find other things to do to fill the void.


I vote to stop doing behind the neck presses, and pulldowns if you're doing those behind the neck too.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I vote to stop doing behind the neck presses, and pulldowns if you're doing those behind the neck too.



Yeah, I am thinking it was the behind the neck presses that did it. I should have fucking listened to P-Funk and Foreman who both said not to do those, but like a retard I did them anyway.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

Thursday - 03/23/2006 (Night)
I got a good nights sleep, and I felt good during my workout. I am having problems figureing out what I want to add to my leg workout. Right now, I am doing 1 compound motion and 4 isolations which I know is completely wrong, but the equipment I have to choose from is pretty slim. I think I am the only person at this gym that even works legs.

* Squats: 
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 245 x 8

Let Extentions:
Set 1: 290 x 10
Set 2: 290 x 10
Set 3: 290 x 8

Leg curls:
Set 1: 190 x 4
Set 2: 190 x 4
Set 3: 190 x 3

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 105 to failure
Set 2: 105 to failure
Set 3: 105 to failure 

Standing Calf Raises:
Set 1: 300 to failure
Set 2: 300 to failure
Set 3: 300 to failure *[/QUOTE]


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2006)

You could always add dumb bell lunges after squats for another compound movement. Those are killer, esp. post squats.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You could always add dumb bell lunges after squats for another compound movement. Those are killer, esp. post squats.



I have never tried that, but I might add them for a few days and see how I like them. thanks for the tip.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

Friday - 03/24/2006 (Night)
Bahahaha, I'm a fucking idiot. I went to workout today knowing full well that my shoulder wasn't ready to bench again, but I just had to push it. 
Two weeks ago I was working out with 300 pretty easily. Today I couldn't press 225 without a shering pain in my right shoulder. I did one rep, got pissed and walked out. I guess I am just going to accpet the fact that I won't be bench pressing for a few months. If I don't let it heal, I won't be working upper body period for a while, because I will go to far and then need surgery to fix it.

* Bench Press:
Set 1: 225 x 1
*


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2006)

Sunday - 03/26/2006 (Morning)
I got a full 12 hours of sleep last night so I lifted like an animal today. My lats are growing well, and my back is coming in very well too. My shoulder injury is proving to be a good motivator to spend a little time working on my balance and symmetry. My goal is to be able to do 10 pull-ups and 10 chin-ups with perfect form. I was very close today. 

* Overhand Grip Pull-Ups: 
Set 1: 8
Set 2: 6
Set 3: 8

Chin-Ups:
Set 1: 8
Set 2: 8
Set 3: 8

Lateral grip Pull-Ups:
Set 1: 6
Set 2: 5
Set 3: 5

Bent Over Rows: (Dropset Style with 10 second breaks to change plates)
Set 1: 115 x 12
Set 2: 90 x 12
Set 3: 70 x 10
Set 4: 45 x 12
Set 5: 25 x 8

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (Dropset Style with 10 second breaks)
Set 1: 30 x 12
Set 2: 20 x 10 
Set 3: 10 x 12

Triceps Rope Pull-Downs:
Set 1: 70 x 10
Set 2: 60 x 8
Set 3: 50 x 8
Set 4: 40 x 8
Set 5: 30 x 12

Dumbbell Triceps Extensions: (Dropset Style with 10 second breaks)
Set 1: 40 x 8
Set 2: 20 x 8

Standing Calf Raises: (Dropset Style with 10 second breaks to change pen)
Set 1: 300 to failure
Set 2: 270 to failure
Set 3: 200 to failure 
Set 4: 150 to failure *


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2006)

Monday - 03/27/2006 (Morning)
I got another night of good sleep, and I love it. When I sleep my body feels like a machine in the gym, working perfectly. Lol, I say perfectly, my shoulder is gimped, but its ok. My legs, back, and arms will keep my plenty busy until my shoulder heals. I have been researching a HIIT style cardio program that I might implement soon on all non-lifting days. I really want to lean out for summer. I have never seen my abs, and it would be worth the hard work to see them. 

* Squat: 
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 8

Leg Extensions:
Set 1: 230 x 15
Set 2: 230 x 12
Set 3: 230 x 12 *

We got a new leg curl machine that is a seated style instead of the one I was using where I laid on my stomach. I really like the seated style machine better, because it seemed to give my hams a much better workout.


*Seated Leg Curls:
Set 1: 90 x 12
Set 2: 90 x 10
Set 3: 90 x 10
*


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2006)

Monday - 03/03/2006 (Morning)
I did not lift all week, because I am falling behind in school some. I have all these projects that are about to be due, and I am having trouble keeping up with it all plus work, and the gym. 

I am going on a maintence program for the next month. I will be cramming for finals, working on projects, and sleeping at most 4 hours a night. I always lose a lot of mass during the last month of the semester due to stress and lack of sleep, so I am going to lighten my workload this time and see if that helps.

*
Overhand Grip Pull-Ups: 
Set 1: 8
Set 2: 5
Set 3: 6

Chin-Ups:
Set 1: 8
Set 2: 8
Set 3: 8

Bent Over Rows: (with 30 second rest intervals)
Set 1: 90 x 12
Set 2: 90 x 12
Set 3: 90 x 10

*


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

That sounds like a smart thing to do. With a heavy school load and little sleep, you would probably lead yourself into the adverse effects of over training.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> That sounds like a smart thing to do. With a heavy school load and little sleep, you would probably lead yourself into the adverse effects of over training.



It has happened before, so I am trying to be wise and nip it in the butt before it happens. From now until may 9th, I will be busting my ass preparing for finals and getting in last minute projects.


Wednesday - 04/05/06(Afternoon)
I feel like I am lagging a little. My mind is not completely on lifting. I have been pissed for the last 3 days over all kinds of little things. Stress is starting to mount, and I know it is only going to get worse. I really need to not be around people for a while. I need to get back into a tranquil peace of mind, or I am going to burn-out and completely fuck my training program and school. I would just take off from lifting all together until finals are over, but I know how I am. If I stop lifting, I will start to feel smaller, and then become unmotivated. I have to stay motivated until finals are over. Once finals are over, everything will be great again. I have a fun summer to look forward to; where I will only be taking one class and I will be working full time which will provide me a little breathing room as far as my budget goes.

*
Squats: 
Set 1: 275 x 5
Set 2: 275 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5

Let Extentions:
Set 1: 290 x 8
Set 2: 290 x 8
Set 3: 290 x 8

Leg curls:
Set 1: 130 x 8
Set 2: 130 x 8
Set 3: 130 x 8

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 105 to failure
Set 2: 105 to failure
Set 3: 105 to failure 

Standing Calf Raises:
Set 1: 300 to failure
Set 2: 300 to failure
Set 3: 300 to failure 
*


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2006)

squat #'s are impressive. Do you do anything else for hamstrings?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> squat #'s are impressive. Do you do anything else for hamstrings?



He has leg curls in there, but I'd recommend adding SLDL or Romanian DL's.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> He has leg curls in there, but I'd recommend adding SLDL or Romanian DL's.



Yeah I was thinking it would be good to put a compound movement in there like what you mentioned.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> He has leg curls in there, but I'd recommend adding SLDL or Romanian DL's.




I don't do them, because I have a genetic predisposition to back problems.  I have pulled muscles in my back pretty often, so I try not to test my luck. 

It has been quite a while since I have lifted. I am doing well in my classes, at the expense of my body. I can't wait for finals to be over so I can start lifting again. I want to lift now, but I know that the stress will probably just break me down more. 
I am very depressed right now. I feel terrible, because I do not have any free time.  
I go from work to school to homework to work to school to studying to work to school to homework over and over again without a break. This shit is breaking my spirit. I must hold things together for two more weeks. Then, I will have all summer to lift like a machine, and be happy everyday. I will eat like a champion, and have time to do some of the things I want to do. It is going to be fucking great!
I must hold together for two more weeks. I can do this shit.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I don't do them, because I have a genetic predisposition to back problems.  I have pulled muscles in my back pretty often, so I try not to test my luck.
> 
> It has been quite a while since I have lifted. I am doing well in my classes, at the expense of my body. I can't wait for finals to be over so I can start lifting again. I want to lift now, but I know that the stress will probably just break me down more.
> I am very depressed right now. I feel terrible, because I do not have any free time.
> ...



Just look for the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> quads 23
> arms 17
> time to start lifting heavy son!!!!!!!!!



17 inch arms are actually impressive....


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2006)

I think we need to do some bench work.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> #####################gheythreadalert#############################



Listen asshole, open chat is the place for childish shit. You and I play our games and it is all shits and giggles, but this is my journal. If you don't have anything constructive to post, stay the fuck out.

Anyhow, where are your pictures? Are you too embarrassed to post any?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think we need to do some bench work.




I am not working chest for another month. The pain in my shoulder is going away, so it wouldn't be wise to injure it all over again right when it is about to be 100% again.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> 17 inch arms are actually impressive....




Thanks for the back-up fufu. I really should update my stats, but I don't have a tape measure, nor do I really care about what people think about my stats. I believe my pictures tell enough about my progress. I can feel when my body is stronger, and that is what matters to me most.

I lifted today for the first time in a while. What surprises me most is that I haven't lost any strength in that time. I lost back down to 205lbs again, but I am sure that most of the weight was water retention in the first place.
As soon as I post my workout for today, I am going to the market and buy some food. I have been eating crap lately, and I need to ge tback on my routine.


*Pull-Ups: 
Set 1: 8
Set 2: 8
Set 3: 6

Chin-Ups:
Set 1: 8
Set 2: 6
Set 3: 8

Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 25 x 10
Set 2: 25 x 10
Set 3: 25 x 10*


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> #####################gheythreadalert#############################


Aceshigh - You have been asked to leave this journal.  This is not your journal and you are unwanted in here.  So, I am asking you nicely to stop posting in this journal as of now.  I am also removing your comments.  Do not post in here again!


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Thanks for the back-up fufu. I really should update my stats, but I don't have a tape measure, nor do I really care about what people think about my stats. I believe my pictures tell enough about my progress. I can feel when my body is stronger, and that is what matters to me most.
> 
> I lifted today for the first time in a while. What surprises me most is that I haven't lost any strength in that time. I lost back down to 205lbs again, but I am sure that most of the weight was water retention in the first place.
> As soon as I post my workout for today, I am going to the market and buy some food. I have been eating crap lately, and I need to ge tback on my routine.
> ...



Np np. That's great that you haven't lost any strength from time off, especially after losing weight. Must be a bit of relief. Maybe some time off was just what your body needed. Hope things turn out fine.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 23, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Aceshigh - You have been asked to leave this journal.  This is not your journal and you are unwanted in here.  So, I am asking you nicely to stop posting in this journal as of now.  I am also removing your comments.  Do not post in here again!



Jodi0wned x 999999999


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 24, 2006)

I knew Jodi would take out the trash for you.

By the way, the journal looks good.  You have some solid strength and size both.  Good luck, and I hope your shoulder gets better soon.  Any idea what the injury is exactly?  Have you seen a sports medicine doctor about it?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I knew Jodi would take out the trash for you.
> 
> By the way, the journal looks good.  You have some solid strength and size both.  Good luck, and I hope your shoulder gets better soon.  Any idea what the injury is exactly?  Have you seen a sports medicine doctor about it?



Thanks CowPimp. I haven't seen anyone about it yet. I was covered on my dad's medical insurance until April when BC/BS decided that they weren't going to cover me anymore. I am getting insurance through my job now, but it takes 6 months worth of paying in before the insurance kicks in.
As soon as my new insurance kicks in, I will see a knowledgeable sports doctor to see what the issue is. I flat bench pressed today with minimal pain, but something still isn't right. Push-ups didn't hurt at all, so I am going to substitute them for flat or incline presses from now on.  

*Flat Bench Press: 
Set 1: 205 x 10
Set 2: 205 x 10

Push-Ups:
Set 1: 30
Set 2: 25

Barbell Shoulder Press:
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 135 x 5

Dips:
Set 1: 10
Set 2: 10
Set 3: 16

Dumbbell Triceps Extensions:
Set 1: 35 x 10
Set 2: 35 x 10
Set 3: 25 x 8

Military Press (Smith Machine):
Set 1: 185 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 3

Stationary Bike:
Set 1: Level 5 x 20 min *


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like you are starting back up the benching. Make sure to take it easy.


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2006)

FINALS ARE OVER HOLY SHIT OMFGWTFBBQ, FINALS ARE OVER!!!!!

AHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
     

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2006)

My diet and my workouts are going to be rigorous planned and maintained for the rest of the summer. I will be cutting hard, and my overall goal is to see my abs again in two months. I do not care how much I can lift during the summer, but only that I look good on the beach. I will be carb cycling to keep as much Lean mass as possible while cutting. I have so much energy to put forth toward my training this summer now that the Spring Semester is over, so I have no excuse for giving anything less than 100%.  

Thursday - 05/05/06(Morning)
*Diet (Medium Carb Day):
8:00am - ½ Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
10:30am - ½ Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
1:30pm - 4oz Broiled Salmon - 180cal
3:00pm - 4oz Broiled Salmon - 180cal
5:00pm - 1 Red Apple - 140cal
7:00pm - 3 Broiled Tilapia Fillets - 300cal
             2 cups Broccoli Steamed - 100cal
9:00pm - Eggbeaters Omolet with Cheese and Saugage - 300cal

Total Daily Calories = 1600cal *


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2006)

congrats on school. 

I've heard good things from carb cycling.


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> congrats on school.
> 
> I've heard good things from carb cycling.



I first learned about carb cycling from Jodi kast summer, and it works like magic. Carb-cycling is the single most beneficial piece of information I have read anywhere, and I read it here.
God bless IM, for giving me carb cycling.
What are your plans for summer, Fufu?


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2006)

My plans are to get bigger and stronger. I ended cutting about a month ago. I thought about keeping with the cut for another month and then maintaining over the summer to have the six pack and all. I decided that I value strength over vanity so now my plans are to slowly put on weight throughout the summer. Right now I am about 175 and I plan on getting to 185-190 by the end up summer. My bodyfat isn't that high anyways so it will be no big deal.


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2006)

Hell yeah!
I am weak as well water now, but I don???t give a shit. Just being able to workout without my mind being stressed over other shit is priceless. I don???t have to worry about school, homework, test, or projects anymore. It makes lifting fun again. Today was the best workout I have gotten in over two months. My mind was focused, and I had the right attitude. I wasn???t lifting to get bigger, or to beat the amount I did yesterday, but instead I just lifted to lift. 
I am going to be optimistic about this. Putting the muscle back on after finals is going to be easier and faster than the first time. I am going to enjoy the moment, instead of beating myself up over not making gains. I believe the proper attitude will help me grow even more. 
I will not be ashamed that I am bench pressing shit weight.  I am just happy that my shoulder didn???t hurt today. I am going to rebuild my chest, but I will do it safer than I did the first time. I will not push my shoulder to the breaking point again.
Life is fucking good today!

Thursday - 05/05/06(Night)
(Push Day ??? Power Weak)

*Flat Bench Press: 
Set 1: 185 x 10
Set 2: 205 x 6
Set 3: 205 x 6
Set 4: 185 x 6

Military Press (Smith Machine):
Set 1: 155 x 5
Set 2: 135 x 5
Set 3: 135 x 7

Dips:
Set 1: 10
Set 2: 10
Set 3: 14

Rope Pulldowns::
Set 1: 60 x 4
Set 2: 40 x 4
Set 3: 35 x 10
Set 4: 30 x 10

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 105 to failure
Set 2: 105 to failure
Set 3: 105 to failure 

Standing Calf Raises:
Set 1: 300 to failure
Set 2: 300 to failure
Set 3: 300 to failure*


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2006)

Solid workout. Feels good to feel that iron eh?

and as long as you are happy, you are all fucking set!


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Solid workout. Feels good to feel that iron eh?
> 
> and as long as you are happy, you are all fucking set!




Quite Right! Having some room to breath makes all the difference. I was suffocating under so much responsibility during the school semester. I have such a better attitude toward lifting now that I can focus more attention to it.


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2006)

I cheated just a little bit today, and had less than 1/4 cup of white rice with my sushi.   

Friday - 05/06/06(Afternoon)
*Diet (No Carb Day):
8:15am - 2 Scoops of whey - 250cal
11:15am - 8 salmon California Sushi Rolls- 200cal
              4oz Broiled Salmon - 180
              1 Cup Broccoli Steamed - 100cal
3:00pm - 4oz Broiled Salmon - 180cal
6:00pm - 8oz Top Sirloin Strip - 450cal
             1 cup Large Curd Cottage cheese - 200cal
8:30pm - 8oz Top Sirloin Strip - 450cal
             1 cup Large Curd Cottage cheese - 200cal


Total Daily Calories = 2200cal *


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2006)

Ideal healthy diet right there.


----------



## KelJu (May 7, 2006)

Sunday - 05/07/06(Afternoon)
*Diet (High Carb Day):
1:30pm - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
             1/2 Cup Large Curd Cottage Cheese - 120cal
4:00pm - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
             3 Tallipa Fillets - 380
7:30pm - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal            
             3 Tallipa Fillets - 380cal
10:30pm - 2 scoops of Whey - 250cal


Total Daily Calories = 1600cal *

I did not consume nearly enough calories today. I better not let this happen again, or I will start to lose a lot of my hard earned muscle.


----------



## KelJu (May 7, 2006)

Sunday - 05/07/06(Night)
(Pull Day ??? Power Weak)

*Pull-Ups: 
Set 1: 8
Set 2: 6
Set 3: 5
Set 4: 4

Pull-Ups (Palms facing away from body):
Set 1: 7
Set 2: 5
Set 3: 7

Underhand Chin-Up:
Set 1: 5
Set 2: 5
Set 3: 6

Lever Bent-Over Row:
Set 1: 90 x 10
Set 2: 115 x 6
Set 3: 115 x 6

Barbell Shrugs:
Set 1: 115 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 8
Set 3: 225 x 10*


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2006)

When I was on a cut I lost pushing strength and gained pulling too.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> When I was on a cut I lost pushing strength and gained pulling too.


That's odd... Mine pretty much stayed the same for both and got a little better on some movements... Pullups were the main one I got better at, but that's expected losing ~14lbs.

How low did you drop your cals to?


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2006)

Monday - 05/08/06(Afternoon)
Oh my legs, my wonderful wonderful legs! Thank you for not losing much strength. I promise that I will not neglect you for this long again.
My legs only lost a small amount of strength, but I bet they will be right back where they were within a few weeks.


*Squats: 
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 185 x 6
Set 3: 185 x 6
Set 3: 225 x 6

Let Extentions:
Set 1: 250 x 10
Set 2: 270 x 8
Set 3: 270 x 8

Seated Leg Curls:
Set 1: 130 x 8
Set 2: 130 x 8
Set 3: 130 x 8

Lounges:
Set 1: 135 x 10*
I will do these agin when I figure out the proper way to do them. Doing them today really hurt the front balls of my feet, so I must have been doing something wrong.

*Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 115 to failure
Set 2: 115 to failure
Set 3: 115 to failure *


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2006)

Monday - 05/08/06(Afternoon)
*Diet (Low Carb Day):
9:30am - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
1:30pm - 1/2 Cup Large Curd Cottage Cheese - 120cal
             2 Grouper Fillets - 200
4:00am - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
             1/2 Cup Large Curd Cottage Cheese - 120cal
             2 Grouper Fillets - 200
7:30pm - Iceburg Lettuce, Spinach, Brocolli w/ Sliced Grilled Chicken - 400cal
             1/2 Cup Large Curd cottage Cheese - 120cal
9:30pm - 3 scoops of Whey - 350cal  


Total Daily Calories = 1910cal *


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2006)

Are you coming down heel to toe when you do lunges?


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Are you coming down heel to toe when you do lunges?


Yes, but for some reason the movement from heel to toe caused an un-natural stretch in the balls of my feet. I will keep playing around with them with lower weights until I get the hang of it.


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2006)

Tuesday - 05/09/06(Afternoon)
*Diet (No Carb Day):
8:15am - 3 egg Omolet w/ Saugage - 400cal
1:15pm - 3 egg Omolet w/ Saugage - 400cal              
3:30pm - 2 MetRx Pretein Drinks - 500cal
4:30pm - MetRx Bar - 200cal
8:30pm - 2 Cod Fillets - 300cal
             Large Salad - 200cal


Total Daily Calories = 2000cal *


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

are those the MetRx protein bars?


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> are those the MetRx protein bars?



Yeah, I hated to do it, but my boss and I were on delivery all fucking day, about 10 hours. I keep MetRx bars in the truck for such situations.
I need to figure out how to bake my own whey protein snacks instead of paying $3.00 for those over rated piece of shit bars.


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2006)

Wednesday - 05/10/06(Afternoon)
*Diet (High Carb Day):
8:15am - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
11:15am - Chinesse Buffet - 500cal              
3:30pm - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
              2 scoops of Whey - 200cal
5:00pm - Green Apple - 120cal
7:30pm - 2 Cod Fillets - 380cal
9:00pm - Large Salad w/ Grilled Chicken Breast - 400cal             


Total Daily Calories = 1900cal *


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2006)

My workouts just keep getting better and better. My chest felt so tight, but I stretched out good and did my Rep Range cycle today. My chest felt like a cannon by the time I finished my workout, and with no pain too. It will be no time before my chest is back to optimal condition. I love it baby.  


Wednesday 05/10/06(Afternoon)
Push Day - Rep Range Week
*Flat Bench Press: 
Set 1: 185 x 10
Set 2: 185 x 10
Set 3: 185 x 12

Military Press:
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 6
Set 3: 135 x 6

Incline Bench Press:
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 135 x 8
Set 3: 135 x 10

Dumbbell Triceps Extensions:
Set 1: 35 x 10
Set 2: 30 x 10
Set 3: 30 x 10

Rope Pull-Downs:
Set 1: 80 x 5
Set 2: 60 x 8
Set 3: 40 x 12*


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hated to do it, but my boss and I were on delivery all fucking day, about 10 hours. I keep MetRx bars in the truck for such situations.
> I need to figure out how to bake my own whey protein snacks instead of paying $3.00 for those over rated piece of shit bars.



I used to eat those alot. Bought them on sale and shit. I actually think they taste good. I try to avoid bars unless I am on a long drive or something.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> My workouts just keep getting better and better. My chest felt so tight, but I stretched out good and did my Rep Range cycle today. My chest felt like a cannon by the time I finished my workout, and with no pain too. It will be no time before my chest is back to optimal condition. I love it baby.
> 
> *Flat Bench Press:
> Set 1: 185 x 10
> ...



Looks like the shoulder is feeling well then.


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Looks like the shoulder is feeling well then.



Yes it is. 
I'm back!


----------



## BigDyl (May 10, 2006)

I see a master plan being implemented here.


----------



## KelJu (May 11, 2006)

Thursday - 05/11/06(Afternoon)
*Diet (Low Carb Day):
8:15am - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
11:15am - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
               2 Scoops of Whey - 160cal             
1:30pm - 3 eggs Omelet w/ Sausage - 400cal
4:00pm - 1 Scoop of Whey - 80cal
7:30pm - Large Salad w/ Grilled Chicken Breast - 400cal
9:00pm - 3 Tilapia Fillets - 360cal 
10:00pm - 2 Scoops of Whey - 160            


Total Daily Calories = 1860cal *

I can???t seem to figure out what the hell is happening to my body. I have no control over it sometimes. I cut my caloric intake and I have been lifting like an animal, but my weight is increasing. But, it all seems to be good weight. My waist size is decreasing, and I have gained 10lbs. Everything is on the up and up, so I guess I shouldn???t spend much time wondering why it is happening and just be glad that it is happening. 
Maybe my figures are off. Maybe I am not tallying up my calories correctly. Who the fuck knows? Maybe I will ask Jody or Trouble to take a quick look at my journal entries and see if they can help me figure out what is going on here.


----------



## BigDyl (May 11, 2006)

That makes no sense.  You're muscle should be disapearing quickly!


----------



## KelJu (May 11, 2006)

Thursday - 05/11/06(Night)
(Pull Day ??? Rep Range Week)
*
Pull-Ups: 
Set 1: 9
Set 2: 6
Set 3: 7

Pull-Ups (Palms facing away from body):
Set 1: 5
Set 2: 5
Set 3: 5

Underhand Chin-Up:
Set 1: 6
Set 2: 5
Set 3: 5

Behind the Neck Cable Pull-Down:
Set 1: 120 x 12
Set 2: 120 x 8
Set 3: 120 x 12

Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 30 x 10
Set 2: 30 x 10
Set 3: 30 x 8
Set 4: 15 x 10

Barbell Bent-Over Row:
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10
Set 3: 135 x 10

Straight Back Seated Row:
Set 1: 100 x 6
Set 2: 80 x 8
Set 3: 60 x 14

Seated Row (Wide Grip):
Set 1: 60 x 10
Set 2: 80 x 8
Set 3: 80 x 6*


Wow, that is a lot of shit. I don't feel like I over did it, so maybe I will continue to use this work load. I see SeanP makes good progress with this much and more, so perhaps I have been under workoing my back.


----------



## KelJu (May 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> That makes no sense.  You're muscle should be disapearing quickly!



I might need to keep a closer look at my food intake during the day. I might not be tallying up everything correctly.


----------



## BigDyl (May 11, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I might need to keep a closer look at my food intake during the day. I might not be tallying up everything correctly.




Do the math dummy.   


J/k, W/O looks good.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, 1860 cals seems very low for a guy of your size.


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2006)

Friday - 05/12/06(Afternoon)
*Diet (No Carb Day):
8:15am - 1 Scoop of Whey - 80cal
             Nitro-Tech 20oz Protein Drink 220cal                  
11:30am - Veil Cutlet with Veggies - 400cal
1:30pm - Nitro-Tech 20oz Protein Drink 220cal
4:30pm - Nitro-Tech 20oz Protein Drink 220cal
7:00pm - Nitro-Tech 20oz Protein Drink 220cal
7:30pm - 8oz Rib-eye Steak - 400cal
8:30pm - 8oz Rib-eye Steak - 400cal
10:00pm - 2 Scoops of Whey - 160            


Total Daily Calories = 2320cal *

I kept up with everything that went into my body today. There is no way that I forgot anything. I hate to have to drink those stupid Nitro-Tech drinks, but I was on delivery for about 8 hours today. I was lucky that I had the forsight to bring the 4pack of drinks with me.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Friday - 05/12/06(Afternoon)
> *Diet (No Carb Day):
> 8:15am - 1 Scoop of Whey - 80cal
> Nitro-Tech 20oz Protein Drink 220cal
> ...



How do those taste? I had NT once and it was good the first time, then it was nasty. 

What do you do for work?


----------



## BigDyl (May 12, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Friday - 05/12/06(Afternoon)
> *Diet (No Carb Day):
> 8:15am - 1 Scoop of Whey - 80cal
> Nitro-Tech 20oz Protein Drink 220cal
> ...




"Nitro-Tech"... are you kidding me?


----------



## GFR (May 12, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Thursday - 05/11/06(Night)
> (Pull Day ??? Rep Range Week)
> *
> Pull-Ups:
> ...


You are not training biceps before back are you??


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> How do those taste? I had NT once and it was good the first time, then it was nasty.
> 
> What do you do for work?



I had the strawberry ones with 2g of sugar and 50 gram of protein. They tasted pretty good actually, a lot better than my usually whey and water.
They aren't a rib-eye steak thou. I just finished the second one, god damn life is good. 



			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> "Nitro-Tech"... are you kidding me?


Lol, like I said, I didn't have much of a choice. My boss called me last night and asked me if I could be at work 2 hours early today to drive to Orange Beach for three big deliveries. On the way to work I stopped at a Rite-Aid  Drug Store and grabbed the first thing I saw that had a lot of protein in it for the trip.


----------



## GFR (May 12, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Friday - 05/12/06(Afternoon)
> *Diet (No Carb Day):
> 8:15am - 1 Scoop of Whey - 80cal
> Nitro-Tech 20oz Protein Drink 220cal
> ...


Your diet looks terrible....you can not have 3 shakes in a row....every other meal has to be real food!!!! And in your other post your firts two meals had 0 protein...not good.


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are not training biceps before back are you??




Normally I don???t, but yesterday my gym has been crazy packed when I get off of work, so I did Dumbbell Hammer Curls until the jack asses finished using the Olympic bar.


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Your diet looks terrible....you can not have 3 shakes in a row....every other meal has to be real food!!!! And in your other post your firts two meals had 0 protein...not good.



I really appreciate the tips foreman, but read the reason for why I did that. I can't exactly pull out and eata  chicken breast with steamed veggies while I am driving a 30 foot truck down the interstate. 
Some of us have to work.


----------



## GFR (May 12, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I really appreciate the tips foreman, but read the reason for why I did that. I can't exactly pull out and eata  chicken breast with steamed veggies while I am driving a 30 foot truck down the interstate.
> Some of us have to work.


I worked on the road when I was 260 and benching 545...a had a little cooler in my truck at all times with real food in it. Just make some meals the day before and you are good to go...or I would stop at a super market and buy some cottage cheeze, some fresh fruit or something else that was healthy.


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2006)

Friday - 05/012/06(Afternoon)
I didn't get enough sleep last night, and it showed in my workout. My cardio isn't in good enough shape either, because high rep squarts were kicking my ass. I need to start my HIIT plan soon to strengthen my heart, so that I can pump out these reps without getting so tired.

*Squats: 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 12

Let Extentions:
Set 1: 230 x 12
Set 2: 230 x 8
Set 3: 210 x 12

Seated Leg Curls:
Set 1: 110 x 12
Set 2: 110 x 12
Set 3: 110 x 12

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 135 to failure
Set 2: 135 to failure
Set 3: 135 to failure 

Standing Calf Raises:
Set 1: 260 to failure
Set 2: 260 to failure
Set 3: 260 to failure
*


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I worked on the road when I was 260 and benching 545...a had a little cooler in my truck at all times with real food in it. Just make some meals the day before and you are good to go...or I would stop at a super market and buy some cottage cheeze, some fresh fruit or something else that was healthy.



I thought about that. If the owner doesn't ride with me, I would do it for sure, but today, the owner rode with us. I already catch a lot of smartass comments about the things I do at the shop in the name of fitness. I keep containers of cottage cheese in the fridge at work. 
I don???t know. You are probably right. When I think about it, the owner fucking loves me, because he knows I always get the job done without problems, so he might make a few jokes about my habits, but he wouldn't get upset if I took food with me. 
I will have to talk to the owner before I did it.


----------



## KelJu (May 15, 2006)

I am going to experiment with a new style of shock. I use to do them back in high school, and they worked then, so maybe they will fit into my training program now somehow.


Monday 05/15/06(Afternoon)
Push Day - Shock Week
*Flat Bench Press: 
Set 1: 10sec rest between sets to change the plates 
230 x 4
210 x 10
190 x 5
140 x 6
90 x 10
50 x 20

Incline Bench Press: 
Set 1: 10sec rest between sets to change the plates 
160 x 5
140 x 5
120 x 6
100 x 6
50 x 12

Behind the Neck Shoulder Press:
110 x 8
90 x 5
70 x 6
50 x 7
20 x 20

Dips (Machine): I hate machines, but their dip rack isn;t high enough to attack weights to my legs, so  ihave to use their machine
Set 1: 10sec rest between sets to change the plates 
330 x 15
300 x 10
270 x 6
250 x 6
230 x 6
210 x 10
190 x 15

Rope Pull-Downs:
150 x 11
130 x 6
110 x 5
90 x 10
50 x 16
30 x 35

Dumbbell Triceps Extensions:
30 x 8
20 x 8
10 x 10
5 x 25*


----------



## KelJu (May 15, 2006)

Woot woot! I saw my uncle while I was home for mother's day, and he sold me 2 huge ass Beef Racks for about $80.00. I have been cutting my own rib eyes off of them all fucking day. I am in heaven. One rack is in the freezer and I should be done eating the one in the fridge before it goes bad. I estimate that I can cut 20 125g steaks off of each rack. I use to cut steaks for my uncle when I worked at his restaurant growing up, so I still have the butcher skills. I can literally eat steaks all day for the next 3 weeks.
Hahahahahahahaha! 
Monday - 05/15/06(Afternoon)

*Diet (High Carb Day):
11:30am - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
               125g Ribeye - 250cal
3:00pm - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
             125g Ribeye - 250cal             
4:00pm - 125g Ribeye - 250cal 
6:00pm - 1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
             1 cup Large Curd Cottage cheese - 200cal
8:00pm - 125g Ribeye - 250 cal
10:00pm - 2 Scoops of Whey - 160 

Total Calorie = 1810* 

Fucking shit. Eating enough clean calories is fucking tough. My cut is going really well, but shit, it is hard to eat enough calories from the select amount of foods I can choose from. The carb cycling makes me lose my appetite. I don't even look forward to high carb day. Woohoo get oatmeal today, omfgwwtbbq! Like I care.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2006)

How did that shock work out feel afterwards?

Yeah it is hard getting alot of cals in when eating "clean". Hopefully you won't get sick of steak.


----------



## KelJu (May 15, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> How did that shock work out feel afterwards?
> 
> Yeah it is hard getting alot of cals in when eating "clean". Hopefully you won't get sick of steak.



I LOVE SHOCK!
I felt like I had packed on 30lbs of muscle when I walked out. Every muscle in my chest was exploding out of my skin. I can't wait to do Shock-Pull tomorrow.
Oh oh oh, Shock-Legs is going to be fucking awesome. I am going to puke everywhere probably, but I am going to love it.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I LOVE SHOCK!
> I felt like I had packed on 30lbs of muscle when I walked out. Every muscle in my chest was exploding out of my skin. I can't wait to do Shock-Pull tomorrow.
> Oh oh oh, Shock-Legs is going to be fucking awesome. I am going to puke everywhere probably, but I am going to love it.




ahahahha

I love that feeling. 
I would imagine Shock-Legs will be brutal.


----------



## KelJu (May 18, 2006)

Thursday - 05/18/06(Afternoon)
Well, due to some heavy shit going on in my life, I do not have the energy to post my workouts for the last few days or my diet.
I have been working out hard to keep my mind occupied, and my diet has been the same as usual. 
I have basically worked until 5:30pm, worked out until 7:00, eat dinner take some pills and sleep until morning. I have no motivation for anything else. IM has become my only social interaction other than work.
I am feeling better today, so maybe I will be back to normal in a few more days.


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2006)

Sunday 05/21/06(Afternoon)
Push Day - Power Week
Well, I am over the shit that was bothering me for the most part, and now I want to continue where I left off. I enjoyed shock week, and just as I had predicted, I almost lost my lunch during shock-legs. I have come full circle to power - push. I went out drinking last night for the first time in a while, and remember why I quit in the first place. My workout didn't suffer too much from it, but I still don't want to make it a habit.
All in all, I am very satisfied with my push numbers. My chest has made a full recovery, and I am thrilled shitless.

*Flat Bench Press: 
Set 1: 300 x 3
Set 2: 300 x 3
Set 3: 300 x 2

Decline Bench Press:  
Set 1: 270 x 5
Set 2: 270 x 4
Set 3: 270 x 3

Barbell Shoulder Press:  
Set 1: 185 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 4
Set 3: 185 x 5

Dips:  
Set 1: 15
Set 2: 13
Set 3: 15

Dumbbell Triceps Extensions:
Set 1: 40 x 3
Set 2: 40 x 3
Set 3: 40 x 3*


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2006)

Awesome. You're putting up some great numbers.


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2006)

Monday - 05/11/06(Afternoon)
(Pull Day ??? Power Week)
*
Pull-Ups: 
Set 1: 10
Set 2: 8
Set 3: 7
Set 4: 6
*

Woot woot, that is the best I have ever done on Pull-Ups.

*
Underhand Chin-Up(Close Grip):
Set 1: 7
Set 2: 7
Set 3: 6
Set 4: 6

Behind the Neck Cable Pull-Down:
Set 1: 150 x 10
Set 2: 150 x 8
Set 3: 150 x 8
Set 4: 150 x 7

*
Fucking wow! This is getting better and better. 

*
Barbell Bent-Over Row:
Set 1: 155 x 7
Set 2: 155 x 6
Set 3: 135 x 6
Set 4: 135 x 5

Straight Back Seated Row(Wide Grip)::
Set 1: 150 x 3
Set 2: 120 x 6
Set 3: 120 x 8
Set 4: 120 x 6
Set 5: 120 x 6
Set 6: 120 x 7

Seated Row(Close Grip) 
Set 1: 120 x 8
Set 2: 120 x 7
Set 3: 120 x 6
Set 1: 120 x 6
Set 2: 120 x 7*

OMFGWTFBBQ, sometime during my second set of rows I tranced into one of those berserker rage moments. I was slinging some weight, with good form, and I didn't even feel like I was lifting heavy. My back wasn't getting tired, and I loved every second of it. I hope I get another one of those on leg day comes Wednesday.


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2006)

I have been thinking about my recent gains, and I think I know how I am busting many of my personal records.
I have been working 8 to 10 hours a day, working out 1 to 1.5 hours a day, and then sleeping 10 to 12 hours every night. 
I have been eating like a champ also. I am now in a set routine with no stress, no distractions, and plenty of motivation.
I can see myself keeping this up for the next two months, until the fall semester starts back.
I can't wait to see where I am in two months.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2006)

You've got some impressive pressing strength, how's the shoulder feeling now?


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You've got some impressive pressing strength, how's the shoulder feeling now?



Thanks Sean, my shoulder is feeling 100% again. There is no pain at all, so maybe it was a torn or pulled muscle maybe. 

I am happy with my pressing numbers, but my pulling numbers look pathetic.  

I row less than half of what I bench.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I have been thinking about my recent gains, and I think I know how I am busting many of my personal records.
> I have been working 8 to 10 hours a day, working out 1 to 1.5 hours a day, and then sleeping 10 to 12 hours every night.
> I have been eating like a champ also. I am now in a set routine with no stress, no distractions, and plenty of motivation.
> I can see myself keeping this up for the next two months, until the fall semester starts back.
> I can't wait to see where I am in two months.



Don't you just love it when hard work finally pays off. You can do some amazing things with your body once you are in control of your diet.


----------



## fufu (May 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I row less than half of what I bench.



I have the same problem with barbell rows. Today I was trying to row 185 for 4 reps and it felt so hard. I can row with the 90 lbs for sets of 6 fairly easily though. I find the kneeling/leaning dumb bell rows alot easier, I like the position I'm in better. I mean...not like I enjoy being on...my knees, ummmm 

But yeah, I find db rows alot easier for some reason.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I have the same problem with barbell rows. Today I was trying to row 185 for 4 reps and it felt so hard. I can row with the 90 lbs for sets of 6 fairly easily though. I find the kneeling/leaning dumb bell rows alot easier, I like the position I'm in better. *I mean...not like I enjoy being on...my knees, ummmm *
> 
> But yeah, I find db rows alot easier for some reason.



 Yeah, I can BB row up to 155 well enough, but I can use 80lbs DB's for the same amount, or slightly more reps...

I actually use to BB row more than I do now about a year ago, but I think my form was shit and I used a lot of "body english." I don't think I kept my shoulder blades retracted.


----------



## aceshigh (May 23, 2006)

good work man keep it up ,,nothing like seeing results of your hard work


----------



## KelJu (May 24, 2006)

Wednesday - 05/24/06(Afternoon)
(Leg Day - Power Week) 
I had another great workout today. I am pleased with the amount of weight I have been throwing up, so I will keep at it.

*Squats: 
Set 1: 275 x 3
Set 2: 275 x 3
Set 3: 275 x 3
Set 3: 275 x 4

Let Extentions:
Set 1: 290 x 8
Set 2: 290 x 7
Set 3: 290 x 7
Set 4: 290 x 6

Leg Curls:
Set 1: 170 x 5
Set 2: 170 x 4
Set 3: 170 x 3
Set 4: 170 x 4

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 180 x 15 
Set 2: 180 x 15
Set 3: 180 x 15
Set 4: 180 x 20

Standing Calf Raises:
Set 1: 300 to failure
Set 2: 300 to failure
Set 3: 300 to failure
Set 4: 300 to failure
*


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2006)

noice squats! What is your PR?


----------



## KelJu (May 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> noice squats! What is your PR?



I squatted 350 at a lifting competition in high school, but I was 260lbs then.


----------



## KelJu (May 25, 2006)

Thursday  05/25/06(Afternoon)
Push Day - Rep Range Week
My triceps are not performing well enough. They have always been one of my strong points, but lately, they have simply stopped growing. Maybe I am killing them in the gym and not giving them enough time to heal and grow. I am happy with my benching numbers, and my decline seems to have stepped it up a notch. 

*Flat Bench Press: 
Set 1: 225 x 8
Set 2: 225 x 8
Set 3: 225 x 8
Set 4: 225 x 6

Decline Bench Press: 
Set 1: 230 x 10
Set 2: 220 x 6
Set 3: 230 x 6
Set 4: 230 x 7

Barbell Shoulder Press:
Set 1: 155 x 8
Set 2: 155 x 6
Set 3: 135 x 8
Set 4: 135 x 6

Dumbbell Triceps Extensions:
Set 1: 35 x 8
Set 2: 35 x 5
Set 3: 25 x 8
Set 4: 25 x 8

Rope Pull-Downs:
Set 1: 80 x 8
Set 2: 60 x 8
Set 3: 60 x 8
Set 4: 60 x 6*


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2006)

Still getting those good #'s. What sort of rest intervals do you have?

and how is that no sex/whacking period going?


----------



## KelJu (May 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Still getting those good #'s. What sort of rest intervals do you have?
> 
> and how is that no sex/whacking period going?



On RR week, I do 30s -45s rest intervals.
The no wacking/sex thing is driving me insane. I work with a women who I would normally consider an ogre, but these last few days she has been looking better and better. I have got to do something to keep my mind away from sex, because I will end up laying some troll and regretting it for the rest of my life.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> On RR week, I do 30s -45s rest intervals.
> The no wacking/sex thing is driving me insane. I work with a women who I would normally consider an ogre, but these last few days she has been looking better and better. I have got to do something to keep my mind away from sex, because I will end up laying some troll and regretting it for the rest of my life.



LAWL.

Yeah, it is tough. I actually haven't had a release in over 5 days now, just because I've been tired. I was hanging out with my friend last night though, and I couldn't stop thinking about fucking her right where she sat. It was awful.


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2006)

Thursday - 05/27/06
(Pull Day ??? Rep Range Week)
*
Pull-Ups: 
Set 1: 10
Set 2: 8
Set 3: 8
Set 4: 6
Set 5: 6

Underhand Chin-Up(Close Grip):
Set 1: 7
Set 2: 6
Set 3: 5
Set 4: 5
Set 5: 4

Behind the Neck Cable Pull-Down(Wide Grip):
Set 1: 140 x 10
Set 2: 140 x 9
Set 3: 140 x 7
Set 4: 140 x 8

Barbell Bent-Over Row(45 Degree Angle):
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 8
Set 3: 135 x 8
Set 4: 135 x 8
Set 5: 136 x 7

Ez-Bar Curls:
Set 1: 70 x 10
Set 2: 70 x 10
(Supereted with)
Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 15 x 12
Set 2: 15 x 12
*


I meant to add Supine Rows today, but I completely forgot. I will make sure to add them on the next pull day.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2006)

I thought you weren't going to do behind the neck pulldowns anymore after your shoulder incident


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I thought you weren't going to do behind the neck pulldowns anymore after your shoulder incident




Naw, I said I wasn't going to do behind the neck shoulder presses. I had never done behind the neck pulldowns before I hurt my shoulder.

Do you think behind the neck pulldowns is bad for shoulders?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 27, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Naw, I said I wasn't going to do behind the neck shoulder presses. I had never done behind the neck pulldowns before I hurt my shoulder.
> 
> Do you think behind the neck pulldowns is bad for shoulders?



Personally, yes. It just seems to put the shoulders in an unnatural position, but I don't really have any evidence to prove that it leads to should problems. At the same time, I don't see any advantages to using a behind the neck variation compared to normal pulldowns.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2006)

Thursday - 06/01/06(Afternoon)
Leg Day - Rep Range Week
I haven't been able to lift for about four days on account of moving in with my brother, so I finally got everything moved and I had a chance to go to the gym. Apparently, the break was just what I needed, because I got a great workout. I wasn't really pushing more than usual, but I just really enjoyed being there and lifting. 

*Squats: 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 10
Set 4: 225 x 8
Set 5: 225 x 8

Seated Leg Curls:
Set 1: 130 x 12
Set 2: 130 x 10
Set 3: 130 x 8
Set 4: 110 x 8

Leg Extensions:
Set 1: 250 x 10
Set 2: 250 x 8
Set 3: 250 x 8
Set 4: 230 x 8

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 135 x 40
Set 2: 135 x 35
Set 3: 135 x 30
Set 4: 135 x 35
Set 5: 135 x 42 
*
I really wanted to get 50 on that last set, but I just couldn't pull it out. I was in the zone, but my calves gave out before the pain made me stop. Lol, the second I stopped all of the pain rushed me at once. It hurt like hell, but it felt good too. I guess that is sort of weird, but pain feels good sometimes. But, it only feels good if I do it to myself.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 1, 2006)

Damn, those are some high rep calf sets.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn, those are some high rep calf sets.



I only do it to my calves and forearms. The feeling is in credible! It feels like the muscles in calves are about to blow out of the back of my legs.  
It is also an exercise in pain management. It is the most painful thing I do in the gym. I have learned how to zone out away from the pain and go to complete failure. The benefits have been incredible too. 
I never played basketball much, and my vertical was pathetic, but about 3 weeks ago   I played with some friends and I was shocked that I could jump 3 times higher than I ever could before, so it has paid off.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2006)

Friday  06/02/06(Afternoon)
Push Day - Shock Week
I feel like I got a great workout today, but I just don't seem to be making much progress. I am eating great, sleeping plenty, and my mind is focused hard on progress, but I seem to be in a slump. Maybe I just feel like I should be lifting more, I don't know. I guess anything worth having is worth struggling for. I just wish I could reap the benefits of my labors a little faster.

*Flat Bench Press/Push-Up Superset: 
Set 1(Bench Press):225 x 8
Set 2(Push-Up): 10
Set 3(Bench Press):225 x 5
Set 4(Push-Up): 10
Set 5(Bench Press):225 x 3
Set 6(Push-Up): 8
Set 7(Bench Press):185 x 5
Set 8(Push-Up): 8
Set 9(Bench Press):135 x 10
Set 10(Push-Up): 12

Barbell Shoulder Press/Arnold Press Superset:
Set 1(Barbell Press): 135 x 8
Set 2(Arnold Press): 20 x 8
Set 3(Barbell Press): 135 x 5
Set 4(Arnold Press): 20 x 8
Set 5(Barbell Press): 85 x 8
Set 6(Arnold Press): 20 x 8
Set 7(Barbell Press): 85 x 8
Set 8(Arnold Press): 20 x 8

Dumbbell Triceps Extensions(DropSets):
Set 1: 30 x 10
Set 2: 30 x 10
Set 3: 20 x 13
Set 4: 10 x 20
*


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

What is the meaning of this.... ?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> What is the meaning of this.... ?



Meaning of what?


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Meaning of what?






			
				KelJu said:
			
		

> Friday  06/02/06(Afternoon)
> Flat Bench Press/Push-Up Superset:
> Set 1(Bench Press):225 x 8
> Set 2(Push-Up): 10
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2006)

Corrected for you BigDyl. I typed out the first 2 sets then copy pasted the rest to save time. I then went back and typed in the weight and reps for each one, but I forgot to change the set number for 9 and 10 from 7 and 8.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 2, 2006)

LAWL x 27


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2006)

Sunday - 06/04/06(Afternoon)
(Pull Day ??? Rep Range Week)
Ok ok, this has to be the best workout I have ever had in my entire life! This shit was insane. I have figured out how to trigger some sort of hormonal fucking overload. I can't explain it. I went into another berserker rage mode today. This time it was twice as good as last time. I was slinging some weight like a god damn crazy person. I broke every single pull motion record today. Every fucking one! This is insane. I think it has to do with a self induced manic shift. Maybe I can learn how to do this everyday. Holy shit, if I could do that, then having this god forsaken illness my whole life might have been worth it. I felt like I was on some extremely powerful drug. If I could compare it to a drug, I would say it felt like I had mixed crystal meth with ecstasy, but without the cracked out side-effects. I got in the tanning bad after my workout, and I was breathing 90 miles an hour. My eyes were twitching, and my heart was beating out of my chest. My hands were clinched tight, and I felt like a god. My only concern is what goes up must come down. I don???t want to crash again. That is the single worst feeling I have ever had in my life. Crashing feels like someone killed your family, your pet, your girlfriend, burnt your house down, and pissed on the ashes all in front of you while you watched. I am rambling; I need to chill the fuck out for a minute. I am going to post me lifts, then I am going to lay by the pool, and maybe I will calm down a little. 
*
Pull-Ups: 
Set 1: 12
Set 2: 10
Set 3: 10
Set 4: 6
Set 5: 4

Underhand Chin-Up(Close Grip):
Set 1: 10
Set 2: 9
Set 3: 8
Set 4: 6
Set 5: 6

Barbell Bent-Over Row:
Set 1: 155 x 10
Set 2: 155 x 7
Set 3: 155 x 7
Set 4: 135 x 10
Set 5: 135 x 8

Seated Row(Close Grip):
Set 1: 150 x 8
Set 2: 150 x 6
Set 3: 120 x 10
Set 4: 120 x 10
Set 5: 160 x 5
Set 6: 160 x 6

Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 30 x 8
Set 2: 30 x 5
Set 3: 30 x 5
Set 4: 30 x 4
*


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2006)

lawl, well congratulations on your new super powers and PRs. That is one high volume workout you got there.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 4, 2006)

W/O looks good.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, well congratulations on your new super powers and PRs. That is one high volume workout you got there.



Actually, I got the high volume idea from you and Sean.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah, higher volume works well with me as long as I keep going to failure to a minimum.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 4, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Actually, I got the high volume idea from you and Sean.



O rly? Funny that, after the next 5 weeks of Westside, I was thinking about lowering my volume to something similar to the upper/lower split I did a little while ago.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2006)

Monday - 06/05/06(Afternoon)
Leg Day - Rep Range Week
I am throwing out P/RR/Shock. It has been great, and I love the program, but I am just bored with it now. I have been using P/RR/S for almost 8 months, so I just could stomach doing another day of it. I am going to switch to a more simple routine that is more like a high/low rep range each week. I guess I could consider my new program P/RR without the shock. 

I lifted really well today. My squats made some nice improvements. Maybe my squats will catch up to my bench numbers, loll.  

*Squats: 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 225 x 12
Set 4: 245 x 10
Set 5: 255 x 8

Seated Leg Curls:
Set 1: 130 x 12
Set 2: 130 x 10
Set 3: 130 x 10
Set 4: 130 x 8

Leg Extensions:
Set 1: 250 x 12
Set 2: 250 x 8
Set 3: 250 x 8
Set 4: 230 x 8

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 135 x 40
Set 2: 135 x 30

* I could have got more on set 2, but my toe started to slip off of the foot peg. I figured it would be smarter to end the set early than to jam 135lbs into my knee.
*

Set 3: 135 x 40
Set 4: 135 x 50

* Woot woot! I got 50 today. God damn...that shit hurt like a mother fucka, but it was the good kind of pain. My calves were pumped like crazy.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

You're workout makes me want to fall down and puke. Good stuff. Kept some nice rep numbers throughout your squats while kicking up the weight, props to that.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks man. It usually isn't my style to kick up the weight like that, but I was knocking out high reps with 225, so I just figured why not.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok damn it, this time I am for real. I am going to cut. I want to see my abs. 

I think I have gone as far as carb cycling is going to take me. I am just too sensitive to the carbs.

I am starting a high protein/fat low carb diet, and hopefully I will see my abs in two months. The hardest thing will be giving up my milk. I love milk so much. I have given up a lot of stuff, but milk is sacred to me.  
I will do it. Fuck it. I am going downstairs and pouring out my gallon of milk.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

lawl you got the willpower, you'll make it.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Ok damn it, this time I am for real. I am going to cut. I want to see my abs.
> 
> I think I have gone as far as carb cycling is going to take me. I am just too sensitive to the carbs.
> 
> ...




True Story, nice sig, P-funk really pwned me with that one.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2006)

Wednesday 06/07/06
Push Day - Power Week
My Bench Press numbers didn't move much, but that is no big deal. My bench press numbers were already pretty satisfactory, so I will focus on the improvement in my shoulders. I added some new stuff, and I loved it. I will definitely be doing dumbbell shoulder presses from now on.  

*Flat Bench Press: 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 275 x 5
Set 3: 300 x 3
Set 4: 300 x 3
Set 5: 300 x 3

*Fuck! 
"Planet Gheyness" removed my damn decline bench press station and the T-Bar rowing machine. This is becoming ridicules. Fuck them... I just took an incline bench, turned it around backwards, and placed it under the Smith Machine. 

Fuck you Planet Gheyness, you won't stop me from doing my decline presses. The only problem is I don't know how much weight to subtract from the actual weight on the bar to cancel out the fact that I won???t be using stabilizers anymore. Maybe someone can give me some ideas on that, but until then, I will be posting my actual numbers. 
* 

Decline Bench Press(Smith Machine):  
Set 1: 365 x 3
Set 2: 365 x 3
Set 3: 315 x 6
Set 4: 315 x 7

Military Press:  
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 155 x 3
Set 3: 155 x 3
Set 4: 135 x 6

Dumbbell Shoulder Presses:  
Set 1: 35 x 10
Set 2: 35 x 10
Set 3: 35 x 7
Set 4: 45 x 5
Set 5: 50 x 5
Set 6: 60 x 4

Triceps Extensions(One Arm):
Set 1: 50 x 3
Set 2: 50 x 3
Set 3: 50 x 3
Set 4: 45 x 3

Dips:  
Set 1: 16
Set 2: 20
Set 3: 15

*
I was very pleased with my shoulder workout. I switched Shoulder Barbell Presses to Military Presses, and I added Dumbbell Shoulder Presses. Military presses are much harder than shoulder presses, but they are much more fun. I feel like I get more of a core workout, and I added the barbell shoulder presses because I felt like I had been ignoring my stabilizer muscles lately. The variation added new life to my routine, so I might stick with this for a while.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 7, 2006)

That sucks about Planet Fitness... I've heard so many bad things about them... I pray to god my gym never turns into that.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That sucks about Planet Fitness... I've heard so many bad things about them... I pray to god my gym never turns into that.



All I can say is prey hard. 

In all honesty, it isn't too bad. I keep finding little ways to make it better. I look on the bright side of things, such as I am the second strongest member of the gym. That kind of feels good I guess. There are also a ton of hot ass women that workout during the summer months. My god, it is hard not to get a boner the whole time I am in there. 
I also love doing shit that pisses off the manager, but he really can't say anything to me, because I am not hurting anybody. Every time they get rid of a machine that I use, I just rig up some new way of doing it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> All I can say is prey hard.
> 
> In all honesty, it isn't too bad. I keep finding little ways to make it better. I look on the bright side of things, such as I am the second strongest member of the gym. That kind of feels good I guess. There are also a ton of hot ass women that workout during the summer months. My god, it is hard not to get a boner the whole time I am in there.
> I also love doing shit that pisses off the manager, but he really can't say anything to me, because I am not hurting anybody. Every time they get rid of a machine that I use, I just rig up some new way of doing it.



way to stick it to the man!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2006)

Friday - 06/09/06
(Pull Day ??? Power Week)
Well..... I didn???t make too many stellar gains, but I sure did enjoy my workout. I added some new stuff that really kicked my ass. I thought supine rows were going to be a lot easier, but they surprised me. I don???t know if the no carb thing is affecting me or what, but I just seemed to have lost some pulling strength today. I don???t know, maybe it will come back on my next pull day.
*
Pull-Ups(Wide Grip): 
Set 1: 10
Set 2: 12
Set 3: 10
Set 4: 8
Set 5: 6

Underhand Chin-Up(Close Grip):
Set 1: 8
Set 2: 7
Set 3: 6
Set 4: 7

Supine Rows:
Set 1: BW x 7
Set 2: BW x 7
Set 3: BW x 6
Set 4: BW x 5

Barbell Lever Bent-Over Row(30 Degree Angle):
Set 1: 185 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 6
Set 3: 185 x 6
Set 4: 185 x 6

Cable Straight Back Seated Row(Close Grip):
Set 1: 160 x 7
Set 2: 160 x 6
Set 3: 160 x 5
Set 4: 160 x 5

Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 40 x 6
Set 2: 40 x 6
Set 3: 40 x 5
Set 4: 40 x 5
*

Supine Rows are so fucking hard for me for some reason, but they seem to really hit my back hard. Getting better at Supine rows will be my new primary goal.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2006)

Ahg, I don't know if I could do a no carb diet.

Are supine rows where you are on your back and pull your self up while keeping your body straight?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Ahg, I don't know if I could do a no carb diet.
> 
> Are supine rows where you are on your back and pull your self up while keeping your body straight?



Exactly that. They are much harder than they look.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Exactly that. They are much harder than they look.



I've been wanting to try those.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to try those.



I love them, but I could only do 7 max. Lol, you will probably try them and do like 30 just to make me look like a wuss.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Exactly that. They are much harder than they look.



Do you just leave the back of your feet on the ground, or put them on a stability ball, or squat box or something?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Do you just leave the back of your feet on the ground, or put them on a stability ball, or squat box or something?



I placed my feet on a bench which was at the exact same height as my shoulders at the point of max contraction.

Just like in the following example.

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/WTSupineRow.html

You know what, I bet a stability ball would be even better, because it would provide for more core training.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I love them, but I could only do 7 max. Lol, you will probably try them and do like 30 just to make me look like a wuss.



lawl, I don't know. Your wide grip pullups own mine.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 9, 2006)

How the hell are you getting stronger on a cut?  You on M1T again?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> How the hell are you getting stronger on a cut?  You on M1T again?



I got stronger when I cut, both absolute and relative strength  .


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2006)

How?  I'm getting weaker.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> How the hell are you getting stronger on a cut?  You on M1T again?



Yep. Actually I am running M1T and 500mg of Test-E


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> How?  I'm getting weaker.


How long have you been cutting? How many cals under maintenance are you eating? What is your training routine like?

When I started cutting, I decreased the cals really slowly... Maybe 300 or so per week until I was at 2100-2400 per day, and my maintenance was/is around 3300 or so. Before I cut I was eating around 3900-4300. I only cut for about 8 weeks, I don't think I'd go much longer than that. I'm not on anything either, always been natural.

Maybe try bumping cals back to maintenance, or even above for a while, and then reduce again after a while.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2006)

I just smoked a fucking bowl of Nugs, and I am sooooooo fucking hungry............


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I just smoked a fucking bowl of Nugs, and I am sooooooo fucking hungry............



lawl, gl taming that appetite.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, gl taming that appetite.



I got this shit under control. 
I went to wallmart and bought a family sized pack of beef cutlets, and some yogurt, and some cottege cheese.

I am hooked up.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Yep. Actually I am running M1T and 500mg of Test-E





I knew it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I got this shit under control.
> I went to wallmart and bought a family sized pack of beef cutlets, and some yogurt, and some cottege cheese.
> 
> I am hooked up.



noice!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I knew it.



I have to give you props for noticing that. You were the first person to notice that I was cutting and putting on mad muscle mass at the same time.

Its going to break my heart when I have to throttle down in three weeks to start my PCT.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2006)

Sunday - 06/11/06
Leg Day - Power Week
 I fucking own all.  I am a GOD!

*Squats: 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 245 x 10
Set 4: 265 x 9
Set 5: 285 x 5 

Seated Leg Curls:
Set 1: 170 x 7
Set 2: 170 x 6
Set 3: 170 x 7
Set 4: 190 x 5

Leg Extensions:
Set 1: 290 x 6
Set 2: 290 x 7
Set 3: 290 x 6
Set 4: 290 x 4

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 225 x 20
Set 2: 225 x 22
Set 3: 225 x 25
Set 4: 225 x 20

*


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2006)

noice workout.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 11, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Sunday - 06/11/06
> Leg Day - Power Week
> I fucking own all.  I am a GOD!
> 
> ...




Are these ass to the floor?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Are these ass to the floor?



No, those are slightly farther than parallel. I don't have the mobility to go any farther because of injuries from high school that seem to be permanent.


This is what my squats look like.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 12, 2006)

whats your weight at? your about the same height as me, im 6'3"


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> whats your weight at? your about the same height as me, im 6'3"



I measured 216 today at the doctor. I think the neurologist has done me a world of good. Apparently, I don't have new superpowers. The elevated testosterone level triggered a hypo manic reaction. He even used my words. He said people say they feel like gods, which is even in my journal entries, so this doctor has my attention. He really seem to know his shit. 

I had an EEG done today. He said my brain activity was highly elevated and so was my heart-rate. I explained to him that this is what I am going through every fucking night. 

I am now on a new drug created for regulation of Bi-Polar disorder called Lamictal. I hate using drugs to keep me stable, because he never worked in the past, but this shit seems to be doing a good job. 

Two hours ago I was rolling around in the floor about to lose the last of my sanity, and now I am completely at peace with myself. I feel like I have laid my burdens down. I don't hate anymore. I don't hurt anymore. Everything is OK, and everything is going to work out. My denial is over. I haven???t been deflecting bad shit like I believed I was. No...I have been absorbing all of the bad shit hitting me lately. I had filled up to the point where I couldn't absorb another fucking thing, and the next person to cross me might would have been hit with  a years worth of pent up frustration and anger in the form of a 216lb pissed off muscled up crazy fucking white boy on roids. 

I have pushed every friend I have away from me in the last year. I pushed my family and my friend???s right out of my life, because I wasn't ready to deal with what I had in front of me. I first used the gym as a tool, and then I abused the tool and made a crutch out of it. I keep pushing my body too hard. I want to look better faster. I even resorted to injecting steroids to get there faster. 

I am coming off of the roids tonight. I am starting my Nolva and Clomid tomorrow. I have some things that I have had on the back burner for quite some time now, and its time to be a man and take care of business. I am going to treat my body with respect, so that it returns the respect.
"Healthy Body, Health Mind"

I am ready to back to the world of the sane. You guys have been my only social life for the past 6 months. I have been afraid to go out and party, because I was scared that something might cause me to breakdown. I was in denial, but I always knew in the back of my head that what goes up must come down. I am ready to love myself for the first time in my life.
I am a sexy individual! lawl
My fear of rejection will be conquered in less than a month. My social anxiety will be conquered in less than a month. That just got moved to the front of the list to take care of. I need to go out meeting women. Just because I am a nerd doesn't mean I can't be cool too.
I mean come on... I look great and I feel great. I deserve it too, because I fought for it. It wasn't given to me. I fought scratching and clawing the whole time to get it. Its mine. 
I will fucking prevail!
KelJu will prevail!
I will not give up!
I have been reborn.
I love all of you. You guys fucking own. This is the greatest site on the net. You guys have been more of a friend to me than anybody in my real life.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2006)

Monday 06/12/2006
Push Day - Rep Range Week

*
Military Press:  
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 155 x 10
Set 3: 155 x 6
Set 4: 135 x 8

Dumbbell Shoulder Presses:  
Set 1: 60s x 8
Set 2: 60s x 8
Set 3: 45s x 10
Set 4: 45s x 10

Dips:
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 18
Set 4: BW x 18

Triceps Extensions(One Arm):
Set 1: 30s x 10
Set 2: 30s x 8
Set 3: 20s x 12
Set 4: 20s x 12

*
 I was very pleased with my shoulder workout. I didn't do bench or decline bench pressing today because of a hand injury. My hand hurts badly if I try to grab more that 150lb. No problem, I'll just workout around it until my hand heals.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 12, 2006)

No weighted dips?  You pussy get to work ... 
































  Good routine Kelju you be an animal ...


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> No weighted dips?  You pussy get to work ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have the equipment to do weighted dips. I need to order a good thinky that would hold weights for dips. I am quite sure that I could do
Dips: BW+90 if I had the gear.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 13, 2006)

im also 216, doesnt it suck being tall. takes so much fucking weight to fill out


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I don't have the equipment to do weighted dips. I need to order a good thinky that would hold weights for dips. I am quite sure that I could do
> Dips: BW+90 if I had the gear.


 You're a big guy homie but ya still needa work up to that.  I modded my leather weight belt by drilling holes in it, adding wide flat washers to a few eye bolts, then dropped chains off the eye bolts.  I run pins through the ends of the chains and put the entire contraption through the plates and let the plates dangle till I get set then support the plates with my calves while I do my dips.  I run one chain front and one in back with even weight distribution.  The entire belt mod was like $10 dollars at Home Depot.

 Make sure you run the eye bolts all the way flush with the belt so the chains drop from your belt instead of sticking out or you'll get an uncomfortable twist in the belt.  In other words no 2" long eye blots sticking out from the belt.  Also run the holes closer to the bottom then the center.  You get it right the result is killer.  I love the feel in my upper body after weighted dips.  Kinda like the way my lower body feels wearing street shoes after going roller skating ...


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You're a big guy homie but ya still needa work up to that.  I modded my leather weight belt by drilling holes in it, adding wide flat washers to a few eye bolts, then dropped chains off the eye bolts.  I run pins through the ends of the chains and put the entire contraption through the plates and let the plates dangle till I get set then support the plates with my calves while I do my dips.  I run one chain front and one in back with even weight distribution.  The entire belt mod was like $10 dollars at Home Depot.
> 
> Make sure you run the eye bolts all the way flush with the belt so the chains drop from your belt instead of sticking out or you'll get an uncomfortable twist in the belt.  In other words no 2" long eye blots sticking out from the belt.  Also run the holes closer to the bottom then the center.  You get it right the result is killer.  I love the feel in my upper body after weighted dips.  Kinda like the way my lower body feels wearing street shoes after going roller skating ...



Wow, thanks for the tip man. I already have a nice valor leather weight belt, so I will get to work on building it before my next push day.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> im also 216, doesnt it suck being tall. takes so much fucking weight to fill out



It does suck considering how much more work we have to do to feel out, but I still wouldn't trade my height for anything.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I measured 216 today at the doctor. I think the neurologist has done me a world of good. Apparently, I don't have new superpowers. The elevated testosterone level triggered a hypo manic reaction. He even used my words. He said people say they feel like gods, which is even in my journal entries, so this doctor has my attention. He really seem to know his shit.
> 
> I had an EEG done today. He said my brain activity was highly elevated and so was my heart-rate. I explained to him that this is what I am going through every fucking night.
> 
> ...




Looks you like are figuring shit out. You have been enlightened! lawl. I still have some unresolved shit floating around in my head that has been for a year now.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2006)

Where did Kelju go to?!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Where did Kelju go to?!



Tuesday 06/20/2006
I had a bad reaction to the medication that my doctor gave me. I knew better than to take that shit. I have managed ten times better without meds than I ever have on meds, so I will just tell the doc to shove these pills up his ass. 

I good workout his better than any medication in my opinion. In fact, the iron is my medicine, and the gym is my temple of growth.  



*Underhand Chin-Up(Close Grip):  (30 second rest)
Set 1: 15
Set 2: 12
Set 3: 8
Set 4: 8

Supine Rows:
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 9
Set 3: BW x 8
Set 4: BW x 10

Smith Bent-Over Row(30 Degree Angle):
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 185 x 6
Set 3: 155 x 8
Set 4: 155 x 10

Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 30 x 10
Set 2: 30 x 10
Set 3: 30 x 8
Set 4: 30 x 7

*


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow, nice chin ups.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, I was pretty happy with that myself.
The supine rows are starting to become a little easier. I think that any exercise where I use my body weight is more fun than using free weights.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Thanks, I was pretty happy with that myself.
> The supine rows are starting to become a little easier. I think that any exercise where I use my body weight is more fun than using free weights.



Yeah body weight stuff is usually more fun, especially after doing most weighted stuff.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Yeah body weight stuff is usually more fun, especially after doing most weighted stuff.



body weight stuff with extra weight is even better .


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> body weight stuff with extra weight is even better .



I am in the process of building my weight belt with hooks and stuff to strap on weights.

My plan is to do dips +90.  I think I can do it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 20, 2006)

If you've never done weighted dips before, I wouldn't try to hit +90 the first time... I think it'd be best to let your body get used to doing the movement with additional weight slowly so your tendons/joints don't freak out even if your muscles can handle it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with Sean, weighted joints can be tough on the shoulders.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2006)

I don???t want to do Dips + 90 everyday, I just want to see if I can do them. For some reason, I just believe that I can do them. 

I need to get back into a strict structured program again. I have been deviating off coarse and now it is to the point where I don't know what the hell I am doing. 

I think I am going to switch to an undulating periodization style program instead of P/RR/S. I will do legs today as I have been, but starting Friday, I will implement the new program. I will also be starting my cardio again because I have been sucking ass at breathing correctly during my squats. Every time I finish a set I am light headed which is saying to me that I am not in as good of shape as I had thought.

I am looking forward to the new program, and I will try to be as strict as possible.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2006)

Wednesday - 06/21/06
Leg Day - Who knows what week?


*Squats: 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 245 x 10
Set 4: 265 x 8
Set 5: 275 x 5 

Seated Leg Curls:
Set 1: 190 x 5
Set 2: 190 x 5
Set 3: 190 x 4
Set 4: 190 x 4

Leg Extensions:
Set 1: 290 x 8
Set 2: 290 x 7
Set 3: 290 x 5
Set 4: 290 x 7

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 225 x 20
Set 2: 225 x 20
Set 3: 225 x 20
Set 4: 225 x 25

*

My squats went down from last week.  
Oh well, the sun doesn???t shine everyday, so I will just suck it up and diet better. At least I know that any short-comings in the gym are almost always correctable if I adjust my diet accordingly.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2006)

I also had a shitty workout today. You're numbers are good, still. Plus you stopped your cycle right?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I also had a shitty workout today. You're numbers are good, still. Plus you stopped your cycle right?



I am clean as a whistle.


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I am clean as a whistle.



You'll find your balance and start progressing no time, especially with your dedication.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 23, 2006)

Friday 06/23/2006
Push Day - (8-12 Range)

I started my new program today. I will be doing undulating periodization which I have never done before, so it may take me a few weeks to get use to how much weight I will be doing of each. I was not happy with my numbers today. My bench press struggled, and my shoulder pressing was pathatic.  
No problem... I will simply work harder. 

*
Bench Press:  
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 12
Set 4: 225 x 10

Military Press:  
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 115 x 10
Set 3: 115 x 8
Set 4: 115 x 8  

Dumbbell Shoulder Presses:  
Set 1: 45s x 10
Set 2: 50s x 8
Set 3: 40s x 12
Set 4: 40s x 12

Dips:
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 15
*
I stopped on the 3rd set because I felt a sharp pain in my shoulder. I do not want shoulder problems again.
*

Triceps Extensions(One Arm):
Set 1: 35s x 10
Set 2: 30s x 8
Set 3: 25s x 10
Set 4: 20s x 12

*


----------



## KelJu (Jun 23, 2006)

I think I will start carb cycling again. I have cut a lot and I just don???t think my body can sustain my muscle mass if I cut any more. I am simply not made to have 6pack abs if I also want to bench 350. 
I guess I will have to choose one or the other. I choose strength over a washboard stomach.
I will start carb cycling again in the morning. It is going to be great. Oatmeal is going to taste like candy.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm finding a happy medium - I'll allow some fatty areas so I can keep my strength.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I'm finding a happy medium - I'll allow some fatty areas so I can keep my strength.



Happy medium is exactly right. I am happy with my strength and my semi-visible 4-pack. I might just maintain until fall, and then I will start bulking for winter.

BTW, what fatty areas are you talking about? You have a perfect midsection.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 23, 2006)

I feel you Kelju.  Everyone's body has a set point, and if you try to force it lower then it says "WTF are you doing?!" and nothing works as it should.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel you Kelju.  Everyone's body has a set point, and if you try to force it lower then it says "WTF are you doing?!" and nothing works as it should.



 I think I have pushed my body too hard already. I am going to lighten my training load and give in to a few impulses. I had oatmeal 30 minutes ago and I almost had an orgasm. I had been craving carbs sooooo bad. 

I also think I might take the rest of the summer, and dedicate it to spiritual and mental growth. 
I am completely void of spiritual sustenance. I am not saying that I am going to regain my lost faith or anything, but at least I could make peace with whatever thing created me. I want to start doing yoga as soon as I get enough money together to join a legitimate yoga class. 
Maybe peace in your soul is what spirituality is all about. I don???t want to be angry. I don???t want to be negative. 
I think it is healthier to fix the things that cause negative energies rather than to constantly absorb them. You can only absorb so much before you implode, right?


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Happy medium is exactly right. I am happy with my strength and my semi-visible 4-pack. I might just maintain until fall, and then I will start bulking for winter.
> 
> BTW, what fatty areas are you talking about? You have a perfect midsection.



lawl, well I have some fat on my lower belly...and some on my ass. It's relative really, I used to be really skinny, 140 lbs at' 5 11'' so now I feel a little squishier at 176-ish.


----------



## fufu (Jun 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I think I have pushed my body too hard already. I am going to lighten my training load and give in to a few impulses. I had oatmeal 30 minutes ago and I almost had an orgasm. I had been craving carbs sooooo bad.
> 
> I also think I might take the rest of the summer, and dedicate it to spiritual and mental growth.
> I am completely void of spiritual sustenance. I am not saying that I am going to regain my lost faith or anything, but at least I could make peace with whatever thing created me. I want to start doing yoga as soon as I get enough money together to join a legitimate yoga class.
> ...




I actually have been wanting to join a yoga class too, but I put it off for a long time and eventually forgot about it.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2006)

Sunday 06/25/2006
Pull Day - (8 to 12 Range)

I am going to forever remember this workout as "humble pie". 


*Pull Ups:  (30 second rest)
Set 1: 12
Set 2: 12
Set 3: 8
Set 4: 8

Supine Rows:  (30 second rest)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: BW x 8
Set 4: BW x 8

Bent-Over Row(20 Degree Angle):  (30 second rest)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10
Set 3: 135 x 8
Set 4: 135 x 8

Dumbell Shrugs:  (30 second rest)
Set 1: 65s x 12
Set 2: 65s x 12
Set 3: 65s x 12
Set 4: 65s x 12

Reverse Flys:  (30 second rest)
Set 1: 20s x 9
Set 2: 15s x 8
Set 3: 10s x 12
Set 4: 10s x 11

*

 OMG! 
Talk about checking your ego at the door! I sucked so bad at these new exercises that they wouldn???t give back my ego when I left.
I had never done reverse flies before, so I assumed that I would have to start light.
Shit... I can overhead press 185lbs, so I should be able handle 35lb dumbbells for my RFs. Lol, I couldn't even do 1. I then grabbed the 25lb dumbbells, and I still couldn't do but 3. I started getting scared; because at this rate I will be down to the little pick girlie dumbbells just to get a set of 12. I eventually was able to do them at 10lbs. Wow! That is pathetic, but that relieves me to know that CP is probably right, and that my shoulder stabilizers are weak. I will be doing SS work and no overhead pressing until I strengthen my stabilizers enough to handle overhead pressing.


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2006)

lawl, strict reverse db flies are very hard. Especially if you are bent all the way over with arms straight out.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 26, 2006)

lawl, how do you do strict reverse dumbell flys?


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> lawl, how do you do strict reverse dumbell flys?



is this a trick question?

Well one way is to sit down, bend over until your chest rests on your thighs/knees. You start the motion holding the db's at your feet and then bring them out with arms straight in a controlled manner.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> is this a trick question?
> 
> Well one way is to sit down, bend over until your chest rests on your thighs/knees. You start the motion holding the db's at your feet and then bring them out with arms straight in a controlled manner.



That is exactly how I was doing them.


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> That is exactly how I was doing them.



Yeah those are fucking hard.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Yeah those are fucking hard.



Haha, yeah I struggle with 10lbs when I do those, though I don't do them often.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 27, 2006)

Lawl, guess I'll use BodyWeight to do those then, rolfofmaoafmoafmlfmao


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lawl, guess I'll use BodyWeight to do those then, rolfofmaoafmoafmlfmao



lawl, I'm gonna do 5x20 doing that tommarow!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 28, 2006)

Wednesday 06/28/06
Leg Day / (8 - 12) Range


*Squats: 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 245 x 12
Set 4: 255 x 8
Set 5: 275 x 8 

Seated Leg Curls:
Set 1: 150 x 12
Set 2: 130 x 10
Set 3: 130 x 8
Set 4: 110 x 12

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 225 x 25
Set 2: 225 x 30
Set 3: 225 x 25
*


I am satisfied with my numbers today. I skipped some things today, because my legs have taken a beating this week while we unloaded our seasonal shipment of new stuff for the shop.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Wednesday 06/28/06
> Leg Day / (8 - 12) Range
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was gonna say squat numbers are looking good. 

Where do you work?


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

You can use better leg exercises, do you have the equipment for Glute-Ham raises/ or hypers at your gym? if so try this for the exercises
Squats
Hypers
Leg Extensions
Glute-Ham raises 
Calve Raises


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> You can use better leg exercises, do you have the equipment for Glute-Ham raises/ or hypers at your gym? if so try this for the exercises
> Squats
> Hypers
> Leg Extensions
> ...




Did you even read why he did that specific workout?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> You can use better leg exercises, do you have the equipment for Glute-Ham raises/ or hypers at your gym? if so try this for the exercises
> Squats
> Hypers
> Leg Extensions
> ...


Why would you do both hypers and glute/ham raises in the same workout? They're pretty much just varients of one another.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

They are completely different movements. Hypers have hip extension and no knee flexion. Glute-Ham raises have knee flexion and no hip extension.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> They are completely different movements. Hypers have hip extension and no knee flexion. Glute-Ham raises have knee flexion and no hip extension.



I'll give you that, however they're both working the same muscles in the posterior chain, there's no reason to do both the same workout that I can see.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

They do not work the same muscles of the posterior chain. 
So what if they both hit the hams, he is doing two quad-dominants therefore he should do 2 hip/ham-dominants.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> *They do not work the same muscles of the posterior chain. *
> * So what if they both hit the hams*, he is doing two quad-dominants therefore he should do 2 hip/ham-dominants.



Yes, they do. You also contradicted yourself. Those both use the glutes, hams, and lower back. Why would you do these two movements instead of a SLDL, Romanian deadlift, or conventional deadlift etc? The only answer I could accept is previous injury (which I'm aware Kelju has, or is prone to) or laziness.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

why do a SLDL Over a Hyper?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> why do a SLDL Over a Hyper?


Because, in my opinion it's a much better exercise for developing strength, power, and hypertrophy. Your body has to work harder overall to preform a SLDL than a hyperextension. It's also a basic compound movement that should be in most people's routines anyway. Doing both SLDL & hypers would be good, or both SLDL & glute ham raises would be good as well, I just fail to see the point of doing both glute ham raises and hypers.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hypers basically hit all of the same muscles in the posterior chain as a deadlift, and IMO they are more safe (better for Kelju since he is prone to back injury).

Glute-Ham raises have knee flexion and all deadlifts do not that is why I would pick it as my second hip/ham dominant.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

SLDL and hypers would not be good, because they are basically the same movement. It would be much better to do SLDL/hypers and Glute-Ham raises because they are different movements. I say hypers and glute-ham raises because hypers are safer than SLDL IMO for Kelju (since he is prone to back injury).


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Hypers basically hit all of the same muscles in the posterior chain as a deadlift, and IMO they are more safe (better for Kelju since he is prone to back injury).
> 
> Glute-Ham raises have knee flexion and all deadlifts do not that is why I would pick it as my second hip/ham dominant.


They might work the same muscle groups, but it's not nearly the same thing. For overall size and strength, hyperextensions will pretty much get you nowhere compared to deadlifting. Deadlifting is as safe as you make it as far as form and weight progression goes. I'd rather deadlift with a belt than just do hyper extensions.

Who cares if glute-hams raises have knee flexion and deadlifts don't? Is that better for some reason? Movements like hypers and glute-ham raises should be considered more as assistance work to your primary movements such as deadlifts and/or squats, not as the primary movements themselves. If you're deadlifting already, and you still want to do hypers and/or glute ham raises, that's fine, but I personally wouldn't do both, and I would never substitute one for deadlifts.



			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> *SLDL and hypers would not be good, because they are basically the same movement.* It would be much better to do SLDL/hypers and Glute-Ham raises because they are different movements. I say hypers and glute-ham raises because hypers are safer than SLDL IMO for Kelju (since he is prone to back injury).


NO they aren't... Anyway, it wouldn't be a bad idea for Kelju to do those for a while to build up a little lower back strength, but I think after a while it would be in his best interest to start light deadlifts. The reason many people get lower back injuries is because the muscles in their lower backs aren't strong.

As well, would this not be considered knee flexion? http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/BBDeadlift.html


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Because, in my opinion it's a much better exercise for developing strength, power, and hypertrophy. Your body has to work harder overall to preform a SLDL than a hyperextension. It's also a basic compound movement that should be in most people's routines anyway. Doing both SLDL & hypers would be good, or both SLDL & glute ham raises would be good as well, I just fail to see the point of doing both glute ham raises and hypers.


Can you explain why it is a better exercise for developing strength, power, ad hypertrophy? Can you explain why your body has to work harder to preform a SLDL than a hyperextension? Hypers are also a compund. A hyper is basically the same thing as a hyper except for two differences:
1. Hypers are safer.
2. SLDL works your grip strength (unless you use straps wich most people do), since you will be holding a barbell in your hand.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

"... but it's not nearly the same thing. For overall size and strength, hyperextensions will pretty much get you nowhere compared to deadlifting."

Can you prove that?


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

"Who cares if glute-hams raises have knee flexion and deadlifts don't? Is that better for some reason?"
He is doing two quad-dominants wich means he should do 2 ham/hip dominants, what is the point of doing 2 of basically the same movements (hypers, deads), it would be alot better if he hit the posterior chain with a different movement (such as Glute-Ham Raises).


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

"As well, would this not be considered knee flexion? http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/...BDeadlift.html "

Yes, that is not considered knee flexion, obviously.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Can you explain why it is a better exercise for developing strength, power, ad hypertrophy? Can you explain why your body has to work harder to preform a SLDL than a hyperextension? Hypers are also a compund. A hyper is basically the same thing as a hyper except for two differences:
> 1. Hypers are safer.
> 2. SLDL works your grip strength (unless you use straps wich most people do), since you will be holding a barbell in your hand.


Maybe if you've done a SLDL, you would realize that your body has to work harder than doing a hyperextension. There is much more stabilization and balance involved to preform a SLDL than a hyperextension. Also, I don't understand how hypers are a compound movement, they look to me to only involve one joint movement. As for hypers being safer, can you prove that?



			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> "... but it's not nearly the same thing. For overall size and strength, hyperextensions will pretty much get you nowhere compared to deadlifting."
> 
> Can you prove that?


I'm living proof of it... If all I did were hyper extesions, there is no way in hell I could just pick up a barbell and deadlift over 300lbs...



			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> "Who cares if glute-hams raises have knee flexion and deadlifts don't? Is that better for some reason?"
> * He is doing two quad-dominants wich means he should do 2 ham/hip dominants, what is the point of doing 2 of basically the same movements (hypers, deads)*, it would be alot better if he hit the posterior chain with a different movement (such as Glute-Ham Raises).


Because they're not the same fucking movement...


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'm living proof of it... If all I did were hyper extesions, there is no way in hell I could just pick up a barbell and deadlift over 300lbs...


That in no way means that deadlifts are better than hypers.

Im living proof of it... If all you did was deadlifts, you would not be able to put 300lbs on your back and do a hyper extension.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> That in no way means that deadlifts are better than hypers.
> 
> Im living proof of it... If all you did was deadlifts, you would not be able to put 300lbs on your back and do a hyper extension.


Have you ever seen anyone put 300lbs on their back and do a hyper-extension? No, I didn't think so... That's because it IS a different movement than a deadlift...

Someone that did nothing but deadlifts compared to someone that did nothing but hypers would be overall, much stronger. Maybe not at doing hyperextensions, but their overall core strength would be in much better condition.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't understand how SLDL are compund. THEY ARE THE SAME MOVEMENT!!
Only deadlifts you do them standing up while gripping a barbell, and hypers are done laying down with a barbell on your back.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen anyone put 300lbs on their back and do a hyper-extension? No, I didn't think so... That's because it IS a different movement than a deadlift...
> 
> Someone that did nothing but deadlifts compared to someone that did nothing but hypers would be overall, much stronger. Maybe not at doing hyperextensions, but their overall core strength would be in much better condition.


If they did hypers as much as they did SLDL they would have the same strength in it as they use in deadlifts (It is not all about the numbers, there is something called leverage)
How do you figure they would be overall stronger, it is the same movement!! (Except they would have a stronger grip strength- if they did not use straps). Im telling you hypers are just as effective as *SLDL*, you will be just as exhausted, and the same muscles will be tired- just think about the movement.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am pretty sure you think this way just because deadlifts are more popular than hypers.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2006)

For developing functional strength and your posterior chain, the deadlift reigns supreme over hyperextension.  Why?  Because the deadlift is a ground-based, closed-chain, compound exercise that stimulates more musculature and allows for much greater loading.  If you are referring to a stiff-legged deadlift, then it is not technically a compound movement.  However, you share the load among multiple joint structures as though it were a compound movement, and it allows high levels of loading like a compound movement.

Also, if you do start loading up on the hyperextensions, you will eventually start to hyperextend at the knee.  I was doing hyperextensions with 100 pounds on my back, and it was fucking with my knees so I stopped.  I never injured them, but they hurt a little during the movement, so they got cut.

Now, with all that said, mike, you don't always have to balance out all quad dominant and hip dominant exercises; at least not in every single workout.  As long as you make up for it with future microcycles, you will be okay.  You can emphasize each one for short periods of time.

Also, he had a perfectly valid reason for not going with any more volume that session.  He was compensating for the demands imposed on him by work.  I understand this very well, I have worked manual labor jobs in the past.


Finally, you guys should stop arguing in his journal.  Just agree to disagree and call it a day.  This is not the place to whore up a thread with an argument.  I'm not blaming anyone, but just call a truce and let him be.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

Cowpimp- I never said a hyper is better than a regular deadlift, I was talking about SLDL. Also I never tried them with 100 on my back, so I did not know about the knee hyperextending. Sorry for whoring up you thread kelju, but just 1 question to you Cowpimp is a SLDL more effective than a Hyper (not including grip strength being used)?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Cowpimp- I never said a hyper is better than a regular deadlift, I was talking about SLDL. Also I never tried them with 100 on my back, so I did not know about the knee hyperextending. Sorry for whoring up you thread kelju, but just 1 question to you Cowpimp is a SLDL more effective than a Hyper (not including grip strength being used)?



Yes.  Reread what I posted.  Everything applies to an SLDL except the compound classification, and I clarified why the SLDL still reaps many benefits of a compound movement though it technically is not.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2006)

lawl


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 29, 2006)

lawl I just skeeted


----------



## assassin (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah i agree ... glute hame raises will target your hamstrings ..while hypers will target your lower back.....but  u must do glute ham raises before doing hypers cause your lower back is needed to support in glute ham raises.....


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 29, 2006)

Keke, sorry Kelju.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Keke, sorry Kelju.


Don't be. I am just absorbing the information.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2006)

I am so happy! I have found a new gym and it kicks ass. I was going to shop around, but the very first one I looked at stole my heart. It was wall to wall free weights with only 5 cardio machines in the whole place. It has multiple squat racks and dead lift stations. The second I smelled the air I was whisked away back in time to when I was back in high school playing football. 
The smell of this gym was identical to the smell of our football field house where I shed sweat and blood for 5 years of my teenage life. I left a piece of myself on that field and I recaptured a very happy emotion that I had long forgotten. The funniest thing was the second I walked in the door I asked the guy, "before I waste your time and mine I have just two questions...are you going to bitch at me for squatting, and are you going to bitch at me for dead lifting?" 
The guy working the desk laughed and said "no, they wouldn't", and that I must be another one of the unhappy Planet Fitness customers. 
I think this new gym is going to help me carry my training to the next level.  


Sunday 07/02/2006
Push Day / (3-5 Range)
90% Effort

Ok... the 90% effort thing is new. I am not going to push myself to failure anymore. I am going to stop just under what I usually choke at and then work on pushing my max 1RM up gradually. I picked a hard day to do this on, because 3-5 range means eating my ego and stopping at 3 when I think I may have 4 in me.   

*
Bench Press:  
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 300 x 3
Set 3: 300 x 3
Set 4: 300 x 3

Decline Press:  
Set 1: 245 x 8
Set 2: 265 x 6
Set 3: 275 x 5

*
Woot mother fucka...woot woot! I looked at the rack that holds all of the weight belts and what in the would do I see? I heavy duty waist belt with chain attachments for doing weighted dips. Hahahahahahahahaha... the demon monkeys in my head are going fucking nuts.
*

Weighted Dips:
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW+35 x 15
Set 3: BW+45 x 11
Set 4: BW+55 x 7 

Reverse Flies:
Set 1: 15 x 10
Set 2: 15 x 10
Set 3: 15 x 8
Set 4: 15 x 8

Behind Neck Barbell Press:  
Set 1: 135 x 5 
Set 2: 135 x 5
Set 3: 135 x 4 
*


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice workout. Good to see you played it safe with the dips the first time around. You're still doing behind the neck presses and pulldowns?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workout. Good to see you played it safe with the dips the first time around. You're still doing behind the neck presses and pulldowns?



 I knew I was going to catch hell for that. I have targeted my shoulder issue to dumbbell shoulder presses. I am going to do barbell shoulder presses at no more than 70% 1RM, and if I have no pain then I will continue. But, the first site of pain and I will drop them. I am still following CP's advice and doing shoulder stabilizer training to keep my shoulder happy.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2006)

Damn! Nice dips. Especially after all that heavy benching.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Damn! Nice dips. Especially after all that heavy benching.



Thanks man. I was very pleased myself, but next week I am not going to work my way up. I am going BW+90 on the first set.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2006)

That's bad ass.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 2, 2006)

Give me some damn strength.  I've gotten pathetically weak from my cut.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Give me some damn strength.  I've gotten pathetically weak from my cut.



Sure, you can have some strength, but you have to take the fat that comes with it.
If I even smell a cookie I gain a pound.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 3, 2006)

Monday 07/03/2006
Pull Day / (3 - 5 Range)

Alright you fuckers... I am tired of seeing all these dead lift PRs, and me being lift out of the fun, so here goes. 

*
Dead Lifts: 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 300 x 3             *PR*  
Set 5: 300 x 4             *PR* 

* 
Wow, I was very pleased with those numbers and I could have gone heavier, but I didn't have any straps and my grip just couldn't handle anymore. On that last set the weight slipped out of my hand on the way down.
* 

Weighted Pull Ups:  
Set 1: BW+25 x 6         *PR*
Set 2: BW+35 x 5         *PR*
Set 3: BW+45 x 4         *PR*
Set 4: BW+45 x 3         *PR*

Supine Rows:  
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: BW x 9
Set 4: BW x 8

T-Bar Row:
Set 1: 135 x 7
Set 2: 160 x 3
Set 3: 135 x 5
Set 4: 135 x 5

Dumbell Shrugs:  
Set 1: 70s x 15
Set 2: 70s x 20
Set 3: 70s x 20

* 
Again, I was very pleased with those numbers and I could have gone heavier, but my grip was shot to hell from the DBs. 
* 

Hammer Curls: 
Set 1: 45s x 6
Set 2: 50s x 4
Set 3: 50s x 4
Set 4: 50s x 5
*

Weighted exercises are so fucking awesome. The weighted Dips, PUs, and CUs are going t otake my training to the next level. 
I had absolutely no back pain after some pretty serious dead lifting. 
I kept the strickest form, while using an over/under grip.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 3, 2006)

looking good, nice job


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

Wowy, nice stuff. 300 lb deadlifts, that is some serious weight to just to start with. You might want to start doing some grip work to help with those. Weighted pullups own, very hard for me though, esp WG style.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice deadlifts Kelju.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2006)

Movin' on up!


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 4, 2006)

If someone posts another PR I'm going to shoot myself.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> If someone posts another PR I'm going to shoot myself.



 x2


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> x2



You make them all the time .


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You make them all the time .



lawl, no, I meant, that was funny x2. Like it was funny, but multiplied twice, therefore - more funny. kekeke


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, no, I meant, that was funny x2. Like it was funny, but multiplied twice, therefore - more funny. kekeke



Lawl, get more funny for your money at IM.


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2006)

lawl


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2006)

Thursday 07/06/06
Leg Day / (3 - 5) Range
100% Effort

*Squats: 
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 300 x 4
Set 4: 300 x 4
Set 5: 315 x 4     *PR 

Lying Leg Curls:
Set 1: 150 x 10
Set 2: 190 x 3
Set 3: 190 x 3

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 270 x 10
Set 2: 270 x 15
Set 3: 315 x 8
Set 4: 315 x 7
*

Wow! I was very happy with my squating numbers today. It has been a long time since I have tried to squat 300lbs. 300 was the number that huanted me for so many years.
When I was in 10th grade I fucked my back up going for a PR of 300lbs and I was scared to ever try that much again. Well, not only did I go for it today, but I fucking went past it to 315, and I held together.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2006)

3 plates for the win, and for reps!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2006)

I wish i had your squat strength. Are they ATG or parallel?

What is your deadlifts and bench max too?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 9, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I wish i had your squat strength. Are they ATG or parallel?
> 
> What is your deadlifts and bench max too?



I go past parallel, but not ATG. If I had the flexibility to do them, I would go ATG. 

I can rep out 3-5 at 300lbs on Bench Press, so I really don't know what that equates to a 1RM.
I have only done deadlifts once in the last 8 months, and that was this past Thursday. I was able to pull 300lbs 4 times.

I am probably benching, squatting, and deadlifting between 315-350 ranges. 
That sounds really out of balance. My legs and back need to catch up with my upper body and chest.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 15, 2006)

Yay, its my favorite time of the year...time to start studying for finals.  
Its the time of year when I sleep four hours a night, and I don't lift for 2 or 3 weeks. I hate finals! 

I shall return to the iron on July 30st.


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2006)

Taking summer courses?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 15, 2006)

I had to take some time off to deal with some personal shit, but I'm back. I am back with a vengeance!

I am very weak, and I have lost a lot of weight. I was 225 a month ago, but now I am 195. I guess surviving off of pot, crackers, and tuna fish will do that to you. 

I am so motivated again. Yesterday was great, but today I was completely back to my old self. I pulled some nice weight considering the circumstances.


Tuesday 08/15/06
Pull Day - Whatever rep I felt like doing.

*Deadlifts: 
Set 1: 315 x 2
Set 2: 315 x 2
Set 3: 315 x 1
Set 4: 315 x 1

T-Bar Row:
Set 1: 70 x 8
Set 2: 90 x 8
Set 3: 90 x 8
Set 4: 90 x 7

Pull-Ups:
Set 1: BW x 4
Set 2: BW x 4
Set 3: BW x 4
Set 4: BW x 3

Chin-Ups:
Set 1: BW x 6
Set 2: BW x 6
Set 3: BW x 5
Set 4: BW x 4

Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 25s x 8
Set 2: 25s x 8
Set 3: 25s x 15*

It just feels good to be back. I have nothing but confidence that I will be back to where I was in under two months.


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2006)

lawl, 315 lb deads are pretty damn good considering your lay off/weight loss. You got the right mind set now, so you'll just be getting better.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome back KelJu.  A very nice return workout.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks a lot dudes.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't worry about going heavy right away.  If you over do it, you could injure yourself.  Just increase the weight slowly, get the diet back on point, and you'll be back to your former strength levels in no time.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice workout mreow.



BigDyl said:


> Don't worry about going heavy right away. If you over do it, you could injure yourself. Just increase the weight slowly, get the diet back on point, and you'll be back to your former strength levels in no time.



OMG, sound, sincere advice.... From BigDyl???


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2006)

Thursday 08/17/06
Leg Day / whatever range I feel like


*Squats: 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 6
Set 3: 225 x 6
Set 4: 225 x 6


Seated Leg Extensions:
Set 1: 160 x 8
Set 2: 160 x 8
Set 3: 160 x 7
Set 4: 160 x 5

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 135 x 30
Set 2: 180 x 30
Set 3: 180 x 30
Set 4: 180 x 30
*

Holy shit, I am going to pay for this tomorrow, and the next day, and the next day, and the...

I was going to ease back into legs as to not completely make my life miserable at work, but you know me. The first set of squats felt so good that I said "fuck it" and threw on 225. It felt really good so I went for set after set. When I was done, I couldn't even lean over or I would just about fall over. My calves haven't lost much strength. I can't figure that out. My arms and chest lost tons, yet my legs and back haven't lost much. Maybe its because I have a physically demanding job.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2006)

I must say it again, thanks for the encouragement guys. It really means a lot to me meow.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

My leg and pulling shit always stays consistant, seems like that for alot of people, atleast the pulling part. Your legs will probably feel it alot after the lay off. Good luck!


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Thursday 08/17/06
> Leg Day / whatever range I feel like
> 
> 
> ...




Prepare for extreme DOMS meow!


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

mrowzors


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrwarl.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2006)

The first day back squatting after time off is always fun.  The next day is not quite as fun, heh.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2006)

Sunday 08/20/2006
Push Day / Anything range, I'm still feeling it out


I am so weak on my pushing movements. I guess because I don't use my chest muscles at all at work, they atrophy faster than my legs and back. The bright side of this is I don't have nowhere to go but up.

*
Bench Press:  
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 205 x 8
Set 3: 205 x 6
Set 4: 185 x 6
Set 5: 185 x 5

Barbell Shoulder Press:
Set 1: 95 x 8
Set 2: 95 x 8
Set 3: 95 x 5
Set 4: 55 x 10

Dips:
Set 1: BW x 13
Set 2: BW x 12
Set 3: BW x 11
Set 4: BW x 8

*
Shoulder Stabilizer Exercises
*

Lateral Raise:
Set 1: 15 x 10
Set 2: 15 x 10
Set 3: 15 x 8
Set 4: 15 x 8

Front Raise:
Set 1: 15 x 10
Set 2: 15 x 10
Set 3: 15 x 8
Set 4: 15 x 8

*


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 20, 2006)

I estimate it will take about 6 weeks before you get close to your numbers again.  Keep the diet straight though.  No processed shit.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2006)

Good shit, just keep at it!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2006)

Monday 08/21/06
Pull Day - Rep Range (8-12)

*Deadlifts: 
Set 1: 315 x 1
Set 2: 225 x 8
Set 3: 225 x 8
Set 4: 225 x 6
Set 5: 225 x 5

Pull-Ups:
Set 1: BW x 6
Set 2: BW x 5
Set 3: BW x 5
Set 4: BW x 4

Chin-Ups:
Set 1: BW x 6
Set 2: BW x 6
Set 3: BW x 5
Set 4: BW x 4

T-Bar Row:
Set 1: 70 x 12
Set 2: 70 x 10
Set 3: 70 x 8
Set 4: 70 x 7

Shrugs:
Set 1: 135 x 15
Set 2: 135 x 15
Set 3: 135 x 15
Set 4: 135 x 15

Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 25s x 12
Set 2: 25s x 12
Set 3: 25s x 10
Set 4: 25s x 8*


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 21, 2006)

Meow.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2006)

My lower back is killing me. Those fucking deadlifts got me again. I was very excited about adding them to my program, but now I remember why I stopped them in the first place. I can't even bend over to pick a piece of paper off the ground.

Nothing hurt while I was doing them, but after I finished, a slow gradual tightness started forming in my lower back. That tightness turned to inflammation then to all out immobility.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

KelJu said:


> My lower back is killing me. Those fucking deadlifts got me again. I was very excited about adding them to my program, but now I remember why I stopped them in the first place. I can't even bend over to pick a piece of paper off the ground.
> 
> Nothing hurt while I was doing them, but after I finished, a slow gradual tightness started forming in my lower back. That tightness turned to inflammation then to all out immobility.




The same thing had happened to me in the past, I thought I was pretty fucked up. I could only bend over about a foot. Just take some ibu profins, use ice and generally keep it cool for a while. Is it bad enough to halt work for you? My back was pain free after 3-4 after my little incident.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> The same thing had happened to me in the past, I thought I was pretty fucked up. I could only bend over about a foot. Just take some ibu profins, use ice and generally keep it cool for a while. Is it bad enough to halt work for you? My back was pain free after 3-4 after my little incident.



School started this week, and I just trimmed my working hours to only Friday and Saturday, so I don't have to do anything for a few days. I will ice it tonight and rest for a few days.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok, keep us updated!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 21, 2006)

Good to see you getting back into things Kelju, I haven't had a layoff longer than 1.5 weeks from the gym since I started ~2 years ago, but I can imagine it'd be hard getting back into things after a break longer than a month.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2006)

My back still hurts and I want to go lift damn it! Maybe my back will be in good enough shape to squat tomorrow. I will wear my belt just in case and I will squat light with high reps.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 24, 2006)

I pulled 425 easy yesterday, and my back isn't sore today, lawl.

Sorry to rub it in meow.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I pulled 425 easy yesterday, and my back isn't sore today, lawl.
> 
> Sorry to rub it in meow.



 

Just give me about 3 months, I am going to shatter that record meow.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 24, 2006)

Perhaps you need to re-evaluate your form if you keep tweaking your back?  Are you sure your glutes are firing properly?  If they aren't, then you might be pulling with an anteriorly tilted pelvis which isn't as nice on the spine.

Have you tried pulling sumo style?  Have you tried using a trap bar?


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 24, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Just give me about 3 months, I am going to shatter that record meow.



Lawl, in 3 months i'll be doing 500meow.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Perhaps you need to re-evaluate your form if you keep tweaking your back?  Are you sure your glutes are firing properly?  If they aren't, then you might be pulling with an anteriorly tilted pelvis which isn't as nice on the spine.
> 
> Have you tried pulling sumo style?  Have you tried using a trap bar?



I have a balance issue combined with very weak glutes compared to my quads combined with a genetic back condition combined with an ego problem.

The truth is I should have started with lower weight to train my form instead of pulling so hard that I was light headed by the time I locked out. I am going to drop the weight a little to retrain my form. I have been watching Olympic deadlifting videos, and I think I have spotted the problem with my form. 

Tell me if this is feasible. I could train deadlift 3 days a weak at maybe 60% effort. I won't be concentrating on weight, but strict form instead.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2006)

Thursday 08/24/06
Leg Day / (8-12) Range 

*Squats:  (30s RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12   
Set 2: 205 x 10
Set 3: 215 x 8
Set 4: 215 x 8 

* 
Holy shit! I am out of shape. The 30s RI kicked my ass up and down the gym. I was wheezing by the third set. I will be adding running to my program tomorrow.
* 

Bulgarian Squats: (30s RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: 20 x 10
Set 4: 20 x 10

*
The Bulgarian squats were difficult, because I do not seem to have a lot of balance on one leg. I will gradually add weight, but I need to focus on learning balance and motor control first.

*
Lying Leg Curls: (30s RI)
Set 1: 100 x 8
Set 2: 100 x 8
Set 3: 100 x 8
Set 4: 100 x 8

Seated Calf Raises: (30s RI)
Set 1: 180 x 30
Set 2: 180 x 30
Set 3: 180 x 35
Set 4: 180 x 35
*

I spent 30 minutes stretching hamstrings and glutes before lifting. I am going to place a lot of focus on relearning my motor patterns for lifts that have potential to hurt me. The back injury scared the shit out of me. I don't want to be like my brother who is only 30 and already had back surgery.

I spent 10 minutes doing hard stretching, and then another 20 minutes just squatting without any weight under me. My goal is to make sure my hip is rotating correctly to keep the weight balanced and to keep my back straight and protected.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

lawl, I don't know if you are out of shape, 30 second RI's are masochistic for squats. Props for that. I'd get owned by that short of RI's.

The first time I did Bulgarian squats they were hard, but like anything else, you will catch on quick. How did the back feel?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 25, 2006)

Friday 08/25/2006
Push Day / (8-15 Range)

*
Bench Press: (30s RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 185 x 12
Set 3: 185 x 10
Set 4: 155 x 8
Set 5: 135 x 10

Decline Press: (30s RI)  
Set 1: 155 x 10
Set 2: 155 x 9 
Set 3: 135 x 10
Set 4: 135 x 8

Shoulder Press:  (30s RI) 
Set 1: 85 x 10
Set 2: 75 x 9 
Set 3: 75 x 8
Set 4: 55 x 10

Dips: (30s RI)
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 11
Set 3: BW x 10
Set 4: BW x 8

Triceps Extensions:
Set 1: 25 x 10
Set 2: 25 x 10
Set 3: 25 x 8

*

I am not making as much improvement as I would like. My numbers might be low because I am enforcing the 30s RI very strictly. I bought a cheap wrist watch to help me keep within that 30s time.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks good KelJu but why the short RI's?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 25, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Looks good KelJu but why the short RI's?



Well hypertrophy is maximal at about 30s RI when working in the 8-15 range. During my next revolution of Pull/Legs/Push I will be doing power, and my RI will be more like 3 to five minutes.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

I see. :thumbsup:


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I have a balance issue combined with very weak glutes compared to my quads combined with a genetic back condition combined with an ego problem.
> 
> The truth is I should have started with lower weight to train my form instead of pulling so hard that I was light headed by the time I locked out. I am going to drop the weight a little to retrain my form. I have been watching Olympic deadlifting videos, and I think I have spotted the problem with my form.
> 
> Tell me if this is feasible. I could train deadlift 3 days a weak at maybe 60% effort. I won't be concentrating on weight, but strict form instead.



I think what you should do instead is work on that weakness.  If you have weak glutes, start doing some activation work for your glutes, and cut down all that quad-dominant stuff you do in place of things to strengthen your posterior chain.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2006)

Sunday 08/27/06
Pull Day - Still feeling things out

*Deadlifts:  (2m RI) 
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 245 x 8
Set 3: 225 x 8
Set 4: 225 x 8

T-Bar Row: (30s RI)
Set 1: 90 x 10
Set 2: 90 x 10
Set 3: 90 x 8
Set 4: 90 x 6

Pull-Ups:
Set 1: BW x 5
Set 2: BW x 5
Set 3: BW x 5

Chin-Ups:
Set 1: BW x 7
Set 2: BW x 7
Set 3: BW x 6
Set 4: BW x 6

Shrugs:
Set 1: 135 x 15
Set 2: 135 x 15
Set 3: 135 x 20
Set 4: 135 x 15

Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 30s x 8
Set 2: 30s x 8
Set 3: 30s x 7
Set 4: 30s x 5*

I am very satisfied with my improvement. My numbers aren't all that much higher from last week, but I did deadlifts with higher numbers and no back pain, so thats very good.

I stretched for about 15 minutes before I deadlifted, and I changed my form up too. It may sound a little gay, but basiclly I focused on sticking my ass out as far as possible to allow my hip to rotate under me instead of letting my back do all of the work.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

Numbers are moving up nicely. Good shit on the deadlifts.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice verkiout.... I'm dreading keeping track of RI's again after my PL meet.... Whenever I do Westside I get lazy and never bother to keep track of, or switch up rep/set schemes or RI's... I just do pretty much the same thing and start the next set when I'm ready.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice verkiout.... I'm dreading keeping track of RI's again after my PL meet.... Whenever I do Westside I get lazy and never bother to keep track of, or switch up rep/set schemes or RI's... I just do pretty much the same thing and start the next set when I'm ready.



Yeah, 30s RI kicks my ass up and down the gym. I really fucking hate those, but no pain no gain, am I right?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 27, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, 30s RI kicks my ass up and down the gym. I really fucking hate those, but *no pain no gain, am I right*?



Your new trainer looks like one tough cookie. Gulp.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Your new trainer looks like one tough cookie. Gulp.



Woot Woot! She can train me any day.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 28, 2006)

Monday 08/28/06
Leg Day / Still feeling things out


*Squats: 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 265 x 8
Set 4: 265 x 6
Set 5: 270 x 4

Bulgarian Squats:
Set 1: 45 x 5
Set 2: 45 x 6
Set 3: 45 x 8
Set 4: 45 x 10

*
Well I think I finally got my balance issue down on the last set. I could have done more on the first few sets, but I kept falling over, lawl.
*

Lying Leg curls:
Set 1: 100 x 12
Set 2: 120 x 10
Set 3: 120 x 8
Set 4: 120 x 8

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 225 x 25
Set 2: 225 x 20
Set 3: 225 x 20
Set 4: 180 x 30
*

Hell yeah! I made tons of improvement on everything. My squating strength seems to have returned along with strength in my hams and glutes that I never had. I guess the deadlifting is making my hams grow. I always sucked at leg curls, but i breezed through them today plus I added weight and reps from last week. 
I guess it is just like the smart people on IM always say, compound is the way to go for growth. I am very happy with my comeback so far. My new routine is way better than my old one, so i will be getting stronger in a more balanced manner, instead of all pushing stength with shitty legs and back.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

Awesome routine, your strength has returned, that was pretty fast too! Nice squats(Buglarian and back), you'll balance won't be so much of an issue in a couple weeks and your strength on that will shoot up.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

Tuesday 08/29/2006
Push Day / (5-8 Range)

*
Bench Press: 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 6
Set 3: 225 x 6
Set 4: 225 x 6
Set 5: 225 x 6

Shoulder Press:   
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 115 x 8 
Set 3: 115 x 7
Set 4: 115 x 8

Dumbbell Shoulder Press:
Set 1: 45s x 8
Set 2: 45s x 8
Set 3: 45s x 7
Set 4: 45s x 8

Weighted Dips:
Set 1: BW+25 x 12
Set 2: BW+45 x 10
Set 3: BW+45 x 8
Set 4: BW+45 x 7

Chin-Ups: (90% effort)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 7


*

Woot woot! I'll take that for a dollar. My shoulder strength is mostly back, but my dip numbers are as good if not better than before. thats amazing considering that my bench press numbers aren't returning so fast. thats weird. But hey, I'm not complaining. I'll take it where I can get it.


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you still gonna do your shoulder stabilization work?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> Are you still gonna do your shoulder stabilization work?



Busted!
 

I should be, but I it is soooooo boring. I want to lift stuff that is big and heavy.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Busted!
> 
> 
> I should be, but I it is soooooo boring. I want to lift stuff that is big and heavy.



What did Lance Armstrong say when his coach told him to do crotch isolation work?

I don't know the answer to that question, but the point is he's lance armstrong.  I guess the point I'm trying to make is that the moral of the story is..... I don't know.


nvm


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

ROFL

It is boring, but nothing wrong with throwing in a few sets on you upperbody days.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

It's boring, yes, but important.  I also try to throw in some scapular stabilizer work with my warmup exercises.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, I just ordered 3 bottles of Creatine CEE, so I am excited about that. I hope I responde to this, because I haven't had much luck with creatine in the past.


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

You should be good. I mean, Trouble advocates the stuff, it must be good.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

Some creatine info.

Has the taste of CEE improved?  I've always heard how bad it tastes.


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Some creatine info.
> 
> Has the taste of CEE improved?  I've always heard how bad it tastes.



Rob has it capped, so we are all good. I uncapped one to see what the fuss was about, it was awful, I thought everyone was just a pussy. Maybe I am just a pussy too with everyone else. I can usually handle most tastes though.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> Rob has it capped, so we are all good. I uncapped one to see what the fuss was about, it was awful, I thought everyone was just a pussy. Maybe I am just a pussy too with everyone else. I can usually handle most tastes though.



You haven't tasted nasty until you have drank nolvadex from ag-guys, or concentrated GHB.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> Rob has it capped, so we are all good. I uncapped one to see what the fuss was about, it was awful, I thought everyone was just a pussy. Maybe I am just a pussy too with everyone else. I can usually handle most tastes though.



When it comes to bad taste, nothing beats Nolvadex.  I wish I could remember who said it, but he said, and I quote, "Nolvadex tastes like liquid ass."


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

KelJu said:


> You haven't tasted nasty until you have drank nolvadex from ag-guys, or concentrated GHB.




*Holy Fucking Shit!*  I just finished writing my post and then I see this.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

DOMS said:


> *Holy Fucking Shit!*  I just finished writing my post and then I see this.



Lawl, the stuff leaves an impression for sure. You know the shit taste bad when I started pondering the thought:
"is gyno really all that bad?" 

So, then stopped beign a pussy and drank it like a big boy.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, the stuff leaves an impression for sure. You know the shit taste bad when I started pondering the thought:
> "is gyno really all that bad?"


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 31, 2006)

What is nolvadex?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> What is nolvadex?




A brand name of (liquid) tamoxifen citrate.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> What is nolvadex?





			
				AG-Guys said:
			
		

> Nolvadex (Tamoxifen Citrate) is very comparable to Clomid, behaves in the same manner in all tissues, and is a mixed estrogen agonist/antagonist of the same type as Clomid. The two molecules are also very similar in structure.
> 
> It is not correct that Nolvadex (Tamoxifen Citrate) reduces levels of estrogen: rather, it blocks estrogen from estrogen receptors and, in those tissues where it is an antagonist, causes the receptor to do nothing.



.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

Bah, I am sitting in the boring bullshit class, and I do believe time has stopped dead in its tracks. Today is my pull-day, and I just know I am going to shatter personal records. I feel strong. I can't explain it, but I just feel good and strong. I hope I am right.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm with you on the time thing.  My day is dragging ass.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

I guess we are in some sort of time warp today. It doesn't help that my douchebag teacher is reading word for word the powerpoint slides that came with our book. What the fuck is this, story time?  I know how to read asshole, so add some material that I don't already have, or LET US GO.

When kelju was in egypts land........Let my people go!!!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I guess we are in some sort of time warp today. It doesn't help that my douchebag teacher is reading word for word the powerpoint slides that came with our book. What the fuck is this, story time?  I know how to read asshole, so add some material that I don't already have, or LET US GO.
> 
> When kelju was in egypts land........Let my people go!!!





I just want to go home and do my second workout (back & biceps). 

Right now I'm doing the finishing touches on a background investigation website.  That means I've got to test, and test, then test someone, then follow up with more mind numbing testing...


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2006)

KelJu said:


> You haven't tasted nasty until you have drank nolvadex from ag-guys, or concentrated GHB.


I dread it every time, the Arimadex (sp??) from them is better but still a bit rough


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

Thursday 08/31/06
Pull Day / (5-8) Range

*Deadlifts:  (2m RI) 
Set 1: 225 x 5
Set 2: 275 x 5
Set 3: 295 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 3           
Set 5: 325 x 3           *PR

Chin-Ups:
Set 1: BW+25 x 7 
Set 2: BW+25 x 6
Set 3: BW+25 x 6
Set 4: BW+25 x 5

Bentover Lever Row:
(Pronated)
Set 1: 90 x 10
Set 2: 115 x 8
Set 3: 115 x 6
(Supinated)
Set 1: 115 x 5
Set 2: 90 x 6
Set 3: 90 x 6

Cable Pull-Downs:
Set 1: 140 x 10
Set 2: 160 x 8
Set 3: 160 x 8
Set 4: 170 x 7

Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 35s x 8
Set 2: 35s x 8
Set 3: 35s x 7
Set 4: 35s x 6*

Woot woot! 
This is just nuts. I am as strong naturally as I was when I ran the cycle of test. I guess my improved diet is helping me out.


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow, noice workout. Looks like you are back to where you were.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice workout, deadlifts are starting to get up there.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks dudes. I really didn't expect to climb back this fast. The only thing I can figure is that my diet really has been top notch. I have been eating 6 times a day. My meals are almost always the same. 

8oz piece of chicken/fish/beef
1/2 cup dried oatmeal
1 cup broccoli


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Woot woot!
> This is just nuts. I am as strong naturally as I was when I ran the cycle of test. I guess my improved diet is helping me out.



I was going to say something witty and worthy of a word smith, but instead I'll just say, "You're the shit!"


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2006)

Damn, I never realized how many people use some serious supplementation.  I don't even use creatine, heh.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 2, 2006)

Saturday 09/02/06
Leg Day / (1-5) Range


*Squats: 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 6
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 295 x 3
Set 5: 300 x 3

Bulgarian Squats:
Set 1: 45 x 6
Set 2: 95 x 6
Set 3: 135 x 5
Set 4: 140 x 6

*
I got this balance thing under control baby! 
*

Lying Leg Curls:
Set 1: 120 x 12
Set 2: 150 x 5
Set 3: 150 x 5
Set 4: 160 x 4

Seated Calf Raises:
Set 1: 250 x 20
Set 2: 250 x 20
Set 3: 225 x 20
Set 4: 180 x 30

Standing Calf Raises:
Set 1: 200 x 20
Set 2: 220 x 20
Set 3: 220 x 20
*

Bah...I felt like ass today, but my workout went ok I guess. Squats didn't go as good as I hoped, but the huge improvement on the Bulgarian Squats made up for it. 

Someone please tell me why my calves don't burn like they use to. I remember calf raises use to burn like a mofo, but now they are just like everything else. I am putting the same amount, if not more, effort as I use to. 

I might have fractured my hand. Every time I grip a bar with my right hand, it hurts. It has been bothering me for over a month now, but it keeps getting worse. Before, it was just annoying, but if it gets much worse I will have to avoid heavy pushing movements again. I got insurance now, so I might get some X-rays before I make it worse.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 2, 2006)

Last thing you wanna hear... but you should probably take time off to let your hand heal or it will really get worse.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

Great workout for feeling like ass! Did you do the Bulgarian squats with a BB? What happened to your hand? 

lawl, that Dave Attell quote in your sig is roflalicious.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Great workout for feeling like ass! Did you do the Bulgarian squats with a BB? What happened to your hand?
> 
> lawl, that Dave Attell quote in your sig is roflalicious.



Yeah, it is easier for me to keep my balance when I do them with the olympic bar. 
I have no clue what happened to my hand. It was just a weird thing that popped up a month ago, and has gotten worse. I swear, I don't know how the hell the pros lift 3 times more than what I am lifting, and I'm falling apart.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 2, 2006)

Bulgarian squat this.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 2, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, it is easier for me to keep my balance when I do them with the olympic bar.
> I have no clue what happened to my hand. It was just a weird thing that popped up a month ago, and has gotten worse. I swear, I don't know how the hell the pros lift 3 times more than what I am lifting, and I'm falling apart.



It's called HGH.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, it is easier for me to keep my balance when I do them with the olympic bar.
> I have no clue what happened to my hand. It was just a weird thing that popped up a month ago, and has gotten worse. I swear, I don't know how the hell the pros lift 3 times more than what I am lifting, and I'm falling apart.



You just don't hear about it all the time.  Have you ever read Dave Tate's laundry list of injuries?  OMFG.  The dude went into competition with some pretty serious injuries.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (Sep 4, 2006)

Life is good. I have worked hard to rebalance my life, and I have finally done it. I am content with my life. I am completely sober, yet I can step outside of myself to look in, and I like what I see. 
I still have some things that I need to work on; the reconstruction is going to be fun and exciting. My physical transformation has reached a point where I don't have to stress over everything anymore. I am going to start going out and talking to people. I went out Saturday night and I had a good time. I had almost forgotten what a good time felt like. 
Labor Day was great. I drove up to my parent???s house and spent a day and a half with them. They seemed happy, which was nice. I laughed and talked with my mom and dad. I didn't really realize how much I love and miss my mom until this visit. I love my pops too, but there is a special bond with my mom. She has been there for me when I needed her. That got me to thinking on the trip back. I am so fucking lucky to have good parents. I am a little ashamed of myself for being all emo for the last few years considering how fortunate to have had a strong supportive family. 
Well...enough of the boohoo crybaby shit. I am ready to except my flaws along with my strengths. I will work to improve both, and I will keep a positive attitude. 
Life is passing me buy, and there is no sense in not enjoying every minute of my life. Happiness isn't deserved. Happiness isn't a choice, Happiness is earned. I have worked very hard, so I have earned this happiness. I will hold onto it kicking and screaming.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you've reached an even keel.  Every part of your life will benefit from it.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 4, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Life is good. I have worked hard to rebalance my life, and I have finally done it. I am content with my life. I am completely sober, yet I can step outside of myself to look in, and I like what I see.
> I still have some things that I need to work on; the reconstruction is going to be fun and exciting. My physical transformation has reached a point where I don't have to stress over everything anymore. I am going to start going out and talking to people. I went out Saturday night and I had a good time. I had almost forgotten what a good time felt like.
> Labor Day was great. I drove up to my parent???s house and spent a day and a half with them. They seemed happy, which was nice. I laughed and talked with my mom and dad. I didn't really realize how much I love and miss my mom until this visit. I love my pops too, but there is a special bond with my mom. She has been there for me when I needed her. That got me to thinking on the trip back. I am so fucking lucky to have good parents. I am a little ashamed of myself for being all emo for the last few years considering how fortunate to have had a strong supportive family.
> Well...enough of the boohoo crybaby shit. I am ready to except my flaws along with my strengths. I will work to improve both, and I will keep a positive attitude.
> Life is passing me buy, and there is no sense in not enjoying every minute of my life. Happiness isn't deserved. Happiness isn't a choice, Happiness is earned. I have worked very hard, so I have earned this happiness. I will hold onto it kicking and screaming.




There, there.  Now give BigDyl a hug.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 4, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Life is good. I have worked hard to rebalance my life, and I have finally done it. I am content with my life. I am completely sober, yet I can step outside of myself to look in, and I like what I see.
> I still have some things that I need to work on; the reconstruction is going to be fun and exciting. My physical transformation has reached a point where I don't have to stress over everything anymore. I am going to start going out and talking to people. I went out Saturday night and I had a good time. I had almost forgotten what a good time felt like.
> Labor Day was great. I drove up to my parent???s house and spent a day and a half with them. They seemed happy, which was nice. I laughed and talked with my mom and dad. I didn't really realize how much I love and miss my mom until this visit. I love my pops too, but there is a special bond with my mom. She has been there for me when I needed her. That got me to thinking on the trip back. I am so fucking lucky to have good parents. I am a little ashamed of myself for being all emo for the last few years considering how fortunate to have had a strong supportive family.
> Well...enough of the boohoo crybaby shit. I am ready to except my flaws along with my strengths. I will work to improve both, and I will keep a positive attitude.
> Life is passing me buy, and there is no sense in not enjoying every minute of my life. Happiness isn't deserved. Happiness isn't a choice, Happiness is earned. I have worked very hard, so I have earned this happiness. I will hold onto it kicking and screaming.



Having parents you love and respect transcends all quantifiable value.  Though my parents aren't rich or particularly successful at all, they are very loving.  I'm glad my parents are loving, supportive, and generous.  I wouldn't have it any other way.  

Don't forget how important that is.  We've all seen people with parents who just didn't care, or treated their children with merely a robotic form of caring dictated by what society deems necessary, or even less than that.  You can't imagine how fucked up you'd be if you parents weren't the way they are.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2006)

Bah...a deload sucks balls!

I feel great, but I can't go workout. I guess I will go savaging for antiques today. I hope to find an 18th Century English desk that needs some tlc.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 6, 2006)

Wednesday 09/06/2006
Push Day / (8-12) Range
*
Shoulder Press: (30s RI)   
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 115 x 12 
Set 3: 115 x 10
Set 4: 115 x 9

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: (30s RI)
Set 1: 45s x 10
Set 2: 45s x 10
Set 3: 40s x 10
Set 4: 45s x 9

Dips: (30s RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 15
Set 4: BW x 10

Push-Ups: (20s RI)
Normal Stance:
Set 1: 15
Set 2: 15
Set 3: 10
Set 4: 10
Close Grip: 
Set 1: 10
Set 2: 10
Set 3: 10
Set 4: 9
*


My hand is fucked, so i can't do any heavy bench pressing. Hell, just shoulder pressing 115 hurt like hell. I am making an apointment tomorrow to see a doctor and get X-Rays.
I still got a good little workout. I haven't done push-ups in a while. It felt good. My chest was about to explode.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2006)

Crazy RI's! That sucks about the hand.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

30 second rest intervals are death.  I bet that workout went quick.  Good luck with the hand mang.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. I???m not getting down about it. I will take this opportunity to strengthen my core for deadlifts and my stabilizers for shoulder pressing. I will also be doing some new ab work.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2006)

Bah??? I want to deadlift today. I don???t think pulling movements will hurt my hard much. I made an appointment to see an orthopedic specialist next Thursday. Until he says stop lifting I am going to do pulling, legs, and a slight amount of pushing.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Bah??? I want to deadlift today. I don???t think pulling movements will hurt my hard much. I made an appointment to see an orthopedic specialist next Thursday. Until he says stop lifting I am going to do pulling, legs, and a slight amount of pushing.



Sorry to hear about your hand man. I'm going to see an orthopedic specialist about my left shoulder on the 14th.  Pain for everyone!!!


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

Woo for pain! My upper left lower trap has been tight/uncomfortable past few days. Meeeeeehhh. Didn't bother my deadlift'n though.

Lawl you could do some zercher shit so you don't have to use your hands.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2006)

Thursday 09/07/2006
Pull Day / (8-12) Range
*Deadlifts:  (1m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 12
Set 2: 245 x 12
Set 3: 265 x 8
Set 4: 275 x 8   *PR          

Chin-Ups:  (30s RI)
Set 1: BW x 10 
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 6
Set 4: BW x 5
Set 4: BW x 4   

Bentover Lever Row: (30s RI)
(Supinated)
Set 1: 80 x 8
Set 2: 80 x 8  

T-Bar Row: (30s RI)
Set 1: 90 x 8
Set 2: 70 x 9
Set 3: 70 x 9
Set 4: 70 x 8

Barbell Shrugs: (30s RI)
Set 1: 155 x 20  *PR
Set 2: 175 x 20  *PR
Set 3: 185 x 15  *PR
Set 4: 225 x 16  *PR    

Hammer Curls: (30s RI)
Set 1: 30s x 12
Set 2: 30s x 12
Set 3: 30s x 10
Set 4: 30s x 8*

I made damn nice progress on some things, yet I lost strength on others. Go figure. My hand hurts like hell.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

Damn PR's with those RI's is stupendous! Those chins are actually very good IMO with those RI's.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

30 second RI on T-Bar Rows?  Heh, I bet you could've cooked an egg on your back.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Sunday 09/10/2006
*1.5mile Run - 9:31.45* 

I was concerned that my cardiovascular system wasn???t up to par, and a run though my new neighborhood at 6:00am this morning proved it. I am completely overhauling my training program due to this hand issue, and making more of an overall fitness style program until my hand heals. I will be running every morning. My goal is to run 4 miles in 30 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

New neighbourhood?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Sunday 09/10/06
Leg Day / (8-12) Range


*Squats: (1m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 245 x 10
Set 4: 255 x 10                  *PR at 1m RI

Bulgarian Squats: (1m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 12
Set 2: 135 x 6
Set 3: 115 x 10
Set 4: 115 x 8

*
The Bulgarian Squats took a beating because I sapped my quads doing Back Squats. I got a spot from a dude in the gym who new how to spot properly so I went for 1 more when I barely got the last one. I pulled it out, and my quads were on fire.
*


Lying Leg Curls: (30s RI)
Set 1: 120 x 10
Set 2: 120 x 10
Set 3: 120 x 10
Set 4: 120 x 6                 *PR at 30s RI

Seated Calf Raises: (30s RI)
Set 1: 180 x 35
Set 2: 180 x 40
Set 3: 180 x 35
Set 4: 180 x 50                    *PR
*


Hell yeah baby! That was one of the best workouts I have ever had. I almost didn't make it to my car. I smoked a large amount of pot before I lifted today. That must be why I shattered records. I always suck at high rep workouts, but I have owned them this week. The only things I have changed were that I have been smoking pot before I lift and I have been taking the Creatine CEE that Rob sells. I guess the combination of the two produce nice effects.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

lol


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

Awesome workout. Looks like a mega leg rape. Damn 1 minute RI's on high rep squats, bad ass.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> New neighbourhood?



 Yeah, I moved out of my brother???s house and in with one of my college buddies. I hate to admit it, but my brother has a drug problem, and he won't listen to me. I can't be around the stuff. I have already fought the monkey off my back one time, so I don???t need to do it again. The only thing I will do is smoke bud. I don???t even like to drink. I drink last weekend, but I didn???t enjoy it, because I felt guilty.  I knew that it was counterproductive to my training. 

My new roommate is straight. We get along great. We are both clean freaks, and he has a girlfriend that also lives with us. He just moved out of his parent???s house for the first time, so he has been sheltered. The place is calm and relaxing, which is what I need right now. We all clean up after ourselves, and the apartment feels like a home instead of a crack house. I don't smoke around them. I end up hanging out with a close friend of mine that just moved back to mobile. 

Here is a funny story. I was stones yesterday and I lost my phone. I used my friends phone to call it, but we never could find it. We finally heard it ringing an hour later in the fucking refrigerator. So I wrote this poem:

I lost my phone today but don't worry,
I knew I would find it sooner or later,
I used Clint's phone to call it,
It was in the refrigerator!


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

ROFL. The fridge,


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Here is a funny story. I was stones yesterday and I lost my phone. I used my friends phone to call it, but we never could find it. We finally heard it ringing an hour later in the fucking refrigerator. So I wrote this poem:
> 
> I lost my phone today but don't worry,
> I knew I would find it sooner or later,
> ...




That reminds me of that old King Missle song, _Detachable Penis_.

" I asked them to check the medicine cabinet 
'Cause for some reason I leave it there sometimes"


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> That reminds me of that old King Missle song, _Detachable Penis_.
> 
> " I asked them to check the medicine cabinet
> 'Cause for some reason I leave it there sometimes"



Yeah...so I was curious about this song, so I downloaded some King Missle.

DOMS, I think we need to have a little talk about "ghey music" and how it can be harmful to your health.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

lawl, that song is leet.....oops.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Yeah...so I was curious about this song, so I downloaded some King Missle.
> 
> DOMS, I think we need to have a little talk about "ghey music" and how it can be harmful to your health.



Yeah, I know what you mean.  I listened to that song, freaked out about forgetting my penis somewhere...so I threw some staples into it...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

I actually used to smoke before lifting sometimes when I was like 13.  I felt like I was better at high repetitions because I couldn't feel the pain quite as much or something.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I actually used to smoke before lifting sometimes when I was like 13.  I felt like I was better at high repetitions because I couldn't feel the pain quite as much or something.



Exactly...well sort of. I feel the pain, but the pain doesn't hurt. I can't quite explain it, but you understand what I mean.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Exactly...well sort of. I feel the pain, but the pain doesn't hurt. I can't quite explain it, but you understand what I mean.



Indeed I do.  You can kind of zone it out better.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2006)

Monday 09/11/2006
*1 mile Run - 8:32.54* 

My measurements were off yesterday. I bought this shitty pedometer to measure how far I ran, and this thing wasn't even close. I got in my car, set my trip meter, and then drove 1 mile. 
I am not happy about this, because it shows I am even more out of shape than I had originally thought. Oh well, aleast there is tons of room for improvement.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah you just started. Lots of time. Just be consistant.


agh, I'm getting painful memories of cross country season....7 1/2 mile runs, half of it up hill. Half down hill though, but it still was hard because uphill in New England is *really* uphill.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 11, 2006)

What happened to your hand?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> What happened to your hand?



I don't know, but it hurts to grab anything.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Indeed I do.  You can kind of zone it out better.



Hey CP, I have a great idea. I am going to get baked and go running at sunrise tomorrow. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

^ Don't get lost.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Don't get lost.



Lawl!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2006)

Tuesday 09/12/2006
Push-Up Circuit Training

 Circuit 1:  (30s RI)
*Push-Up (Normal Stance):
BW x 20 
Push-Up(Wide Stance): 
BW x 15
Push-Up(Diamond Stance): 
BW x 15*

 Circuit 2:  (30s RI)
*Push-Up (Normal Stance):
BW x 15 
Push-Up(Wide Stance): 
BW x 15
Push-Up(Diamond Stance): 
BW x 10*

 Circuit 3:  (30s RI)
*Push-Up (Normal Stance):
BW x 10 
Push-Up(Wide Stance): 
BW x 10
Push-Up(Diamond Stance): 
BW x 7*

 Circuit 3:  (30s RI)
*Push-Up (Normal Stance):
BW x 9 
Push-Up(Wide Stance): 
BW x 10
Push-Up(Diamond Stance): 
BW x 6*


This is confusing how I laid it out, but basically I am just doing supersets from the very start to the very end taking 30 second rests between every set. This is what I am stuck doing for a while as a chest and tri workout. 
It wasn???t too bad. Actually, I got a hella burn from it. I even took a few pictures. 
Sorry guys, I just like playing with my new Sony digital camera.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

That is your best pic IMO, looking big and ripped.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 12, 2006)

Damn dude, you're looking massive.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2006)

Lawl, thanks. I was really just acting a fool. As you can see in the picture, I was pointing at my nipples, because Mino kept commenting on how nice they looked.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

Lawl how the hell are you so big?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl how the hell are you so big?



I am eating like hog right now. I haven't weighed in about 3 weeks, but I feel like I have gained 3 lbs a week for the last month.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2006)

Wednesday 09/13/2006
*1 mile Run - 8:10.23* 

My running went better this morning. I passed the .5 mark 10 seconds better than yesterday, and I finished the mile 23 seconds faster. I felt like I had a little more in me, but I had no way to keep accurate measurement past the mile I ran, so tomorrow I will turn around and head back to the .5 mark for a mile and a half. It should be interesting.



My sleep sucked balls this last night. I was in bed by 10:00 and I woke up wide awake 1:00. WTF! I think I was sleep walking again, because my bed was all tore up when I woke up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good in here. I only read the last page of your journal but looks good. And damn nice pic, your hyooooge!!!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2006)

Wednesday 09/13/06
Leg Day / (5-8) Range


*Squats: (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 8
Set 2: 275 x 8
Set 3: 295 x 6
Set 4: 315 x 4             *PR

Bulgarian Squats: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 8
Set 2: 135 x 8
Set 3: 145 x 7
Set 4: 145 x 6              *PR

*
Why do Bulgarian squats sap my cardiovascular system so bad? Doing them hits me harder than back squats, or maybe I am just so burn out from the back squats. I don't know, but it would be a fun experiment to do Bulgarian squats first, then do back squats. 
*


Lying Leg Curls: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 120 x 8
Set 2: 150 x 8
Set 3: 150 x 6
Set 4: 150 x 5                 

Standing Calf Raises: (30s RI)
Set 1: 300 x 30
Set 2: 300 x 30 + 20s static squeeze at the end

Set 3: 300 x 25
Set 4: 320 x 20 + 20s static squeeze at the end     
*


Great workout! This is the strongest my legs have been since high school. My core feels stronger, and I can already notice improvement in my cardiovascular recovery between sets from the morning running sessions.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2006)

Big squat numbers. Bulgarian squats rape me too. Even with reps as low at 4.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 13, 2006)

Schooled.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


Lawl, you always have the most well placed pictures Bakerboy.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2006)

Physique is looking solid sir!  Also, yes, Bulgarian squats pwn j00.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2006)

The orthopedic specialist told me that I most likely have a pinched nerve in my hand, and I have to go back in 10 days to see the hand specialist. I can???t use my hand to do any heavy work In the meantime.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2006)

KelJu said:


> The orthopedic specialist told me that I most likely have a pinched nerve in my hand, and I have to go back in 10 days to see the hand specialist. I can???t use my hand to do any heavy work In the meantime.


Don't frown, man!  It's only temporary and you'll be back in the game!!!

I'm in the same boat too.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you think it could have been brought on by your job?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice squats. fufu you better watch out


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> Do you think it could have been brought on by your job?



I think it is a combination of heavy lifting at work followed by heavy lifting in the gym. The doctor gave me 2 medications to take that have knocked out the pain completely. I didn't expect it to work so fast. I know it is dumb but I did a heavy push day today, and my hand never hurt me once. I can't put into words how happy this makes me.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2006)

Friday 09/15/2006
Push Day / (5-8) Range
*

Flat bench Press:
Set 1: 225 x 8
Set 2: 230 x 8 
Set 3: 235 x 8
Set 4: 245 x 6

Weighted Dips: 
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW+45 x 8
Set 3: BW+55 x 8    *PR
Set 4: BW+90 x 5    *PR
Set 5: BW+100 x 4   *PR

Military Press:  
Set 1: 115 x 7
Set 2: 115 x 8 
Set 3: 135 x 7
Set 4: 155 x 5
*


Like I said before, the hand issue just blows me away. I am taking 7.5mg of Mobic and 75mg of Lyrica. I am so glad I went to the doctor. It was such a small issue, but it has been eating away at me just a little. The pain scared me, because the thought of not being able to train is horrifying. If I couldn???t train, I might as well be dead. I know that sounds extreme, but that is just how it is. I love training that much.
Give me the iron, or give me death says I.
Lawl, I need to moderate my pot smokage. I have been high everyday for the past 2 weeks. I say that, but do I really need to cut back? I have been waking up at 6:30 to run my ass off, and then I eat a healthy breakfast, drink a cup of coffee, and then go to class. I come home, do my homework or projects, then I go smoke a bowl and go workout. I see no area of my life that isn't functioning 100% except for my real life social life. I would much rather read your guys post then to talk people in Mobile. You guys are the shit.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 15, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I would much rather read your guys post then to talk people in Mobile. BigDyl is the shit.



True Story.


Btw, don't think of time off training as "death," because everyone has to go through periods of deloading or off time which is actually a progressive phase where your body heals.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2006)

Killer push workout.  I know if you were in full swing for several months and your hand wasn't an issue you would probably blow these numbers away too.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

I know what you mean. If I was held back by injury I'd feel like shit. If you can't enjoy yourself, live just sucks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 16, 2006)

Kelju remmber man it could be worse to. If you had a knee injury or a shoulder injury. Im sure you'll get better fast. BTW 100 pound dips for reps damn i can do 4 at my bw lol. What is your program? push pull legs?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Kelju remmber man it could be worse to. If you had a knee injury or a shoulder injury. Im sure you'll get better fast. BTW 100 pound dips for reps damn i can do 4 at my bw lol. What is your program? push pull legs?



Oh thanks man. I have been using push/pull/legs with an alternating periodization scheme for the last 3 months. Before that I was doing push/pull/legs coupled with p/rr/s. Both are good programs.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 17, 2006)

Hand pain is a grip issue?  Maybe Patrick will show up and comment on the possibility.  For this injury, I strongly recommend you find and use Traumeel, a theraputic cream that works wonders (I kid you not, this stuff is dynamite) for this type of overuse/strain injury.

Sleep is going to suck for a while.  I would look back on your daytime activies the other day, see if you had excess stress surge (anger does it), used stims late in the day, missed a meal, or ate a bit late in the morning.  When you go for that early morning run, make sure you eat first, as it can cause blood sugar yo yo effects that cause a weird "delay" and rebound in cortisol, hitting hard when melatonin should be peaking at 1-2am.

Hang in there.  Nice journal, very solid training program.  You look great in your pics.   Update your thread in the health section when you have a chance - let us know how you are progressing with skin/sleep/mood issues.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2006)

trouble how do you know so much?


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> *Weighted Dips:
> Set 1: BW x 10
> Set 2: BW+45 x 8
> Set 3: BW+55 x 8    *PR
> ...



WOw....you really are insane.!!!!


----------



## Trouble (Sep 17, 2006)

Kelju, Patrick and I would like to know:

What is the nature of your hand pain - where it is located?  Can you describe it for us (type of pain)?  What movments cause pain when you flex your hand in different positions?

It maybe that your grip on the bar or machine is the problem; my concern would be that if you don't identify the cause, you might face repetitive injury (chronic strain, tendonistis).

Have you changed up grips recently; did you change something in your workout that might correlate with this injury?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 17, 2006)

Sunday 09/17/2006
*1.3 mile Run - 10:20.46* 

My running is getting stronger. I hope to knock out 4 miles in a month???s time. My workouts have been exponentially better since I have started running. I have the energy to finish the last set of deadlifts or squats without that light headed feeling, and my cardiovascular recovery is better.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 17, 2006)

Sunday  09/17/2006
Pull Day / (5-8) Range
*Deadlifts:  (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 8
Set 2: 275 x 8
Set 3: 295 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5   *PR          

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12 
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW+25 x 5
Set 4: BW+35 x 4 

T-Bar Row: (2m RI)
Set 1: 90 x 10 (Pronated)  
Set 2: 90 x 8 (Supinated) 
Set 3: 90 x 6 (Pronated)  
Set 4: 90 x 6 (Supinated) 


Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 155 x 20
Set 2: 205 x 15
Set 3: 235 x 15   *PR
Set 4: 255 x 15   *PR

Barbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 8
Set 2: 100 x 6
Set 3: 110 x 5
Set 4: 115 x 4*

I had an excellent workout. My hand didn't hurt, so I have no complaints.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

good shit. Congrats on the PR. How did your back feel?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 17, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Kelju, Patrick and I would like to know:
> 
> What is the nature of your hand pain - where it is located?  Can you describe it for us (type of pain)?  What movments cause pain when you flex your hand in different positions?
> 
> ...



I appreciate your concern and your kind words. You are right on with the grip. It seems that a wide grip hurts like hell, and causes inflammation and pain later, while a narrow grip does not aggravate my hand. My hand hurts at work all of the time, because the thing that hurts my hand the most is picking up heavy furniture at work in a way that the furniture is always pushing on my hand in that trouble spot. 
I don???t know what to do. I can???t take off of work, because I live from check to check. I am going to keep taking the pills that the doctor gave me and maybe my hand will heal.






I circled the area that hurts. 




If anything pushes on my hand at that position that the arrow is pointing, the area I scribbled in throbs.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 17, 2006)

Your work is aggravating the dip between pads of muscle at the base of the thumb and index fingers.  There are nerves that are shallow and easily pinched against the underlying bone/joint.  Hard corners pressing into that area repeatedly (from moving heavy furniture) can cause the adjascent ennervated area of tissue to become inflammed and sore.

With your wide grip, you have what sounds like a wrist rotation problem.  Patrick mentioned this as a possibility.  He needs to see your position on the bar -get someone to take a picture of your hands and arms on the bar in both wide and narrow grip.  My guess is that you are rotating your palms and wrists, placing most of the pressure for that hand on the affected area.

P-funk will need to see photos of your lifting position on the bar - get a friend to take them for you.  He can tell you best if you have a technical grip problem that can be resolved by changing grip and wrist / forearm position under the bar.  I have a feeling this is the cause of your persistant palm pain, but I maybe wrong.

Get that Traumeel cream, use it twice per day on the affected area (pressure point and tissue to the side of it).   This is direct treatment of the area and will augment what ever anti-inflamms your doctor prescribed for you.

This may sound dumb, and you may get a rude comment on two, but get yourself chap padded (lifting or cycling) gloves to wear at work.  This will cushion the chronic irritation to the interweb (thumb/forefinger) area of the palm.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2006)

Monday 09/18/2006
*1.5 mile Run - 10:59.44* 

My endurance is improving gradually. I can see 4 miles in the distance.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2006)

I was stoned and depressed last night, so I hate 5 PB&J sandwiches on white bread.   

I haven't broken away from my diet that bad in a while. I guess for the next few weeks, I need to adjust my diet to compensate for the bomb I dropped on my macros.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 18, 2006)

No, when you are in a depressed phase, you need to avoid smoking.  Since you are running and working out fairly intensely, I wouldn't worry overly about correcting for energy surplus or deficit for that one transgression.  It may play havoc with your skin problem, but that will be temporary.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2006)

Running and squating during the same cycle is bad news.  Your knee joints will be feeling it.  I wouldn't run that much if I were you.  Instead do low impact cardio... also it's uber catabolic.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Running and squating during the same cycle is bad news.  Your knee joints will be feeling it.  I wouldn't run that much if I were you.  Instead do low impact cardio... also it's uber catabolic.



You think so? I run on my toes which I figured would absorb a lot of shock. I have never had a knee problem, knock on wood, so I didn't know those two combined are a hazard. Running is the only cardio I have ever done. I don't have anywhere to swim, and I hate using machines to do cardio. I like the outdoors, and I enjoy checking out the scenery in the back of my neighborhood while I run. 
You might be right, but I am enjoying the running too much to quit now, so I will keep a close check on my legs, and if I ever start to develop any pain in my knees I will stop running.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice deadlifts and chins


----------



## KelJu (Sep 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice deadlifts and chins



Thanks dude. I am happy with my deads, but I am not progressing fast enough on the chins, but I will take what I can get.


Tuesday 09/19/06
Leg Day / (1-5) Range


*Squats: (3m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 6
Set 2: 295 x 6
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 335 x 3             *PR

Leg Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 6
Set 2: 405 x 6
Set 3: 495 x 6
Set 4: 545 x 8              *PR

Lying Leg Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 150 x 6
Set 2: 160 x 6
Set 3: 170 x 5
Set 4: 180 x 3                 

Standing Calf Raises: (1m RI)
Set 1: 300 x 25
Set 2: 300 x 25               
Set 3: 350 x 15 + 10s static squeeze at the end    *PR
Set 4: 350 x 15 + 10s static squeeze at the end    *PR 

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 60
Set 2: 135 x 60
Set 3: 135 x 60      *PR  
*



Wow! I got nothing else to say but wow. My workout went great, but as soon as I left the gym, my Aunt called me to ell me that my Pawpaw had a stroke this morning, so I rushed to spring hill hospital to see him. He looked pretty good for being a 95 year old man that had a stroke. The first thing he said when He awoke was where is my money? Lawl!
Luckily it wasn???t a stroke. His blood pressure had fallen too low causing him to fall and pass out in his garden. Luckily his neighbor was a doctor, and he got help fast. It has been a weird day, and I now have to go to class.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

Big ol' kick ass workout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 19, 2006)

Your Pawpaw sounds like he still has a lot left in the tank. He sounds like a fighter like you. Nice squats.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, how hard was your last set? Gonna keep bumping the weight up?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 19, 2006)

3 was damn near failure, so I doubt I could have gotten 4. I am still eating tons, so i am sure I will be able to bump the weight up by 20lbs by my next power cycle.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 20, 2006)

man 60 rep calf raises damn. What is your 1 rep max on bench?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> man 60 rep calf raises damn. What is your 1 rep max on bench?



To be honest I don't know. I am too scared of injuring my shoulder again to go for a 1RM flat bench press. I would guess it is close to 280 atm, but it was closer to 330 before I hurt my shoulder the first time.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 21, 2006)

Thursday 09/21/2006
Push Day / (8-15) Range
*

Flat bench Press: (30s RI)
Set 1: 205 x 10
Set 2: 210 x 9 
Set 3: 185 x 9
Set 4: 185 x 8

Military Press: (30s RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 9
Set 2: 115 x 8 
Set 3: 95 x 9
Set 4: 95 x 14

*
The reason I was able to lift so many on set 4 was because some retard started asking me questions about my routine. so I could get away from the guy without being rude. 
*

Weighted Dips: (30s RI) 
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 13
Set 4: BW x 8

Dumbell Incline Presses: (30s RI)
Set 1: 40s x 10
Set 2: 40s x 8 
Set 3: 40s x 9
Set 4: 40s x 8
*


I am happy with that workout. I wish my pench press numbers would get back up there again. Lawl, I remember about 6 months ago when I was benchpressing about 20lbs more than I was squating.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Meow, meow. Nice dips.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 21, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Meow, meow. Nice dips.



Whoops, that was actually a typo. I wnet back and fixed it. I wish I could do 30.


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

You and your crazy rest intervals. Good job. Your conditioning is gonna jump up quite a bit at the rate you have been going.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2006)

Friday 09/22/2006
Pull Day / (8-15) Range
*Deadlifts:  (1m RI)
Set 1: 245 x 10
Set 2: 275 x 10
Set 3: 285 x 8
Set 4: 295 x 5           

Chin-Ups:  (30s RI)
Set 1: BW x 10 
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 6
Set 4: BW x 5    

T-Bar Row: (302 RI)
Set 1: 90 x 10  
Set 2: 100 x 10 
Set 3: 90 x 9  
Set 4: 90 x 8

Barbell Shrugs: (30a RI)
Set 1: 225 x 20
Set 2: 245 x 15
Set 3: 265 x 15    *PR
Set 4: 275 x 15     *PR

Dumbell Hammer Curls: (30s RI)
Set 1: 35s x 10
Set 2: 35s x 10
Set 3: 35s x 8
*

Bah...my chin-ups sucked today. I am weaker at chins this week than I was last week. Everything else got stronger. I don't know what fuck is going on.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, with only 30 second RI's I would say your chin ups are not that bad. I bet if you went to 90 seconds or 2 minute RI's you would be banging out a lot more.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 22, 2006)

Why such sort RI's?  Hypertrophy RI is around 3 min, and strength RI is even more with lower reps....


----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Why such sort RI's?  Hypertrophy RI is around 3 min, and strength RI is even more with lower reps....



I need the variation. I get sick of doing the same old shit, and 30s RI kicks my ass all over the gym. I guess I do it just to push myself. I get a hella burn from it.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 24, 2006)

Sunday 09/24/06
Leg Day / (5-8) Range


*Squats: (30s RI)
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 10
Set 4: 225 x 6          

Bulgarian Squats: (45s RI)
Set 1: 115 x 8
Set 2: 115 x 8
Set 3: 115 x 7

Lying Leg Curls: (30m RI)
Set 1: 120 x 10
Set 2: 120 x 8
Set 3: 120 x 8
Set 4: 120 x 5                 

Seated Calf Raises: (30s RI)
Set 1: 180 x 35
Set 2: 180 x 30
Set 3: 180 x 30
Set 4: 180 x 25

Standing Calf Raises: (30s RI)
Set 1: 250 x 30
Set 2: 250 x 25             
Set 3: 250 x 20 + 20s static squeeze at the end
Set 4: 200 x 20 + 20s static squeeze at the end     
*


I was feeling tired through much of my workout, but I was able to keep up with the pace. The 30s RIs kicked my ass all over the gym again.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

Fucking crazy squats, lawl. Do you feel like passing out and puking during the end and/or during that??!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 24, 2006)

Lawl, yeah squats got mine beat.  I doubt I could do 2 back to back sets with 225 x 10 with only a 30 sec RI.  I need at least a 1-2 minute RI.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 24, 2006)

^ Yeah, I agree 30 seconds rest would beat me up at almost any weight. Do you plan to keep your RI's that low and slowly move up the weight or are you going to increase your RI's to something more sane?  You are one crazy KIKI!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 24, 2006)

Today was the last 30s RI day for this cycle. Next week I will be pushing 12-15 reps with 2 minute RIs. the next week I will be pushing 5-8 at 3 minute RI then 1-5 at 4-5 minute RI.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 24, 2006)

Lawl you do realize by the time you rack the bar, get out from under the bar, take approximately 3 breaths, it's already time to unrack the bar again, because 23 seconds is up... roffle


----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl you do realize by the time you rack the bar, get out from under the bar, take approximately 3 breaths, it's already time to unrack the bar again, because 23 seconds is up... roffle



True, but I rarely change the weight. 



I guess I am about to start 6 day deload. This is not my choice, but school is kicking my ass right now, and I need to play catch-up on a few assignments. I sold the the last of my pot to my one of my friends, and I won't be posting on IM until everythign is done.


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

Deloading is a must. I always take a week off every 4 or 5 weeks. Good decision on your part. 

I have a bunch of school assignments stacking up as well. Tommarow I only have once class so I should be able to get a good chunk done.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2006)

Tuesday 09/26/2006
*1.5 mile Run - 11:10.13* 

Ok, I lied. I can't refrain from surfing IM. My jog went good his morning, but I am tired of snotting everywhere. My nose starts running at about .2 miles and doesn't stop until 30 minutes after I stop running.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

lol, I remember during cross country runs where I would get a shit load of spit pooled in my mouth and I didn't want to spit or swallow(ghey sounding I know) because I didn't want to mess up my breathing rhythm. Eventually I spit it out but it was all hanging from my mouth. It was silly. Actually I don't know if that ever happened, but I seem to recall it.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> lol, I remember during cross country runs where I would get a shit load of spit pooled in my mouth and I didn't want to spit or swallow(ghey sounding I know) because I didn't want to mess up my breathing rhythm. Eventually I spit it out but it was all hanging from my mouth. It was silly. Actually I don't know if that ever happened, but I seem to recall it.



I don't know anything about breathing techniques, but I really need to learn. I start sucking wind and weezing like a mofo at about .5 miles.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah proper breathing is a huge part of distance running. I don't think I could do a very good job of explaining it via text so I won't bother. But consistancy is a big part of it.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 26, 2006)

How are you supposed to breath?


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

There are several different rhymeths. Mine was like

In, in, x2out repeat.

So, two short in breathes, one long out.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> There are several different rhymeths. Mine was like
> 
> In, in, x2out repeat.
> 
> So, two short in breathes, one long out.



I will try that tomorrow when I run.
How far could you run when you were at your peak?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 26, 2006)

You know i actually find 3 sets of 7 harder then 3 sets of 12 on squats. You should try that with 30sec rests. I deload every 2-3 weeks. havent taken a week off in 3-4 months lol( i know im horrible about this my damn signature says it and everything)


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I will try that tomorrow when I run.
> How far could you run when you were at your peak?



The longest I ever ran was 9.75 miles at like an 8 minute pace.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 28, 2006)

Thursday 09/28/2006
*1.6 mile Run - 11:54.56*  

I didn't seem to make much improvement from Tuesday. Would it be better to run 2 days on 1 day off or every other day? I wanted to make 2 miles by the end of the month, but I don't see that happening.



This week's deload as given me time to think about my training. I want to do something different than what I have been doing. I guess I am going to start carb cycling again. My high carb day is going to look messed up because I didn't decide to do this until 30 minutes ago.




Diet (High Carb Day):
9:30am - 8oz Top Sirloin Steak   480cal                 
12:30pm - 8oz Broiled Salmon     467cal
            - Medium Salad            250cal
3:30pm - 8oz Broiled Salmon       467cal
            - Medium Salad            250cal
            - 1cup Oatmeal            150cal
6:30pm - 3 eggs                       210cal
           - 1cup Cottage cheese   180cal
9:30pm - 80oz Top Sirloin Steak  480cal  

Total Daily Calories = 2920cal


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

Are you trying to lean up?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Are you trying to lean up?




Yeah, I am such a flip flopper. I would like to be able to drop to 210 without losing any muscle, so I guess it is back to the grind.


----------



## Double D (Sep 28, 2006)

With a name like KelJu I always thought you would be a light weight.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> With a name like KelJu I always thought you would be a light weight.



Lawl, no I'm a cornfed country boy.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, I am such a flip flopper. I would like to be able to drop to 210 without losing any muscle, so I guess it is back to the grind.



You should talk to Bigdyl about cutting, he knows alot about it. Especially the not losing muscle part.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> You should talk to Bigdyl about cutting, he knows alot about it. Especially the not losing muscle part.



Thanks for the tip, if he has time I will get him to link me to some advanced techniques.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

If he isn't writing poetry or cooking tuna steaks, he should be able to.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2006)

lol


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2006)

I am such a retard. I have changed my mind once again. I have completely restructured my training program and diet. As school stress mounts from midterms, I must keep my focus. I think the reason I blow up at the end of every semester is because I overload myself. My new program will provide for some slack in my program. I will also switch to maintenance caloric intake. I will focus more on cutting next spring. 

I am going to stop running also. BigDyl tipped me off about possible knee problems, and after I researched the matter, I feel that I do not want to take the risk. I will do some sort of low impact cardio at the gym.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

I feel your pain, I have three exams next week. 

If I wasn't getting in the gym I would bust. Three day weekend coming up though!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2006)

KelJu, how's the hand coming along?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2006)

DOMS said:


> KelJu, how's the hand coming along?



The hand specialist told me the same thing trouble did. I have a pinched nerve where I have worn down the padding on the knuckle of my index finger. It hurts, but it isn???t something that is going to lead to injury so I lift with pain. They told me that they can kill the nerve if it gets too bad for me to handle.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm glad it turned out so well for you.  There's no damage for you worry about and it can be fixed if the pain gets to be too bad.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 3, 2006)

KelJu said:


> The hand specialist told me the same thing trouble did. I have a pinched nerve where I have worn down the padding on the knuckle of my index finger. It hurts, but it isn???t something that is going to lead to injury so I lift with pain. They told me that they can kill the nerve if it gets too bad for me to handle.



TROUBLEOWNED!!!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2006)

Tuesday 10/03/2006
Push Day / (8-10) Range
*

Flat Bench Press: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 205 x 10
Set 2: 215 x 10 
Set 3: 220 x 8

Decline Bench Press: (1.5 RI)
Set 1: 185 x 10
Set 2: 185 x 8 
Set 3: 185 x 8

Standing Military Press: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 95 x 8 
Set 3: 95 x 8
Set 4: 95 x 9

Dips: (1m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 12
Set 4: BW x 10

Lever Seated Crunch: (1m RI)
Set 1: 10 x 10
Set 2: 10 x 10
Set 3: 12 x 10
Set 4: 12 x 10
*

Great workout! My numbers aren't all that high yet, but I went through everything with no pain which was a nice change.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2006)

Tuesday 10/03/2006

9:30am - 3 Eggs
           - 1cup Oatmeal                    
12:30pm - 8oz Top Sirloin Steak
            - 1cup Steamed Broccoli               
4:00pm - 8oz Broiled Salmon       
           - 1 cup Steamed Broccoli                                 
7:00pm -  8oz Broiled Salmon       
           - 1 cup Steamed Broccoli  
9:30pm - 2cup Total Raisin Bran 
           -1cup Cottage Cheese


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

No carbs other than some morning oatmeal and veggies all day and then at night you are eating raisin bran?  why are you doing this?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No carbs other than some morning oatmeal and veggies all day and then at night you are eating raisin bran?  why are you doing this?




You rarely post in IM delinquents journals like ours!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No carbs other than some morning oatmeal and veggies all day and then at night you are eating raisin bran?  why are you doing this?



Because I am a jackass, Lawl. I had class this morning and a presentation to give to a professor, so I cooked some stuff up real fast and took it with me. I hate oatmeal after it has been in my backpack for 3 hours so I just sorta winged it today. 
I'll do better, I promise.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey, a pain free workout is progress.  Don't forget that.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You rarely post in IM delinquents journals like ours!


Does that mean you guys don't want me posting in them?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Because I am a jackass, Lawl. I had class this morning and a presentation to give to a professor, so I cooked some stuff up real fast and took it with me. I hate oatmeal after it has been in my backpack for 3 hours so I just sorta winged it today.
> I'll do better, I promise.


Do you pre-cook your oatmeal?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Do you pre-cook your oatmeal?



Sometimes.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2006)

Ewwwwww


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Does that mean you guys don't want me posting in them?



No no no, please do.

Fufu like.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2006)

Thursday 10/05/2006
Pull Day / (8-10) Range
*Deadlifts:  (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 275 x 8
Set 3: 285 x 8
Set 4: 300 x 8   *PR           

Chin-Ups:  (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8 
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 6
Set 4: BW x 5    

Bentover Row: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 10  
Set 2: 105 x 9 
Set 3: 95 x 10  
Set 4: 95 x 8

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 15
Set 2: 275 x 15
Set 3: 285 x 15     *PR
Set 4: 300 x 15     *PR      

Dumbell Hammer Curls: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 40s x 10
Set 2: 40s x 8
Set 3: 35s x 8
Set 4: 35s x 5

Lever Seated Crunch: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 12 x 10
Set 2: 12 x 10
Set 3: 12 x 10
Set 4: 12 x 10

*

Great workout. My deads and shrugs are up. My back and core has never felt so strong. I have no pains, and I just feel good. My Chin-Ups and Pull-Ups are gettign weaker for some reason. I might have to go back to assisted Chins again to get that link between my brain and muscle back.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2006)

Thursday 10/05/2006

9:30am - 3 Eggs
           - 1cup Oatmeal                    
12:30pm - 8oz Top Sirloin Steak
            -1cup Oatmeal
            - 1cup Steamed Broccoli               
4:00pm - 8oz Broiled Salmon       
           - 1 cup Steamed Broccoli                                 
7:00pm -  8oz Broiled Salmon       
           - 1 cup Steamed Broccoli  
9:30pm - 8oz  Top Sirloin Steak




Now that is some damn nice eating. I have learned to cook the best salmon I have ever had. I got the recipt off of the food network from that guy that says "bam!" alot.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 5, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Thursday 10/05/2006
> 
> 9:30am - 3 Eggs
> - 1cup Oatmeal
> ...



haha...emeril, he went to my college and dropped out. fuckin dope

good eats


----------



## KelJu (Oct 6, 2006)

Friday 10/06/06
Leg Day / (8-10) Range


*Squats: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 245 x 10
Set 4: 275 x 8          

Lying Leg Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 120 x 10
Set 2: 120 x 10
Set 3: 130 x 8
Set 4: 130 x 7                 

Calve Raise Superset: (20s RI)
Set 1: Standing Calve Raises 300 x 25
Set 2: Seated Calve Raises   180 x 25
Set 3: Standing Calve Raises 200 x 20
Set 4: Seated Calve Raises   180 x 20
Set 5: Standing Calve Raises 200 x 20
Set 6: Seated Calve Raises   180 x 15   
 
*


I had another great workout. I was bored with my old calf routine, so I did 6 supersets with only about 15s breaks inbetween sets. My calves were on fire, but I liked it. It is good to change things up every now and then.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 6, 2006)

Friday 10/06/2006

8:00am - Tunafish Sandwich on Healthnut Whole Wheat Bread                    
10:30am - Tunafish Sandwich on Healthnut Whole Wheat Bread 
12:30pm - Tunafish Sandwich on Healthnut Whole Wheat Bread            
3:30pm - Tunafish Sandwich on Healthnut Whole Wheat Bread
7:00pm - 8oz  Top Sirloin Steak      
           - 2 cup Steamed Broccoli  
9:30pm - 2 cup Cottage cheese




I knew I would be at customer's houses all day today so I made a family sized bowl of tuna last night from 8 cans of tuna, 1 apple, 8 eggs, mayo, and some pickle relish.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice w/o, tuna to the rescue!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 9, 2006)

Monday 10/09/2006
Push Day / (8-10) Range
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 205 x 10
Set 2: 215 x 10 
Set 3: 225 x 8

Standing Military Press: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 9
Set 2: 115 x 8
Set 3: 115 x 8

Dips: (1.5m RI) 
Set 1: BW+45 x 10
Set 2: BW+50 x 10
Set 3: BW+55 x 8

Cable Standing Triceps Extension: (1m RI) 
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 140 x 10
Set 3: 150 x 8
Set 4: 150 x 8

Lever Seated Crunch: (1m RI)
Set 1: 10 x 10
Set 2: 10 x 10
Set 3: 10 x 8
Set 4: 10 x 8
*


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2006)

Bench numbers getting back up there?


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Shrugs from a couple of workouts ago were pretty damn good.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Bench numbers getting back up there?



Yeah, they are slowly climbing back. I am going slow as to not piss my shoulder off. I feel like I am always walking on eggshells in that respect, but I seem to be holding together so tis all good.



Double D said:


> Shrugs from a couple of workouts ago were pretty damn good.



Hell yeah. I have learned the proper way to work my traps, and they have been growing like crazy. My traps are visibly twice as large as they use to be. I have never had huge traps, so I am liking it.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah I used to have that problem to. Started doing deads religiouly and they were all of a sudden there!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2006)

Tuesday 10/10/2006
Pull Day / (8-10) Range
*Deadlifts:  (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 275 x 10
Set 3: 295 x 8            *PR for 3rd set
Set 4: 305 x 5            *PR for 4th set     

Pull-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 7 
Set 2: BW x 6     
Set 3: BW-50 x 10
Set 4: BW-50 x 10  
Set 5: BW-50 x 8

Bentover Row: (2m RI)
Set 1: 115 x 10     
Set 2: 115 x 8 
Set 3: 115 x 8  
Set 4: 115 x 8      *PR for 4th set

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 15
Set 2: 275 x 15
Set 3: 295 x 15     *PR for 3rd set
Set 4: 315 x 10     *PR for 4th set    

Dumbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40s x 10
Set 2: 40s x 9
Set 3: 40s x 10
Set 4: 40s x 8        *PR for 4th set
*

That was damn near a flawless workout had it not been for those pull-ups. Can someone please explain to me how I can be getting stronger on every movement, yet my pull-ups and chin-ups are getting weaker? I know I am eating enough, and I know I am sleeping enough. 

Could it be that I am making such great gains everywhere else that my body doesn't have enough building blocks to grow lats with? It makes sense when you think about it. Lats have always been the hardest thing for me to grow, so my body would use the nutrients I eat to strengthen my lower back, and traps before it goes to my lats.  

Bah, who cares. I am making fantastic gains in other areas that matter more, so I am goign to focus on what is improving and not on what isn't. I really am happy with my deadlift numbers. It won't be long before I can atempt some high weight deadlifts. I sure would like to pull 400 soon.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

I've had trouble with my chin ups. Have you tried doing them weighted? I read in some article how you should treat it like your bench press. Lighter days in the 8-10 rep range and then do heavy 3x3 weighted, and such.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> I've had trouble with my chin ups. Have you tried doing them weighted? I read in some article how you should treat it like your bench press. Lighter days in the 8-10 rep range and then do heavy 3x3 weighted, and such.



I could try that. It is hard to imagine doing weighted chins now that I can't do more than 7@BW. 
Maybe I should try doing the chins before I do deadlifts.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmm you could try that, I don't really seem the harm in that unless it fatigues your grip too much.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2006)

Another thing to consider kelju is that it is easier to add 5-10 pounds and do the same reps that you have done versus doing just 1 extra rep on chins. Nice deadlifting there.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2006)

I feel like a champion today. I can't wait to go workout. I just know I am going to break some personal records today. I would like to hit 275 10 times on my 4th set of squats. I think I can do it.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

Good luck to you! Remember, it's just pain tolerance on that last set.

I'm also doing high rep squats today, 3 sets of 10 actually lawl.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2006)

Thursday 10/12/06
Leg Day / (8-10) Range


*Squats: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 245 x 10
Set 4: 280 x 10   *PR   

Lying Leg Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 110 x 10
Set 3: 130 x 10   *PR
Set 4: 140 x 7    *PR             

Standing Calve Raises: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 300 x 20
Set 2: 310 x 20
Set 3: 320 x 20
Set 4: 330 x 20   *PR

Seated Calve Raises: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 35
Set 2: 190 x 30
Set 3: 200 x 30
Set 4: 210 x 30

Weighted Ab Crunches: (30s RI)
Set 1: 20 x 10
Set 2: 10 x 10
Set 3: BW x 10
Set 4: BW x 10
*


Great workout! I stepped up the weight and reps on squats. I was very pleased. Everything else went well, also. I still haven't a clue what I am doing on Abs. I am still trying to figure that out. I have never worked abs before, so the whole thing feels a little weird.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

Holy shit! Nice squats! I don't bother with direct ab work, that is just myself. I can see the value in core work, but I hate crunches and all that sort of thing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 13, 2006)

good stuff on the squats


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2006)

Friday 10/13/2006
Push Day / (3-5) Range
*

Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 225 x 5 
Set 3: 275 x 4
Set 4: 280 x 4

Standing Military Press: (3m RI)  
Set 1: 150 x 5
Set 2: 150 x 4
Set 3: 150 x 4
Set 4: 150 x 3

Weighted Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW+70 x 6
Set 2: BW+80 x 5
Set 3: BW+90 x 4
Set 4: BW+100 x 3

Cable Bent-over Triceps Extension: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 60 x 6
Set 2: 80 x 6
Set 3: 90 x 5
Set 4: 100 x 5

Dumbell Farmers Walks: (2m RI)
Set 1: 85 x 30s
Set 2: 85 x 30s
Set 3: 85 x 30s
Set 4: 85 x 30s
*


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> Holy shit! Nice squats! I don't bother with direct ab work, that is just myself. I can see the value in core work, but I hate crunches and all that sort of thing.






Brutus_G said:


> good stuff on the squats




Thanks a lot, dudes. I am turning back into a fatass, but the strength gains have been worth the new fat I am sporting. I think a little weight looks good on me. Hell, I look anorexic at 190.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 14, 2006)

Damn man, I feel cheated. I didn't go out or nothing last night and I still got no sleep. I tossed and turned until my alarm for work went off this morning. 
If I had known that I wouldn't sleep I would have atleast done something interesting during the night. 
I am out of meds, I need to get my Ambien refilled.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Damn man, I feel cheated. I didn't go out or nothing last night and I still got no sleep. I tossed and turned until my alarm for work went off this morning.
> If I had known that I wouldn't sleep I would have atleast done something interesting during the night.
> I am out of meds, I need to get my Ambien refilled.



That sucks.  

I hate when that shit happens. Did you have alot on your mind?


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Thanks a lot, dudes. I am turning back into a fatass, but the strength gains have been worth the new fat I am sporting. I think a little weight looks good on me. Hell, I look anorexic at 190.



I'm also putting on some fat, but I don't care that much at all. The strength gains and recovery from eating alot are worth it too me.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 16, 2006)

Monday 10/16/2006
Pull Day / (3-6) Range
*Deadlifts:  (3m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 6
Set 2: 275 x 6
Set 3: 315 x 6            *PR for reps
Set 4: 335 x 3            *PR for weight and reps    

Weighted Pull-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 6 
Set 2: BW+10 x 6    
Set 3: BW+10 x 6
Set 4: BW+10 x 5

Weighted Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 6 
Set 2: BW+10 x 6    
Set 3: BW+25 x 5 

Bentover Row: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8     
Set 2: 140 x 6 
Set 3: 145 x 6     *PR for weight and reps
Set 4: 150 x 6     *PR for weight and reps

Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15     *PR for reps
Set 2: 365 x 15     *PR for weight and reps
Set 3: 385 x 15     *PR for weight and reps
Set 4: 405 x 10     *PR for weight and reps   

Dumbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 6
Set 2: 45 x 6
Set 3: 50 x 5    *PR for reps

Static Dumbell Holds: (1m RI)
Set 1: 110 x 21.75s
Set 2: 110 x 18.19s
Set 3: 110 x 19.43s
Set 4: 75 x 30.72s
Set 5: 75 x 38.50s

*

Yes... another great workout. I figured I could have gotten 4 reps on the 4th set of deadlifts, but I was wrong. Lawl, I failed on first attempt to get the damn thing off of the floor, but on my second attempt I was able to pull 3 reps once I got it moving.
My traps seem to be growing at an unbelievable rate. I can't wait for the next pull workout, because I am going to go lower weight super high reps, somewhere in the 50-75 range. I can't wait.
My pull-ups and chin-ups felt better today. I couldn't feel my lats being recruited again. I couldn't feel shit last week, so that is good.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2006)

Congratulations on a great workout.  405 on the shrugs? Friggin' beast!

How's the hand doing?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Congratulations on a great workout.  405 on the shrugs? Friggin' beast!
> 
> How's the hand doing?



It only hurts on push day. Pulling doesn't bother it, and I wear lifting gloves religiously now. I haven???t had to do much moving at work lately which is what really kills my hand. 

I am doing static holds to try and strengthen my hand a little so it doesn???t get any worse.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

Lawl, you may have me on bench, but at least I pwn you on deads.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl, you may have me on bench, but at least I pwn you on deads.



Haha, yeah you and everybody else on this site. I'm making improvement which is all I care about right now.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

Tuesday 10/17/06
Leg Day / (3-6) Range


*Squats: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 6
Set 2: 275 x 6
Set 3: 300 x 6   *PR for reps
Set 4: 315 x 7   *PR for weight and reps           

Lying Leg Curls: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 140 x 6
Set 2: 150 x 6
Set 3: 170 x 6    *PR for reps
Set 4: 180 x 4    *PR for weight and reps             

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 35
Set 2: 240 x 30
Set 3: 250 x 25
Set 4: 260 x 20   *PR for weight and reps

Standing Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 300 x 20
Set 2: 320 x 20
Set 3: 340 x 20   *PR for weight and reps
Set 4: 360 x 20   *PR for weight and reps

Weighted Decline Sit-Ups: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW+35 x 8
Set 2: BW+35 x 6
Set 3: BW+10 x 6
Set 4: BW+10 x 5
*


Woot Woot! Weighted sit-ups ftw. I love them. I was just fucking around looking for somethign to add for abs and I decided to give the ma shot. I held a 35lb plate to my chest and started doing the mon a 45 degree deline bench. My abs felt like a rock walking out of the gym. It feels like I am armor plated, lawl. I will be doing them twice a week from now on.
Squats were great, also. I am shattering records, so all is good in the weight room.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2006)

Noice squats! You're close to hitting 315x10


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> Noice squats! You're close to hitting 315x10



Yeah, I am pretty psyched about that. I hope to start knocking out 315 for 3 sets of 10 in the next month or so. There is something about the look of those 45lb plates that I can't describe. 

Hehe, a 45lb plate is sooo much better than a 35lb plate and a 10lb plate.


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2006)

lawl, I know what you mean.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking strong on those squats man.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 19, 2006)

Thursday 10/19/2006
Push Day / (8-12) Range
*

Flat Bench Press: (1m RI)
Set 1: 185 x 10
Set 2: 205 x 10 
Set 3: 225 x 8
Set 4: 230 x 6   

Decline Smith Machine Press: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10 
Set 3: 185 x 8

Standing Military Press: (1m RI)  
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 115 x 8
Set 3: 85 x 10
Set 4: 65 x 8

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: (1m RI)  
Set 1: 45 x 8
Set 2: 35 x 8
Set 3: 35 x 8
Set 4: 30 x 8

Weighted Dips: (1m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW+35 x 10
Set 3: BW+35 x 8
Set 4: BW x 10

Decline Weighted Ab Sit-Ups: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW+25 x 12
Set 2: BW+25 x 12
Set 3: BW+25 x 8
Set 4: BW x 10
Set 5: BW x 8
*


Upper body has always been my strong point until now. My pressing strength hasn't come back from when my shoulder screwed up about 6 months ago. I am making progress, so I guess I should just be patient and stop whining.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 20, 2006)

Friday 10/20/2006
Pull Day / (10-10) Range
*Deadlifts:  (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 275 x 10
Set 3: 300 x 8            
Set 4: 315 x 8            *PR for reps    

Pull-Ups:  (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 7 
Set 2: BW x 7    
Set 3: BW x 6

Chin-Ups:  (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 6 
Set 2: BW x 5    
Set 3: BW x 5 

Bentover Row: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 120 x 10   
Set 2: 135 x 10 
Set 3: 140 x 8     

Barbell Shrugs: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15     
Set 2: 315 x 20     
Set 3: 335 x 15     
Set 4: 225 x 25 
Set 5: 225 x 20       

*

Bah...I'm falling apart.   My ankle hurts, my right knee hurts, my left elbow hurts, and my fucking hand still hurts. I am still throwing up record numbers, but at what cost? I can't continue at this rate. I must accept the fact that my body can't handle this much abuse. I remember about 8 months ago was when my shoulder started fucking up from me pressing too much weight too fast. 8 months later, and I still haven't got back to where I was on my pressing movements. I'm not bitching and whining, but rather I am thinking of taking a pre-emptive strike. I think I will finish my program by working legs Monday, and then I will take two weeks off to give my joints a chance to heal. After that, I think I might get away from the power lifting style, and move more toward an overall fitness training program. Bah..."fitness", that sounds so ghey. Oh well, I will soon have two weeks to think about it.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

STOP WHINNING!













J/k, just relax and let progress come as it will.  Hint:  get more sleep.  Sleep is the holy grail of gains.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah man if you feel like shit and are beat up take some time off maybe 2-4 weeks? You can't make progress if you have a bum shoulder. Do some light 12-14 reps they help my shoulder and or joint problems.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2006)

Some days I my knees and ankles bother me. Usually when I don't get enough sleep, not sure why. Then they won't hurt for like a couple months. A week or two off could certainly help. I'm coming off my 7 days off tommarow.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Yeah man if you feel like shit and are beat up take some time off maybe 2-4 weeks? You can't make progress if you have a bum shoulder. Do some light 12-14 reps they help my shoulder and or joint problems.



I'm going to second Brutus' post.  Take a week or two off.  You'll come back healthier and probably stronger.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> Some days I my knees and ankles bother me. Usually when I don't get enough sleep, not sure why. Then they won't hurt for like a couple months. A week or two off could certainly help. I'm coming off my 7 days off tommarow.


When you're tired, you're more likely to use bad form. Which can be pretty brutal on the joints with the weights that you use.  One day, when I grow up and use that much weight, the same thing can happen to me.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> When you're tired, you're more likely to use bad form. Which can be pretty brutal on the joints with the weights that you use.  One day, when I grow up and use that much weight, the same thing can happen to me.



Well the scenario isn't like that really. It is like this.

Lift weights fully rested, go to sleep for 6 hours that night. Wake up and my joints are stiff and bother me. 

Hasn't happened in a while though. Especially since I stopped playing tennis.

lawl, when you grow up!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well the scenario isn't like that really. It is like this.
> 
> Lift weights fully rested, go to sleep for 6 hours that night. Wake up and my joints are stiff and bother me.
> 
> ...



Nearly everything I've read, in print and on the Internet, says that if you're doing heavy legs days that it's not a good idea to do high impact cardio (like tennis or running).  But, like most everything, this is not a universal rule.  Some people can do it, and some people can't.  

You are taking MSM and Glucosamine, right?


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Nearly everything I've read, in print and on the Internet, says that if you're doing heavy legs days that it's not a good idea to do high impact cardio (like tennis or running).  But, like most everything, this is not a universal rule.  Some people can do it, and some people can't.
> 
> You are taking MSM and Glucosamine, right?



Yes that sounds very right. Sure is true for me. I try to save my joints as much as possible outside of the gym now. 

I don't take any "direct" joint supplements. I suppose it couldn't hurt but Trouble said to avoid glucosamine w/ sulfate in it. I couldn't find that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2006)

Do you remember why he said not to get sulfate?


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Bench looks pretty strong. Whats your 1rm?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> Bench looks pretty strong. Whats your 1rm?



I haven't the slightest clue. I am scared to test my shoulder. I have made about a 90% recovery, and I don???t think it is wise to go for 1RMs right now.




I want to workout.  

Deloading sucks donkey balls.


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2006)

When are you off the deload?


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Well whenever you can get to 100% and you are comfortable with trying your 1rm post it up I'd like to know. Good luck with the shoulder, I know how it goes for sure!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> When are you off the deload?



I am taking two weeks off this time so I still got about 8 days to go.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 30, 2006)

Monday 10/30/06
Leg Day / (8-10) Range


*Squats: (1m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 295 x 10   *PR for reps
Set 4: 315 x 6            

Lying Leg Curls: (1m RI)
Set 1: 140 x 10
Set 2: 150 x 8
Set 3: 140 x 8    

Seated/Standing Calf Workout Circuit: (20s RI between machines)         
Set 1: Standing: 300 x 30
Set 2: Seated:   180 x 30
Set 3: Standing: 250 x 25
Set 4: Seated:   180 x 30
Set 5: Standing: 250 x 20
Set 6: Seated:   180 x 30
Set 7: Standing: 200 x 25
Set 8: Seated:   135 x 30 + 10s static squeeze
*

I was came back a little sooner than I had planned, but I was getting restless in my apartment. I lifted with no pain, so I am very satisfied. I was hoping to put up 315 8 times, but I guess I was too sapped from the previous set of 295 x 10. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## fufu (Oct 30, 2006)

Damn nice squats regardless! 295x10 is awesome.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> Damn nice squats regardless! 295x10 is awesome.



Thanks dude. Yeah I was pretty happy about it myself.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 31, 2006)

Tuesday 10/31/2006
Push Day / (8-12) Range
*

Flat Bench Press: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 205 x 10 
Set 3: 215 x 10
Set 4: 225 x 9    

Standing Military Press: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 105 x 8
Set 3: 115 x 8

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 25 x 10
Set 2: 35 x 10
Set 3: 45 x 10  

Weighted Dips: (1.5m RI) 
Set 1: BW+35 x 10
Set 2: BW+35 x 10
Set 3: BW+45 x 8
Set 4: BW+50 x 8

Cybex Triceps Extensions: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 8
Set 2: 100 x 8
Set 3: 100 x 8
*

I threw up some nice numbers and I had no pain. I am very happy with today's workout. Deloading is going to be a mandatory thing from now on. I never knew how important it was until stuff started hurting all of the time. 
We got a new machine in that I like. I usually don???t do machines, but this one is pretty cool. It doesn't hurt my elbows like the rope cable pull-downs, so I will be doing it from now on.


----------



## FuFusClient (Oct 31, 2006)

Good stuff. Deloads are a nessecity for the way we train. It really helps out recovery and strength alot. Not to mention to recoop of the joints. Looks like benching is climbing back up.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

rofl, I posted that while I was on Ryan's computer. I was like "wtf? that looks like something I would say."


----------



## KelJu (Nov 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> rofl, I posted that while I was on Ryan's computer. I was like "wtf? that looks like something I would say."



I was 99% sure that was you.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thursday 11/02/2006
Pull Day / (8-10) Range
*Deadlifts:  (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 275 x 10
Set 3: 295 x 10            
Set 4: 315 x 6               

Pull-Ups:  (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 6   
Set 2: BW-50 x 15     
Set 3: BW-50 x 15
Set 4: BW-50 x 12     
Set 5: BW x 6
Set 5: BW x 5

Chin-Ups:  (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 6  
Set 2: BW x 5    

Cable Pull-Downs supinated CG: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 150 x 15     
Set 2: 180 x 10     
Set 3: 180 x 10     

Barbell Shrugs: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 30     
Set 2: 275 x 25     
Set 3: 315 x 15     
Set 4: 345 x 12 

Barbell Curls: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 8     
Set 2: 65 x 10     
Set 3: 75 x 10
Set 4: 85 x 8

T-Bar Rows: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8     
Set 2: 135 x 6     
Set 3: 135 x 6


*

I am not happy with todays workout!


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

Eh, you can't win them all. Deadlifts look good though. Pull-downs are good too. It definitely isn't a weak workout, just one of those off days. I'm also having some troubles with my pull-ups. Or should I say chin-ups. I rarely use the over hand grip.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> Eh, you can't win them all. Deadlifts look good though. Pull-downs are good too. It definitely isn't a weak workout, just one of those off days. I'm also having some troubles with my pull-ups. Or should I say chin-ups. I rarely use the over hand grip.




Yeah thinks dude. I need to remember to keep a positive attitude.



Friday 11/03/06
Leg Day /  Super High Rep Range

*Squats: (5m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 25
Set 3: 225 x 20               

Lying Leg Curls: (5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 22
Set 2: 100 x 18

Standing Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 200 x 50
Set 2: 200 x 45
Set 3: 200 x 45     

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 50
Set 2: 180 x 50
Set 3: 180 x 45  * 

Woohoo! Super high reps kicked my ass, but I liked it. My legs have never felt so full in my life. My lifting shorts felt like they were going to rip during the whole workout. I could have been perfectly happy doing 25 reps on the 225lb squat challenge. But noooo, Fufu just had to get it stuck in my head that I should shoot for 30. 

Lawl!  

I was happy to get 25 with good form. I probably could have gotten 30 had my cardiovascular system not fell out of my ass on the 20th rep. I had to really push to get 25. I was sucking wind for sure. Maybe I need to do some low impact cardio to get my overall fitness level high enough to grab that number "30" before Christmas.


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Hell 20-30 squats of bodyweight can be tough for some. Good work on those squats.


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2006)

lawl, that is awesome. doing 25 reps THEN another 20 after 5 minutes is awesome. I wasn't ballsy enough to try another set.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, that is awesome. doing 25 reps THEN another 20 after 5 minutes is awesome. I wasn't ballsy enough to try another set.



Trust me, I didn't want to. I kept looking at the bar and saying to myself that I had to do at least 2 sets for the workout to be any good. I wanted to puke so bad on set 2.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 6, 2006)

Monday 11/06/2006
Push Day / (8-12) Range
*

Flat Bench Press: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 205 x 10 
Set 3: 215 x 10
Set 4: 225 x 10     

Smith Machine Declines: (1.5m RI) 
Set 1: 205 x 10
Set 2: 215 x 10 
Set 3: 225 x 9

Standing Military Press: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 115 x 8
Set 3: 127 x 8

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 45 x 8
Set 2: 60 x 5
Set 3: 45 x 6  

Dips: (1.5m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 16
Set 3: BW x 12

Cybex Triceps Extensions: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 8
Set 3: 100 x 6
*

I'm happy with that.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 6, 2006)

> Squats: (5m RI)
> Set 1: 135 x 5
> Set 2: 225 x 25
> Set 3: 225 x 20


Impressive


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice workouts Kelju


----------



## fufu (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice benching!


----------



## KelJu (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks dudes and dudettes.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 7, 2006)

Tuesday 11/07/2006
Pull Day / (8-10) Range
*Deadlifts:  (2m RI)
Set 1: 245 x 10
Set 2: 265 x 10
Set 3: 285 x 10            
Set 4: 305 x 7   

Weighted Chin-Ups:  (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 7
Set 2: BW+10 x 7
Set 1: BW+10 x 7
Set 2: BW x 7    

Iso-Laterial Hi Rows: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 8     
Set 2: 250 x 6     
Set 3: 200 x 10     
Set 4: 220 x 8

T-Bar Rows: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 7     
Set 2: 135 x 6     
Set 3: 135 x 6
Set 4: 135 x 6

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 30     
Set 2: 315 x 15     
Set 3: 405 x 12     
Set 4: 425 x 10   *PR for weight and reps 

Barbell Curls: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 8     
Set 2: 95 x 8     
Set 3: 95 x 7
*

I am happy with that. I don't seem to be making progress on deadlifts, but my Chin-Ups, Shrugs, and Barbell Curls are making a steady improvement. Pull day is taking too long. I usually workout for an hour and a half to two hours which is way too long. I need to cut some stuff, but it just seems like everything I am doing is needed, and I am holding up to the stress. 
I don't know.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice looking pullups kelju


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2006)

Workout looks mighty. Holy crap, nice shrugs. Deadlifts are looking good too, just consider how your strength on that was a few months ago.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 9, 2006)

I am going to quit IM and lifting until finals are over. I'll talk to you guys in about a three weeks.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Good luck!!! 

I appreciate your dedication to school because I could not do that.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I am going to quit IM and lifting until finals are over. I'll talk to you guys in about a three weeks.



Craziness, I think I'd lose my sanity...... I study hard when I need to, but quitting lifting and other things I enjoy needlessly doesn't make sense to me. What classes are the finals in? Good luck at any rate... You might not respond for 3 weeks


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

Good luck with finals.


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2006)

bump! How is school going?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 26, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I am going to quit IM and lifting until finals are over. I'll talk to you guys in about a three weeks.



  noooooooo

I don't think i could. I have trouble staying away for a week.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 26, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I am going to quit IM and lifting until finals are over. I'll talk to you guys in about a three weeks.



  noooooooo

I don't think i could do that. I have trouble staying away for a week.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2006)

That was 2 1/2 weeks ago, so Kelju should be back in business soon.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> That was 2 1/2 weeks ago, so Kelju should be back in business soon.



Hey guys. Thanks for asking about me. I have knocked out an assload of work, but I still have 1 more week's worth of really tough work. 

How are you guys handling school right now? Hope everyone is doing well. Lift hard and do a set for me.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Hey guys. Thanks for asking about me. I have knocked out an assload of work, but I still have 1 more week's worth of really tough work.
> 
> How are you guys handling school right now? Hope everyone is doing well. Lift hard and do a set for me.



Schools been alright. Semester is coming to an end in a couple weeks, got a few research papers to do and study for finals.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck you two.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 30, 2006)

Thursday 11/30/06
Push Day / (8-12) Range
*

Smith Machine Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 205 x 10 
Set 3: 255 x 5
Set 4: 275 x 4      

Smith Machine Declines: (2m RI)
Set 1: 205 x 10
Set 2: 255 x 6 
Set 3: 275 x 5

Standing Military Press: (2.0m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 8
Set 3: 155 x 7

Iso-Laterial - Shoulder Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 90 x 15
Set 2: 140 x 8
Set 3: 150 x 6  

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW+45 x 8
Set 3: BW+55 x 8

Cybex Triceps Extensions: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 75 x 15
Set 2: 90 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 9
*



Hell yeah. I barely lost anything at all while I took off. I just couldn;t stay away any longer. I turned in 2 big projects yesterday, so I feel that I have done enough work to where I don't have to stess out so much. I have one last project that I am sure I can finish if I put 20 more hours of honest work into it. I worked 14 hours straight on it tuesday and got a huge amount completed. 

I feel so much better after getting a good workout.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I have one last project that I am sure I can finish if I put 20 more hours of honest work into it. I worked 14 hours straight on it tuesday and got a huge amount completed.
> 
> I feel so much better after getting a good workout



What kind of project is this?


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2006)

Wowy, nice workout and school work completion! I've been writing a research paper over the week and I just started one that is due tommarow that I have had assigned for 2 months or so. lawl, it is coming along very well but I really should have started the research earlier. I think I can finish this baby in a couple hours.


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2006)

The one thing I like about research papers is you don't actually have to know anything to write the paper. You just have to be able to comprehend and explain the pertinant sources and of course deal with the monotonous citing, but other than that it isn't so bad.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> What kind of project is this?



It is going to be an online course registration and advising system for the University. I built everything from the ground up. I am writing the SQL code to run the database system, and I wrote the vb.net and asp.net code to run the Internet browser. I have been building it all semester. 

People get paid $70,000 a year to do what I am having to do now. If I figure this out, I have a dead lock on a job as soon as I graduate. Only 1 person in the class has theirs working, and he is a database programmer for like 8 years who went back to school just to get the degree. 

I am very proud of what I have completed so far, but I still have a minimum of 20 hours of coding and testing before it is fully functional. I would be done by now, but it took me months before I really understood the asp.net architecture. I have gotten more done in the last 3 weeks than I did all semester. 

It is funny now that I think about it. I wasn???t supposed to take this class. South only offered 3 classes that needed, so my advisor suggested that I take this class to strength my credentials for job hunting soon. He got me an override for the pre-recs, but one of the pre-recs was asp.net development. I had to learn asp.net on my own while keeping up in this class material. It was fucking nuts, and I didn't think I would be able to do it at first, but I surprised myself.


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (Nov 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> Wowy, nice workout and school work completion! I've been writing a research paper over the week and I just started one that is due tommarow that I have had assigned for 2 months or so. lawl, it is coming along very well but I really should have started the research earlier. I think I can finish this baby in a couple hours.



Good stuff man. What is your paper on?


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Good stuff man. What is your paper on?



testosterone ban and where it is right or not to do so in pro sports. So much citing, agh.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey man I got a flat and no jack ... can you come lift the back of my jeep so I can swap it out?  Kelju you farkin animal you look outstanding here.  Keep the forward momentium.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 1, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hey man I got a flat and no jack ... can you come lift the back of my jeep so I can swap it out?  Kelju you farkin animal you look outstanding here.  Keep the forward momentium.



Thanks a lot dude. I don't see going anywhere put up. 



Friday, 12/01/2006
Pull Day / (8-10) Range
*Deadlifts:  (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 245 x 10
Set 3: 285 x 10            
Set 4: 305 x 6               

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 7
Set 3: BW x 7

T-Bar Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 6     
Set 2: 135 x 5     
Set 3: 135 x 5

Iso-Laterial Hi Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 10     
Set 2: 200 x 8     
Set 3: 220 x 8     

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15     
Set 2: 315 x 15     
Set 3: 315 x 15  
*




I felt like I could have done more, but I had a belly full of tuna and coffee. I felt like I had a civil war happening in my stomach after the 3rd set of deadlifts. No biggy, I am sure I will do much better next time.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Tuna and Coffee what a terrible combo, nice workout.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

Shit almost coming to an end? I am done with my semester the 20th. Finally got both those research papers completed. Now just a lab to write, final paper in English, then finals! Wooooooooooooo


----------



## KelJu (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> Shit almost coming to an end? I am done with my semester the 20th. Finally got both those research papers completed. Now just a lab to write, final paper in English, then finals! Wooooooooooooo



Good luck dude.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2006)

Friday, 12/15/2006
Pull Day 
*Deadlifts:  (3m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 6
Set 2: 315 x 6
Set 3: 335 x 4            
Set 4: 375 x 1               

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 7
Set 2: BW x 6
Set 3: BW x 6
Set 4: BW x 7

T-Bar Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 6     
Set 2: 135 x 5     
Set 3: 100 x 8

Iso-Laterial Hi Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 10     
Set 2: 200 x 10     
Set 3: 220 x 8     

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 275 x 15     
Set 2: 275 x 15     
Set 3: 275 x 20

Barbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 8     
Set 2: 95 x 8     
Set 3: 95 x 7 
*


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2006)

KelJu, if you don't mind me asking, with those numbers, why don't you have any pics in your gallery?


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome back to training, woooooo.

Deadlifts look like they took quite a jump, gj on those.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> KelJu, if you don't mind me asking, with those numbers, why don't you have any pics in your gallery?



He used to .


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> KelJu, if you don't mind me asking, with those numbers, why don't you have any pics in your gallery?



Well, to be honest I think I have been hung-up on my appearance too much lately. I have succeeded and surpassed every goal at had set for myself physically. 

Now I want to grow and develop emotionally, socially, and professionally.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> welcome back to training, woooooo.
> 
> Deadlifts look like they took quite a jump, gj on those.



No kidd'en right? I saw slow progress while I trained, but when I took a month off I came back stronger than before. 

I was extremely happy with that. The third set came off of the floor so easy, so I decided to throw on 60 more pounds just for shits a giggles, and I got it.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2006)

KelJu said:


> No kidd'en right? I saw slow progress while I trained, but when I took a month off I came back stronger than before.
> 
> I was extremely happy with that. The third set came off of the floor so easy, so I decided to throw on 60 more pounds just for *shits a giggles*, and I got it.



Mustve been a funny mess.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2006)

I like the numbers.  I miss those deadlifts numbers   but are you holding back on the chinups or are they really that hard to pull right now?


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I like the numbers.  I miss those deadlifts numbers   but are you holding back on the chinups or are they really that hard to pull right now?



To be honest, they are just that hard for me right now. Most of my pulling movements are grossly weak compared to my pushing movements.

The way I see it, my pushing movements are just so strong that they make my pulling movements look bad even though they are average.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2006)

Well a dead can be considered a pull (and a push) and you got good numbers there.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

You know if those pulling movements would increase those pushing would greatly as well.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

Pound for pound, *usually* one can pull more than he can push.  Depends on the exercise though and total workouts.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 18, 2006)

Monday 12/19/06
Leg Day /  Super High Rep Range

*Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 225 x 6
Set 3: 315 x 6
Set 4: 325 x 5               

Lying Leg Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 120 x 10
Set 2: 120 x 8
Set 3: 120 x 10

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 40
Set 2: 205 x 40
Set 3: 225 x 30
Set 4: 225 x 30

Standing Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 200 x 30
Set 2: 200 x 20

Farmers Walks:
*I forgot to time the walks.*  
*


----------



## DOMS (Dec 19, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Monday 12/19/06
> Leg Day /  Super High Rep Range
> 
> *Squats: (2m RI)
> ...



I'm going to copy-and-paste your workout into my journal and claim it as my own.


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2006)

workout plagarism!


----------



## Sexybeast777 (Dec 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to copy-and-paste your workout into my journal and claim it as my own.



Why? Because you are not strong?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to copy-and-paste your workout into my journal and claim it as my own.



Damn you stole my idea.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to copy-and-paste your workout into my journal and claim it as my own.



Hah, thanks. 


I was going to workout today, but I fractured a tooth today easting Kashi Cereal. There was a rock or something in it that I bit down on. I just got back from the dentist 2 hours ago.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 19, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Hah, thanks.
> 
> 
> I was going to workout today, but I fractured a tooth today easting Kashi Cereal. There was a rock or something in it that I bit down on. I just got back from the dentist 2 hours ago.



Sue them (Kashi)!!!


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Hah, thanks.
> 
> 
> I was going to workout today, but I fractured a tooth today easting Kashi Cereal. There was a rock or something in it that I bit down on. I just got back from the dentist 2 hours ago.



It's so organic, it's just a scoop from the ground!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Hah, thanks.
> 
> 
> I was going to workout today, but I fractured a tooth today easting Kashi Cereal. There was a rock or something in it that I bit down on. I just got back from the dentist 2 hours ago.


they take that all natural shit a bit extreme, don't they???


----------



## DOMS (Dec 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> they take that all natural shit a bit extreme, don't they???



The original Sun chips were credited with chipping teeth.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 20, 2006)

Wednesday 12/20/06
Push Day / (4-8) Range
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 225 x 8 
Set 3: 275 x 6
Set 4: 285 x 4      

Smith Machine Inclines: (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 8
Set 2: 230 x 6 
Set 3: 245 x 6

Standing Military Press: (2.0m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 8
Set 2: 120 x 8
Set 3: 135 x 8
Set 4: 155 x 3

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12
Set 3: BW x 10   

Cybex Triceps Extensions: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 8
Set 2: 100 x 8
Set 3: 100 x 8
*


Godlike workout. Thats all I got to say about it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2006)

Benching looking gooooood.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 20, 2006)

Indeed is does.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 26, 2006)

Tuesday, 12/26/2006
Pull Day 
*Deadlifts:  (3m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 6
Set 2: 315 x 4
Set 3: 365 x 1            
Set 4: 375 * failed               

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 9
Set 2: BW x 9
Set 3: BW x 7
Set 4: BW x 7

Iso-Laterial Hi Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 5     
Set 2: 230 x 5     
Set 3: 250 x 4   *PR
Set 4: 265 x 4   *PR     

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 20     
Set 2: 315 x 20     
Set 3: 405 x 10
Set 4: 425 x 10

Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 40 x 8
Set 2: 45 x 6
Set 3: 50 x 5  
*



Great workout. I was slightly disappointed about missing 375, but other stuff came around, so I am not going to worry about it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Wowy nice shrugs!


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 26, 2006)

Gulp. Cough... wow- 425 # shrugs for ten reps, your traps must be HUGE!
Nice workout KelJu.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 31, 2006)

Sunday 12/31/06
Leg Day 

*Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 225 x 6
Set 3: 315 x 6
Set 4: 335 x 5               

Lying Leg Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 150 x 5
Set 2: 160 x 5
Set 3: 170 x 4

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 30
Set 2: 225 x 30
Set 3: 270 x 25
Set 4: 135 x 65

*


Flawless workout in my opinion.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Solid and strong.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2006)

That's BS.  My gym was closed today, yet everyone elses was open.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

lawl, even my shitty YMCA gym was open.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, even my shitty YMCA gym was open.



Wtf, i goto the Y also.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

lawl, I thought so too.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 2, 2007)

Tuesday 01/02/07
Push Day / (4-8) Range
*

Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5 
Set 3: 250 x 5
Set 4: 275 x 4      

Standing Military Press: (3m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 6
Set 2: 135 x 5
Set 3: 155 x 4
Set 4: 160 x 4

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW+25 x 10
Set 3: BW+25 x 10   

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press:
Set 1: 90 x 6
Set 2: 130 x 6
Set 3: 180 x 4

Cybex Triceps Extensions:
Set 1: 50 x 5
Set 2: 100 x 5
Set 3: 125 x 3
Set 4: 137.5 x 3
*

Woot!


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

Woohoo! How is your break treating you? That is if you are on break...if you are not my apologies.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 4, 2007)

Thursday, 01/04/2007
Pull Day 
*Deadlifts:  (3m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 6
Set 2: 315 x 4
Set 3: 365 x 2  *PR for reps          
Set 4: 375 x 1  *PR for weight   

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 7
Set 3: BW x 5
Set 4: BW x 5    

Iso-Laterial Hi Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 5     
Set 2: 230 x 5     
Set 3: 280 x 4   *PR
Set 4: 300 x 4   *PR     

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 20     
Set 2: 405 x 12     
Set 3: 450 x 7   *PR for weight
Set 4: 405 x 10

Hammer Curls:
Set 1: 40 x 8
Set 2: 45 x 7
Set 3: 50 x 6
Set 4: 55 x 3  
*


Great workout! I could have shrugged 450 more reps, but my grip couldn't hold on to it. I need better straps.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Woohoo! How is your break treating you? That is if you are on break...if you are not my apologies.




Treating me great. I have been working close to 50 hours during my break, but I am loving it. this upcoming semester is going to be well funded. I took on some extra projects that are all paying off nicely. I didn't spend any money during new years, so I bought me a new toy. 


http://www.sirius.com/servlet/Conte...s/CachedPage&c=ProductAsset&cid=1158082417240


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

WOw, that looks pretty cool. Must come in handy all over the place.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats on the PR's, those are some crazy shrugs.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 5, 2007)

Friday 01/05/07
Leg Day 

*Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 340 x 3               

Lying Leg Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 150 x 5
Set 2: 160 x 5
Set 3: 170 x 4

SLDL: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 185 x 8

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 30
Set 2: 225 x 30
Set 3: 270 x 20
Set 4: 135 x 70

*

I feel stronger now than I have ever been in my life. I know that I will probably start cutting again in a few weeks. I will miss the feeling of throwing up good numbers.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice squats, kelJu- what's your weight at these days... ? What's with the 135Calf raises for 70 reps-- that's crazy. 150 reps for calves-- damn!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2007)

Monday 01/07/07/06
Push Day 
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5 
Set 3: 275 x 5     

Smith Machine Inclines: (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 4
Set 2: 223 x 4 
Set 3: 230 x 3

Standing Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 6
Set 2: 135 x 5
Set 3: 185 x 2  *PR

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW+25 x 10
Set 3: BW+35 x 10  

Cybex Triceps Extensions: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 4
Set 2: 125 x 4
Set 3: 137.5 x 4
*


I'm fairly happy with that.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks good! A push movement PR has presented itself, gj.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice squats, kelJu- what's your weight at these days... ? What's with the 135Calf raises for 70 reps-- that's crazy. 150 reps for calves-- damn!



Thanks man. My weight is in the 230 range, I am a fat cow and loving it. I like to goof off on calfs a little just because I believe that calfs can handle the abuse.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> Looks good! A push movement PR has presented itself, gj.



Thanks. I am going to enjoy it while it last, because I will be going on a cut soon.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 9, 2007)

I hurt my back while warming up for deadlifts. Yeah, that is right. I actually hurt myself warming up. I am going to take a week off since I was due a de-load anyway.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

What kind of pain is it? Better hurting yourself on a warm up set rather than a heavy one I suppose.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> What kind of pain is it? Better hurting yourself on a warm up set rather than a heavy one I suppose.



I numb, but throbbing sort of pain.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 11, 2007)

fufu said:


>




Haha, That is great. I don't even get the joke, but some how it is still funny.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 11, 2007)

Thursday, 01/1/2007
Pull Day 
* 
Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 5
Set 4: BW x 6

Iso-Laterial Hi Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 200 x 6     
Set 2: 275 x 6     
Set 3: 300 x 5   *PR     

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 25     
Set 2: 315 x 25     
Set 3: 405 x 15
Set 4: 450 x 10
*


I finished the rest of my workout from the day my back started hurting on warm-ups. I didn't do deadlifts. I am going to not do deadlifts for a while, until I feel comfortable stacking heavy weight again. Barbell shrugs didn't bother my back.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

Woohoo PR


----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2007)

Rededication Time


----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2007)

It is time to get my ass in gear for training, school, and personal growth. I have made incredible gains over the fall semester, but I got a little lazy also. I was eating dirty on top of clean which has given me a nice fat belly. I am going to carb-cycle slowly down to a good summer time BF%. 

I started the program this morning. My diet is going to be meticulous, and my training is going to be strict. I am still slightly worried about the strange back pain I had during my last set of deadlifts, so I am going to lay off of deadliftss for about 2 ??? 3 weeks. Training days will be geared more toward physical fitness rather than power lifting. I feel that I am pretty close to the limits of my connective tissues, and I don???t want to wreak injury for the sake of ego. Training routine is going to stay push/pull/legs just because I really like it. I guess I will experiment with a linear periodization with a shock on the 3rd week, but followed by a 4rth standard week. 5th, 10th, and 15th weeks will be designated for deloads.

Carb-cycling is going to be different this time around. I have come to the conclusion that my body is sensitive to carbs. The rotation will fall the same:

High Carb
Low Carb
No Carb

But, this time High carb and low carb days will have a slightly reduced carb intake with each meal while raising good fats and proteins. I will be supplementing with both fish oil and flax seed. I will be eating less beef and pork than last time and try to focus more on chicken, fish, and beans. 

My school schedule blows goats for quarters because I have 4 tough 400 level classes with 2 labs. I will have to go to morning classes, then work, then night classes. I know I can do it, but I may have to take drastic measures. I plan to format all of my computers that have games on them, toss the games, and then plan a schedule that will allow training time into my weekly schedule, but still leave enough time to breathe. The last thing I want to do is getting stressed out. Stress leads to panic, leads to anxiety attacks. I can???t afford that.

Sleeping is incredible right now. My neurologist just put me on Seroquel to be taken on top of my ambient. It is fucking nuts. I have slept 8-10 hours every night for the past 3 days. My mind feels sharper, and my energy level is through the roof. That alone could be what lit the fire under my ass to get organized and start my new training program. I hope this last for a while. My Dr. says 25mg of Seroquel knocks most people out for 10 hours or more, but insomniacs like me usually require 400mg or more.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2007)

Friday - 01/12/2007 
High Carb Day:
9:30am
1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
3 Large Eggs - 280cal   

12:00pm
1/2 Cup Oatmeal - 150cal
2 Large Eggs - 190cal


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like a smart and well though out plan. Best of luck to you. You really seem to be able to get yourself in gear for shit.

I decided a couple weeks ago I need to do the same things. Focus on diet, training, sleep and class strictly. Especially sleep. If I can manage my times better instead of diddling around on the computer for several hours I think I can finish all my work better and have more time to spend with friends.

Glad that your sleep is getting better.  Sleep is huge for me, it affect so much of how I feel.
My biggest hurdle will be going to bed early consistantly.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm also an insomniac. Better sleep would be great for basically all aspects of life.

As fufu said, it looks like a very solid plan. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> I'm also an insomniac. Better sleep would be great for basically all aspects of life.
> 
> As fufu said, it looks like a very solid plan. Good luck, my friend.



Have you tried melatonin or valerian root?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. As usual, support from friends at IM is a priceless commodity when pushing one's self to excel.


Squaggleboggin, as Fufu already stated melatonin and valerian root help. You might also try 5-htp, and calcium citrate.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> I'm also an insomniac. Better sleep would be great for basically all aspects of life.



Have you (or you, KelJu) tried melatonin?

Edit: Damn you, fufu!


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

lawl.

Melatonin is awesome though. I'm not just saying that, the stuff fucking works. Once I went to bed after sleeping 11 hours and only had been up for 8and I got 5 hours of sleep after taking it. I was out within 20 minutes. Normally I could be up for 14-15 hours and it would take alteast and hour to fall asleep. 

Now I'm not saying I do that all the time(going to bed after being up for so short), just using it as an example.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2007)

Have you ever tried 5-HTP?  That stuff is great and doesn't leave you groggy in the morning like melatonin.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm a little hesitant to use any kind of drugs or herbs, though. I'd rather just train my body and mind to fall asleep of their own accord. Usually with sleeping pills and other such insomnia fixes, if you stop using them you end up worse than before you started. For example, with extra melatonin, the body may stop making it altogether since there is no longer any need to do so. But that's just my relatively inexperienced opinion. Thanks for the info.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> I'm a little hesitant to use any kind of drugs or herbs, though. I'd rather just train my body and mind to fall asleep of their own accord. Usually with sleeping pills and other such insomnia fixes, if you stop using them you end up worse than before you started. For example, with extra melatonin, the body may stop making it altogether since there is no longer any need to do so. But that's just my relatively inexperienced opinion. Thanks for the info.



Actually trouble recommended it to me and she said my levels would come back to normal eventually. I just need to taper off. I used to need 6 grams of it and now I am down to 3. I could probably go down to 2 as well.

I wouldn't want to take anything that I would become dependent on.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2007)

You are on the right track Squaggleboggin.  

Melatonin is a hormone your body produces.  Just like any other hormone, used haphazardly and your body shuts down its own production of melatonin.    Then when you come off there will be conseques such as insomnia (worse than before the melatonin) depression, fatigue, high cholesterol, high blood pressure, blood clots, heart issues in general, prostate enlargement in men and women menses issues.  As it stands now, as you age your body produces less of it already.  

Another major issue with overuse of melatonin is that it can also affect circadian rhythms which can in turn mess with your adrenal glands and your production of cortisol, ACTH and DHEA.  Trust me you don't want to go there!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You are on the right track Squaggleboggin.
> 
> Melatonin is a hormone your body produces.  Just like any other hormone, used haphazardly and your body shuts down its own production of melatonin.    Then when you come off there will be conseques such as insomnia (worse than before the melatonin) depression, fatigue, high cholesterol, high blood pressure, blood clots, heart issues in general, prostate enlargement in men and women menses issues.  As it stands now, as you age your body produces less of it already.
> 
> Another major issue with overuse of melatonin is that it can also affect circadian rhythms which can in turn mess with your adrenal glands and your production of cortisol, ACTH and DHEA.  Trust me you don't want to go there!



I see. I'd speculate that its production is strongest during the teen years (when about 9.2 hours of sleep is recommended) and tapers thereafter. I'm only seventeen, though, so you'd think I'd be producing it like crazy.

You're definitely right - I don't want to mess with anything that serious. Note that this makes me more hesitant to take anything, haha.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You are on the right track Squaggleboggin.
> 
> Melatonin is a hormone your body produces.  Just like any other hormone, used haphazardly and your body shuts down its own production of melatonin.    Then when you come off there will be conseques such as insomnia (worse than before the melatonin) depression, fatigue, high cholesterol, high blood pressure, blood clots, heart issues in general, prostate enlargement in men and women menses issues.  As it stands now, as you age your body produces less of it already.
> 
> Another major issue with overuse of melatonin is that it can also affect circadian rhythms which can in turn mess with your adrenal glands and your production of cortisol, ACTH and DHEA.  Trust me you don't want to go there!



I'm gonna die!

But seriously, what is your idea of haphazardly use of it?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2007)

Using it more than 4-6 weeks and taking more than 3mg per day.  It's like any other hormone..........


----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Using it more than 4-6 weeks and taking more than 3mg per day.  It's like any other hormone..........



I don't even need all that other stuff anymore.

400mg Seroquel
15mg Ambien

FTW! 


Friday 01/12/07
Leg Day 

*Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 225 x 6
Set 3: 315 x 6
Set 4: 350 x 3  *PR               

Lying Leg Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 150 x 6
Set 2: 160 x 5
Set 3: 170 x 5  *PR

Seated Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 25
Set 2: 270 x 20
Set 3: 270 x 15
Set 4: 180 x 80  *PR

*

Well this concludes my last power week for a while. I will be training higher reps for the next 6 months. Damn I am going to miss days like this. My ego almost exploded and ran out of my ears today. I made PR is every freaking lift.

I was a little cocky leaving the gym I guess. I stopped at fresh market to ge tsome almonds, pecans, and cashews to make a trail mix. I am going camping tonight. I was wearing my hooters shirt from the gym still, and the girl re-stocking the nuts asked me if I worked there. I told her, "Yeah I used to be a hooters girl back in the day". I was high as hell, but luckily she laughed her ass off or I would have felt like a big douche nozzle.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow. Nice job. And way to turn on the ol' charm, heh. All's well that ends well.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 13, 2007)

Saturday - 01/13/2007 
Low Carb Day:
9:00am
2 servings of tuna salid

11:00am
2 servings of tuna salid 
1 piece of multigran wheat bread

2:00pm
2 servings of tuna salid 
1 piece of multigran wheat bread

5:00pm
2 servings of tuna salid 

8:00pm
2 servings of tuna salid


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2007)

hi there.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> hi there.



What is up yo. The avatar is too cool.  

Hopefully one of these days, some of your style will rub off on me.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2007)

Sunday - 01/14/07
Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (1m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 225 x 8 
Set 3: 225 x 8
Set 4: 225 x 9     

Standing Barbell Military Press: (1m RI)  
Set 1: 95 x 8
Set 2: 100 x 8
Set 3: 110 x 8  

Seated Dumbell Presses: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 12
Set 2: 40 x 12
Set 3: 40 x 11

Dips: (1m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12
Set 3: BW x 12
Set 4: BW x 10  *WTF  * 

Arm Extensions: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 75 x 12
Set 2: 75 x 12
Set 3: 75 x 12
Set 4: 75 x 10
*


   That is not what I expected. I am thinking that maybe since today was a no carb day that my body was running low on energy. I was just sure that I would be able to get 3x10@225 on bench press. Dips are sucking balls too. Dips use to be one of my strongest exercises, but not anymore. I have been training low reps for a while, so maybe my slow twitch fibers are asleep. 

My conditioning is pathetic. High reps and my weed habit had me wheezing half way through the workout. I was going at a medium pace from exercise to exercise with fairly low RIs. My knees can not hold up to the amount of squatting I do and running, so I will toss out running and use some sort of elliptical machine.

All in all I expect great things. I feel very motivated, so I just need to do what I know I need to do and I meet my new goals ahead of schedule.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks. exercising is back up. n wondering why i have developed the brain hiccup of suddenly starting to spell it like i pronounce it, excercise. *Results 1 - 10 of about 3,740,000 for excercise. * apparently i'm not alone


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2007)

Sunday - 01/14/07

No Carb Day:

10:30am
4 eggs

2:00pm
3 eggs
1 cup of steamed brocolli

5:00pm
2 eggs
1 cup of steamed brocolli
3 babyback ribs


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2007)

Sunday - 01/14/07

No Carb Day:

7:30am
5 grilled chicken wings
3 large spoons of pea salid
1/8lb of grilled Hamburger Meat

9:00pm
1/2 cup mixed nuts (fresh almonds, pecans, brazil nuts)
1 chicken wing
1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2007)

Monday - 01/15/07

I am thinking that maybe I will start recording other data that could be of interest to me later. I always seem to be fighting a battle with my skin and my sleep. From here on out I will be recording those things as well by ranking them on a scale of 1 - 10 with 1 being the worst and 10 being the best. I will also start counting weight so that I may see when to tweak my diet. 

*Weight: 229
Sleep: 9
Skin: 5*

High Carb Day:

10:30am
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 cup mixed nuts (fresh almonds, pecans, brazil nuts)

1:30pm
1/2 cup oatmeal
10oz broiled atlantic salmon


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2007)

Monday - 01/15/07

High Carb Day:

3:30pm
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 cup mixed nuts (fresh almonds, pecans, brazil nuts)
8oz broiled salmon

6:30pm
2 seafood stuffed salmon fillets
1 cup brocolli

6:30pm
1 cup brocolli
2 cups cottege cheese


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2007)

Monday -  01/1/2007
Pull Day / 8-12 Range 
* 
Chin-Ups:  (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: BW x 8
Set 4: BW x 7  

Iso-Laterial Hi Rows: (1m RI)
Set 1: 160 x 12     
Set 2: 180 x 12     
Set 3: 190 x 9 

T-Bar Row: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 90 x 10     
Set 2: 90 x 9     
Set 3: 90 x 9 

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 25     
Set 2: 405 x 20     
Set 3: 425 x 15  *PR
Set 4: 450 x 12  *PR   

Dumbell Hammer Curls: (1m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 12     
Set 2: 35 x 10     
Set 3: 35 x 8 
*


Wow! I knew deadlifts where exhausting my pulling movements, but I didn???t know it was that much. Most of my numbers when up when I didn???t deadlift today. Shrugs are still getting better. To be honest, I think I could do a lot more, but my grip can't handle anymore. I really need to start doing more grip work.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> *Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
> Set 1: 315 x 25
> Set 2: 405 x 20
> Set 3: 425 x 15  *PR
> Set 4: 450 x 12  *PR   *


Good shit!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good shit!



Thanks dude.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thanks dude.


I was going to say something like, "That's intense! I'm surprised your uterus didn't fall out!", but I decided not to.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I was going to say something like, "That's intense! I'm surprised your uterus didn't fall out!", but I decided not to.



Haha, you should have. Trust me I of all people realize our much of a blood belching vagina I can be sometimes.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2007)

Tuesday - 01/16/07


*Weight: 226
Sleep: 8
Skin: 6*

Low Carb Day:

9:30am
1/2 cup oatmeal
1&1/2 cup cottage cheese

12:30pm
1/2 cup oatmeal
8oz Tune Steak


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2007)

Tuesday - 01/16/07
Low Carb Day:

3:30pm
1 cup steamed brocolli
1 cup Kaishi Puffs w/ organic blueberries
1 cup mixed nuts (fresh almonds, pecans, brazil nuts)

6:30pm
1 cup steamed brocolli
8oz grilled tuna steak
1 cup mixed nuts (fresh almonds, pecans, brazil nuts)

8:00pm
1lb frog legs

9:30pm
1&1/2 cup cottage cheese


Whoops, I might have over done it with the carbs today.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

Frog's legs? No way!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Frog's legs? No way!



If a chicken fucked a Talipa, their offspring would taste like from legs. Walmart in my area is now selling them fresh for $4.59 per pound. I am sick of chicken, so it is a nice substitute.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2007)

Wednesday - 01/17/07

*Weight: 226
Sleep: 8
Skin: 7*

I am giving my skin a 7 today just because it is the best I have seen it in a long time. I have no new bumps and the old scars a slowly starting to heal and go away. I have been using absolutely no acne products. I read that if you use Head and Shoulders Shampoo for dandruff as a body wash, it could help people with extremely sensitive skin. It seems to be working great. I go through a bottle of shampoo a week, but that is still cheaper than all of the shitty acne products I buy that never worked. This might be the miracle cure I have been looking for.

No Carb Day:

9:00am
4 large eggs

12:30pm
10oz broiled atlantic salmon
1 cup brocolli


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2007)

Wednesday - 01/17/07

No Carb Day:

1:00pm
1 egg
1/8 cup mixed nuts (fresh almonds, pecans, brazil nuts)
Large Myoplex drink



Leg Day / (8-12) Range 

*Squats: (1.5m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 275 x 12
Set 4: 300 x 10  

SLDL: (1m RI)
Set 1: 115 x 10
Set 2: 125 x 10
Set 3: 135 x 10
Set 4: 155 x 10

*I went easy on these because I didn't want to aggrovate my back. It still feels a little funny from the other day. Just to be safe I am going to slowly work up to heavier weights. I really don't want to injure my lower back, so slow and easy will be the smart thing to do.
* 

Lying Leg Curls: (1m RI)
Set 1: 120 x 5
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 6  

*I guess those SLDLs sapped my hamstrings. Perhaps I will drop the leg curls once I work up to a heavier weight with the SLDLs.
* 

Standing Calf Raises: (1m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 25
Set 2: 250 x 25
Set 3: 300 x 25
Set 4: 320 x 25
Set 5: 350 x 20 *PR

Seated Calve Raises: (1m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 60
Set 2: 180 x 40+20s static Squeeze

Hanging Towel Holds:
Set 1: 25s
Set 2: 20s  
*


Wow! I suck at hanging towel holds. I should probably do these twice a week until I can hold on for a respectable amount of time. The rest of my workout went great. I wasn't sure if I would be able to get 300x10 on the last set of squats, but I pulled it out. I like the way SLDLs feel, so I will probably replce leg curls with the SLDLs.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

Good Lord, look at that workout.  You're a sick, sick man...

Good job on the PR!  Working through that burn must have been tough!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2007)

How could you eat Kermit?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good Lord, look at that workout.  You're a sick, sick man...
> 
> Good job on the PR!  Working through that burn must have been tough!



Thanks dude. I am paying for it now. I have to be at work in 40 minutes, but I can't move right now. I am stuck to this chair.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thanks dude. I am paying for it now. I have to be at work in 40 minutes, but I can't move right now. I am stuck to this chair.



  So...you'll be doing the prison bitch walk.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, nice squats. 315x10 probably isn't that far away. I bet you could hit it too because you got 300x10 after a couple high rep sets. good job. 

hanging towel holds are a great idea for grip strength, I think I will use them tommarow actually. I'm always looking for something interesting to do for grip strength, static holds get a bit boring.

Frog's legs must be a southern thing. Lol, I don't think I have ever seen that sold up here in MA. I think when I was on New Orleans they had them.

oh yeah, you can always try unilateral leg curls for something different, I like those.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

I want frog legs!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

What happened to your skin Kelju?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> What happened to your skin Kelju?



I'm a retard. I tried a small cycle last February, and I am still paying for it. Besides the fact that I didn???t know what I was doing and got very sick, my skin went nuts. my entire back broke out with cystic acne. I am not 100% sure it was the AS, but I am pretty sure. Now that my skin is clearing up, I never want to do hardcore AS. I have done M1T by it self before with few side effects.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2007)

Wednesday - 01/17/07

No Carb Day:

4:00pm
8oz Broiled salmon
1&1/2 cup brocolli
1/3 cup (fresh almonds, pecans, brazil nuts)  

7:00pm
2 8oz bakes chicken w/ carbwell BBQ sauce


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2007)

Wednesday - 01/17/07

No Carb Day:

9:00pm
8oz baked chicken breast w/ carbwell BBQ sauce


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2007)

Thursday - 01/18/07
High Carb Day:

8:30
1/2 cup outmeal
2 Large Eggs

11:00am
1/2 cup outmeal
2 Large Eggs


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2007)

Thursday - 01/18/07


*Weight: 226
Sleep: 6
Skin: 8*

I got in the tanning bed for about 10 minutes yesterday, and my skin looks even better this morning. It is a little dryer, and the scars are still healing. I am loving this.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2007)

Thursday - 01/18/07
High Carb Day:

3:00pm
1&1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 cup Kashi Puffs
1/3 cup (fresh almonds, pecans, brazil nuts) 

6:15pm
1 cup cottage cheese
1 cup (fresh almonds, pecans, brazil nuts)


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2007)

Friday - 01/19/07

*Weight: 226   
Sleep: 9
Skin: 8*

Why is my weight not moving?  

Low Carb Day:

9:30am
3 large eggs
1/2 cup outmeal

12:15pm
MuscleMilk Mixed with water for PWO Shake

12:45
10oz broiled atlantic salmon
1 cup brocolli


Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 9 
Set 3: 225 x 8
Set 4: 225 x 10   

Standing Barbell Military Press: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 115 x 10   
Set 3: 120 x 8  

Behind Neck Barbell Press: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 85 x 8
Set 2: 85 x 8 

Weighted Dips: (1.5m RI) 
Set 1: BW+15 x 10 
Set 2: BW+20 x 10
Set 3: BW+25 x 10
Set 4: BW+35 x 8   

Static Barbell Holds: (1m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 30s
Set 2: 225 x 30s
Set 3: 225 x 25s
Set 4: 225 x 25s
Set 5: 135 x 45s
Set 6: 135 x 45s
*

Great Workout. The grip work is really painful with that pinched nerve in my hand, but I think I can work through it. I alternated my grip between each set.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Good jobby. Weights + RI's look solid.

I must remember to bring a towel to the gym today for towel holds........


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 19, 2007)

You the man KelJu.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2007)

Sunday - 01/21/07

*Weight: 227  
Sleep: 9
Skin: 8*

Why is my weight not moving?  

High Carb Day:

9:30am
1/2 cup outmeal

12:45pm
8oz broiled atlantic salmon
1 cup brocolli
1/4 cup oatmeal

3:30pm
8oz broiled atlantic salmon
1 cup brocolli
1/4 cup oatmeal


Pull Day / 8-12 Range  
* 
Chin-Ups:  (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 8  

*
After reading that thread in the training forum about how to increase pull-up power, I have decided to reduce my reps, but start doing them 3 times a week. I hope to have better luck with the modified program. *
T-Bar Row: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 90 x 10     
Set 2: 115 x 10    
Set 3: 115 x 10  

Iso-Laterial Hi Rows: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 10     
Set 2: 230 x 10   
Set 3: 230 x 9   

Barbell Shrugs: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 25     
Set 2: 405 x 25     
Set 3: 405 x 20  
Set 4: 405 x 20   

Barbell Curls: (1m RI)
Set 1: 85 x 10     
Set 2: 85 x 10     
Set 3: 85 x 6* I must have run out of juice at this point

10 minute rest:
*
Farmers Walks: (1m RI)
Set 1: 75 x 50s     
Set 2: 75 x 45s     
Set 3: 75 x 35s
Set 2: 75 x 30s     
Set 3: 75 x 25s
*

I had an excellent workout today. My weight is stagnant, but my numbers made a huge jump. I can live with that.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't believe how much you can shrug- wow!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> *
> Barbell Shrugs: (1.5m RI)
> Set 1: 315 x 25
> Set 2: 405 x 25
> ...



Guacamole, that's a lot of weight!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I can't believe how much you can shrug- wow!



It appears to be a gift I never knew I had until now. It is nice to have something that I am naturally good at.



Pylon said:


> Guacamole, that's a lot of weight!



Thanks dude!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 22, 2007)

Monday - 01/22/07

*Weight: 227  
Sleep: 9 * I really don't know how to rank my sleep last night. I guess I would either call it perrfect or terrible. I went to sleep about 10ish, and I work up at 5:30 this morning like someone had lit a fire under my behind. I feel rested, but my stomach feels weird. *
Skin: 6*


Low Carb Day:

6:00am
1/4 cup outmeal
1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## KelJu (Jan 22, 2007)

Monday - 01/22/07
Low Carb Day:

9:30am
1/4 cup oatmeal
1&1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/4 cup mixed nuts


*Squats: (1.5m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 315 x 11      *PR             

SLDL: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 115 x 10
Set 2: 165 x 10
Set 3: 215 x 10  *PR

Standing Calve Raises: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 300 x 25
Set 2: 350 x 20
Set 3: 400 x 20  *PR 
Set 4: 400 x 20  *PR

Farmers Walks: (1m RI)
Set 1: 75 x 50s 
Set 2: 75 x 50s 
Set 3: 75 x 35s
Set 4: 75 x 25s   
*

Well, I have yet to lose any weight, but I am steadily making huge muscle gains. I don't mean to complain or anything, it is just that I want to slim down a little, yet I keep throwing on muscle. I don't know, maybe I am just to sincitive to carbs or something. My diet is clean for the most part. I have been sneaking in a lot of milk, so maybe that is part of the problem. 

Either way, I am very happy with the workout today.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 22, 2007)

I think you need to start a PR club- with Brutus and fufu- all you guys do is set personal bests- you must have kiki chi!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I think you need to start a PR club- with Brutus and fufu- all you guys do is set personal bests- you must have kiki chi!



Haha, I can't touch Fufu. That dude is nuts. I think he has made gains every workout consistently for the last year.

But yeah, the Kiki club has the best journals.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I can't touch Fufu.



You'd better not!


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

nice squats! wow!!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 22, 2007)

lawl


----------



## KelJu (Jan 22, 2007)

Monday - 01/18/07
Low Carb Day:

12:30pm
1 cup outmeal
2 cup Black Eye Peas

3:00pm
1 cup outmeal
2 cup Black Eye Peas

5:30pm
1 cup Black Eye Peas


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice squats there, man. That's some serious stuff.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2007)

mmmm...black eyed peas....


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 23, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Monday - 01/18/07
> Low Carb Day:
> 
> 12:30pm
> ...




Eat any protein?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Eat any protein?




Yeah I know, I slipped up yesterday. Black-eye Peas have 10 grams of protein per cup of cooked peas. 2 cups is 20 grams. I got at least 20 grams per meal. 

Bah, wtf am I talking about. I weighed 227 this morning.  I am tempted to go on a low carb diet.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 23, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yeah I know, I slipped up yesterday. Black-eye Peas have 10 grams of protein per cup of cooked peas. 2 cups is 20 grams. I got at least 20 grams per meal.
> 
> Bah, wtf am I talking about. I weighed 227 this morning.  I am tempted to go on a low carb diet.



The  BA of beans is 50 which means 20 grams = 10.

I shoot for 80-90 grams per meals...5x-6x a day...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 23, 2007)

Okmeow,

what you need to do is not go low anything.

Control portion size, but eat more meals.  Get 20 grams of fat per meal, and eat carbs every other meal.  Make sure you don't eat any for your last meal, but alot for the first.  Fill in the gap with huge amounts of whole food lean meat protein and some whey.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

Solid advice Bigdyl! I know these things, but I seem to lose track or ignore the facts. BTW, my last diet update was a typo. Everywhere that said oatmeal was actually cottage cheese. I am lazy so I hit quote then edit my post rather than re-type each new one. It should have read like this:



KelJu said:


> Monday - 01/18/07
> Low Carb Day:
> 
> 12:30pm
> ...




That is yet another reason I am begging Rob to allow us to edit Online Journal Entries 24 hours after post.



Tuesday - 01/23/07

*Weight: 227   
Sleep: 9
Skin: 9*

No Carb Day:

7:00am
1 cup Cottage Cheese

10:00am
8oz broiled salmon
1 cup brocolli

12:30pm
8oz broiled salmon
1 cup brocolli


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't worry about your weight eithermeow.

If you are gaining strength it's probably LBM, and you could even be losing fat.

One thing is for sure--if you are eating slightly above your caloric maintenance but doing cardio/weight training--that will bring you to right about maintenance to slightly below.  So if you are eating clean, there is no way in hell you will gain fat.

Seriously, you can't fail when you eat clean.


Another thing, try throwing some what I like to call weight loss "catalysts" in the mix.


Get some seasamin (i recommend bulk nutrition seasamin--they have a really good deal, 24 bucks for 8 oz, and the avant labs is like 4 oz for 34 bucks which is what i used to pay.)

Start supplementing with some green tea extract, or if you don't want the caffeine, get the EGCG alone.

Start using some TTA.  Designer supplements has a decent version of TTA called "melting point" which is essentially some high grade tta with some fatty acids.




Btw, 4 cups of cottage cheese is alot of sodium, which = bloat.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 23, 2007)

And another thing.  Low carb will not work well for some.


Sure you will loose a few LB's, but alot of processes in your body will cease to function correctly, and you may even have loss of libido, etc.  This is why you have refeed, and most people who do no carb are competitive body builders.


The idea isn't to cut, it's to gain muscle and loose fat at the same time, which can be done IMO, you just have to be on point with diet and sleep.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Don't worry about your weight eithermeow.
> 
> If you are gaining strength it's probably LBM, and you could even be losing fat.
> 
> ...



I will order some of each of those things. As far as the cottage cheese, I will have to continue eating it because I can eat it in class. Tuesday-Friday I have class:work:class with almost no break inbetween. I get the funniest looks from the other computer nerds when they see me finish off an entire container of cottage cheese while the professor talks about subnetting.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 23, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I will order some of each of those things. As far as the cottage cheese, I will have to continue eating it because I can eat it in class. Tuesday-Friday I have class:work:class with almost no break inbetween. I get the funniest looks from the other computer nerds when they see me finish off an entire container of cottage cheese while the professor talks about subnetting.



Pop quiz hotshot, what are the 3 requirements to be able to supernet two subnets?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know. I guess I should be paying more attention to the teacher instead of my cottage cheese. I need to do some studying this week.



Tuesday - 01/23/07
Low Carb Day:

5:00pm
1 cup brocolli
8oz broiled salmon


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 23, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I don't know. I guess I should be paying more attention to the teacher instead of my cottage cheese. I need to do some studying this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No big deal, that question was probably out of the realm of the ciriculim.  He was probably covering CIDR more specifically... and trust me, you're gonna forget this shit anyways, lawlz

Just focus on specializing in 1 area.. and worry about me catching up with you squats, SON!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> No big deal, that question was probably out of the realm of the ciriculim.  He was probably covering CIDR more specifically... and trust me, you're gonna forget this shit anyways, lawlz
> 
> Just focus on specializing in 1 area.. and worry about me catching up with you squats, SON!



That is all we have covered is CIDR. Well, CIDR and classful addressing. That stuff is


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

Tuesday - 01/23/07
No Carb Day:

8:00pm
3oz roasted chicken
1 small spoonful of mashed potatoes
4oz broiled salmon
1/2 cup brocolli


That spoonful of tadders was pure ecstacy!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 23, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Tuesday - 01/23/07
> No Carb Day:
> 
> 8:00pm
> ...



Tadders on no carb day...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

Tuesday - 01/23/07
No Carb Day:

10:00pm
8oz broiled salmon
1/2 cup brocolli


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Fuckin no carb days suck some serious ass!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Tadders on no carb day...



I think he needs an intervention.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 24, 2007)

Wednesday - 01/24/07

*Weight: 227
Sleep:7
Skin: 8*

High Carb Day:

7:00am
1/4 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup cottage cheese
4oz salmon  


 I am starting to get real burned out on salmon, but the macros and health benefits are too good to pass up.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Tadders on no carb day...



That's like 5 carbs you Carb Nazi!!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Props on sticking with a super clean diet.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> That's like 5 carbs you Carb Nazi!!!



I know, but you damn jews never seen to listen, and need a final diet solution if you will.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 24, 2007)

Wednesday - 01/24/07
High Carb Day:

11:30pm
1/8 cup oatmeal
5 Egg omolet


I had something come up this morning thta I had to take care of, so I went a little longer between meals than I wanted to.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

1/4 and 1/8 cup of oats on high carb day?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> 1/4 and 1/8 cup of oats on high carb day?



I am losing my grip on things man. I have been as strict as possible, but the weight seems to be staying on. I am torn between whether I am eating too much to lose weight and too little to hold on to my wonderful gains.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmmm, what are you daily total cals look like?

Hate to see such hard dedication return you stagnant results.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hmmm, what are you daily total cals look like?
> 
> Hate to see such hard dedication return you stagnant results.



I don't include milk, because I guess I think that a liquid doesn't count, but that is terrible logic. I am cutting out the milk. I will also be getting away from carb cycling for a little bit, because it is starting to piss me off. I want to be in a good state of mind, so I would rather maintain weight and make gains than lose my focus trying to lose weight.

Thursday - 01/25/07

*Weight: 226      
Sleep: 9
Skin: 8*



7:30am
8oz broiled chicken breast

10:45am
2 cups black-eye peas


Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 1  
Set 2: 225 x 9 
Set 3: 225 x 9
Set 4: 225 x 10       

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 9
Set 2: 135 x 9   
Set 3: 135 x 8  

Dips: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 13 
*


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice bench!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I want to be in a good state of mind, so I would rather maintain weight and make gains than lose my focus trying to lose weight.



I was going through the exact same thing this weekend. I decided making gains was more important as well.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

315?

_*D-a-a-a-m-n! *_


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha, thanks guys. The 315 bench press made me fill better about the failed weightloss.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Why do you think you failed at losing weight?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Why do you think you failed at losing weight?



I expected to have lost 5-10 lbs by now. I did it this time last year. I don't really care that much, because I am so much stronger this year.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

What's your current body fat percentage?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know. I have never asked a Dr. to check it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Best guess?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Best guess?



Between 15%-20%, but that is pure guess.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

That's about where I'm at.

How well did you stick to your diet?  Heck, did you have a meal plan written out?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's about where I'm at.
> 
> How well did you stick to your diet?  Heck, did you have a meal plan written out?



I am proud of my effort, but I think I failed because of poor macro counting. I also cheated and drank a lot of milk.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

Thrusday - 01/25/07

2:30pm
2 cups tuna salad
2 pieces wheat bread
6:00pm
1 cup black-eye peas


I am in class, and very hungry. I didn't bring enough food with me to work to later carry to school


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

I do that shit at work all the time. Damn I hate that. I brought 6 ounces of chicken and a can of tuna along with some brocolli, green beans, and an apple. I was like shit, I forgot my oats!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

Thrusday - 01/25/07

8:00
2 chicken baken breast


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> I do that shit at work all the time. Damn I hate that. I brought 6 ounces of chicken and a can of tuna along with some brocolli, green beans, and an apple. I was like shit, I forgot my oats!



The only thing worse is being in that situation and swinging by the vending machine, which you know happens to have some decent options...only to find they are gone, and all that remains are ding dongs.  I've taken to keeping a box of oats in my desk, just in case.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Haha, those ding dongs are an excellent choice for an extra dimple. Yeah those are sexy.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Sure, if you like the golf ball look, I guess.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

I prefer the pear look, haha.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 26, 2007)

Friday - 01/26/07

*Weight: 226      
Sleep: 9
Skin: 7*

I lost an inch in the waste, made some nice gains, and I have lost 4 pounds since I started this thing. I guess this is just as good as just losing straight weight.



7:30am
8oz broiled chicken breast


----------



## KelJu (Jan 26, 2007)

Friday - 01/26/07
Pull Day / 8-12 Range  
* 
Sumo Deadlift: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 185 x 10     
Set 2: 225 x 8    
Set 3: 255 x 8

*
I had no pain.   I'm starting back easy on the DL, but I will work up progressively faster. *

Chin-Ups:  (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 8

Pull-Ups: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 7
Set 2: BW x 6

T-Bar Row: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 115 x 10     
Set 2: 135 x 8    
Set 3: 135 x 6 

Barbell Shrugs: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 20     
Set 2: 405 x 20     
Set 3: 500 x 10 *PR  
Set 4: 500 x 10 *PR
Set 5: 405 x 20

Hammer Curls: (1m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 10     
Set 2: 40 x 9     
Set 3: 40 x 6

Farmers Walks: (1m RI)
Set 1: 75 x 1m  *PR     
Set 2: 75 x 50s     
Set 3: 75 x 35s
Set 2: 75 x 30s     
Set 3: 75 x 25s
*


----------



## KelJu (Jan 26, 2007)

Friday - 01/26/07



10:30am
4oz broiled chicken breast
fresh market organic crispy veggie snacks
1/2 cup mixed nuts


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 26, 2007)

It sounds like your diet is working better than you thought Dr. Keke.
 It's Hammer time.


----------



## fufu (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, you are a shrug-o-matic!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

Wait a second would'n t you have had to deadlift the 500 BB off the floor to do shrugs?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Wait a second would'n t you have had to deadlift the 500 BB off the floor to do shrugs?



No.

You grab it off a rack...silly


----------



## KelJu (Jan 26, 2007)

Friday - 01/26/07



1:30pm
4oz baked chicken
1 cup fresh market organic crispy veggie snacks
1/2 cup mixed nuts

4:00pm
1 cup tuna salad
1 piece of multigran wheatbread
1 cup fresh market organic crispy veggie snacks
1/2 cup mixed nuts

7:00pm
8pz broiled salmon
1&1/2 cup steamed broccoli


----------



## KelJu (Jan 26, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> No.
> 
> You grab it off a rack...silly




Bingo!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Bingo!



Although, I'm guessing you used wrist straps.... er


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Friday - 01/26/07
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1/2 cup mixed nuts like like 35-40 grams of fat.

and

your "multi grain" "wheat" bread has High Fructose Corn Syrup in it.

and

Organic "crispy" veggie snacks is not on a "clean" diet.

You're fired.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I was going to mention to ditch the bread, and 1/4 cup of almonds is like 17 grams of fat and its pretty close to other nuts.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 26, 2007)

I wish everything grew like my traps. This is the last barbell shrug day for a while. I have noticed that my right trap is growing faster than my left. I am sure it is due to me being right arm dominate. I am going to focus on building my left side up until it is close to the same size as my right trap.


I have been doing tons of grip work also. I bought two hand grippers at walmart. I do them constantly. I have started doing them in my car so when I am stuck in traffic, I can get a workout. I even pinch the hand grippers to the beat of the song I am listening to until my hand gives out. It is great. I bet 6 months of this, and my grip will be great. I am sure that I will have to upgrade hand grips in a few weeks, as these are already too easy, but if you squeeze them about 100 times you get a nice grip workout. I plan to order these tonight.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 26, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> 1/2 cup mixed nuts like like 35-40 grams of fat.
> 
> and
> 
> ...



 


Yeah I figured the nuts was what was stopping the weight loss. I will throttle down on the fresh nuts.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> I was going to mention to ditch the bread, and 1/4 cup of almonds is like 17 grams of fat and its pretty close to other nuts.




I got some nuts for you.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Clever, took ya a long time to think of that huh? Brilliant.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Clever, took ya a long time to think of that huh? Brilliant.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>


In all fairness, rumor has it that they've been in a squirrel's mouth.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

You are a very nice looking squirrel if I do say so myself.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2007)

squeak


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

As long as I didnt get a "nibble nibble"


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2007)

Have you looked into the captain of crush grippers? Those are considered top of the line the shit in grip strength. You can get them off of elitefts.com or ironmind.com

I have one and it has improved my grip strength, I like it. BTW people who advocate grip strength say that those grippers you buy in stores usually don't do much. They say to train grip just like anything else, with sets, reps(1-15) and rest. Just relaying some info you might find helpful.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 27, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I wish everything grew like my traps. This is the last barbell shrug day for a while. _*I have noticed that my right trap is growing faster than my left. I am sure it is due to me being right arm dominate. I am going to focus on building my left side up until it is close to the same size as my right trap.*_
> 
> 
> I have been doing tons of grip work also. I bought two hand grippers at walmart. I do them constantly. I have started doing them in my car so when I am stuck in traffic, I can get a workout. I even pinch the hand grippers to the beat of the song I am listening to until my hand gives out. It is great. I bet 6 months of this, and my grip will be great. I am sure that I will have to upgrade hand grips in a few weeks, as these are already too easy, but if you squeeze them about 100 times you get a nice grip workout. I plan to order these tonight.



I have this same problem.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 27, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> 1/2 cup mixed nuts like like 35-40 grams of fat.
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Good call on all of these.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Have you looked into the captain of crush grippers? Those are considered top of the line the shit in grip strength. You can get them off of elitefts.com or ironmind.com
> 
> I have one and it has improved my grip strength, I like it. BTW people who advocate grip strength say that those grippers you buy in stores usually don't do much. They say to train grip just like anything else, with sets, reps(1-15) and rest. Just relaying some info you might find helpful.



I am ordering one right now.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 28, 2007)

I went out and partied my ass off last night. I got two hours of sleep before having to do a side job today moving a chandelier for a client. $175.00 for two hours of work is thanks. That pretty much offset what I spent last night and I still have about 50 left over. 

I also lost about 5 pounds of water weight. 

Sunday - 01/28/07

*Weight: 221      
Sleep: 2
Skin: 6*



8:00am
4 Large scrambled eggs

11:00am
1&1/2 cup of mixed nuts

1:30pm
China Buffet



This is also the first day of my deload. I will take off until Friday. I am looking forward to being able to get caught up in my classes. I will be at school for the next 4 hours. I have to install Linux to my group???s project machine, and then set up an Apache server. 

I have been using my hand grippers religiously. I can't wait for my captain crushes to arrive.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

KelJu said:


> 1:30pm
> China Buffet



 

If I can't eat there, neither should you!


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2007)

lawl China Buffet rocks.

What kind of COC did you get?


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If I can't eat there, neither should you!



I had pizza, Chili's, and Korean Food the past three days, I feel like a pudgemeister.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> I had pizza, Chili's, and Korean Food the past three days, I feel like a pudgemeister.



And I felt bad because I had some cheese on my chicken...


----------



## fufu (Jan 28, 2007)

That's good though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> I had pizza, Chili's, and Korean Food the past three days, I feel like a pudgemeister.



and your still pretty lean in your pics.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl China Buffet rocks.
> 
> What kind of COC did you get?




I got the 100 for now. Maybe in a few months I can work up to the 140.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If I can't eat there, neither should you!



It was a reward for not smoking last night.  

I actually ate pretty clean at the buffet. I only ate seafood like shrimp and raw salmon sushi. I had a few pieces of white rice with the sushi, but I don't think I did too bad.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2007)

It's still more than I had. 


Great job on the no-smoking thing!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2007)

Monday - 01/29/07

*Weight: 221      
Sleep: 10
Skin: 8*

I feel great this morning. I slept from 8:00 last night until 9:00 this morning. My weight is still too low. I know I have lost a lot of water, so I am trying to put some H2O back in. It is pretty funny how Saturday night, none of my cloths fit because I was so bloated, but then I drank a lot of alcohol, did a few recreational drugs, got diarerra, spent most of my night on the shitter, and finally the next morning I had lost 8 pounds of water and my cloths fit again. Lawl!


9:30am
4 Large scrambled eggs

11:30am
1/2 cup of mixed nuts



I odered two more captains of crush. I will now have the 80lb, 100lb, and the 140lb. I should be able to do all sorts of workouts with them.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

COC rules, lol.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

I just figured out what "COC" means...

I'll have to go back and reread those posts;  they did something horrible to my mental eye.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just figured out what "COC" means...
> 
> I'll have to go back and reread those posts;  they did something horrible to my mental eye.



Cock? LOL


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2007)

Monday - 01/29/07



2:00pm
6oz piece of broiled salmon
1 cup steamed broccoli

5:30pm
6oz piece of broiled salmon
1 cup steamed broccoli
1/2 cup tuna salad

7:30pm
6oz piece of broiled salmon
1/2 cup steamed broccoli


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

I think you're gonna turn into a fish.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> I think you're gonna turn into a fish.



Haha, yeah I eat an assload of fish. I live on the coast, and fish is the same price or cheaper than beef or chicken usually, so why not? I think fish is usually healthier. 

I am about burned out on salmon, but I still love tuna. I bought a lot of wild poultry yesterday at walmart. I got wild game hens, and a butterball turkey. I think I will enjoy eating poultry a little more than fish or at least until I burn myself out on it again, and then I will have to switch back to beef.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2007)

Tusday - 01/30/07

*Weight: 221      
Sleep: 9
Skin: 6*

I am having a small breakout on my back again this morning. It isn;t too bad, but I just hate to see a new bump. Those things take about a month to go away. Fuck it! I am doing all I can do, so I rufuse to worry about shit that I can't do anythign about.  


7:30am
4 Large scrambled eggs

10:30am
2 cups tuna salad no bread


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2007)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!

I left my house 2 hours early this morning to get into the lab and install linux to our groups computer cluster, and I got a bad burn on the first fucking disk.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

That sucks. 

What version of Linux are you using?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That sucks.
> 
> What version of Linux are you using?



For this class I am using suse. I checked the download checksum and it matched. I rarely have problems with nero burns, so I don't know what the problem is. I will burn again to a different type of CD and a lower burning speed. Maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

Can you download it from another site?  Try http://distrowatch.com/


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Can you download it from another site?  Try http://distrowatch.com/



It wasa 3Gb download. I would hate to have to download that again.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

CompUSA might have a copy.

Have you tried a different burning program?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> CompUSA might have a copy.
> 
> Have you tried a different burning program?



Not yet, but I plan on burning from my laptop. My desktop burner could be a pos for burning ISOs.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 30, 2007)

Lawl I ran suse 9 pro a few years ago before novell bought them.  It was a 1337 dist


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, yeah I eat an assload of fish. I live on the coast, and fish is the same price or cheaper than beef or chicken usually, so why not? I think fish is usually healthier.
> 
> I am about burned out on salmon, but I still love tuna. I bought a lot of wild poultry yesterday at walmart. I got wild game hens, and a butterball turkey. I think I will enjoy eating poultry a little more than fish or at least until I burn myself out on it again, and then I will have to switch back to beef.



I do the same thing. I got phases in which i love and hate certain meats.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2007)

Tuesday - 01/30/07


1:30pm
1 cup tuna w/ 2 pieces of wheatbread   

2:30pm
Chineese buffett

5:30pm
3 cups tuna salad without bread


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Tuesday - 01/30/07
> 
> 
> 1:30pm
> ...





You're fired.

oh btw, check your cyber-rights.net account


----------



## KelJu (Jan 31, 2007)

Tuesday - 01/30/07


8:00pm
2 cups of tuna salad
1 cup cottage cheese

8:00pm
1/2 cup mixed nuts


----------



## KelJu (Jan 31, 2007)

Wednesday - 01/31/07

*Weight: 225   
Sleep: 9
Skin: 5*

FUCK! My weight climbed back up. I am waiting on my weightloss sups to arive, but until then I am trimming my macros a little. There will be no bread here and there. I am cutting the mixed nuts down a little, also. 


7:30am
1 cup tuna salad
1 cup cottage cheese

10:30am
2 cups tuna salad
6oz broiled turkey tender loin


----------



## KelJu (Jan 31, 2007)

Wednesday - 01/31/07

Leg Day (8-12) Range
*Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 315 x 10
Set 4: 315 x 9              

SLDL: (2m RI)
Set 1: 115 x 10
Set 2: 185 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 10  *PR

Standing Calve Raises: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 30
Set 2: 300 x 30
Set 3: 350 x 30   
Set 4: 400 x 20  

Standing Calve Raises: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 40
Set 2: 225 x 40 
*

I had an "OK" workout. I probably would have done a lot better if I hadn't went out over the weekend and got sloppy trashed. I will take this situation and learn from it. I don't think I will be abusing my body anymore on the weekends. I have too much time and energy invested into my body to run it into the ground on the weekends. 

On an up note, my knees felt great. I had no pain, and my back also felt good during the SLDLs. My grip has improved. Doign the SLDLs didn't bother my grip at all, so using my crappy walmart hand grippers is paying off. I can't wait for my COCs to arive.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

One day, when I grow up, I'm going to squat like that too.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 31, 2007)

What's this secret sleep medication you've been taking?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 31, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> What's this secret sleep medication you've been taking?



Seroquil! The stuff is incredible. I have been sleeping 8-12 hours every night. I don???t wake up during the night either. It is a powerful anti-psychotic medication for the treatment of type II bipolar disorder. I am one of the lucky people who have as many manic phases as low phases. My neurologist told me that 5-10mg of the stuff will knock an average person out for up to 16 hours, but my dose is between 200mg-400mg. 

This is the miracle drug I have been looking for all these years. Now that my sleep habits are normalizing, I have a better grip on controlling other factors. I haven't had the least bit of anxiety or a panic attack since I have been on this stuff. I can feel the abundance of neurotransmitters running through my brain in the mornings. I would describe the feeling as one of those good stretches right as you wake up. You take a deep breath, flex every muscle in your body like a cat for about 10 seconds, then breathe out and smile. It is a good fucking morning and it feels great top be alive.

I have a since of well being that I thought I had long lost. Lawl, now that I think about what I wrote, it sounds lie ka testimonial. Bah, who cares? I don???t.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 31, 2007)

* Set 4: 315 x 9 ... *

You keep that up you might get all swole up -n- look all buff.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

How is the semester going for you?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> How is the semester going for you?



Good, but tough. I am learning a ton in my classes, but I have lots of projects to do. I am not to worried as long as I continue to use my time effectively.  

How about yours? Are you getting into your core classes yet?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 31, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Seroquil! The stuff is incredible. I have been sleeping 8-12 hours every night. I don???t wake up during the night either. It is a powerful anti-psychotic medication for the treatment of type II bipolar disorder. I am one of the lucky people who have as many manic phases as low phases. My neurologist told me that 5-10mg of the stuff will knock an average person out for up to 16 hours, but my dose is between 200mg-400mg.
> 
> This is the miracle drug I have been looking for all these years. Now that my sleep habits are normalizing, I have a better grip on controlling other factors. I haven't had the least bit of anxiety or a panic attack since I have been on this stuff. I can feel the abundance of neurotransmitters running through my brain in the mornings. I would describe the feeling as one of those good stretches right as you wake up. You take a deep breath, flex every muscle in your body like a cat for about 10 seconds, then breathe out and smile. It is a good fucking morning and it feels great top be alive.
> 
> I have a since of well being that I thought I had long lost. Lawl, now that I think about what I wrote, it sounds lie ka testimonial. Bah, who cares? I don???t.





Dammit I want some.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

Wednesday - 01/31/07


2:30pm
2 cups cottage cheese
4oz broiled turkey tnder loin

5:30pm
6oz broiled turkey tender loin
1/2 cup almonds

9:00pm
2 cups cottage cheese
1/2 cup sunflower seeds


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

Thursday - 01/31/07

*Weight: 228   
Sleep: 9
Skin: 7*

WTF! Is this some fucked up joke? I ate less yesterday than the day before, but I gained more weight. Could my healthier lifestyle be triggering muscle growth that could be accountible for some of the weight gain? AM I holding massive amounts of water? I haven't gained any in the waste, so now my pants fit better in the waste, but my shirts are all too small. I am 99% sure I am retaining water. I have been taking creatine CEE everyday for the past 2 weeks. Bah, I don't know.


7:30am
4 Large Eggs


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

Thursday - 01/25/07


Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 225 x 9 
Set 3: 235 x 10
Set 4: 245 x 10    *PR

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 135 x 9   
Set 3: 135 x 10  

Dips: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW+25 x 10
Set 2: BW+25 x 10
Set 3: BW+25 x 8

Dumbell Arm Extensions: (1m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 10
Set 2: 35 x 5
*


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Good, but tough. I am learning a ton in my classes, but I have lots of projects to do. I am not to worried as long as I continue to use my time effectively.
> 
> How about yours? Are you getting into your core classes yet?



Good to hear you are handling it well. You're almost done with your degree! Bastard! 

Mine is going well, I am handling this semester so much better than my last. I am taking 4 requisite classes for my degree this semester(among others) so I am getting a good chunk of those credits out of the way. I have more classes and a larger workload this time around but I made my self buckle down on shit. Hopefully things can continue to workout.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thursday - 01/25/07
> 
> 
> Push Day / 8-12 Range
> ...



Great workout! Congrats on the bench PR, bet that felt good. Triceps must have been fried after that.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Great workout! Congrats on the bench PR, bet that felt good. Triceps must have been fried after that.



They were. I didn't see the need of going for a 3rd set of arm extensions, because my arms were toast anyway.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 1, 2007)

LAWL,  you don't need test if you're putting up numbers like that without strict diet.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> LAWL,  you don't need test if you're putting up numbers like that without strict diet.



But I'm a bloated fat pig.   I want to keep these numbers while weighing 210. 

BTW, how are you gains coming so far? Aren't you in your 4th week?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

Thursday - 01/31/07


10:30am
4oz turkey tender loin
1 cup mixed nuts


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)

turkeykikikakakokotaka


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey whats the cals and fat on a whole cup if mixed nuts? I normally only eat like 1/4 cup and thats like 17 grams of fat.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> But I'm a bloated fat pig.   I want to keep these numbers while weighing 210.
> 
> BTW, how are you gains coming so far? Aren't you in your 4th week?



Lawl, I'm on week 0, starting very soon.


I'm a needle virgin though.


Test will add size, but won't nessasarily cut fat--that all depends on diet.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thursday - 01/31/07
> 
> 
> 1:30pm
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey whats the cals and fat on a whole cup if mixed nuts? I normally only eat like 1/4 cup and thats like 17 grams of fat.



71g of fat according to http://www.nal.usda.gov


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2007)

Use calorieking.com


----------



## KelJu (Feb 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Use calorieking.com



Cool stuff, thanks.


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2007)

calorieking owns.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 2, 2007)

Friday - 02/02/07

*Weight: 228        
Sleep: 9
Skin: 8*


7:30am
3 Large Eggs

10:30am
2 & 1/2 cups cottage cheese


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2007)

That's a ton of cottage cheese. Good job, lol.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2007)

Cottage Cheese = sodium owned.


btw when your on cycle, don't eat sodium or you'll nuke yourself.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Cottage Cheese = sodium owned.
> 
> 
> btw when your on cycle, don't eat sodium or you'll nuke yourself.



Nuke? What will happen? I better go research sodium intake and AS.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 2, 2007)

BTW, I went overboard, and ordered a ton of shit. I don't plan on doing most of it anytime soon, but i wanted to sock up while I had a good connection.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2007)

Damn dude, you need to research your ass off.  This stuff is no joke.


I've been researching for a quite a while, and I have low T levels anyways.


The best a doc could do is put me on HRT which is ghey.  I'd rather medicate myself.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

So when did you decide to do a cycle? 

I will just tell you my own personal experience with it. And this is just mine, not that it happens to everyone. I have done 2 cycles in my life. Each time I got fat after I got off em. This is no joke. I went from 200-230 on my second cycle and I had a good set of abs. Within 2 months I was fat. I dont know why or how, but I was. I kept my cals at maintenence, and I continued to train. Who knows though just my story and why I wont do it again. But I carry bf easily. So my diet has to always be good. BTW after I got fat I busted my ass to lose the weight and in the process I was an idiot and lost my gains I got and was back at square one. Kick myself in the ass for that! But I wish you the best if you do decide to do it. Like BD said research your ass off. This is very serious shit and shouldnt be taken lightly. In case your wondering my first cycle was test enthanate 500mg/week for 12 weeks and dbol 30mg/day for 4 weeks.

Again best of luck.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

BigDyl, Holy shit! Thank you for pointing that out. I know someone who has been fucked up badly by Cushing???s disease which from my reading is a by product of sodium retention which you should know is from steroid use. You got my attention. I am going to research more before I start my cycles, because I have holes in my knowledge apparently. 
The guy I know was doing 7 different kinds of injections, and he ate complete garbage. Now he has Cushing???s disease, plus he now weighs about 150lbs down from 220lbs. 

DoubleD, I also appreciate your concern. I did the opposite that you did when I took my first cycle. I come down with strept throat than I got depressed because I lost 10 lbs during a cycle then I just stopped working out for 2 months, and shrank to 200lbs. It took me a good 4 months to dig myself out of the whole, so I am very aware of the possible problems that could pop-up during a cycle. 

I promise you guys that I will be reading about AS as much as possible for the next few weeks.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah well, apparently my first injection went well... but the afterwards part has got me.

I couldn't sleep because apparently Test downregulates dopamine, which causes you to be restless.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

Sunday - 02/04/07

*Weight: 227        
Sleep: 10
Skin: 8*


12:30pm
3 Large Eggs


I slept until 12:00 today, lawl. I rarely sleep late these days, but I took sleeping pills at about 1:00am this morning. I feel great, but I don???t know if I will be able to get to sleep at a decent hour tonight.

I stayed out last night for a while hanging out with friends. I didn't drink, but I smoked 2 cigarettes.  I have got to keep myself out of these situations where I can't trust my own will power. I am usually pretty good at doing what I set my mind to, but I got so much going on in my life that I don't always have enough energy to resist temptations. 

I threw the rest of the back away this morning.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah well, apparently my first injection went well... but the afterwards part has got me.
> 
> I couldn't sleep because apparently Test downregulates dopamine, which causes you to be restless.




Are you sure it is a dopamine problem and not blood pressure? It could be psychosomatic, because one injection shouldn't even have phased you yet. My sleeping went to shit on my first cycle, even my prescription stuff wasn???t helping. You need some high power stuff to knock you out, but that comes with its own set of risk.

I wish I had some information thta could help you.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

There are some non-prescription things that you can do to improve your sleeping habits.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There are some non-prescription things that you can do to improve your sleeping habits.



Been there, done that. 

That stuff is for people who have normal to semi-normal brain chemistry. I was going 2 and 3 days without sleeping when I was still in high school, and that was without any stimulates what so ever. My mom, my brother and myself have the most fucked up sleep cycle due to bad regulation of neurotransmitters. I had to carry my brother to the emergency two weeks ago because he was having a manic attack and wouldn't take his medication. He was so sleep deprived that he was psychotic. I am the only person that he trust when he losses his shit. He attacked his ceiling fan and busted his clock open in his sleep after taking some medication that our neurologist gave him. Lawl, what can I say, my entire family is completely nuts.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

Sunday - 02/04/07
Pull Day / 8-12 Range  
* 
Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 8     
Set 2: 225 x 8    
Set 3: 315 x 1

Chin-Ups:  (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 8
Set 4: BW x 7

Bentover Row: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 115 x 10     
Set 2: 135 x 10    
Set 3: 145 x 10 

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 495 x 15 *PR    
Set 2: 500 x 15 *PR   
Set 3: 500 x 15 *PR

Barbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 6    
Set 2: 95 x 8  
Set 3: 95 x 10 *PR

10 mins of grip work /w Hand Grippers
*


Haha mofo! Shrugs keep getting better and better. It is quite nice to be able to count on a muscle group to always perform above and beyond expectations.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

Sunday - 02/04/07


3:30pm
4 Large Eggs


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 4, 2007)

You should shrug someones car (preferably some hotty)... that would be so funny... your upper traps must tickle your ears.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You should shrug someones car (preferably some hotty)... that would be so funny... your upper traps must tickle your ears.



Haha, it is funny that you should say that, because they look like some sort of alien thing coming out of my back. It looks sort of like wings are about to sprout. Lawl, I'm retarded.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

Tell me you're using wrist wraps on those shrugs.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> That stuff is for people who have normal to semi-normal brain chemistry. I was going 2 and 3 days without sleeping when I was still in high school, and that was without any stimulates what so ever. My mom, my brother and myself have the most fucked up sleep cycle due to bad regulation of neurotransmitters. I had to carry my brother to the emergency two weeks ago because he was having a manic attack and wouldn't take his medication. He was so sleep deprived that he was psychotic. I am the only person that he trust when he losses his shit. He attacked his ceiling fan and busted his clock open in his sleep after taking some medication that our neurologist gave him. Lawl, what can I say, my entire family is completely nuts.



A guy from anabolicminds said nyquil will put me out pretty nicely.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Tell me you're using wrist wraps on those shrugs.



Of course! I'm strong, but I ain't no superman.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> A guy from anabolicminds said nyquil will put me out pretty nicely.



Contains the same active ingredient as unisome and any other over the counter sleep aid.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

Mudge uses a pinky finger grip when he does shrugs.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

I was feeling great at the gym, but now I feel like ass. I just had diarrhea, and now I don't have an appetite. God I hope I am not coming down with anything.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

Take your vitamins and drink water!

Have you tried Airborne supplement?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

I went ahead and converted the bacterial infection into machine language source code, connected remotely to your machine, and infected you with it.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Take your vitamins and drink water!
> 
> Have you tried Airborne supplement?



I'll do that. I think another good night's sleep might also be the ticket. I will be crashing in about 45 mins.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'll do that. I think another good night's sleep might also be the ticket. I will be crashing in about 45 mins.



Truths, I am going to sleep in 15 minutes...ahhh sleep.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2007)

Have you guys started a thread in the Health forum dedicated to sleeping disorders?


----------



## assassin (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you guys started a thread in the Health forum dedicated to sleeping disorders?



I did once..


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you guys started a thread in the Health forum dedicated to sleeping disorders?



I had a thread about it a while back I think. Maybe I can find it.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

Monday - 02/05/07

Leg Day (8-12) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 10
Set 4: 275 x 8
Set 5: 285 x 8
Set 6: 315 x 6              

SLDL: (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 8
Set 3: 235 x 8  *PR

Standing Calve Raises: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 300 x 30
Set 2: 350 x 25
Set 3: 400 x 25   
Set 4: 400 x 25  

Standing Calve Raises: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 60
Set 2: 225 x ---injured--- 
*


I had a great workout until my last set of calf raises. I pulled a muscle in the rear part of my right calf. I didn't get upset, and I just laughed it off. Oh well, shit happens. Usually I would get pissed and be a big baby about it, but I am adopting a "fuck it" attitude. I don't think it was severe, but it hurts to drive, and I have to turn my leg sideways to walk. It should be healed by the week's end. Lawl, at least it was on my last set rather than first. 

I am changing my squat style. I read a good article on T-nation about squatting big. They  said that by widening my stance I will be able to bring my hips and glutes into the movement, and that is where my power is. I thought about that, and later realized they are right. All of the major power lifters use a wide stance. It took me a lot of sets to stretch my hips out enough to go parallel, but once I got stretched out, the wide stance felt great. I think for the first time my hips were working. Due to ankle injuries, I lack ROM in my left leg, but I was able to get around that with the new stance. Today was the first time in years that I was able to go parallel without standing on plates. I am looking forward to perfecting this style.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

Monday - 02/05/07

*Weight: 224        
Sleep: 9
Skin: 8*


8:00am
3 Large Eggs

11:00am
6oz piece of broiled salmon


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

I have taken a wider stance it is really helps out. However, I only use it when going lower reps(not that you should, but I prefer it).  It seems like to help me in the very bottom part of the lift, makes it super tight in the hole. But it is something to progress to as I assume you already know. Don't just go super wide one day. You may also want to play with the bar setting. I have been trying to set it lower and lower. It feels very good with a wide stance squat.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

Monday - 02/05/07


2:30pm
boiled Shrimp
4oz Broiled Salmon


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

Monday - 02/05/07


7:00pm
2 cups cottage cheese


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

Join the injury club.


I can't even do cardio with the state my quad is in.


I feel like crap right now too.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Join the injury club.
> 
> 
> I can't even do cardio with the state my quad is in.
> ...



Don't inject in your leg anymore. Listen to me and musclepump, hit your delts. You will thank us later. Oh yeah, for me the soreness from my first injection lasted for about 4 days.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

Monday - 02/05/07


9:00pm
2 cups cottage cheese


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

Tuesday - 02/06/2006

*Weight: 228       
Sleep: 9
Skin: 9*


8:00am
3 Large Eggs

11:00am
4oz turkey breast
1 cup cottage cheese




The muscle in my calf doesn't hurt too much this morning. I can walk without pain, but I just can't contract the muscle very hard. I believe I will be fully recovered by my next leg day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> I have taken a wider stance it is really helps out. However, I only use it when going lower reps(not that you should, but I prefer it).  _It seems like to help me in the very bottom part of the lift, makes it super tight in the hole_. But it is something to progress to as I assume you already know. Don't just go super wide one day. You may also want to play with the bar setting. I have been trying to set it lower and lower. It feels very good with a wide stance squat.



Does seem to add some extra stretch to the bottom of your squat.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

Tuesday - 02/06/2006


12:00pm
10oz glass of veggie juice (carrots, broccoli, tomato)

3:00pm
6oz turkey breast

7:30pm
2 cups cottage cheese


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2007)

Wednesday - 02/07/2006

*Weight: 225       
Sleep: 9
Skin: 9*


8:00am
4 Large Eggs

11:00am
1 & 1/2 cups cottage cheese



Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 225 x 6 
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 300 x 3   

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 45 x 8
Set 2: 95 x 8   
Set 3: 135 x 5
Set 4: 155 x 5
Set 5: 185 x 3  *PR   

Dips: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW+25 x 10
Set 2: BW+35 x 10
Set 3: BW+45 x 10   

Cybex Arm Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 112 x 8
*


 Excellent Workout! A friend at the gym asked me today if I was on steroids.   That kicked ass. I gladly replied that I was not, but wait a month from now and you will see what I really do look like on steroids.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2007)

Wednesday - 02/07/2006


12:00pm
10oz glass of fruit juice (Carrots, Apple, Blueberries)


Mmmm, the fruit juice was so much better than the veggie juice. Maybe I will drink fruit juice and eat my veggies. 


1:30pm
2 Large roasted chicken quarters


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Wednesday - 02/07/2006
> 
> 
> 12:00pm
> ...


I eat my veggies as a snack ...


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

congrats on the PR's! Nice dips + overhead press, you have strong triceps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow 45 dips and a 300 bench, D's got some competition.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Wow 45 dips and a 300 bench, D's got some competition.



Haha, I think DoubleD deadlifts like 400lbs. I'm pretty sure he has me beat.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, I think DoubleD deadlifts like 400lbs. I'm pretty sure he has me beat.


Yeah at the moment ... but the way you keep working you'll catch up.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yeah at the moment ... but the way you keep working you'll catch up.



Haha, thanks. I hate to admit it, but in a few weeks I will take a stab at another cycle, so I should make some huge gains in the next few months.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, thanks. I hate to admit it, but in a few weeks I will take a stab at another cycle, so I should make some huge gains in the next few months.



Not that i'll understand it but what does a cycle look like? Yours?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Not that i'll understand it but what does a cycle look like? Yours?





KelJu said:


> Week 1: 500mg Enanthate
> NAC 1 tab, Milk thistle 1000mg
> Week 2: 500mg Enanthate
> NAC 1 tab, Milk thistle 1000mg
> ...


.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't understand any of it ,but thanks for posting it.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Wednesday - 02/07/2006
> 
> *Weight: 225
> Sleep: 9
> ...



Nice lifting man. Good shit.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2007)

Wednesday - 02/07/2006


3:00pm
8oz roasted chicken

6:00pm
6oz roasted chicken

9:00pm
6oz roasted chicken
1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

Thursday - 02/08/2006

*Weight: 226       
Sleep: 9
Skin: 9*


8:00am
1 cup cottage cheese

10:00am
6oz broiled salmon
1 cup brooccoli


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Wednesday - 02/07/2006
> 
> 
> 3:00pm
> ...



LOL you must be shitting hard.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL you must be shitting hard.



Yes actually, I find myself on the toilet a lot these days. I ate an entire chicken that day, and I plan to cook another one tomorrow.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

Thursday - 02/04/07
Pull Day / 8-12 Range  
* 

5 min of Ham and Glute Stretches

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 8     
Set 2: 225 x 8    
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 330 x 5   

Chin-Ups:  (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 9
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 8

Bentover Row: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 135 x 10     
Set 2: 155 x 8    
Set 3: 185 x 5 *PR 

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 25    
Set 2: 405 x 25   

Barbell Shrugs with 3 sec squeeze on each rep: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 10    
Set 2: 405 x 10 

Barbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 8    
Set 2: 95 x 8  
Set 3: 95 x 8

*


Booya! sumo Deadlifts are kicking ass. I finally felt my hip being brought into the movement. The set of 330 was easier than the set of 315, because toward the end of my third set I starting driving my hip forward by pushing out towards my ankles. I am sure that I will be able to do 350 on the next pull day.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Booya! sumo Deadlifts are kicking ass. I finally felt my hip being brought into the movement. The set of 330 was easier than the set of 315, because toward the end of my third set I starting driving my hip forward by pushing out towards my ankles. I am sure that I will be able to do 350 on the next pull day.



Nice.  There's nothing that'll put more weight on the bar faster than learning the correct form.  My bench jumped 20 pounds when I stopped doing them like a schmuck.

Great job!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

So i guess the sumos are here to stay?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> So i guess the sumos are here to stay?



For sure!  

My whole issue with deadlifting before was that I was always paranoid that I was going to hurt my back, and a few times i did. But pulling sumo takes most of the load off of my back, so I can pull harder. The strain goes to my hip and glutes rather than my lower back.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

Thursday - 02/08/2006


1:00pm
6oz Broiled Salmon 
1 cup broccoli

4:30pm
6oz Broiled Salmon
1 cup cottage cheese

7:30pm
1 & 1/2 cup cottage cheese


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

Friday - 02/09/2006

*Weight: 221  
Sleep: 6
Skin: 8*

Vitamins:
B-12 / 500mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acis / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg


9:00am
3 Large Eggs


A slight case of restless leg syndrome has been popping up lately. I had it real bad as a child, but I can't figure out what would trigger it now. It is very annoying and keeps me from falling to sleep on time. 


On a more retarded note, I went against everyone's advice and I injected AS this morning consisting of Test Enanthate and Tren Acetate. What can I say? I like to play big. I think I will be able to grab this thing by the horns. If not, I have enough experience this time to know when to cycle off and start pct early if problems arise.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2007)

How much did you weigh when you took the picture that is in your gallery?


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Just be careful and make sure your diet is perfect! It seems it has been for the past couple weeks, so you should be alright. Good luck.

I get restless legs sometimes, it's hard to stop because most of the time you don't even realize you are doing it.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 9, 2007)

Sometimes I get restless legs syndrome with my 'third' leg


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Sometimes I get restless legs syndrome with my 'third' leg



I get that in class all the time.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How much did you weigh when you took the picture that is in your gallery?



I weighed 205, but I am so much stronger now than when I took that picture. I was probably only squatting 300 then, and I was doing no dead lifting at all. I am stronger all around, but I have a significant more amount of fat.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

Friday - 02/09/2006


11:30pm
6oz Roasted Garlic Chicken
24oz Juice (carrot, apple, stawberry, lemon) 
1 cup broccoli


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



Is that Jack LaLanne?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Is that Jack LaLanne?








hai!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

Friday - 02/09/2006


1:30pm
4oz Roasted Garlic Chicken
1/2 cup raw almonds


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> hai!



The blue hair is hot. I would do her nasty, oh yeah!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Something about Asian women's faces that i like.


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

Hows the injections coming along?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I weighed 205, but I am so much stronger now than when I took that picture. I was probably only squatting 300 then, and I was doing no dead lifting at all. I am stronger all around, but I have a significant more amount of fat.



Okay, that's what I needed to know (and had guessed) in order to say this:






_*You're pretty fucking bad ass!   Great fucking job, man!!!*_


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Kelju is bad ass.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hows the injections coming along?



I'm kinda psyched to see how his body will change with the juice. Will you take a before and after pics kelju?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> hai!



OMG i just realized shes got a Microsoft symbol on her!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hows the injections coming along?



So far so good. This morning I did:

250mg Enanthate & 75mg Tren Acetate

I'll do these bi-weekly for as long as I feel like I have control over things. The deal I made with myself was that I will have to step outside myself once a day to check things out. If everything looks ok, I'll step back inside and finish my day. I think they call that observing ego. I'm also going to report everything, because sometimes an outside perspective is good.



DOMS said:


> Okay, that's what I needed to know (and had guessed) in order to say this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot dude! That means a lot coming from you. You guys give me the warm and fuzzies.
Friday - 02/09/07



fufu said:


> Kelju is bad ass.


Not as bad ass as you my friend! 


Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5
Set 5: 370 x 5  *PR            

SLDL: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 225 x 5  
Set 4: 250 x 5 *PR

Smith Machine Standing Calve Raises with Block: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 30
Set 2: 315 x 30
Set 3: 315 x 30   
Set 4: 315 x 35  

Sit-ups on 45 degree Incline: (2m RI) --- Holding Weight Behind my Head
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW+35 x 10 
Set 3: BW+10 x 8
Set 4: BW+5 x 5
Set 5: BW+5 x 3

Hand Grip Work with CoCs:       * Lawl  * 
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 10   

*


Alright, I made 2 PRs today, and I ripped my best pair of shorts doing it. On the first rep of the 370 set, my shorts exploded like a bomb. My spotters snickered a little, but it???s all good.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

Friday - 02/09/2006


2:30pm
4oz Roasted Garlic Chicken

4:30pm
6oz Roasted Garlic Chicken

8:00pm
6oz Roasted Garlic Chicken
1/2 cup almonds


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Kelju, do you feel any different on juice? What was your reason for doing it?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Kelju, do you feel any different on juice? What was your reason for doing it?



Lawl, in all honesty, I just want to look bad ass for summer. I want to turn heads. I know it is a little vane, but I work hard, so I should be able to feel like my work has paid off. I want to go to the next level. 

The funny thing about a cycle, and everyone who has ever done one will vouch for this: My rational brain tells me that there is no fucking way that I will see any effects for 2 weeks, but all of my lifts will go up and I will feel better. It is all placebo. It is nuts. I know that I am being tricked by placebo, yet I can???t' seem to figure out why my lifts are jumping up after my first shot today.


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow! Nice squats man.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2007)

> 9:00am
> 3 Large Eggs
> 
> 11:30pm
> ...


Hmmm.......Kelju, your diet concerns me


----------



## Spud (Feb 9, 2007)

Hahahaha, that's alot of roasted garlic chicken!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 9, 2007)

Dude the anabolics arent' going to take effect unless you get some carbs in.  Now if you plan to cut... by all means your diet can suck, and as long as you refill your glycogen stores, you'll get ripped and maintain strength.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

Veggies at each meal man.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Hmmm.......Kelju, your diet concerns me



I know, I know. I am not eating like this because I want to. I have classes in the morning, then I leave straight from class to work, then from work back to night classes. I have no time in between to get food together, so for convenience I roast or bake a chicken and eat on the chicken all day. I'll try to do better. I will also start eating more carbs now that I am on a cycle.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Hmmm.......Kelju, your diet concerns me


You been told ... 


> Veggies at each meal man.





> _I'll try to do better._ I will also start eating more carbs now that I am on a cycle.       Today 06:28 AM


Yet you quibble ... 

It isn't hard to snack on veggies ... just grab the pre-cut stuff (freshness required) and chew.  A bag of mixed fruit, some clean breakfast bars.  Do you have anything close so you can buy in bulk? Granola, flax ... and so on. Eat all this stuff on the run if you have too ... but Kelju EAT YOUR FUCKING VEGGIES SON!!!!!!!!!!  Don't make us come over there ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

P.S.

Your squats are f'n killer brother ... keep up the quality effort.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 10, 2007)

I think you should drop the tren son.

I don't even like dbol, but I would take it over tren.


tren = evil.


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

I do like dbol, nice with strength gains and is a great kick starter.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 10, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I think you should drop the tren son.
> 
> I don't even like dbol, but I would take it over tren.
> 
> ...


I know that if you get a little too into tren ... er a little too much tren into you ... the sides get outta hand, but if you use tren with caution it's perported to be good stuff.  Why you sayin tren=evil?  Not bein a smart ass ... I'm truly wanna know so I don't fuck up.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

How are things not to hung over today?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> How are things not to hung over today?



Not in the least. I stayed up posting and drinking water for about an hour last night. I feel pretty hydrated. I can't workout because I forgot that I have to go to the campus and work on my computer projects.




BoneCrusher said:


> You been told ...
> Yet you quibble ...
> 
> It isn't hard to snack on veggies ... just grab the pre-cut stuff (freshness required) and chew.  A bag of mixed fruit, some clean breakfast bars.  Do you have anything close so you can buy in bulk? Granola, flax ... and so on. Eat all this stuff on the run if you have too ... but Kelju EAT YOUR FUCKING VEGGIES SON!!!!!!!!!!  Don't make us come over there ...



Ok, Lawl. I'll do veggies with the first 3 meals, until I can get a better system figured out. I'll also be juicing a lot of cabbage this week, also. 



BoneCrusher said:


> P.S.
> 
> Your squats are f'n killer brother ... keep up the quality effort.



Thank!   I was blown away myself. It is the new squat position. I can feel my hip driving the weight rather than all of the weight being on my back and quads.




BigDyl said:


> I think you should drop the tren son.
> 
> I don't even like dbol, but I would take it over tren.
> 
> ...



Sorry man, I have already set everything in motion. I'll cycle off if I see problems popping up.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Wish I was still in college, god it was so much fun. 

I am fuckin hung over bad this morning. Already puked this morning and feel like my heads going to explode.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Yo kelju pics?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Yo kelju pics?




You want before and after?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wish I was still in college, god it was so much fun.
> 
> I am fuckin hung over bad this morning. Already puked this morning and feel like my heads going to explode.



Lawl, I don't like college life much. I can't wait to start my career. I got big goals and big dreams. I am ready to make stuff start happening.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I don't like college life much. I can't wait to start my career. I got big goals and big dreams. I am ready to make stuff start happening.



Trust me, these are words that are only ever spoken by someone while in college.  Once you get out into the world, you'll be begging to go back!  

Where do you go to school?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Trust me, these are words that are only ever spoken by someone while in college.  Once you get out into the world, you'll be begging to go back!
> 
> Where do you go to school?



 University of South Alabama. I like college as far as I like my field of study, but I don't like being poor with $40,000 of debt for student loan. I work 20 to 30 hours a week and take a full class load, so I rarely party. 

I like my job that I have now, but it doesn't pay enough. I know I am probably one of the highest paid college kids my age, but I got car insurance to pay, rent, bills, food, ect. 

I like the working would better than college life. Now if I was doing the frat thing, and daddy was paying my bills, I might feel a little differently. Bah, I think doing it the hard way has built character. I wouldn???t have done it any other way.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey, I did it the same way, and I'm telling you it was the best time of my life.  Broke?  I remember looking forward to the end of the week so you could pick up $10 donating plateletts.  (Like donating blood, only they take part out, give the rest back, and you can go 2x each week.  $5 the first time, $10 the second.)  

I also understand the load.  I worked full time and took a full load of classes.  Eventually, the school (Mizzou) felt bad about taking my cash when I didn't even go to class, and advised me to pursue other opportunities.  (Skip to the end, it was a lot easier to carry that load back then.  I ended up working with a family while I finished my undergrad and got my MBA.)

Don't worry about the loans.  A friend of mine once pointed out that we send our whole lives in debt over something, so why sweat it?


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Fuck I got about 100,000 bucks in debt. Yeah thats nice. I went to the University of Maryville in St.Louis. Just had to go to the private school! Fuck me!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Fuck I got about 100,000 bucks in debt. Yeah thats nice. I went to the University of Maryville in St.Louis. Just had to go to the private school! Fuck me!



Wow.  I had no idea Maryville was that expensive.  How was the education?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Fuck I got about 100,000 bucks in debt. Yeah thats nice. I went to the University of Maryville in St.Louis. Just had to go to the private school! Fuck me!



Yeah, I went to where I could afford. 3 years cost me $40,000. I went my first two years for free on an academic scholarship to a junior college. It was a waste of time as far as I was concerned, because I went for pre-engineering, then switched to computer science at south. I damn near had to start all over again. 

I will have gone to college for 6 years by the time I get my BS.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You want before and after?



Hell yeah man that would be sweet!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

A lot of people go to school for seven years.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm thinking about becoming a physical therapist so I'll be there for a while....YES!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Maryville is like 24,000 a year I believe. SLU is like 28,000 and Washington is like 40,000!!! So I picked the least out of em. I didnt even look at Wash U. 

Education there was a joke. Teachers with chips on their shoulders, and I passed each class and only went half the time. Hell I didnt just pass, but got pretty much all B's and A's. Really easy. Hell I didnt even go to my Philosophy class the whole second half of a semester, but once to take the final and I got a B in that class! I did more working out and partying than anything. However I never did get a degree, I am 6 credits away, but I got with my wife and I needed to take care of her and my daughter so I got a job and havent made it back to school yet.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I'm thinking about becoming a physical therapist so I'll be there for a while....YES!



 I have a few friends that went into that. I hope you are ready to work, because being accepted into physical therapy school is tough.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Maryville is like 24,000 a year I believe. SLU is like 28,000 and Washington is like 40,000!!! So I picked the least out of em. I didnt even look at Wash U.
> 
> Education there was a joke. Teachers with chips on their shoulders, and I passed each class and only went half the time. Hell I didnt just pass, but got pretty much all B's and A's. Really easy. Hell I didnt even go to my Philosophy class the whole second half of a semester, but once to take the final and I got a B in that class! I did more working out and partying than anything. However I never did get a degree, I am 6 credits away, but I got with my wife and I needed to take care of her and my daughter so I got a job and havent made it back to school yet.



Go back your only 25 its gonna be alot weirder when your 35 or 45. Get that good job for your family D.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Go back your only 25 its gonna be alot weirder when your 35 or 45. Get that good job for your family D.



I second that.  As a guy who finished up later (and as an HR person), I can tell you that it makes a huge difference in your career.  The downside is that with that many credits, you may need to go back to Maryville to finish.  A lot of schools can transfer, or at least say you have to do 30 or 40 credits at their place to graduate.  But do it sooner than later.  You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Ya I dont see myself going back to Maryville simply because its a long drive and I wont be staying on campus. Hell I know the problem with shit not tranfering. I couldnt get hardly anything to transfer from some night classes I took at a community college.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Maryville is like 24,000 a year I believe. SLU is like 28,000 and Washington is like 40,000!!! So I picked the least out of em. I didnt even look at Wash U.
> 
> Education there was a joke. Teachers with chips on their shoulders, and I passed each class and only went half the time. Hell I didnt just pass, but got pretty much all B's and A's. Really easy. Hell I didnt even go to my Philosophy class the whole second half of a semester, but once to take the final and I got a B in that class! I did more working out and partying than anything. However I never did get a degree, I am 6 credits away, but I got with my wife and I needed to take care of her and my daughter so I got a job and havent made it back to school yet.



It works out that way sometimes. My buddy Jake was working on his final dissertation to get his PHD when his wife got pregnant. That was 4 years ago, and he still hasn't finished the dissertation. He is the only true intellectual I have ever met that works for $15.00 and hour when he could be making $100,000 a year teaching at a university. He had perfect grades. He was working on his PHD at Berkley for Christ???s sake. I have been kicking him in the ass for the last 6 months. 

"Jake when the fuck are you going to finish your dissertation? Dude you are wasting away here you are destined for more."

I might have finally got through to him, because he told me yesterday that he is moving back to Seattle to finish his dissertation.   God, I hope he finishes it.


As far as my education, I am very satisfied with the computer science department at South. The CIS department is small because the dropout rate is 93%. So many kids think computer science means they will be playing computer games all day or something. Lawl, wtf did they think? 

???Ok class, today we are going to have a Counter Strike LAN party.???

The first programming class usually weeds out half of the freshmen, and if that doesn???t do the trick, data structures will. I know 90% of the people in my track, because so few of us have made it that far. I have 3 or 4 professors that know their shit. I have one professor for 3 of my classes this semester, and the guy is the best professor I have ever had. I feel fortunate to have been one of his students.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

I had some buddies skipping class because they saw me do it. Well in the long run it didnt pay off for em because they failed and was on probation. Wow now that would suck!

But I can relate to certain things. Like alot of people get into physical therapy and they dont realize the work they have to do for it. I had a g/f going to M-ville for that and she had TONS of work to do each night. I never had the interest to do that, and after seeing that it confirmed it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ya I dont see myself going back to Maryville simply because its a long drive and I wont be staying on campus. Hell I know the problem with shit not tranfering. I couldnt get hardly anything to transfer from some night classes I took at a community college.



Then find a school there and get your shit transfered.  Take classes at night or whatever, but get going.  Seriously, in 10 years, you'll be glad you did.  

What were you studying?  Are you still interested in it?  If not, you might be able to transfer more and keep some of that as a minor, then do a new major at the new school.  Just a thought.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So many kids think computer science means they will be playing computer games all day or something. Lawl, wtf did they think?
> 
> ???Ok class, today we are going to have a Counter Strike LAN party.???
> 
> The first programming class usually weeds out half of the freshmen, and if that doesn???t do the trick, data structures will. I know 90% of the people in my track, because so few of us have made it that far. I have 3 or 4 professors that know their shit. I have one professor for 3 of my classes this semester, and the guy is the best professor I have ever had. I feel fortunate to have been one of his students.



True story, I had the network admin come visit me a couple of months ago.  (BTW, my undergrad was in Psych and Comp Sci, so I speak your language.  Kinda.)  Anyway, my department was into so much tech stuff, we were basically and adjunct IT department.  They came over because they needed to do some network speed testing on the day before a holiday.  Their solution was to challenge my team in a Diablo II tourney.  (We passed, but the lesson is sometimes you do get to play games.  Of course, all those guys got laid off when their jobs were outsourced....)


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

I was going to become a teacher. However it doesnt appeal to me anymore. Something like exercise science or something like that does appeal to me and always has. But there is alot of fuckin math in that as well and I SUCK at math.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> I was going to become a teacher. However it doesnt appeal to me anymore. Something like exercise science or something like that does appeal to me and always has. But there is alot of fuckin math in that as well and I SUCK at math.



Yeah, that's a tough area.  Maybe just see what school is close and check out what they have to offer.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> I was going to become a teacher. However it doesnt appeal to me anymore. Something like exercise science or something like that does appeal to me and always has. But there is alot of fuckin math in that as well and I SUCK at math.



Damn math.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok brutus, pictures are up.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

You can sure see alot of hard work on that frame. Nice work.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> You can sure see alot of hard work on that frame. Nice work.



Lawl, I am a fat bastard. I have no definition what so ever. I need to drop 15lbs, badly. But, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Hell we are about at the same bf. I have been cutting for a few weeks now. Truthfully I dont care alot. Hell I am stronger than most people I know, so its ok in my mind. Besides, I am married.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

God you look like a beast! Excellent back traps look massive. Your on a cut cycle right?


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah I was goin to comment on that as well. Rear delts and traps look thick.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I was goin to comment on that as well. Rear delts and traps look thick.



A cross between a powerlifter and a submission fighter.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Ya I got that problem as well. I look more like a powerlifter. URGH! Oh well. As long as my arms are bigger than 17 and my chest is hovering around 50 I am happy with that!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> A cross between a powerlifter and a submission fighter.



You forgot lumberjack.  

Nice pics.  Good development!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Sunday - 02/11/2006

*Weight: 223         
Sleep: 2
Skin: 10* This is the best my skin has looked since I was 15! I haven't got a single bump.  

Vitamins:
B-12 / 500mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg


9:00am
3 Large Eggs
16oz cabbage juice      

12:30pm
3 Large Eggs
1 cup broccoli
20oz fruit juice (pear, strawberry, blueberry)


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Is there anyways to limit yourself to 3 yolks a day and add whites? Dude to much cholestrol!


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2007)

I think your skin took all your sleep points.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Is there anyways to limit yourself to 3 yolks a day and add whites? Dude to much cholestrol!



I suppose I could buy egg whites next time I am at walmart.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah definitly do something. That isnt good for ya. Just to much of it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.uniquepeek.com/viewpage.php?page_id=455


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I suppose I could buy egg whites next time I am at walmart.



Check out the price on egg beaters at sam's or costco.  I think it works out to be about the same.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> http://www.uniquepeek.com/viewpage.php?page_id=455



I don't get it.  I mean, I like it, but I don't get it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> I think your skin took all your sleep points.



LOL

Hey Kelju what brand are your B vitamins and do you feel they have made a difference?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL
> 
> Hey Kelju what brand are your B vitamins and do you feel they have made a difference?



They are Rite-Aid brand, and no I don't know if they are doing any good. I am just taking trouble's advice.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

Monday - 02/12/2006

*Weight: 221         
Sleep: 9
Skin: 10* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 500mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg


7:30am
2 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

2 large eggs + 2 whites = 160 calories...


That's horrible.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> 2 large eggs + 2 whites = 160 calories...
> 
> 
> That's horrible.



I'm not a big breakfast eater.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

Monday - 02/12/2007


10:30am
1 bowl homemade beek and veggie stew
1/2 cup dry oatmeal 



Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5 
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 300 x 3   

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 45 x 5
Set 2: 135 x 5   
Set 3: 155 x 5
Set 4: 185 x 5 *PR

Decline Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 5
Set 2: 275 x 5 
Set 3: 315 x 4   

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+25 x 10
Set 2: BW+45 x 10
Set 3: BW+60 x 8  

Dumbell Side Laterials: (2m RI)
Set 1: 15 x 10
Set 2: 20 x 10 
Set 3: 25 x 10   
*


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

You've been getting a nice streak of PR's recently, noice!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

lawl, so how long does it take to feel good on test?  3 weeks?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> lawl, so how long does it take to feel good on test?  3 weeks?



Yeah, somewhere in that time span.  I really started feeling it between week 2 and week 3 when I was using Enanthate.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> You've been getting a nice streak of PR's recently, noice!



Thanks, and lawl @ your avatar.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thanks, and lawl @ your avatar.



What about mine?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

Well so far I'm 9 days in, and all I've noticed is my resting beats per minute is up 10 beats a minute average, and my bp may be up 4-5 points on sys and dy.

I'm also restless sleeping sometimes.  Hopefully it gets better from here or I'm getting off, lol.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> What about mine?



I thought I had commented on it in another thread. If I didn't I Lawled to myself when I first say it.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Well so far I'm 9 days in, and all I've noticed is my resting beats per minute is up 10 beats a minute average, and my bp may be up 4-5 points on sys and dy.
> 
> I'm also restless sleeping sometimes.  Hopefully it gets better from here or I'm getting off, lol.



.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Well so far I'm 9 days in, and all I've noticed is my resting beats per minute is up 10 beats a minute average, and my bp may be up 4-5 points on sys and dy.
> 
> I'm also restless sleeping sometimes.  Hopefully it gets better from here or I'm getting off, lol.



It will get better, then maybe worse. I have no idea why your BP is up. I think it is in your head. I think you???re nervous about the gear and that is causing your slight BP increase.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

Monday - 02/12/2007



1:30pm
8oz broiled salmon
1 bowl of salad (baby spinach & broccoli)
Fruit juice (apple, strawberry, carrot, blueberry)


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> They are Rite-Aid brand, and no I don't know if they are doing any good. I am just taking trouble's advice.



you need to increase your dose of b12 to like 1mg or 2mg.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> you need to increase your dose of b12 to like 1mg or 2mg.



I'll check into that. Yo uare probably right, because I think I need 3 times the normal dose since I am on the cycle.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'll check into that. Yo uare probably right, because I think I need 3 times the normal dose since I am on the cycle.



Why B 12?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Why B 12?



That is what I read on another site. Bodybuilders actually take B-12 shots. I need to go dig up that page, and it might explain why we would need the higher dose.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

Monday - 02/12/2007



4:30pm
6oz broiled salmon
1 bowl of salad (baby spinach & broccoli)

7:30pm
6oz broiled salmon


I'm hungry, and out of food. I might have to go to get some food from fresh market, but I already took my sleeping meds. I would hate to hurt someone on the road.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

Monday - 02/12/2007



9:00pm
Salmon and Tuna Sushi
1/2 cup mixed nuts and rasins


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

Tuesday - 02/13/2006

*Weight: 224         
Sleep: 6
Skin: 10* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 500mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg


7:30am
2 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites
1/3 cup mixed nuts & raisins


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2007)

Typical dose of B12 is 1000mcg.

B12 helps with appetite and energy.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

It also helps the production of red blood cells.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> It also helps the production of red blood cells.



Yeah it is used for helping with anemia.  I wonder how much it impacts production of red blood cells in someone that isn't anemic?


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah it is used for helping with anemia.  I wonder how much it impacts production of red blood cells in someone that isn't anemic?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2007)

fufu said:


>



Especially since excess B12 is excreted, since it is a water soluble vitamin.

But I don't really know the impact of Anabolics on blood though.

That said B12 is stored in the liver, so maybe that is the reason for dosing b12, while on cycle.  Dunno.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Especially since excess B12 is excreted, since it is a water soluble vitamin.
> 
> 
> But I don't really know the impact of Anabolics on blood though.



I could be wrong, but I think taking AAS can produce more RBCs.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> I could be wrong, but I think taking AAS can produce more RBCs.



Yep that is what it looks like.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

So I guess I should keep the B-12 around 1000mcg?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

Tuesday - 02/13/2007



10:30pm
2 large eggs and 2 egg whites
1/2 cup mixed nuts and raisins



Pull Day / 8-12 Range  
* 

5 min of Ham and Glute Stretches

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5     
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 350 Failed    

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 9
Set 3: BW x 9

T-Bar Row: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 100 x 10     
Set 2: 125 x 10    
Set 3: 135 x 8 *PR 

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 25    
Set 2: 405 x 30 *PR   
Set 3: 405 x 30 *PR

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 10    
Set 2: 40 x 10  
Set 3: 45 x 8

*


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

you are the shrug-o-matic.

Ever think of doing things like scap retractions, face pulls or overhead shrugs to balance out your trap strength?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> you are the shrug-o-matic.
> 
> Ever think of doing things like scap retractions, face pulls or overhead shrugs to balance out your trap strength?



I tried to do overhead shrugs, and I didn't like the way they felt. It felt unnatural to me.

I will have to look up scapular retractions to see what those look like?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2007)

If you can, try shrugging with a trap bar.  If you're not careful, you may end up with your shoulder too far forward, which could lead to a pinched nerve.

Sadly, I don't have access to a trap bar. 

Nice job on the PRs, man!


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I tried to do overhead shrugs, and I didn't like the way they felt. It felt unnatural to me.
> 
> I will have to look up scapular retractions to see what those look like?



It's just one element of the row. You don't flex your elbows. Just pull back your shoulder blades.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 13, 2007)

You got one hell of a shrug.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

Tuesday - 02/13/2007



2:00pm
8oz grilled ribeye steak
2 cups steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You got one hell of a shrug.



The odd thing is I have never worked shrugs in my life until a few months ago. My traps grow faster than any other muscle in my body.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 13, 2007)

WHat happened with your sleep?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> WHat happened with your sleep?



A strange occurrence of restless leg syndrome for the past few nights. It is driving me nuts, and I don't know what is causing it. Last night it popped up fast, the second it came on my legs twitched, then the pain started. I am having it during the day now, also. I think it could be a side effect of the seroquel, but I can't be sure. I just need to eat enough sleeping meds to do the trick and knock my ass out.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

Yay! I got my new processor today.

AMD Duelcore X2 4800 

http://www.hothardware.com/viewarticle.aspx?articleid=682&cid=1

Fucking smoking, yo.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 13, 2007)

Tuesday - 02/13/2007



5:30pm
6oz grilled ribeye steak
1 cups steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)
1 cornish hen leg


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yay! I got my new processor today.
> 
> AMD Duelcore X2 4800
> 
> ...



Sweet!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2007)

Tuesday - 02/13/2007



7:30pm
8oz baken cornish hen
1 cup broccoli

9:30pm
1 cup cottage cheese
5 strawberries


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2007)

Wednesday - 02/14/2006

*Weight: 227         
Sleep: 5
Skin: 10* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 500mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 1200mg



9:am
2 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites
1/3 cup dehyrdrated veggie chips


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

veggie chips eh?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> veggie chips eh?



Yeah, fresh market makes them. They dehydrate carrots, string peas, cucumbers, and other stuff like that. They don't taste like a snack chip, but I think I just like the fact that the yare crunchy.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah its called they dehydrate it, get all of the vitamins and nurtients out and replace it with fat sugar and salt.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah its called they dehydrate it, get all of the vitamins and nurtients out and replace it with fat sugar and salt.



   So, no more veggie chips for me.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2007)

Wednesday - 02/14/2006


11:30am
6oz baked cornish game hen
1 cup steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2007)

How do you make all of this food?  Cornish game hen?  Where do you even get that?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mmmm baby chicken


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yay! I got my new processor today.
> 
> AMD Duelcore X2 4800
> 
> ...



What OS are you going to run?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2007)

HE should run Oberon Blue Bottle OS


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2007)

The home page for Oberon Blue Bottle wouldn't load.  

Why would he want to run that?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2007)

It's 1337 sk33t sk33t


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What OS are you going to run?



I am duel booting XP pro, and Vista. I really like openSuse now that I have gotten into it. 

I just turned my old computer into a linux torrent box. I ordered a cisco wardriving kit with the prism 2.5 chipset. I am going to then use kismet to break my neighbors wep encryption and use their router has download access for my torrent box. 

I need to order a barebones machine to run openSuse at my house. I have never had much exposure to Linux until now. Getting my apache web server running is proving to be a SOB at the moment.

We are getting into some really cool stuff in my network infrastructure classes. I am finally understanding data transmissions enough to use packet sniffers like wireshark and airsnort. If I learn this stuff well, I will be taking the network security classes over the summer. It will be nice to add those skills to my Resume.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> How do you make all of this food?  Cornish game hen?  Where do you even get that?



I buy half of my food from Walmart, and the other half from the Fresh Market. I was a cook at my uncle's restaurant for almost 4 years, so I am very good in the kitchen. That is why my gf or wife better be damn good at blowjobs.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2007)

JEFAtech makes a nice pcmcia card for wardriving purposes.  Uses the prism chipset too.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2007)

I didn't think anyone used wep anymore...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I didn't think anyone used wep anymore...



Most laymen use WEP or WPA. They can use whatever they want it doesn't really matter, because wireless is unsecure. My professor cracked the business departments secure wireless connection in 8 minutes using kismet.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am duel booting XP pro, and Vista. I really like openSuse now that I have gotten into it.



Let me know what you think of Vista.  Just about everything I've heard about it negative, but I'd like to get some feedback from someone first-hand.



KelJu said:


> Getting my apache web server running is proving to be a SOB at the moment.


  Why?  I installed Apache on Ubuntu yesterday (for the Java client web-interface) and it only took me a couple of minutes to get Apache up and going (less than 3 minutes).



KelJu said:


> We are getting into some really cool stuff in my network infrastructure classes. I am finally understanding data transmissions enough to use packet sniffers like wireshark and airsnort. If I learn this stuff well, I will be taking the network security classes over the summer. It will be nice to add those skills to my Resume.



Nice.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 14, 2007)

Wednesday - 02/14/2006


1:30pm
4oz baked cornish game hen
1 cup steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)

4:30pm
1 & 1/2 cup cottage cheese
8 strawberries

6:30pm
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup blueberries


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am duel booting XP pro, and Vista. I really like openSuse now that I have gotten into it.
> 
> I just turned my old computer into a linux torrent box. I ordered a cisco wardriving kit with the prism 2.5 chipset. I am going to then use kismet to break my neighbors wep encryption and use their router has download access for my torrent box.
> 
> ...



All this tech talk is making me happy in pants.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 15, 2007)

I suck at cooking.


Do you have any steamed veggie recipes... and how to make them?

Like the steaming part? lol


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I suck at cooking.
> 
> 
> Do you have any steamed veggie recipes... and how to make them?
> ...



Lawl, I do it the ghetto way. I bought a cheap pot with a lid and a strainer like this.




Put in inch of water in the pot. 
Cut up your favorite veggies, I like broccoli and squash. 

Put veggies in strainer resting on the lid of the pot and turn the heat on highest setting. steam for 5 minutes. It makes wonderful steamed veggies. I cook most of my beef on the George Foreman. I bake, broil, or roast my fish and chicken.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

Thursday - 02/15/2006

*Weight: 228         
Sleep: 4
Skin: 9* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 500mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 1200mg



8:30am
2 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites

11:30am
6oz ribeye steak
2 cups steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)

1:30pm
6oz ribeye steak
1 cup steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)

5:00pm
2 cups cottage cheese
1/3 cup organic blueberries


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

Thursday - 02/15/07

Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5
Set 5: 385 x 4  *PR            

Leg Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 5
Set 2: 405 x 5
Set 3: 585 x 5 *PR
Set 4: 675 x 5 *PR  

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 270 x 8  (injured again)  

*

I was having a great workout until I pulled my calf muscle again. Oh well, next time I will warm up properly.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

Bad luck there but you still got your squats and leg presses in with some good PRs.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice squats!!

I avoid calf shit...just cause I dislike it, lawl.

They are the only muscle I have that will cramp up when I work out. It hurts so much, once I felt like I was gonna puke.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 1200mg

What's the hawthorn berry for? That fish oil dose is to low get at least 3g of EPA/dha a day.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Why?  I installed Apache on Ubuntu yesterday (for the Java client web-interface) and it only took me a couple of minutes to get Apache up and going (less than 3 minutes).



We must do things a certain way. I am having mysql problems, because I choose to install the wrong version. Oh, well I will fix it Sunday.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice squats!!
> 
> I avoid calf shit...just cause I dislike it, lawl.
> 
> They are the only muscle I have that will cramp up when I work out. It hurts so much, once I felt like I was gonna puke.



I love working calves. This is the first problem I have ever had with them.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
> Fish Oil / 1200mg
> 
> What's the hawthorn berry for? That fish oil dose is to low get at least 3g of EPA/dha a day.



Hawthorne berry is for heart health and blood pressure. 

Thanks for the info, I'll boast the fish oil.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> We must do things a certain way. I am having mysql problems, because I choose to install the wrong version. Oh, well I will fix it Sunday.



Pants getting tighter .


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Pants getting tighter .



I don't follow?


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I love working calves. This is the first problem I have ever had with them.



foam rolling may do the trick.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I don't follow?



All this tech talk is turning me on!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> All this tech talk is turning me on!



Lawl, I'm happy then, because he repels chicks like nothing else.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I'm happy then, because he repels chicks like nothing else.



Dr Keke your not trying to seduce me are you!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Dr Keke your not trying to seduce me are you!



Only if that is you in your avatar.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

Thursday - 02/15/2006






8:00pm
3 shrimp stuffed broiled salmon fillets


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 15, 2007)

Livin a rough day there eh bra?  Shrimp stuffed salmon ... sounds fricken tasty.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Livin a rough day there eh bra?  Shrimp stuffed salmon ... sounds fricken tasty.



Not too bad.  I won't need my calf to be 100% for push and pull, so I can still workout friday and sunday. I'm trying to look on the bright side. 

The shimp stuff salmon was off the chain. Walmart sells them already made up, but I didn't like the price, so I looked at the package to figure out what they used in the stuffing. I must have got close cause it was mighty tasty.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Not too bad.  I won't need my calf to be 100% for push and pull, so I can still workout friday and sunday. I'm trying to look on the bright side.
> 
> The shimp stuff salmon was off the chain. Walmart sells them already made up, but I didn't like the price, so I looked at the package to figure out what they used in the stuffing. I must have got close cause it was mighty tasty.


Plus Wal-Fart is all about the absolute cheapest shit they can find in what ever they make.  You can buy good ingredients and still save a few bucks.  And bra ... nothing impresses a woman like an exotic meal before you fuck her stupid.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2007)

Friday - 02/16/2006

*Weight: 227         
Sleep: 8
Skin: 10* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



8:30am
2 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2007)

Friday - 02/16/2007


11:30am
8oz ribeye steak
2 cups steaked veggies (broccoli & squash)



Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 225 x 5
Set 4: 275 x 5
Set 5: 300 x 4   

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 45 x 5
Set 2: 135 x 5   
Set 3: 155 x 5
Set 4: 185 x 5
Set 5: 200 x 2 *PR

Dumbbell shoulder Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 50 x 8
Set 2: 60 x 6
Set 3: 60 x 6

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 8
Set 2: BW+60 x 8
Set 3: BW+75 x 8 *PR  


*


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Friday - 02/16/2007
> 
> 
> 11:30am
> ...



Wow. You are one strong bastard. Good work.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Is it just me or are your weights going up nicely? 300 for 4? Thats pretty good. And you about caught me on those OH Presses!


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, your numbers are getting very advanced.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow. You are one strong bastard. Good work.



Thanks man. 




Double D said:


> Is it just me or are your weights going up nicely? 300 for 4? Thats pretty good. And you about caught me on those OH Presses!



Yeah, this is the strongest I have ever been in my life. I feel that I am well rounded, but I wish my deadlift numbers would improve. OH presses have shot up. My number 1 goal atm is to OH press my bodyweight. 



fufu said:


> Damn, your numbers are getting very advanced.



Loan me about a 100lbs from your deadlift and I will almost be satisfied. I can't wait for 2 weeks from now, because that is when the gear will start working completely. It takes about 3 weeks to really start working.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a week to go then.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Ya I remember the first time I OH Pressed my bw, it is very satisfying. I can always remember hearing people say alright I can bench my bodyweight. Now I know I can oh press it, and after that maybe BB curl it, haha who knows?!?!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ya I remember the first time I OH Pressed my bw, it is very satisfying. I can always remember hearing people say alright I can bench my bodyweight. Now I know I can oh press it, and after that maybe BB curl it, haha who knows?!?!



I am close to squatting twice my bodyweight. I guess that is more of a true test of strength pound for pound being able to throw up huge numbers at a lower bodyweight.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2007)

Either I pulled an abdominal muscle or I have a hernia. God please let it be a pulled muscle. God, I never have asked youf or much...eh well you never fucking gave me what I asked for before, so maybe this time come though for me. I might even believe in you if you make this god possible hernia go away. Amen.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

What happened??


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Either I pulled an abdominal muscle or I have a hernia. God please let it be a pulled muscle. God, I never have asked youf or much...eh well you never fucking gave me what I asked for before, so maybe this time come though for me. I might even believe in you if you make this god possible hernia go away. Amen.


I'll consult with Myself and get back to ya on that one.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Friday - 02/16/2007
> 
> 
> 11:30am
> ...


Okay who are you and what did you do with our Kelju ...


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Friday - 02/16/2007
> 
> 
> 11:30am
> ...



Damn, nice work kelju.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> What happened??



I felt a pinch in my lower left abdominal region when I was doing Squats with 385. It might be a hernia. I am scared shitless now, because I can't take off from work for the length of time it takes to recover from surgery, and I won't be able to lift for like 8 weeks.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 17, 2007)

Saturday - 02/17/2006

*Weight: 227         
Sleep: 1  
Skin: 10* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



8:30am
2 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites
1/2 cup outmeal dry


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I felt a pinch in my lower left abdominal region when I was doing Squats with 385. It might be a hernia. I am scared shitless now, because I can't take off from work for the length of time it takes to recover from surgery, and I won't be able to lift for like 8 weeks.



Actually I have heard it is common to start lifting after only 3 weeks.

I have had the same thing happen to me, but not on squats. Actually, yes I think it was squats now that i think back on it. I was doing pause squats and I was getting a cramp in my abs, never got cramps, it was odd, but I was fine.

Another time I was doing ab work(which I don't do anymore) and I bent over and my lower left abdominal area went fucking crazy on me and tightened up alot. 

Do you see any visible protrusion? I've almost convinced my self I had had hernias several times but I was always fine.

Have you tested yourself in different kind of ranges of motion to see how it feels?


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Saturday - 02/17/2006
> 
> *Weight: 227
> Sleep: 1
> ...




Looks like sleep took a shitter. I can relate. My throat was horrible last night and I only got 3 hours of sleep and woke up about every 20-30 minutes. 

Atleast it is a saturday. Gotta look on the bright side.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Actually I have heard it is common to start lifting after only 3 weeks.
> 
> I have had the same thing happen to me, but not on squats. Actually, yes I think it was squats now that i think back on it. I was doing pause squats and I was getting a cramp in my abs, never got cramps, it was odd, but I was fine.
> 
> ...



hurts when I lay on my back in the bed, when I sit up, when I have to take a dump, and when I lean back. I hope it is muscular. I see nor feel any protrusions, so I am iffy about whether it is really a hernia.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> hurts when I lay on my back in the bed, when I sit up, when I have to take a dump, and when I lean back. I hope it is muscular. I see nor feel any protrusions, so I am iffy about whether it is really a hernia.



It very well could be muscluar. When I injured my sternum by dropping a dumb bell on it my comfortable movement was seriously compromised. Things you wouldn't even think would hurt the chest area would. Like sitting up, opening cabinits, all that jazz, it was pretty bad, but completely muscular.

The abs come into play with nearly any movement of the body, so I could imagine it would be alot worse.


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Man so sorry to hear about this. You seen a doc yet? I would definitly let him know whats going on. And I mean everything. Best of luck and god speed on your recovery.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd say stay away from squats and deads for a couple of weeks.  I know it sucks that you are mid-cycle... but you could always come off for now, and then go back on when it's healed


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 17, 2007)

check your balls for any protrusions also. Sry to hear about the problem Kelju im actually kinda scared for you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2007)

Best advise:

No Squats or Deads and see a doc ASAP.   Even if it's a hernia you can start biking in two weeks and light lifting again in four weeks ( I had one repaired in '04).


----------



## KelJu (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. I guess the thing to do is see a doctor Monday. If it is in fact a hernia, I will start pct and cycle off the gear. I'm not going to cry over spilled milk, and this is not my fault, so I'm not going to be hard on myself. 

Thanks for the support my niggas, lawl.



BTW, nice avatar Admiral Kiki.


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> *Thanks for the support my niggas, lawl.*




rofl


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

Take it easy big guy. You are smart not to worry- worrying doesn't do anything positive. Get a diagnosis first and then go from there- no more information you have the better.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunday - 02/18/2006

*Weight: 228         
Sleep: 9 
Skin: 9* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



9:30am
3 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Sunday - 02/18/2006
> 
> *Weight: 228
> Sleep: 9
> ...



Good to see that fish oil up some and the b-12 i take 2 grams a day and i feel extremely energetic.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunday - 02/18/2006



12:30pm
6oz roasted garlic&celery chicken
2cups steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)

4:00pm
6oz roasted garlic&celery chicken
2cups steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2007)

How are the abdominals feeling?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> How are the abdominals feeling?



Surprisingly good. It may be a pulled muscle after all.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Surprisingly good. It may be a pulled muscle after all.



That's good to hear brother Kelju!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> That's good to hear brother Kelju!



Thanks dude. I'm still going to be checked out Monday, just to be sure, but I think I will be fine.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunday - 02/18/2006



6:30pm
12oz roasted garlic&celery chicken 

10:00pm
1 cup cottage cheese
6 strawberries


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

SWEET! Just a pulled muscle. Awesome.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

I saw the Doc this morning. He could not detect a hernia. YES!!! Wooohooo. Hell yeah! Nanananaaanananananna!  I went ahead and took my shot today, and I will be ready to workout tomorrow morning.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

Monday - 02/19/2006

*Weight: 232  
Sleep: 9 
Skin: 9* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



9:30am
3 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites

12:30pm
6oz ribeye steak
2 cups steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)

3:30pm
6oz ribeye steak
1 cup steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 19, 2007)

Keep an eye on that BP son.


I've been tracking mine at around 125-130/60-65.

Also I don't know how prone you are to hair loss, but I ordered some fina and spiro just incase I start losing it.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Keep an eye on that BP son.
> 
> 
> I've been tracking mine at around 125-130/60-65.
> ...



Nurse took my BP this morning and said it was fine. I din't ask her what it was, but she must not have thought it was high enough to be alarmed about. 

As far as the hair goes, I got tons of air, and it doesn't appear to be thinning. My father is 62 with a perfect head of hair, but my brother went balled at 20, so who know?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

The hair loss gene gets passed down from your Mom...not your pop.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> The hair loss gene gets passed down from your Mom...not your pop.



That is what I have heard, but that makes no sense, because all of my mom's family went balled in their early twenties.


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Keep on eye on all that cholesterol your taking in. Be very aware of that. While red meat is good, it is only good in moderation. Also you got the whole eggs. Just be careful with all the red meats.


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh nice work on the bodyweight as well. Seeing any noticable differences yet?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh nice work on the bodyweight as well. Seeing any noticable differences yet?



What? I gained 9lbs.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 19, 2007)

I definetly noticed some weird shit my last workout when weights felt light as hell.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 19, 2007)

Tren is supposedly a hairline killer, and bp murderer.  


I'm on a measly 400 mg of test-e per week and I'm all stressed over possible sides, blah.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah 400mg a week isnt much compared to what I have seen some people inject. I have seen some people inject the following:
1,000mg/week deca
1,500mg/week Test
and first the first 5 weeks Dbol at 50mg a day.
He had nolva on hand
and was goin to run clomid post.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2007)

How do people run that much and not get sides?

I've been having trouble sleeping every  now and then.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I definetly noticed some weird shit my last workout when weights felt light as hell.



In a few weeks, you will be doing high reps with your old 1RM.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Tren is supposedly a hairline killer, and bp murderer.
> 
> 
> I'm on a measly 400 mg of test-e per week and I'm all stressed over possible sides, blah.




I am willing to gamble. I knew the risk when I started this.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 20, 2007)

Tuesday - 02/20/2006

*Weight: 231          
Sleep: 9 
Skin: 9* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



9:00am
3 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites

11:30pm
6oz broiled salmon
1 cup oatmeal
10oz cabbage juice


----------



## KelJu (Feb 20, 2007)

I tried to workout today. I did deadlifts fine, but I couldn't do chin-ups because of a terrible pain in my lower abdominal area. Something is fucking wrong. I don't know what it is, but maybe I should see another doctor.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Ya definitly see another doc. Its not worth your health. 

BD-Ya I dont get it. Thats a fuckin ton to run and nothing? I dont get it. I also knew a guy from anabolex.com years ago he was constantly having to take test just so he didnt crash. He was taking for maitnence like 800mg/week.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

That is good advice DD. I saw a second Doc today, and she told me I have a muscular issue, and it isn't a hernia. Thank Buddha, thank Alia, thank God, thank every-fucking-body. 

I'm taking a week off so the muscle can heal, then I will jump back on the horse. I have been training my grip since it is the only thing I can do. I have already moved up 40lb on my Captains of Crush.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome, big relief. What CoCs do you have?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Awesome, big relief. What CoCs do you have?




??? Sport @ 80 lb. (No. 1402) 	
warm up and condition your hands
yellow spacer

??? Trainer @ 100lb. (No. 1250) 	
if you???re ready for serious grip training
yellow spacer

??? No. 1 @ 140 lb. (No. 1251) 	
if you have been training your crushing grip or have unusually strong hands


I have been using the trainer, but now I can do high reps with the number 1. I expect to be able to workout with the number 2 in a few weeks.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2007)

I am thinking of getting the #1 and #2 for my birthday. I love those things.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> I am thinking of getting the #1 and #2 for my birthday. I love those things.



I would think you could handle number 2 and 3 if you can pull 500lbs without straps.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 22, 2007)

Where can I get them?


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Where can I get them?



www.ironmind.com www.elitefts.com


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I would think you could handle number 2 and 3 if you can pull 500lbs without straps.




That would be cool, but I hear the #3 is really damn tough to close. If you can close it, you can tape yourself doing it under certain conditions and you get to be a "certified CoC" and get your name on a website.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> www.ironmind.com www.elitefts.com


  

I highly recommend them. My grip is finally getting stronger.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't get your forearms and hands so strong that you break your little kiki.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm looking to do 10-20 reps per set, so I guess I have to go with the #4 gripper.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 22, 2007)

DigDyl, with your flapper strength you would break the strongest one.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 22, 2007)

Magnus Samuelson doesn't have anything on me son!


I'd rep out with the #4 grippers and be like "What now, Samuel...SON!?"


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Isn't static strength what we want in our grip?


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah I am more into giving the straps a toss and doing what I can with brute strength. I used to use straps all the time, then I came here and stopped all together. And proud to say I have been strap free for about 6 months now, haha.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I am more into giving the straps a toss and doing what I can with brute strength. I used to use straps all the time, then I came here and stopped all together. And proud to say I have been strap free for about 6 months now, haha.



Sounds like a fucking AA meeting lol.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats what I was getting at.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 24, 2007)

I want to workout!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I want to workout!



Me too!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 24, 2007)

Yo ain't got the guts for it son ... sit there in that chair and chill.  


No lifting heavy objects for you  '.


How's your diet doin?  Any chocolate binging lately?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 24, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I want to workout!



Why can't you?


Dude you better cycle off if you can't lift for weeks.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Any chocolate binging lately?



Yes!  

If I don't lift for a period of time I will start eating like everyone else. I have been eating 2 meals a day, maybe 2, and eating dessert with my last meal.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunday - 02/25/07

*Weight: 231        
Sleep: 10 
Skin: 10* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mgFish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg




11:00am
2 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites
1/4 cup outmeal dry

2:30pm
8oz roasted garlic & onion chicken
1/4 cup outmeal dry
1 cup steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)






BigDyl said:


>




Yeah, I know. I'm retarded. But at least I bounced back today. My abdominal didn't hurt this morning, so I stretched everything out for about 30 minutes, then worked out for about an hour.



Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 225 x 6
Set 4: 275 x 6
Set 5: 315 x 6  
Set 6: 350 x 6            

SLDL: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 185 x 6
Set 3: 225 x 6 
Set 4: 250 x 5   

Standing Calf Raises: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 200 x 20
Set 2: 250 x 20
Set 3: 350 x 20
Set 4: 400 x 20

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 100 x 30
Set 2: 180 x 30
Set 3: 225 x 30
Set 4: 270 x 25 
*

I had a good workout, but it would have been better had I not been focusing on my abdominal injury. I couldn't stop thinking about whether I was pushing too hard. I guess I have had so many injuries lately, I tend to get paranoid.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2007)

Good stuff! 

Good thing that you are wary of your abs, better safe than sorry.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 25, 2007)

SO maybe you got a shot at being back in the game?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Good thing that you are wary of your abs, better safe than sorry.



Yeah, but I need my confidence back to throw up big weight again. Hopefully after a few good workouts, I won't be so paranoid. I always practice the best form I can, but injuries will happen sometimes regardless.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> SO maybe you got a shot at being back in the game?



Yeah. My Doc said I didn't have a hernia, so I am going to ease back into lifting. I shouldn't have any worries until me next pull day, which is what injured me in the first place I think.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 25, 2007)

Why don't you keep lifting normally, and skip exersizes that will exacerbate the injury for a few weeks.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 25, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Why don't you keep lifting normally, and skip exersizes that will exacerbate the injury for a few weeks.



That's good advice.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 25, 2007)

Btw, I'm on week 4, and I'm not enjoying the cycle like everyone says they do.  Maybe I'm just too paranoid or something.

I swear, I can never sleep well the night after I inject.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Leg Day (3-5) Range
> *Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI)
> Set 1: 135 x 6
> Set 2: 225 x 6
> ...



Wow, nice work... 350x6 is no joke, you don't even use a belt either do you?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Keljus back!!! GJ buddy.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm glad to see that you're doing better, KelJu!

Even after a hiatus your squats are still the bomb!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 26, 2007)

Monday - 02/26/2006

*Weight: 233         
Sleep: 9 
Skin: 9* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



9:00am
3 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites
1/4 cup oatmeal dry

12:00pm
6oz ribeye steak
1 cup steamed veggies (broccoli & squash)
1/4 cup oatmeal dry



Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 225 x 5
Set 4: 275 x 5
Set 5: 300 x 3   

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 155 x 5   
Set 3: 185 x 4
Set 4: 205 x 1 *PR

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW+45 x 8
Set 3: BW+75 x 8
Set 4: BW+90 x 6 *PR  
*

That was a pretty good push day. I wasn't too worried about my abs and I could concentrate on my lifts.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 26, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Btw, I'm on week 4, and I'm not enjoying the cycle like everyone says they do.  Maybe I'm just too paranoid or something.
> 
> I swear, I can never sleep well the night after I inject.



Just go with it dude. Worrying is stress, and stress is bad for training.

Are you seeing some strength gains yet? You should be breaking all sorts of records soon.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm glad to see that you're doing better, KelJu!
> 
> Even after a hiatus your squats are still the bomb!





Brutus_G said:


> Keljus back!!! GJ buddy.



As usual, I greatly appreciate the support of my buddies.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

Sick lifts!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Sick lifts!



thanks.! I was in a completely different mood leaving the gym than when I first came in. I didn't even want to lift this morning, because I thought I was rushing back too soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Good god SON! Look at those sick dips.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good god SON! Look at those sick dips.



Haha, thanks. There was a dude in the gym giving me a funny look when I was hooking the chains to two 45 plates. I stared at me the whole time I was doing the set and when I finished he, he walks over to me to tell me how impressed he was.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, thanks. There was a dude in the gym giving me a funny look when I was hooking the chains to two 45 plates. I stared at me the whole time I was doing the set and when I finished he, he walks over to me to tell me how impressed he was.



Probably checking your butt out


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 26, 2007)

> * Dips: (2m RI)
> Set 1: BW x 8
> Set 2: BW+45 x 8
> Set 3: BW+75 x 8
> Set 4: BW+90 x 6 *PR  *








Incredible stuff ... ABSolutely outstanding.


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

I am more impressed with the military than anything!!!

ASTOUNDING!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am more impressed with the military than anything!!!
> 
> ASTOUNDING!!!!



Yeah, it has been jumping up quickly. I need to squeeze out 25 more pounds to press my body weight. That is a big goal of mine right now.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Incredible stuff ... ABSolutely outstanding.



Thanks man!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice lifts!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPznTIM-31A


----------



## KelJu (Feb 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice lifts!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPznTIM-31A





You almost got me in trouble in class with that one. I couldn't stop snickering.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

Well done indeed!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

And those numbers on the sleep and skin are looking good!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 1, 2007)

Thursday - 01/01/2007


*Weight: 230         
Sleep: 10 
Skin: 8* 

Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



6:30am
3 Large Eggs & 2 egg whites

9:30am
8oz roasted chicken
1/4 cup oatmeal
10oz cabbage juice

12:30pm
8oz roasted chicken
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 cup steamed veggies


Pull Day / 3-5 Range  
* 

10 min of Ham, Back, Abs, and Glute Stretches

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5     
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 325 x 5
Set 5: 370 x 5 *PR

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 6
Set 2: BW+10 x 6
Set 3: BW+25 x 6 *PR

T-Bar Row: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 90 x 5     
Set 2: 115 x 5    
Set 3: 150 x 5 *PR
Set 4: 180 x 5 *PR 

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 10    
Set 2: 405 x 10    
Set 3: 495 x 10
Set 4: 585 x 10 *PR

Barbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 5    
Set 2: 105 x 5  
Set 3: 115 x 5 *PR
*

Lawl!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> *Set 4: 585 x 10 *PR*



Damn, you pull like the Sasquatch.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

Your shrugs are cosmic! I think we need to start calling you the human valet.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Your shrugs are cosmic! I think we need to start calling you the human valet.



What is a valet?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Damn, you pull like the Sasquatch.



Thanks, um... I guess! Lawl, seriously thanks.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> What is a valet?



I looked it up in the dictionary.

val·et 

 (v
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







t, v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)_n._*1. * A *man's male servant*, who takes care of his clothes and performs other personal services.
*2. * An employee, as in a hotel or on a ship, who *performs personal services* for guests or passengers.​_v._ *val·et·ed*, *val·et·ing*, *val·ets

*
All I'm going to say is, don't be alone with him...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I looked it up in the dictionary.
> 
> val·et
> 
> ...





Yeah, I know that definition, but I couldn't make sense of it, so I assumed there was some unlisted definition I was unaware of.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, I know that definition, but I couldn't make sense of it, so I assumed there was some unlisted definition I was unaware of.



Do you see that?!  _You killed my joke!!_ Murderer!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, and he probably meant that you can lift a car.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you see that?!  _You killed my joke!!_ Murderer!!!



But your joke involved me being an idiot. Thats not fair!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

In Canada a valet is a general term we use to call a person at a restaurant or hotel that parks your car and carries your bags. I'm saying you could lift the car and move it cause you're the shrug master.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> In Canada a valet is a general term we use to call a person at a restaurant or hotel that parks your car and carries your bags. I'm saying you could lift the car and move it cause you're the shrug master.



Valet means the same thing here.

On a side note, why would you call something that has 18 wheels, six axles, weighing over 20,000 pounds a "lori"?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Valet means the same thing here.
> 
> On a side note, why would you call something that has 18 wheels, six axles, weighing over 20,000 pounds a "lori"?



I do that. Its a bad habit i picked up from the English.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow! That looks like your best workout in a long time. Those shrugs blow my mind duuude whoaaa.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2007)

lawl, those shrugs blow Mudges shrugs away X 100.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Seems pr's are coming like crazy. Very nice KJ!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the support guys. I haven't had a whole lot of time to past this week. I have been taking midterm exams, and I've been balls to the wall trying to make good grades on them. I will try to keep my training program up to date, but right now I won't be able to log everything. 

I had the best workout of my entire life tonight, and I was pretty tired when I went in there. The AS must be doing its job, because all of my lifts took quantum leaps.

03/02/07

Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5
Set 5: 375 x 5 *PR  
Set 6: 405 x 2 *PR           

SLDL: (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 6 
Set 2: 235 x 6
Set 3: 245 x 5 
Set 4: 275 x 5 *PR  

Leg Curls Raises: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 150 x 8
Set 2: 200 x 5 *PR
Set 3: 200 x 5 *PR

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 135 x 20
Set 2: 180 x 20
Set 3: 225 x 20
Set 4: 270 x 20
Set 5: 315 x 20 *PR 
*


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2007)

Bloody hell man!

Id check to see if any of your skin has turned green, because i have a hunch that The Incredible Hulk is about to make an appearance at IM!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Haha, thanks guys! I really don't want to take much credit for these lifts. I'm lifting the same as I always have, but we all know the AS is the only variable I changed.


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

You better knock it off, your going to catch me on everything and then blow me away!!! Especially on those squats!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

Do you feel like a God?


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thanks for all the support guys. I haven't had a whole lot of time to past this week. I have been taking midterm exams, and I've been balls to the wall trying to make good grades on them. I will try to keep my training program up to date, but right now I won't be able to log everything.
> 
> I had the best workout of my entire life tonight, and I was pretty tired when I went in there. The AS must be doing its job, because all of my lifts took quantum leaps.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^
Kelju...........are you *sure* that you are not actually a gorilla or hard as nails primeval mountain man?????????? That's some workout dude.....


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2007)

goob said:


> ^^^^^^
> Kelju...........are you *sure* that you are not actually a gorilla or hard as nails primeval mountain man?????????? That's some workout dude.....



Lawl, no. I'm just another corn fed country boy.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine seems to have kicked in slightly, but has had zero effect on flat bench strength so far.  However it has increased dumbell press strength +10 lb's on each dumbell, and back and leg strength explodes.  Not sure wtf is up with flat bench stagnating though.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Mine seems to have kicked in slightly, but has had zero effect on flat bench strength so far.  However it has increased dumbell press strength +10 lb's on each dumbell, and back and leg strength explodes.  Not sure wtf is up with flat bench stagnating though.



You know, I have never seen you post you training program. Do you mind giving me a quick run down of what you typical pushing workout looks like?


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah Bigdyl should start a journal.


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

He had that nutrition journal, so you know BD, always gotta be different.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah Bigdyl should start a journal.



I know it would like to see your workouts Bigdyl.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope everyone is well. I have spent maybe 5 minutes on IM each day for the last week or so. I finally finished midterms, and did well on most of it. I still have 2 huge projects due this week, so I won't be working out. I'll probably have to pull an all nighter to get my server project working and get the documentation written. Most of my friends in the class have reported a 4-6 hour run just to get the documentation finished. I have to print out a couple hundred pages and then go to Kinkos to have it spiral bound. 

I am so burned out. I fill like ass. If I can finish both projects tonight, I am going to take the rest of the week off and get my mind right. Maybe I'll hit the iron again Sunday with a refreshed state of mind.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

Work hard now, play a lot more later.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I hope everyone is well. I have spent maybe 5 minutes on IM each day for the last week or so. I finally finished midterms, and did well on most of it. I still have 2 huge projects due this week, so I won't be working out. I'll probably have to pull an all nighter to get my server project working and get the documentation written. Most of my friends in the class have reported a 4-6 hour run just to get the documentation finished. I have to print out a couple hundred pages and then go to Kinkos to have it spiral bound.
> 
> I am so burned out. I fill like ass. If I can finish both projects tonight, I am going to take the rest of the week off and get my mind right. Maybe I'll hit the iron again Sunday with a refreshed state of mind.



Git R done'z all ima sayin'.   I'm happier than Jim Nabors with a wheelbarrow full of buttholes just ta see ya here.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)

Good luck!! You always make me feel so damn lazy!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 7, 2007)

Bah, it is 3:30am and I have been working on this shit for 8 hours straight. I'm about 90% done, but I kind of want to hang myself. 

I under estimated the length of this project.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Bah, it is 3:30am and I have been working on this shit for 8 hours straight. I'm about 90% done, but I kind of want to hang myself.
> 
> I under estimated the length of this project.




You're an animal ... an animal with a future.

"I study nuclear science, I love my classes
I got a crazy teacher, he wears dark glasses
Things are going great, and they're only getting better

I'm doin' all right, getting good grades
The future's so bright I gotta wear shades
I gotta wear shades... "


----------



## KelJu (Mar 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You're an animal ... an animal with a future.
> 
> "I study nuclear science, I love my classes
> I got a crazy teacher, he wears dark glasses
> ...



Lawl, thanks for the pick me up. I'm tired, and I am not going to wait for this shit to print out. I'm going home to sleep until 1:30. Fuck my morning class, I ain't going!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 7, 2007)

Good luck Kelju.


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

Best of luck KJ!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for you guys support. I always seem to feel like a big turd when I don't left for an extended period of time, and during exam days I just don;t have enough energy or time. Well I'm done, and it is time to lift again. I don't feel like I have lost much strength. I am retarded for starting the cycle 3 weeks before midterms, but hey thats the way things go sometimes.  


Tuesday - 03/13/2006

*Weight: 226         


Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



8:00am
1 cup tuna salad
1/4 cup oatmeal dry

11:00am
2 cup tuna salad
1/4 cup oatmeal dry

2:00pm
2 cup tuna salad with 2 slices wheat bread

4:30pm
2 cup tuna salad with 2 slices wheat bread

7:00pm
6oz ribeye steak 
1 cup steamed veggies

9:30pm
6oz ribeye steak 
1 cup steamed veggies


Push Day / 3-5 Range  


Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 3   

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 155 x 5   
Set 3: 185 x 3
Set 4: 200 x 1

Standing Dumbbell Presses: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 50 x 8
Set 2: 60 x 5   
Set 3: 70 x 5

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW+45 x 8
Set 3: BW+90 x 5
Set 4: BW+90 x 5 


I can live with that. My numbers should be up again in no time.*


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 13, 2007)

I bet if you upped your carbs by about 100 grams, your strength would go way up.  50 carbs before you lift, 50-75 afterwards.  



Lawl my shoulder is swollen and sore from an injection 6 days ago.  Not red or "hot" though.  Maybe it'll go away.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I bet if you upped your carbs by about 100 grams, your strength would go way up.  50 carbs before you lift, 50-75 afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl my shoulder is swollen and sore from an injection 6 days ago.  Not red or "hot" though.  Maybe it'll go away.




Well I did have 4 pieces of wheat bread. Its hard to get carbs at work, I guess I could cook some oatmeal or brown rice and eat it at 5:00pm before I leave work to go to the gym.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl my shoulder is swollen and sore from an injection 6 days ago.  Not red or "hot" though.  Maybe it'll go away.




Lawl, your such a puss! Take it like a man, thats the way I see it.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, your such a puss! Take it like a man, thats the way I see it.



Lawl I could care less if it's sore as it didn't give me any strength problems lifting today.  However, I'm just paranoid about infections which I assume have to be red and hot, but my skin is normal color.  Do you ever have swelling 5-6 days after an injection like that?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Well I did have 4 pieces of wheat bread. Its hard to get carbs at work, I guess I could cook some oatmeal or brown rice and eat it at 5:00pm before I leave work to go to the gym.



On cycle carbs before workout = crucial.  You gotta top off the glycogen stores.


Just throw some rice in a plastic bag and eat it out of the bad with a plastic fork while driving or something, lawl.  I can eat and drive, lawl.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl I could care less if it's sore as it didn't give me any strength problems lifting today.  However, I'm just paranoid about infections which I assume have to be red and hot, but my skin is normal color.  Do you ever have swelling 5-6 days after an injection like that?



I rarely have any reaction what so ever other than mental effects. The stuff effects everyone differently. For me, I have no injection problems, or pain, but the stuff makes me rapid cycle hard which makes keeping my sanity rough.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 13, 2007)

At least my bp is 125/58


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> At least my bp is 125/58



Lawl, mine was 158, and I am taking tons of herbal stuff.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 13, 2007)

Up your potassium.  Up your cycle support.  Take more fish oils.  Drink more water. 

That should take off 10-20 points.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Up your potassium.  Up your cycle support.  Take more fish oils.  Drink more water.
> 
> That should take off 10-20 points.



Cool, I'll do that. The tren is fucking my already high blood pressure.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I rarely have any reaction what so ever other than mental effects. The stuff effects everyone differently. For me, I have no injection problems, or pain, but the stuff makes me rapid cycle hard which makes keeping my sanity rough.



What is rapid cycle?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> What is rapid cycle?



Means my mood changes many times during the day. I go from one extreme to the other. One second I am at peace with the world and everything is right, but the next second I want to strangle somebody to death with my bare hands.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Means my mood changes many times during the day. I go from one extreme to the other. One second I am at peace with the world and everything is right, but the next second I want to strangle somebody to death with my bare hands.



Oh snap !


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2007)

Wednesday - 03/14/2007


*Weight: 228         


Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



8:00am
2 cups oat bran w/ milk
1 cup tuna salad

10:00am
1 cup tuna salad w/ 1 piece of wheat bread

12:00pm
1 cup tuna salad w/ 1 piece of wheat bread

2:00pm
1 cup tuna salad w/ 1 piece of wheat bread

5:00pm
1 cup tuna salad w/ 1 piece of wheat bread

7:30pm
6oz ribeye steak 
2 cups steamed veggies

9:30pm
6oz ribeye steak 
2 cups steamed veggies


Pull Day / 3-5 Range  
 

10 min of Ham, Back, Abs, and Glute Stretches

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5     
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5
Set 5: 370 x 2 

Pull-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 6 

Bentover Row: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 135 x 8     
Set 2: 155 x 8    
Set 3: 175 x 5 
Set 4: 195 x 4 *PR 

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15    
Set 2: 405 x 15    
Set 3: 495 x 15
Set 4: 545 x 10 

Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 8    
Set 2: 45 x 8  
Set 3: 45 x 7
*


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Great comeback workout.

Made a PR on rowing!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> Great comeback workout.
> 
> Made a PR on rowing!



Thanks birthday boy. I'll take it when I can get it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 14, 2007)

KelJu is the comeback kid. I see you are still the trap master! How the hell can you shrug that much is beyond me. Nice job.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thanks birthday boy. I'll take it when I can get it.



You should start using the power rack as part of your shrug weight.


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

I havent been around much, but workouts still lookin good!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> I havent been around much, but workouts still lookin good!!!!



How are things going for ya bud?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You should start using the power rack as part of your shrug weight.



Lawl, if only my arms were a little longer. 

I could shrug more, but my grip won't allow it. Even with straps, I can't hold onto more than 600lbs. The straps cut into my wrist and I bleed during every pull day. I figured I would toughen up over time, but it hasn't happened.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 16, 2007)

lawl, I would focus more on something else.  Your shrugs are basically maxed out until you bring your other body parts up.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 16, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> lawl, I would focus more on something else.  Your shrugs are basically maxed out until you bring your other body parts up.



But they are so fun to do. Its pretty nice to have a muscle group that can take everything I throw at it. Calves are the same way. I can't stack anymore weight on the machine, because the peg only holds 6 45s. 

I guess it is an ego thing. I need a little ego boost. I have lost a ton of strength over the midterm. I was squatting 405 for reps, and now I am hitting 375 once.  

My traps and calves didn't lose any strength, but everything else did.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 16, 2007)

03/016/07

Weight: 226         


Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



6:00am
3 eggs
2 cups oat bran

9:00am
2 cups cottage cheese


Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5
Set 5: 375 x 1  


SLDL: (3m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 6 
Set 2: 235 x 6
Set 3: 245 x 4

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 135 x 15
Set 2: 180 x 15
Set 3: 225 x 25
Set 4: 270 x 25
*


----------



## fufu (Mar 16, 2007)

it's ok, when I was sick and took a week off I lost strength squatting, but now I back, well kinda, with the glute I can't go heavy, but my strength is up.

I had 3x8 with 275, then 1x6 with 285 when I came back and I went to failure with that, then the next set I only had three, and the reps were really hard.

Give'r time!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 16, 2007)

Up your carbs before your workout!

I bet you'd get another 20-30 lb's on squat.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2007)

Haha, those Shrugs are mental 

Good job! Whatever you say your workouts are solid, man.


----------



## Double D (Mar 16, 2007)

Things are ok, gettin pretty messed up tommorow, going to St.Louis for St.Patricks day!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 16, 2007)

I still like you Kelju!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 16, 2007)

Lawl my shoulder is all better.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl my shoulder is all better.



Good deal! How are the gains coming?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2007)

Monday - 03/19/2006

*Weight: 228      


Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



8:00am
3 eggs
1/4 cup oatmeal

10:30am
2 eggs
1/4 cup oatmeal

1:00pm
6oz ribeye steak 
1 cup steamed veggies

3:00pm
6oz ribeye steak 
1 cup steamed veggies

5:30pm
1and1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 cups raisin bran


Push Day / 3-5 Range  


Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5 *PR   

Incline Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 205 x 6
Set 3: 255 x 5

Standing Barbell Military Press: (3m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5   
Set 3: 205 x 4 *PR
Set 4: 225 x 1 *PR

Dips: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW+ 45 x 6
Set 2: BW+ 90 x 6
Set 3: BW+135 x 3 *PR 

Rope Pull-Downs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 6 *PR
Set 2: 100 x 5 *PR 
*


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 19, 2007)

My god man!!! 315 x 5 on bench and BW + 135 x 3... Wow!!!  I just exploded in my pants!


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2007)

Whoa, you're crazy. Awesome workout. Damn good benching. Are we going to see a 350 lb bench possibly?

Are you cutting btw?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Whoa, you're crazy. Awesome workout. Damn good benching. Are we going to see a 350 lb bench possibly?
> 
> Are you cutting btw?





Bakerboy said:


> My god man!!! 315 x 5 on bench and BW + 135 x 3... Wow!!!  I just exploded in my pants!




Lawl, thanks dudes! A 350 Benchpress would be awesome, and I think I can do it, if I stop slacking. I will have to do it in the next month because finals start in early may, and I will have to throttle down in the gym.


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, don't hurt yourself. Would a 350 bench be a PR?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, don't hurt yourself. Would a 350 bench be a PR?



Hell yeah. Actually, 315 is the most weight I have ever tried.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

Tuesday - 03/20/2007


*Weight: 228         


Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



7:30am
2 eggs with sausage  

10:00am
6 oz ribeye steak
1 cup cottage cheese


Pull Day / 3-5 Range  
 

10 min of Ham, Back, Abs, and Glute Stretches

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5     
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 295 x 5
Set 4: 370 x 2 

Pull-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 6 

T-Bar Row: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 90  x 8     
Set 2: 135 x 8    
Set 3: 150 x 6  

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 20    

I broke one of my straps when I loaded up 405 lawl!

Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 8    
Set 2: 50 x 8  
Set 3: 50 x 8 *PR


That was an ok workout, but I would have liked to been able to finish my shrugs. I will have to buy new straps.*


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> *
> Set 4: 370 x 2
> *
> I broke one of my straps when I loaded up 405 lawl!
> That was an ok workout, but I would have liked to been able to finish my shrugs. I will have to buy new straps.



In-fucking-sane job on the Dead lifts!

What happened when you lost the bar on the Shrugs?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> In-fucking-sane job on the Dead lifts!
> 
> What happened when you lost the bar on the Shrugs?



Not too much. I dead lift on the power rock standing on 35lb plates, so when the strap broke, the bar only dropped about 2 inches. 





Lawl, at first I kind of liked the idea that I broke a strap, but then I was disappointed knowing that I needed the strap so much that I snapped it in two. Doing shrugs.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

^ I think you should sue the company!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

noice, your gains seem to be parrelleling my own.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, at first I kind of liked the idea that I broke a strap, but then I was disappointed knowing that I needed the strap so much that I snapped it in two. Doing shrugs.



Don't feel bad, man.  There are, in my opinion, only a handful of exercises that I think it makes sense to use straps on, and this is one of them.  I don't see how a person's grip could possibly keep up with their back.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

A 350 bench would be pretty nice. The most I have gotten was 365 some 4 years ago and I thought I was in heaven then! Seems like I got there fairly quickly and then my body was like, well I think I will go ahead and take a shit on your strength right here! I dont get it, best of luck KJ!!!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Don't feel bad, man.  There are, in my opinion, only a handful of exercises that I think it makes sense to use straps on, and this is one of them.  I don't see how a person's grip could possibly keep up with their back.



Yeah, thats a great way of looking at it. Well, at least was my strap that broke and not something else on my body breaking.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> noice, your gains seem to be parrelleling my own.



Its about time. I thought you weren't gonna get off the gear because you went seeing a good enough benefit : side effect ratio.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I think you should sue the company!



I could fake an injury and get paid yo, lawl.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2007)

Wednesday - 03/21/2006

*Weight: 231      


Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



8:00am
2 eggs w/ sausage

11:00am
2 eggs w/ sausage
1 cup cottage cheese


Leg Day (10-12) Range
Wide Stance Squats: (1.5m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 4: 275 x 12
Set 5: 300 x 12 

SLDL & Leg Curl Superset: (1.5m RI)
Set 1 (SLDL): 135 x 12 
Set 2 (Leg Curl): 100 x 12
Set 3 (SLDL): 135 x 12
Set 4 (Leg Curl): 100 x 12 

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 135 x 35
Set 2: 180 x 35
Set 3: 225 x 35
Set 4: 270 x 35 



 

Holy hell that was hard! I didn't realize how out of shape I was. I was really sucking wind on that forth set of squats, and never really recovered from it until I rested for a minute after the superset of curls and SLDLs. 

I liked though. My legs felt like rocks, and I had almost forgot what a good pump felt like.*


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice job on the superset.  I gave 'em up after I popped a rib, though.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Out of shape? Those were 12 rep heavy squats!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on the superset.  I gave 'em up after I popped a rib, though.



Popped a rib?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Out of shape? Those were 12 rep heavy squats!



I just felt out of shape. I was really sucking wind. I remember when I wasn't has strong, but I could do 12 reps of 225 when 300 was my max, and I didn't suck wind like I did today.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Popped a rib?



I was on my second (maybe third) superset of RDLs & Leg Curls.  I got up from the curls to do the RDLs.  I was so worn out I did them with shitty form and, during my second rep, I heard a very loud "pop!".  Most of the strength went out of me but I managed to re-rack the bar.

I ended up popping my left-side, top most, floating rib free.  In other words, I yanked it free of the cartilage.

It took about a month to heal.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I was on my second (maybe third) superset of RDLs & Leg Curls.  I got up from the curls to do the RDLs.  I was so worn out I did them with shitty form and, during my second rep, I heard a very loud "pop!".  Most of the strength went out of me but I managed to re-rack the bar.
> 
> I ended up popping my left-side, top most, floating rib free.  In other words, I yanked it free of the cartilage.
> 
> It took about a month to heal.



Man that sucks. I had something similar happen to me when I was 10. I was playing peewee football and I took a bad hit from a much bigger kid. For about a week, it hurt to breath.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I just felt out of shape. I was really sucking wind. I remember when I wasn't has strong, but I could do 12 reps of 225 when 300 was my max, and I didn't suck wind like I did today.



The stronger you get the more demanding 12rep sets will get.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> The stronger you get the more demanding 12rep sets will get.



I guess so. Next time I am going to do 12 with 315.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

You know I dont know what you may think about this, but here check this out:

If you are going to superset your SLDL's with leg curls, why not superset you squats with leg extensions? And better yet superset your SLDL's with a more strength option like hypers or glute ham raises?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> You know I dont know what you may think about this, but here check this out:
> 
> If you are going to superset your SLDL's with leg curls, why not superset you squats with leg extensions? And better yet superset your SLDL's with a more strength option like hypers or glute ham raises?



Hypers and glute ham raises sound good, but I refuse to do leg extensions. My knees are bad enough, and I have read from legitimate sources that leg extensions are terrible for your knees


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2007)

Man o man, I have some serious DOMS in my legs today. My body isn't use to high reps. This is good. Throwing some new stuff at my body might be great for growth.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Man o man, I have some serious DOMS in my legs today. My body isn't use to high reps. This is good. Throwing some new stuff at my body might be great for growth.



Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2007)

Suddenly, I feel a bit under the weather...


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Suddenly, I feel a bit under the weather...



Help is on the way!


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Help is on the way!


Only if you're wearing that outfit!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2007)

Friday - 03/23/2006

*Weight: 230         


Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg




Push Day / 10-12 Range  


Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 185 x 12
Set 3: 225 x 12
Set 4: 250 x 10   

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 12
Set 2: 135 x 10   
Set 3: 150 x 8

Incline Dumbbell Presses: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 35 x 12
Set 2: 45 x 12   
Set 3: 55 x 10

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 16
Set 2: BW x 16
Set 3: BW x 15


Hmm, I'm not use to high reps still. I figured I would have been able to do more, but I forgot how much harder 10-12 reps was. But, I'm still satisfied.*


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2007)

KelJu said:


> *
> Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)
> Set 1: 115 x 12
> Set 2: 135 x 10
> Set 3: 150 x 8*



I'm so freakin' jealous!


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, high rep benching is killer.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2007)

lawl, I'm going to do some higher rep stuff today/


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey I would like for you to change your ri's to 90 second ri's I would like to see what you do with that! Your numbers are very good now, I just think you'll get one hell of a burn out of that.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey I would like for you to change your ri's to 90 second ri's I would like to see what you do with that! Your numbers are very good now, I just think you'll get one hell of a burn out of that.



Ok, I'll do it. I have a stop watch that I use to time my RIs so, it won't be hard to make the adjustment.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm so freakin' jealous!



You have the career I won't. I am pretty sure that puts you in the lead.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You have the career I won't. I am pretty sure that puts you in the lead.



 





DOMS is just a noob.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> DOMS is just a noob.





Enough of the secrecy, I know you are in the field, because you are spot on with most of your computer answers, plus who else would know what subnetting and kesmit were. What do you do for a living?


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Dude it is going to be bad ass, especially since your not used to it. I would say try it for a few sets and if you are left winded back off a bit, but do it as often as possible.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 23, 2007)

How did you groove the high rep dips? I think it's smart of you to switch your rep range up. I'm sure you will be in better overall condition for doing it. Looks like you are killin' it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2007)

Out of everything you did i bet the military presses where the hardest.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 24, 2007)

Good push day brother K ... 

* Set 1: 135 x 12 = 1620 pounds
Set 2: 185 x 12 = 2220 pounds
Set 3: 225 x 12 = 2750 pounds
** Set 4: 250 x 10   = 2500 pounds
 .............. total  = 9090 pounds*

Things that way that much ... 

You lifted the combined weight of a Ford F-150 packed with 37 strippers ... not the skinny lil crank skanks but the healthy ones with the big plastic titties!!

You lifted the combined weight of the fighters from all three of the last UFC events if stood up on one stage ... including Joe Rogan.

You lifted the combined weight of 101 pony kegs or enough beer to serve 4949 people.

That doesn't even include the combined weight from the rest of your routine ...  ... keep up the killer work homey.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Good push day brother K ...
> 
> * Set 1: 135 x 12 = 1620 pounds
> Set 2: 185 x 12 = 2220 pounds
> ...




Nice I need you to come to the gym with me. Thats fuckin inspiring!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice I need you to come to the gym with me. Thats fuckin inspiring!



True he could count with 35s instead of 45s! Anyways those were some cools facts Bonecrusher.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Good push day brother K ...
> 
> * Set 1: 135 x 12 = 1620 pounds
> Set 2: 185 x 12 = 2220 pounds
> ...





Dude, that is one cool way of looking at it. I can't wait to add up my pull day. You just changed how I think about training.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2007)

Sunday - 03/25/2007


Weight: 232         


Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



9:30am
4 eggs

11:30am
6oz can of tuna
1 cup bran flakes

3:00pm
6oz can of tuna
1 cup bran flakes

6:00pm
2 Salmon stuffed salmon steaks
2 cups steamed veggies


Pull Day / 10-12 Range  
* 

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 6    
Set 2: 225 x 6    
Set 3: 295 x 3
Set 4: 365 x 3
Set 5: 385 x 3 *PR
Set 6: 400 x 1 *PR
*

Woooooohoooooo! Yeah mofo, fuck yeah! I just made dead lift my bitch today. I was really getting tired of not ever being able to get 400, but I had no idea that while walking into the gym today that today would be the day. Hell, I knew that when I was warming up that my legs and back felt good, so I decided to try and beat my all time best of 375. I was thinking about going for 370 maybe. I was pulling 365, and I repped out 3 really easy, so I stopped to save a little for 380. I then said to myself fuck it, I'm going for 385. Well I pulled 385 with ease, and then repped out 2 more. I stopped again, and thought damn that was easy. So I got a wild hair up my ass, and stacked on 400 for shits and giggles. I didn't really expect to get it. I pulled as hard as I could and to my own surprise, the weight started slowly moving off of the floor. I almost had to stop, because my legs were violently shacking, but I made myself keep pulling. When I locked out, I screamed out across the gym, "FUCK YEAH!!", carefully dropped the weight. I am so happy. My shitty deadlift as been eating at me, but I kept trying, and it paid off. 

* 
Pull-Ups:  (90s RI)
Set 1: BW x 6
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 9 

T-Bar Row: (90s RI)     
Set 1: 90  x 12     
Set 2: 100 x 12    
Set 3: 135 x 10  

Barbell Shrugs: (90s RI)
Set 1: 405 x 25    
Set 2: 405 x 25
Set 3: 405 x 20
Set 4: 405 x 19

Hammer Curls: (90s RI)
Set 1: 35 x 12    
Set 2: 40 x 12  
Set 3: 45 x 10 
*

Wooooooo, I am beat. I kicked the workout's ass, and the workout kicked my ass. It was mutual today. I was almost too tired to drive when I left the gym. 
I feel good, though. It has been a really good day. I did my taxes today, and I am getting almost 200 back, because I always pay the maximum, and I get a tax credit for both living in the Katrina zone, and educational write-offs. I don't have to worry about money for the rest of the semester, so that is a load off. Training is at its best. I'm doing ok in school, but I could be doing better. I need to spend the rest of tonight and most of tomorrow studying, because I didn't do as well on one of my midterm exams as I would have liked too. 

Luckily, I have plenty of time to pull my grade up, and I did real well on my apache server project. Hmmm, maybe I'll just eat some Ambien and go to bed soon.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on the pr! Hey how do you like the 90 second ri's?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Congrats on the pr! Hey how do you like the 90 second ri's?



Lawl, I don't. They are tougher than what I'm use to, but they will probably pay off. It is almost as tough as doing straight cardio work. I was sucking wind pretty good by the time I got to the shrugs.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Its intense as fuck isnt it?!?! It will pay off.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Sunday - 03/25/2007
> 
> 
> Weight: 232
> ...


You've positioned yourself to be successful both physically and intellectually, and you've busted your ass to get it done.  Now you are starting to really see and feel the rewards.  LOL ... pretty cool to watch that happen brother K.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

R U still on cycle?


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice deadlift!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

Strong stuff kiki!!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2007)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I feel good, though. It has been a really good day. I did my taxes today, and I am getting almost 200 back
> Luckily, I have plenty of time to pull my grade up, and I did real well on my apache server project. Hmmm, maybe I'll just eat some Ambien and go to bed soon.



Lawl, that was a typo. I am getting $2,000.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> R U still on cycle?



I'm about to throttle off in 2 weeks. I will be starting pct next week.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Depressing time? As far as body wise, did you attain anything you wanted?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Depressing time? As far as body wise, did you attain anything you wanted?



No. Midterms completely fucked me. For 2 weeks I couldn't eat or sleep right. It happens to me every time. I guess I should be smart enough to not start a cycle when I know I have important things to do. It wasn't a waste, though. I made some very nice gains, and the cycle I took was pretty lite weight.

I learned some things. That life. You live and learn.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, but who can honestly get the stuff and not immediatly use it?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 26, 2007)

Lawl I don't know if tren is really that light weight.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2007)

Monday - 03/26/2006

Weight: 231      


Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



8:00am
2 eggs w/ sausage

11:30am
1 can of tuna
1/2 cup oatmeal dry

3:00pm
8oz top sirloin steak
1/2 cup oatmeal dry


Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 4: 315 x 5
Set 5: 405 x 5 *PR 

SLDL: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 6 
Set 2: 225 x 6
Set 3: 275 x 5 *PR

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 135 x 25
Set 2: 180 x 25
Set 3: 225 x 25
Set 4: 270 x 25
Set 5: 315 x 25 *PR 
*


Lawl, I was going to go for high reps today, but my legs felt really strong, so I wanted to attempt a PR on squats.


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2007)

Whoa, awesome squats!

Today I was wondering what your max squat was. For some reason I was thinking 375 for a few reps, I was way off. 225 must feel light as fuck.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I don't. They are tougher than what I'm use to, but they will probably pay off. It is almost as tough as doing straight cardio work. I was sucking wind pretty good by the time I got to the shrugs.



Lawl, I remember on one of my old programs I had 30-90 sec RI's depending on the week... 90 seconds was the most rest I got between sets... Didn't do much for my strength, but my body recomped nicely and I was pretty well conditioned.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 26, 2007)

Lawl AAS pwns when you can gain strength on a caloric deficit.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a feeling I could get close to getting 405 x 1 now on squats, lawl.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 26, 2007)

KelJu, I thought you started a new program 

Those are monster squats- you blow my mind


----------



## Double D (Mar 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Monday - 03/26/2006
> 
> Weight: 231
> 
> ...




Freaky squats!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 26, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I have a feeling I could get close to getting 405 x 1 now on squats, lawl.



Shit, I just wet myself. 

You boys and your big weights


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2007)

GJ Kelju i bet if you did powerlifter squats 475 could be achievable right now.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

Friday - 03/28/2006

*Weight: 228      


Vitamins:
B-12 / 1000mcg
B-6 / 100mg
Saw Palmetto / 950mg
Folic Acid / 400mcg
Niacin / 500mg
Milk thistle / 200mg
Glucosmine HCL / 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate / 200 mg
MSM / 1500mg
Liver Aid
Hawthorn Berry / 625mg
Fish Oil / 2400mg
Co Q-10 / 100mg



8:00am
3 eggs
1/4 cup oatmeal

10:30am
2 eggs w/ sausage
1/4 cup oatmeal

1:00pm
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup raisin bran

3:00pm
2 cups cottage cheese
1/2 cup almonds


Push Day / 3-5 Range  


Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5    

Dumbbell Incline Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 40s x 8
Set 2: 50s x 8
Set 3: 60s x 8
Set 4: 75s x 6 *PR

Standing Barbell Military Press: (3m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 205 x 3 *PR

Dips: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW+ 45 x 5
Set 2: BW+ 90 x 5
Set 3: BW+135 x 4 *PR 

Arm Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 8 
Set 2: 112 x 8 *PR
Set 3: 125 x 6 *PR 


Great workout! My arms were completely shot after that one. My arms were trembling in class today. I might be pushing close to over training. I have been training 5 days a week. I think I need to start a deload. I haven't had one in 4 weeks. I think I should take off the next week and start again this time next week.*


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> GJ Kelju i bet if you did powerlifter squats 475 could be achievable right now.



I think I am doing power squats. I take a real wide stand and I lift more with my hips and glutes rather than quads. My numbers really shot up once I switched stances.


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

Crazy facking dips!@!!


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I have a feeling I could get close to getting 405 x 1 now on squats, lawl.


 

So could I..................














With a forklift truck....

Outstanding lifts Kelju.  All really strong.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 28, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Friday - 03/28/2006
> 
> *Weight: 228
> 
> ...


*
For me that is a sign to back off.  Tremers long after ( as in more than 6 hours) means I'm cloase to injury.  I didn't pay attention last time ... that sucked.  BE careful brother K *


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 28, 2007)

Incredible. You must own a cape. You are one strong mofo!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

Dips like those should be illegal Kelju!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> For me that is a sign to back off.  Tremers long after ( as in more than 6 hours) means I'm cloase to injury.  I didn't pay attention last time ... that sucked.  BE careful brother K



Yeah, I worked out at 9:00 this morning and I am still having tremors now. I am due for a break, so I'll start now.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

goob said:


> So could I..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Dude! 



fufu said:


> Crazy facking dips!@!!



Also, thanks bud! I was getting funny looks from a chick on the smith machine as I hooked the 3rd 45 to my belt.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Incredible. You must own a cape. You are one strong mofo!



Hehe, maybe I should start fighting crime.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Pictures?



I haven't taken any in a while. I might update my journal. I know I am bigger, because none of my cloths fit anymore. Well, pants do, but shirts don't.


----------



## Double D (Mar 29, 2007)

Whats up? Hope all is well.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up? Hope all is well.



My shoulder has hurt for the last 2 days. I hope it was just overtraining and will be better by next week. Other than that all is well.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Hummmm......be careful with that. Shoulders are nothing to mess with!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> My shoulder has hurt for the last 2 days. I hope it was just overtraining and will be better by next week. Other than that all is well.



Do you have health insurance?  If so (hell, even if you _don't_), you should really go see a doctor.

Save yourself a few bucks, bypass the GP and go straight to an orthopedic specialist.

Here's hoping that it's something minor!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

I just realized that there are a lot of people in the Journals that are on the injured list...


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just realized that there are a lot of people in the Journals that are on the injured list...



I am just about there with this damn hand thing I got going on and these damn shin splints!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 6, 2007)

Check in brother K ... inquiring minds needs to know.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey guys. Thanks for the concern. I haven't seen a doctor yet, but it is probably a repeat injury from a year ago. The funny thing is I was on a cycle last time I injured it. I think there is a link, probably growing to fast and pushing my joints too hard. I need a break from the gym anyway. I need to take some time to work on semester projects and study for finals. I have been working out legs twice a week but thats about it. I am off of my cycle and doing pct right now. I didn't accomplish much while on the cycle except for finally squatting and deadlifting 400 and fucking my shoulder again, so I'm thinking I would rather just lift natural from here on out. 

I am actually in a great mood despite the bad luck. I took two exams this week and kicked ass on them, so I got that going for me.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes I would say that is probably the case. If your weights go up that quickly and you grow that quickly its tough to take the tendons and joints with you. I wish you the best KJ!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Hey guys. Thanks for the concern. I haven't seen a doctor yet, but it is probably a repeat injury from a year ago. The funny thing is I was on a cycle last time I injured it. I think there is a link, probably growing to fast and pushing my joints too hard. I need a break from the gym anyway. I need to take some time to work on semester projects and study for finals. I have been working out legs twice a week but thats about it. I am off of my cycle and doing pct right now. I didn't accomplish much while on the cycle except for finally squatting and deadlifting 400 and fucking my shoulder again, so I'm thinking I would rather just lift natural from here on out.
> 
> I am actually in a great mood despite the bad luck. I took two exams this week and kicked ass on them, so I got that going for me.


"I'm on a cycle so therefore I must be gaining enough to lift past what is safe ... " 

Don't tie tie the cycle in with the injury, tie the injury in with just not using common sense.  What your cycle history shows is that when you go on a cycle you want so much to reach past your off cycle potential that you push your self past the safety limits to get there.  You over-trained ... on or off cycle that ain't good.  You made good gains on cycle, so keep the two separate and enjoy the rewards of your efforts.

I'm sure Jodi can help you with a diet adjustment to focus on healing your shoulder ... PM her.  Stay focused here brother K.  Your shoulder will recover, and you will continue to become the monster you envision in your mind.  You *are* kicking ass


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

I know you've heard it before...but I'd like to see some external rotation movements up there like face pulls/reverse cable flies for a healthy shoulders.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> "I'm on a cycle so therefore I must be gaining enough to lift past what is safe ... "
> 
> Don't tie tie the cycle in with the injury, tie the injury in with just not using common sense.  What your cycle history shows is that when you go on a cycle you want so much to reach past your off cycle potential that you push your self past the safety limits to get there.  You over-trained ... on or off cycle that ain't good.  You made good gains on cycle, so keep the two separate and enjoy the rewards of your efforts.
> 
> I'm sure Jodi can help you with a diet adjustment to focus on healing your shoulder ... PM her.  Stay focused here brother K.  Your shoulder will recover, and you will continue to become the monster you envision in your mind.  You *are* kicking ass





You're a 100% right. I have all sorts of shit hurting me and I put band-aids on all of them to keep lifting. I'll undo the damage while I focus on getting done this semester. I think a month off from lifting while maintaining a good diet will be the ticket. Mt knee, hand, wrist, and shoulder all hurt. I am overdue for a break.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yes I would say that is probably the case. If your weights go up that quickly and you grow that quickly its tough to take the tendons and joints with you. I wish you the best KJ!



Thanks bud!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> I know you've heard it before...but I'd like to see some external rotation movements up there like face pulls/reverse cable flies for a healthy shoulders.



Yeah, I'm going to overhaul my program after finals. I have no school this summer, so I can just lift and work. It is just what my soul needs. I'll be throwing together a more balanced program that is actually focused around fitness, and not raw numbers. I'll get all you guys to help me with that when the time comes.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

You know what to do!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll give you some of my energy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zap. Ugh...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, I'm going to overhaul my program after finals. I have no school this summer, so I can just lift and work. It is just what my soul needs. I'll be throwing together a more balanced program that is actually focused around fitness, and not raw numbers. I'll get all you guys to help me with that when the time comes.



I'll be gone for four months from mid summer till fall.  Keep up your journal brother K.  Don't go nowhere ...


----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'll be gone for four months from mid summer till fall.  Keep up your journal brother K.  Don't go nowhere ...



I'll be right here. Where you going btw?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2007)

Lawl, I think I have strep throat!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



Haha, I think it is funny. Its a test. Everything is hitting me at once, and I am going to laugh my ass off at all of it until its all over with rather than get mad.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, get better! Get that strep test.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, I think it is funny. Its a test. Everything is hitting me at once, and I am going to laugh my ass off at all of it until its all over with rather than get mad.



With that attitude, you'll get well faster.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2007)

Lawl I got strep 6 months ago.  It owned me horribly.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2007)

Feeling better, man?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 14, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Been a while since a workout. You feeling any better?!?!


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

come backkkK!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey guys. I have been overloaded for the last 3 weeks with projects, school, finals, and work. Finals start Friday, and end next Tuesday. I plan to be back in the gym the following Monday.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 24, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Hey guys. I have been overloaded for the last 3 weeks with projects, school, finals, and work. Finals start Friday, and end next Tuesday. I plan to be back in the gym the following Monday.


What you actually trying to get a life?  WTF?!?!? Then you go and graduate, get a killer job and abandon us?  I know ... you just wanna leave us behind like Max did.  Fuck that ... be like foreman instead.  You too can be an under achiever so you can then hang out here 24/7 enjoying a miserable life.  That will make us all happy


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome, I don't get out for another 3 1/2 weeks but good for you! 

What are you plans for the summer?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Awesome, I don't get out for another 3 1/2 weeks but good for you!
> 
> What are you plans for the summer?



Work and workout. It is going to be wonderful!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Work and workout. It is going to be wonderful!









  pussy?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 adult beverages?  These are also part of the master plan?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What you actually trying to get a life?  WTF?!?!? Then you go and graduate, get a killer job and abandon us?  I know ... you just wanna leave us behind like Max did.  Fuck that ... be like foreman instead.  You too can be an under achiever so you can then hang out here 24/7 enjoying a miserable life.  That will make us all happy


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Strep sucks horribly! So no workouts for a while.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 26, 2007)

nice workouts fukface. you know what type of routine u gonna be doing when u start back up? o yea fuk u.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey KJ dont overload yourself to much. You know the health problems that can lead to! Take it easy and as soon as finals are over treat yourself to some "you" time. Take one day and do nothing but relax!


----------



## KelJu (May 3, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> nice workouts fukface. you know what type of routine u gonna be doing when u start back up? o yea fuk u.



Thanks, and no I don't know what kind of program I am going to start yet. Also, fuk you too.


----------



## KelJu (May 3, 2007)

Well, finals ended yesterday. This was by far the toughest semester of school in my entire life. The summer is no here, and for the first time in 3 years, I will not be going to school and working this summer. I will only be working 40s, and working out like a mad man. 

I did an upper body day today to go on ahead and get the soreness out of the way. I hit every upper body movement as hard as I could, so next week I can focus on..well... I haven't really figured out what I want to focus on.  I don't have a training plan yet. I lost a ton of strength over the last month or so, but I think I can rebuild myself pretty quickly. 

I guess tomorrow I will do a hard lower day, and suffer the DOMS over the weekend. I got a buddy looking for me some pot, and I want to get blazed out of my skull for a few days. I haven't smoked this entire semester, so I think I deserve a little break from reality.

My diet for the last 2 days has been spot on, and I started taking all of my vitamins again. I feel great. I am so relaxed and my well being is through the roof. I think this summer is going to be great.


----------



## KelJu (May 4, 2007)

I ate perfect all day today, and I did a lower day today at the gym when I got off of work. I squatted and dead lifted pretty hard, and I was surprised that I held onto a lot of muscle over my break. Lawl, the down side was I could barely get out of my car when I got back to the apartment, and getting up the stairs was even worse. I can't wait for DOMs to set in my lower body tomorrow.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I ate perfect all day today, and I did a lower day today at the gym when I got off of work. I squatted and dead lifted pretty hard, and I was surprised that I held onto a lot of muscle over my break. Lawl, the down side was I could barely get out of my car when I got back to the apartment, and getting up the stairs was even worse. I can't wait for DOMs to set in my lower body tomorrow.



You crave the pain also? We need to start a support group.


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I can't wait for DOMs to set in my lower body tomorrow.



I don't know what you heard, but I don't swing that way.


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You crave the pain also? We need to start a support group.



To think of more ways to make pain?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't know what you heard, but I don't swing that way.



That's not what I hear...





YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 4, 2007)

Take a week off and go somewhere.  You've been twisted up pretty tight and need something to relax you some.  Unwind a little brother K.  Go take scuba diving lessons, go sky diving, or go rent a bus full of hookers and drive to the grand canyon so you can watch the sunset while they take turns trying to win a pole swallowing contest.


----------



## KelJu (May 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Take a week off and go somewhere.  You've been twisted up pretty tight and need something to relax you some.  Unwind a little brother K.  Go take scuba diving lessons, go sky diving, or go rent a bus full of hookers and drive to the grand canyon so you can watch the sunset while they take turns trying to win a pole swallowing contest.



I like all of those suggestions.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Take a week off and go somewhere.  You've been twisted up pretty tight and need something to relax you some.  Unwind a little brother K.  Go take scuba diving lessons, go sky diving, or go rent a bus full of hookers and drive to the grand canyon so you can watch the sunset while they take turns trying to win a pole swallowing contest.



Sounds like someones had some past exerperience doing this.


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2007)

Lawl, I have been singing johnny Cash's version of hurt all day with a KelJu twist. The DOMS is pretty bad, I have trouble walking.

I hurt myself today
to see how much I could lift
I focus on the pain
the only thing that's real


----------



## goob (May 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I have been singing johnny Cash's version of hurt all day with a KelJu twist. The DOMS is pretty bad, I have trouble walking.
> 
> I hurt myself today
> to see how much I could lift
> ...


 

Great song.......






YouTube Video











Think It deserves to be played for that mention......


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I have been singing johnny Cash's version of hurt all day with a KelJu twist. The DOMS is pretty bad, I have trouble walking.
> 
> I hurt myself today
> to see how much I could lift
> ...


Pain is your friend ...


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2007)

Haha, I smoked a bowl on my lunch break. Dude, pot totally gets ride of DOMS. It actually turns the pain into something that feels good.

I need to share the information with the world. Let it be known, that a drag off of a blunt can totally eliminate DOMS forever. This cou8ld make me rich. This could play a part in pot being legalized. I know people who smoke pot for chronic back pain, lawl, no pun intended.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2007)

You gonna post anypics?


----------



## Nate K (May 5, 2007)

you didn't smoke the entire semester. Wowy


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You gonna post anypics?



I look the same as the before pictures. Lawl, I was in better shape before I took the roids. Lawl, at least I learned a lesson. Plan this stuff out properly. This summer will be a much better time to run a cutting cycle, as I only have two major things going on, work and working out. There will be plenty of time to do both, and even allow a day or two of leisure time.


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2007)

Sunday - 05/06/2007

(Re-hab week)
Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 185 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 10
Set 4: 225 x 8   

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 95 x 10   
Set 3: 95 x 8

Incline Bench Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 145 x 12   
Set 3: 185 x 10

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 8
*


Holy Shit , am I sore. Thats cool, I'm just glad to really be hitting the weights hard again. Today was the tird day of rehab where I am starting out with push after my 2 day upper/lower. I am satisfied with how much muscle I have left over finals, but I put on some fat. My number one priority is to get my muscles back to where they were, then go on a slow cut from there.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

I am just glad to see you putting up weights again!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Sunday - 05/06/2007
> 
> (Re-hab week)
> Push Day / 8-12 Range
> ...


Stress from school prolly had a big effect on you brother K ... stress is a bitch.  Good call on BW only for them dips ... 

You da man ... man.


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Sunday - 05/06/2007
> 
> (Re-hab week)
> Push Day / 8-12 Range
> ...



Looking good man, . Slow and steady!


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

Nice w/out, KJ.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2007)

Muscle memory's got your back


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> To think of more ways to make pain?



Yes ways to discuss our problem we could have PA meetings followed by lifting lol.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2007)

welcome back to the training


----------



## KelJu (May 7, 2007)

Monday - 05/07/2007

*
10 min of Ham, Back, Abs, and Glute Stretches

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 10     
Set 2: 225 x 10    
Set 3: 245 x 8
Set 4: 250 x 8 

Pull-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 5
Set 2: BW x 5
Set 3: BW x 5 

T-Bar Row: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 90  x 8     
Set 2: 135 x 8    
Set 3: 135 x 8  

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 405 x 15
Set 4: 450 x 15     

Ez-Bar curls Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 65 x 10    
Set 2: 70 x 10  
Set 3: 75 x 10
*

I feel that was a solid workout. I covered all bases. I am easing back into dead lifting, but I have a great attitude and I can't wait to workout everyday. I have so much more free time. I'm on cloud 7.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 7, 2007)

Great stuff KelJu.  Attitude is everything. Glad you're back.


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2007)

I made all Bs! I made all Bs! Holy fucking shit, omgwtfbbq! I actually did it. Hahahahahaha! Man this semester blew goats for quarters. Its over. I survived.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2007)

nice!!! It's officially over?


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> nice!!! It's officially over?



Hell yes. I will be working 40-50 hour weeks at the shop now.
I work all; day, then workout at night. I get to do two of the things I really like doing with no time hassles. I can do whatever I fucking want on Sundays and Mondays. I might be going to the beach a lot this summer. I will probably be playing a lot of disk golf, if my elbow permits. I am going to smoke a lot of weed and stay high all summer, for this is the last summer for a long time that I can do it.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2007)

Are you graduated?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I made all Bs! I made all Bs! Holy fucking shit, omgwtfbbq! I actually did it. Hahahahahaha! Man this semester blew goats for quarters. Its over. I survived.


Congrats on the 3.0 avg.  Good to see you high on life ... besides the other stuff


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Are you graduated?



No, I have to do my Senior Project in the fall, but I am done with all of my classes. I don't have to take anymore classes. This is very good, because I can devote a 100% of my energies into my senior project, which if I build something that there is a demand for, I can make some money off of it after I graduate.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> No, I have to do my Senior Project in the fall, but I am done with all of my classes. I don't have to take anymore classes. This is very good, because I can devote a 100% of my energies into my senior project, which *if I build something that there is a demand for*, I can make some money off of it after I graduate.


Ideas?  Concepts?  What ya gonna build?


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2007)

Congrats on getting through the classes!


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ideas?  Concepts?  What ya gonna build?



I was thinking of building a piece of software that would use a shared public encryption key for a wireless router that would use static routes rather than DHCP. Both the client(computer) and the server(router) would be encrypting data like WEP or WPA does, except the router and computer both must update their private encryption key every 3 hours or something like that. Both the server and client encryption algorithm changes daily, so one day it might use RSA-2, or RSA-4, or some other algorithm. 


I don't know, the idea is kind of dumb considering WPA-psk is better than anything I can build at the moment.

Maybe I could do something with web servers, or file servers.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I was thinking of building a piece of software that would use a shared public encryption key for a wireless router that would use static routes rather than DHCP. Both the client(computer) and the server(router) would be encrypting data like WEP or WPA does, except the router and computer both must update their private encryption key every 3 hours or something like that. Both the server and client encryption algorithm changes daily, so one day it might use RSA-2, or RSA-4, or some other algorithm.
> 
> 
> I don't know, the idea is kind of dumb considering WPA-psk is better than anything I can build at the moment.
> ...



Before you start that project, you should check to see if someone has already done it.  There are a lot of Linux "distributions" that are meant to run on consumer hardware.  

Just check out the Linux/Cisco fiasco a year or so back.


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Nice workout. Good to be excited at this point!


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Before you start that project, you should check to see if someone has already done it.  There are a lot of Linux "distributions" that are meant to run on consumer hardware.
> 
> Just check out the Linux/Cisco fiasco a year or so back.



I googled it and found nothing. Is it something to do with Cisco using Linux operating system in their soho routers?


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I googled it and found nothing.



Then go for it, man!



KelJu said:


> Is it something to do with Cisco using Linux operating system in their soho routers?



I figured that if anyone had done what you wanted to do, it would have been the Linux guys writing OSes for commercial routers.  I just pointed out the Linux/Cisco thing to prove how much this happens (and what the manufacturers have done to try and stop it).


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I figured that if anyone had done what you wanted to do, it would have been the Linux guys writing OSes for commercial routers.  I just pointed out the Linux/Cisco thing to prove how much this happens (and what the manufacturers have done to try and stop it).



Gotcha, that makes sense. Hell that is why we have 10 different products that do the exact same thing in almost every aspect of the computer science industry. 

I really don't want to do the wifi encryption thing. I do not like ot code, and that is an assload of coding. I like networking, servers, and databases. I could make a commercial website hosting on a personal server using IIS 6 or apache 2.2. I was told yesterday by a friend that the professors will pitch ideas to us, and we can design something for the school. Come to find out, almost ever aspect of the university computer system was done by students doing their senior project.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Gotcha, that makes sense. Hell that is why we have 10 different products that do the exact same thing in almost every aspect of the computer science industry.
> 
> I really don't want to do the wifi encryption thing. I do not like ot code, and that is an assload of coding. I like networking, servers, and databases. I could make a commercial website hosting on a personal server using IIS 6 or apache 2.2. I was told yesterday by a friend that the professors will pitch ideas to us, and we can design something for the school. Come to find out, almost ever aspect of the university computer system was done by students doing their senior project.



What are some of the positive things someone like Steve Jobs would have done in your situation?  Your good at hacking into networks, so try to prevent your self from getting into your own network with something other than a pure software solution.  Just a thought ... I know you will come up with something effective.


----------



## KelJu (May 14, 2007)

Monday, 05/14/07

I had a 3 day stomach flu, so today was the second attempt to kick start my summer lifting program. I had a good workout. I am still up in the air about what sort of training program works best on a cut. My last cut was a complete and utter failure as I didn't expect my school work load to be so rough. but, its cool. I'm done, and I am ready to focus all of my energies into lifting. I might try a cutting cycle during mid summer. 


Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 275 x 10
Set 4: 275 x 8  


Hyper Extensions: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12 
Set 2: BW+35 x 12
Set 3: BW+45 x 12
Set 4: BW+45 x 12

Lying Leg curls: (1.5m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 9
Set 4: 100 x 8

Seated Calf Raises: (1.5m RI)     
Set 1: 135 x 35
Set 2: 180 x 35
Set 3: 225 x 35
Set 4: 270 x 35
*


That was the first time i have ever tried hyper extensions. I was always scared they would hurt my lower back, but my reading has lead me to believe that they might actually be good for my back. Dead lifting and squatting is dangerous without a strong core, and maybe my core has been lacking. I don't know. I really need to figure all of this stuff out. I would do it today, but  I have been busy catching up on a list of things I have been meaning to do for months now. As I am knocking things off of one list I am making a new list full of things I will probably not get around to doing for another month. I ordered about 4 or 5 books from amazon, so hopefully I can make enough time to read those.


----------



## KelJu (May 14, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What are some of the positive things someone like Steve Jobs would have done in your situation?  Your good at hacking into networks, so try to prevent your self from getting into your own network with something other than a pure software solution.  Just a thought ... I know you will come up with something effective.




I like the way you think, but I am still an amateur computer person as far as the field of IT goes. When I really think about it, why go out of the way to build some elaborate project, when I can just build the idea they pitch to me. Screw it. I'll worry about it when the time comes. I will have to do it with two other guys in my group, and I have no idea what ideas they already have. I don't even know who my group members are. I won't find out until mid summer when I meet with the project director. I might end up with two morons in my group and I will have to spoon feed them all semester.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2007)

Good to see you back and kicking some ASS!


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2007)

Pull throughs are an excellent sub for deadlift type movements. A bit safer too, high rep kills your abs.


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

Love hyperextensions.  They are great for warm ups, cool downs, or anywhere in between.


----------



## KelJu (May 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good to see you back and kicking some ASS!




Thanks dude, its good to be back.



fufu said:


> Pull throughs are an excellent sub for deadlift type movements. A bit safer too, high rep kills your abs.



I don't know what pull throughs are. Are they in the exrx directory?




Pylon said:


> Love hyperextensions.  They are great for warm ups, cool downs, or anywhere in between.



Yeah, they are pretty cool. I will probably be doing them again, either on pull day or the next leg day. My pull day is so sticking long already. I think I would rather leave them on leg day.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 14, 2007)

^ I agree with fuki pull throughs are great Pull Throughs
DB swings are another option.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

I love the hypers but I use them with my core work. You may want to sub in some goodmornings for hypers and save the hypers for core work?

Kinda like this:

Warmup:

Core:

Resistance:

Cooldown:


----------



## KelJu (May 16, 2007)

Wednesday - 05/16/2007


Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 10

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 45 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10   
Set 3: 135 x 8

Incline Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 155 x 10
Set 3: 185 x 10

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: BW x 10  

*


I am very satisfied with that workout. Higher reps is awesome, also. I guess I am back to smoking pot before each workout. The pot combined with the N.O. Limits had my head going woowooowoowoowooowoow the whole fucking time. I had my music full volume playing Tool-Passenger. I was throwing up high reps on military press, and my shoulders felt like they were going to explode. I could feel my heartbeat in my shoulders. It was insane. I will be lifting like this from now on.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

I have never touched pot in my life so I cannot relate, but I can relate to those numbers.


----------



## KelJu (May 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have never touched pot in my life so I cannot relate, but I can relate to those numbers.



You and I have a common bond indeed. I have noticed that you and I are extremely similar in the amount of weight we can lift at the same bodyweight. I bet you are built similar to how I am.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Yeah we should be fairly close. I am weighing in at about 200lbs now however. I dropped a good amount of weight here as of late, and by the end of summer I will probably be down around 190, but I will bounce back in the winter time. I always do. One thing I wanted to accomplish this winter was to get my pulling strength up and I really did that! I went from only pulling 100lbs DB's for 10 reps to getting all the way up to 140lbs DB's for 10. I was very pleased there. So now that I am evened out I feel like I will focus on pushing strength again this winter. Of course it will all be balanced out, but pushing I want to bench 350 or so.


----------



## KelJu (May 18, 2007)

Thursday - 05/18/2007

Pull Day / 10-12 Range  
* 

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 12    
Set 2: 225 x 12    
Set 3: 315 x 8
Set 4: 365 x 2


Pull-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 7
Set 2: BW x 7
Set 3: BW x 7 

Bent-Over Row: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 135 x 8     
Set 2: 135 x 8    
Set 3: 135 x 7  

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 20    
Set 2: 365 x 20
Set 3: 405 x 20
*


I had a great workout today. I feel like I can be close to where I was without gear in a few months. I feel really strong, so I just need to keep my diet in check which I haven't always been doing. I went to the gym straight after work, then I went to rich dude's house and worked there until 12.00am. I am tired. I don't have anything to do after work today, so I am going to smoke a lot of weed and just chill.


----------



## KelJu (May 19, 2007)

Saturday, 05/19/07


Leg Day (8-12) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 315 x 8  

Standing Single Leg Curls: (1.5m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 8

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 225 x 25
Set 2: 225 x 2 minute static squeeze
Set 3: 225 x 25
Set 4: 225 x 2 minute static squeeze
*


Great workout today. I joined a new gym, and they have some cool equipment that I have never had access to before, but works great. I love their calf machine, because you bend your legs, lean back into a chair, and takes all of the strain off of my knee.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

awesome! Joining a new gym is exciting.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2007)

Jesus! 100 pound legs curls with 1 leg!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Saturday, 05/19/07
> 
> 
> Leg Day (8-12) Range
> ...


LOL ... I bet your calf's felt like pudding.  Great shit brother K ... outfuckingstanding.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 19, 2007)

Great leg workout!


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Impressive squat number KJ! If I do things like that with my cavles they always cramp.


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2007)

Monday - 05/21/2007

Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 225 x 5
Set 4: 285 x 5   

Standing Barbell Military Press: (3m RI)  
Set 1: 95 x 5
Set 2: 135 x 5
Set 3: 155 x 5   
Set 4: 175 x 5

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 15

Single Arm Dumbbell Overhead Press: (3m RI)  
Set 1: 45 x 5
Set 2: 55 x 5   
Set 3: 65 x 5
*


Dips jumped up real high again. I feel myself coming back extremely fast. I am thinking that that the stress free environment I am in combined with a good diet is helping me to bounce back to a level that i reached on gear, but now I am natural. I would have never guessed that the muscle memory formed while on roids can be gotten back to naturally. Well, I am not going to waste time with the why, and just be thankful.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

Good shit!


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Bench 285x5


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2007)

Tuesday - 05/22/2007

10 min of Ham, Back, Abs, and Glute Stretches
*
Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5     
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5
Set 5: 370 x 5  

Pull-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 7
Set 3: BW x 7 

T-Bar Row: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 270 x 6     
Set 2: 270 x 6    
Set 3: 270 x 6 

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15    
Set 2: 365 x 15    
Set 3: 405 x 15

Ez-Bar Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 75 x 10    
Set 2: 75 x 10 
Set 3: 75 x 8
*


Great workout as usual. I really really really love the pot + N.O. Limits + Vente Starbucks coffee with two shots of expresso. It might be the most pumped I have ever been in my life. Muscle memory must be kicking in real good because I shot up on dead lifts today. I did damn near twice as many reps as last time.

I think I am really going to like working everyday. I will have an even more set routine than I do now. I will workout 2 consecutive days, then rest on day 3. I will do this cycle of days over and over. It will 2 on 1 off, 2 on 1 off.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 22, 2007)

Great workout KelJu-


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2007)

You're a beast!


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

Well done indeed!


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

Shrugs are incredible as always. How do you get all of the weight into the shrug position?


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2007)

gut shite


----------



## KelJu (May 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Shrugs are incredible as always. How do you get all of the weight into the shrug position?



I load the bar on the power rack. To shrug, I only have to lift the bar 3 inches. I need to get another belt, because shrugs but the most load on my spine of any exercise I do.


----------



## KelJu (May 24, 2007)

Thursday, 05/24/07

Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5
Set 5: 335 x 5  

Standing Single Leg Curls: (1.5m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 6
Set 2: 110 x 6
Set 3: 120 x 6 
Set 4: 130 x 6

Seated Calf Extensions: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 225 x 25
Set 2: 315 x 25
Set 3: 405 x 25
Set 4: 495 x 20

Smith Machine Bulgarian Squats: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x  6
Set 2: 135 x 6
Set 3: 145 x 6
*




I was satisfied with that. I love the new gym. There is so much energy there. But, there are a lot of people there who don't realize that they have no balance. Half of the guys there look like a couple of pigeons. They have these massive upper bodies with toothpick legs. They goof off with dumbbells and work their biceps and bench press, but I am the only person that I have seen that does dead lifts, and I have only seen two other people doing squats. Well fuck it. I may not have the best looking arms, but at least I am well balanced.  I think that is more important than huge arms. 

Also, I really really want to challenge myself and go on a super diet. I'm talking about having every base covered with healthy foods, but getting rid of 90% of my carbs. I hate carbs. They don't give me energy at all. People talk about energy from carbs, but I have never felt it once. Carbs make me sleepy for god's sake. I need to organize a good diet with carb refeeds every 3 days or something like that. I also need to start doing some form of cardio. I get off Saturday, because when holidays fall on Monday, we get off 
Saturdays because we work from Tuesday to Saturday rather than Monday through Friday.

I should take a few hours Saturday and draw out plans for a really kick ass cutting diet. Yes, I will make it happen.


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

The nice thing about a gym like that (and mine too) is that the squat rack is always open!



Well, except for curl day, of course.  I actually saw a TRAINER take up the rack by hanging a jump rope off it and tying a 10lb plate to each handle, I guess to stretch it out.  I was doing DB work thankfully, but come on.  All the railings, equipment, doors, etc in the place, and you decide to tie up the rack?  WTF?


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

Bulgarians sure are a bitch huh? Haha...

Pylon, squat rack for curls! Gotta love it!


----------



## KelJu (May 26, 2007)

Saturday - 05/26/2007

Rep Range Week
Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 185 x 12
Set 3: 225 x 10

Standing Barbell Military Press: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 95 x 12
Set 2: 115 x 12   
Set 3: 135 x 10

Dips: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 13  

Ab Crunch Bench: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW+15 x 10
Set 2: BW+15 x 10
Set 3: BW+15 x 8 

*


Something in my head changed last night. I was completely content before, but last night I switched into a super manic mode. I was breathing hard and felt like I was on drugs. I haven't felt this good since June 2 years ago. I saw a huge wave of motivation, inspiration, and well being coming my way. I think I am going to surf this wave for as far as it carries me. With any luck this will last a few months. I sure hope so.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 26, 2007)

Nice work there repping it out man./ I agree with your opinion on carbs.


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

I am lost on your thoughts there at the end, but it sounded good! Nice workout fella.


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am lost on your thoughts there at the end, but it sounded good! Nice workout fella.



I think you have to be a little crazy to understand it.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 27, 2007)

just looking through your journal Kelju, and its looking pretty sweet man


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> just looking through your journal Kelju, and its looking pretty sweet man



Thanks dude. I have had my ups and downs, but overall I am very satisfied with my progress over the last few years.


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2007)

Sunday - 05/27/2007


*
Weight = 226
*

I am on day 2 of my new diet. I started feeling weak this afternoon. I didn't just scale back, but rather cut my calorie consumption in half. I have had barely over  20 grams of carbs a day if that much.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 27, 2007)

*Impulse shopping* is never a good thing ... but what ever you decide to do brother K your dedication will make something good come out of it.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 27, 2007)

KelJu do you have a goal weight in mind?


----------



## Mista (May 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Shrugs are incredible* as always. How do you get all of the weight into the shrug position?



405x15, thats nice.


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2007)

Monday - 05/28/2007

Rep Range Week
Pull Day / 10-12 Range  
* 

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 12    
Set 2: 225 x 12    
Set 3: 315 x 8
Set 4: 365 x 3


Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 5 

Strange Rowing Machine Row: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 275 x 10     
Set 2: 225 x 10    
Set 3: 225 x 10  

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15    
Set 2: 365 x 15
Set 3: 405 x 15

EZ-Bar Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 75 x 10    
Set 2: 75 x 10
*


I felt myself becoming slightly weaker than usual. I made few or no improvements from the last pull workout. I know that I am calorie deficient. I would be completely satisfied if I could hold onto most of my muscle but drop about 20lbs. 

The dieting has become super easy now. Usually I would come home and see my roommates junk food laying around. I want some of it, but I fight the impulse. but then, I have to deal with battling my impulse for the next 3 hours while the whole time all I can think of is ice cream or some shit. 

But now I see ice cream in the freezer and I'm all like "Fuck You, Ice cream!" "I don't want to eat you. Get the fuck out of my freezer bitch." 
Yeah, so I talked to my roommates ice cream all ghetto and shit, but the ice cream never really acknowledged my threats. It just sat there. Oh well, I guess the ice cream didn't think I was scary enough.

Also, some random dude, that I thought for sure was physically superior to me, told me that I was moving some serious fucking weight, and that my back must be strong as hell. I thought that was pretty cool of the dude to say. All I said in return was thanks and that I liked to workout my back.  I workout different than most of the people at my new gym. They have been training for looks and fitness, but I have been training for raw power and strength. I think they look better than me, but I am much stronger and well balanced than they are.


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

You are a beast my friend. I love the fact you cuss at your ice cream, I shall try that technique!


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2007)

Tuesday, 05/29/07


Leg Day (8-12) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 315 x 6     
Set 4: 225 x 12  

Standing Single Leg Curls: (1.5m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 8

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 225 x 25
Set 2: 225 x 2 minute static squeeze
Set 3: 225 x 25
Set 4: 225 x 2 minute static squeeze
*


Well I lost some strength again. Not much. I am scared to up my calories, because the weight still hasn't started to come off. I started this shit days 4 days ago. I haven't lost one fucking pound. FUCK!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 29, 2007)

your workout looked great man, keep it up, you'll soon be losing the pounds! just keep at 'er!


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2007)

KelJu said:


> But now I see ice cream in the freezer and I'm all like "Fuck You, Ice cream!" "I don't want to eat you. Get the fuck out of my freezer bitch."



I once flipped off the candy section at 7-Eleven.

I've never cut, so I can't really advise you in any specific detail.  Having said that, you could drop the cals even more and also cut your reps down to the 4-6 range while also drastically cutting the RIs.  I've read (and been told) that this is a good way to preserver strength while on a cut.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

You'll be ok, just stick with it.


----------



## KelJu (May 31, 2007)

Thursday - 05/31/2007


Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (1m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 10

Standing Barbell Military Press: (1m RI)  
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 95 x 10   
Set 3: 95 x 10

Dips: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12
Set 3: BW x 10

Cable Triceps Extension: (1m RI) 
Set 1: 70 x 10
Set 2: 70 x 10   

*

I didn't lose any weight still. I felt weak in the gym, and yet, no progress with the diet. Maybe I need to change my diet somehow. I think it is good, if anything I figured I would be cutting too hard at my current calorie intake. Oh well, nothing worth doing is easy. I'm not giving up.


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Short RI's I like to see that!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyways those ice creams just talk shit dont let him bug you. Your traps own all.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2007)

Friday - 06/01/2007

Rep Range Week
Pull Day / 10-12 Range  
* 

Sumo Deadlift: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 12    
Set 2: 225 x 12    
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 365 x 5


Chin-Ups:  (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 5 

Strange Rowing Machine Row: (1.5m RI)     
Set 1: 225 x 10     
Set 2: 225 x 10    
Set 3: 225 x 10  

Barbell Shrugs: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15    
Set 2: 365 x 15
Set 3: 405 x 15
Set 4: 455 x 12   


*


I am happy with that.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 1, 2007)

man, those are some serious BB shrug numbers dude!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 2, 2007)

Damn you shrug like a monster you should take up the o lifts man.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I would take up Olympic lifts, but I too so self conscious about how I look. You have to check your ego at the door when switching to Olympic style lifting.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> *
> Strange Rowing Machine Row*


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


>



Its the strangest looking machine in there, but it hits my rear delts like crazy. It is one of the few machines I will touch. I am more of a free weights person.


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

Your shrugs are amazing!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thanks guys. I would take up Olympic lifts, but I too so self conscious about how I look. *You have to check your ego at the door when switching to Olympic style lifting.*


Fuck everybody ... do it for you.  You have the genetics ... go for it.







*You can do eeeeeeeeeeeeeett*​


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Fuck everybody ... do it for you.  You have the genetics ... go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hahaha, thanks for the support, but I want to look good. You have to understand I was a fat shy kid most of my life until I got to high school and started taking football and weight lifting seriously. Well, even while I was playing football and working out I was still fat, but I was strong as fuck so nobody really ever messed with me. 

The last 3 years have been awesome. I feel better now than I ever have, and I know it is related to the fact that I have a some confidence for the first time. I want to be shredded in two months. I dieted for two weeks with no progress, but a few days ago the fat started melting off. 

Now that I think about it, this the same way I lost weight this time last year. I have to diet hard for a few weeks to get the process started. After the process starts, the weight melts off quickly while maintaining most if not all of my muscle. 

I am working 7 days a week, so I don't have to worry about ruining my diet over the weekend, or wasting money. The weekend is just like every other day only a different boss. Routines are awesome for productivity. I am the most productive when my routine is strict. Right now is the perfect time to get lean and fit, and fill my bank account up at the same time. 

Oh yeah, I stopped smoking pot 3 days ago. I just got tired of it. I was spending more and more money while getting less and less high each time. The cost to benefit ratio was just not good enough for me to keep at it.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2007)

Monday, 06/04/07


Leg Day (8-12) Range
*
Wide Stance Squats: (1m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 315 x 10   
Set 4: 315 x 8  

Leg Press: (1m RI)   
Set 1: 315 x 12
Set 2: 405 x 12
Set 3: 495 x 8

Standing Single Leg Curls: (1m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 11 *PR

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 225 x 25
Set 2: 315 x 25
Set 3: 405 x 20
Set 4: 405 x 16
*

Nice. My strength bounced back today. I didn't up my carbs or anything. I don't know why I had such a good day. Well, I have a theory. I started losing weight over the last few days, so it is apparent that my body is finally burning fat for energy. Maybe my body is using the food I eat and the fat I have stored for energy and that produced results today.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 4, 2007)

Still have the beard? 
I'm willing to bet the scales are skewed a bit by it.  

Nice workout btw. I know how tough it can be to get in there while taking in little cals.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 4, 2007)

KelJu's BACK!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2007)

That is one hell of a worthy workout, KelJu!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Hahaha, thanks for the support, but I want to look good. You have to understand I was a fat shy kid most of my life until I got to high school and started taking football and weight lifting seriously. Well, even while I was playing football and working out I was still fat, but I was strong as fuck so nobody really ever messed with me.
> 
> The last 3 years have been awesome. I feel better now than I ever have, and I know it is related to the fact that I have a some confidence for the first time. I want to be shredded in two months. I dieted for two weeks with no progress, but a few days ago the fat started melting off.
> 
> ...



This is what happens as you get out of your teen age years.  Pot is fun on occasion, but everyday just becomes a wasted effort.  As a kid you have all those extra reactions to everything you put in your body, but as you pass those years it gets very different.

You will waaaaaaay more enjoy the buzz if you just get high on special occasions.

Lecture time is over.  Sorry.  But I DID wait 'til you got here yourself, I didn't lecture you back when all you were interested in was the buzz ... it woulda been a waste of both our time anyway.

Now then ... on to them fucking 100 fucking pound standing leg curls.  Those are unassisted?  You don't hale from Smallville do you?  No green meteor rocks out in the woods when you were a kid?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2007)

Tuesday - 06/05/2007

Rep Range Week
Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (1m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 185 x 12
Set 3: 225 x 10
Set 4: 245 x 8

Standing Barbell Military Press: (1m RI)  
Set 1: 85 x 12
Set 2: 135 x 10    
Set 3: 95 x 12

Dips: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 15

Cable Bent-over Triceps Extensions: (1m RI)
Set 1: 50 x 10
Set 2: 50 x 10
Set 3: 50 x 10 

Close Grip Dumbbell Push-ups: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12
Set 3: BW x 8

Vertical Leg-Hip Raise: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12
Set 3: BW x 10

Lever Seated Hip Raise Crunch: (1m RI)
Set 1: 20 x 10
Set 2: 20 x 10
Set 3: 30 x 8
*


Woohoo! Excellent workout today. I can finally see progress as I work towards my goals. My numbers aren't moving much, but my weight is coming down and my arms and legs are starting to look more defined. I'm happy with everything.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

That workout looks different for you, I like it!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 6, 2007)

great workout KelJu and congrats on the progression! keep it up!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey man as long as the numbers arnt movin down on a cut things are fine.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

Thursday- 06/07/2007

Rep Range Week
Pull Day / 10-12 Range  
* 

Sumo Deadlift: (1m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 12    
Set 2: 225 x 12    
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 375 x 5   


Chin-Ups:  (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10
Set 3: BW x 9   

Cable Front Pulldown: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 60 x 12     
Set 2: 60 x 12    
Set 3: 60 x 12 

Supine Rows: (1m RI)     
Set 1: BW x 10     
Set 2: BW x 10    
Set 3: BW x 11   

Barbell Shrugs: (1m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 25    
Set 2: 405 x 25
Set 3: 495 x 25 


*


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

Great job on the Deads!  The one-rep calculator has your max at ~420!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 7, 2007)

Whole body vibration?   

Stand on the machine while it shakes.  While you hold DB's.  You will get stronger Kelju if you work this into your routine.  The old woman in the pink shirt says so.  Would grandma  or the old gay dude lie?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

I bet your back loves you after all that 

Great workout!


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

good chins, esp at your bw,.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

Friday, 06/08/07


Leg Day (8-12) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (1m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 315 x 10      

Standing Single Leg Curls: (1m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 120 x 8    *PR

Seated Let Extensions: (1m RI)
Set 1: 205 x 12
Set 2: 205 x 12
Set 3: 205 x 12

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 360 x 25
Set 2: 360 x 25
Set 3: 360 x 25
Set 4: 360 x 20 + 30s static squeeze
*

Not to bad. I was rushing through everything because I didn't realize my new gym closes early on Friday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice to see you putting up some heavy numbers on the high rep squat man gj!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

You make my mind bend KelJu.  How the hell can you do such insane weight for such high reps for your seated calf raises? I must know your secret.


----------



## AndrewSS (Jun 8, 2007)

I think I found a picture of you


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice workout, man! Congrats on the PR 

Hows this program going?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice to see you putting up some heavy numbers on the high rep squat man gj!




Thanks dude. I am taking so much shit right now in the way of suppliments that my endurance is pretty high.



Bakerboy said:


> You make my mind bend KelJu.  How the hell can you do such insane weight for such high reps for your seated calf raises? I must know your secret.



I train my calves to their limits every leg day, and they keep bouncing back for more. My calves and traps are the two muscle groups that I can punish, yet never suffer from over training. I guess I am just lucky. The funny thing, was I use to think my calves and traps were my weakest attributes. It just took me a while to figure out how to stimulate them.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Nice workout, man! Congrats on the PR
> 
> Hows this program going?



Well to be honest, I haven't really decided on a program yet. I have basically just been doing what I want each day. I have done so many programs which all produced results. I think the important thing is just showing up. If I make it to the gym, I'll get a good workout.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> I think I found a picture of you



 

My cock is so much bigger than that.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2007)

Saturday - 06/09/2007

Shock Rotation
Push Day 
*


Chest Workout Superset
Flat Bench Press:
Set 1: 135 x 12
Regular Push-Ups:
Set 2: BW x 12
Rest 15 seconds

Flat Bench Press:
Set 3: 135 x 12
Wide Stance Push-Ups:
Set 4: BW x 12
Rest 15 seconds

Flat Bench Press:
Set 5: 135 x 10
Close Grip Push-Ups:
Set 6: BW x 8


Shoulder Workout Superset
Standing Barbell Military Press:
Set 1: 85 x 12
Dumbbell Shoulder Press:
Set 2: 30 x 12
Rest 15 seconds

Standing Barbell Military Press:
Set 3: 85 x 10
Dumbbell Shoulder Press:
Set 4: 15 x 10
Rest 15 seconds

Standing Behind the Neck Barbell Military Press:
Set 5: 65 x 10
Arnold Press:
Set 6: 15 x 8
Rest 15 second

Standing Behind the Neck Barbell Military Press:
Set 7: 45 x 12
Arnold Press:
Set 8: 15 x 6


Triceps Workout Superset 
Dips:
Set 1: BW x 8
Cable Bent-over Triceps Extensions:
Set 2: 30 x 12
Rest 15 seconds

Dips:
Set 3: BW x 6
Cable Bent-over Triceps Extensions:
Set 4: 30 x 8
Rest 15 seconds

Dips:
Set 5: BW x 6
Cable Bent-over Triceps Extensions:
Set 6: 15 x 10
Rest 15 seconds

Dips:
Set 5: BW x 6
Cable Bent-over Triceps Extensions:
Set 6: 15 x 10 + 30 second static squeeze at full extension


Ab Superset Dropset
Lever Seated Hip Raise Crunch:
Set 1: 20 x 12
Weighted Crunches:
Set 2: BW+10 x 12
Rest 15 Seconds:

Lever Seated Hip Raise Crunch:
Set 3: 20 x 10
Weighted Crunches:
Set 4: BW+10 x 8
Rest 15 Seconds:

Lever Seated Hip Raise Crunch:
Set 5: 10 x 10
Weighted Crunches:
Set 6: BW+10 x 8
Rest 15 Seconds:

*Here is where I upchucked in my mouth and had to chew it back down*

Lever Seated Hip Raise Crunch:
Set 7: BW x 10 + 20 second ab squeeze 
Weighted Crunches:
Set 8: BW x 8 + 20 second ab squeeze
*



Abso-motherfucker-lutely one of the top 5 best workouts of my entire life. I nearly lost my 4th meal a few times, but I managed to keep it down. Damn that was great. My abs had never felt so pumped in my life. For almost 30 minutes, my stomach felt like it was armor plated. My abs felt like a steel plate under my shirt. I might workout my abs like this once a week from now on.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice throwing up in ones mouth is quit leet!


----------



## goob (Jun 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Saturday - 06/09/2007
> 
> Shock Rotation
> Push Day
> ...


 
Fuck man, I can see that!  Awesome workout.  15 sec rest times are a bitch.  Not just saying it, that really is a kick ass motherfucker of a workout to go with the best of them.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2007)

Monstrous workout!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 11, 2007)

that is one mean workout KelJu. makes me wanna puke just looking at it!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Well to be honest, I haven't really decided on a program yet. I have basically just been doing what I want each day. I have done so many programs which all produced results. I think the important thing is just showing up. If I make it to the gym, I'll get a good workout.



I think it's important to have a well established program. You want to be able to measure your progress and see if you're making consistent strength/size gains. Otherwise, if you just go into the gym and lift based on how you feel and what you want to do, you may never know if you're progressing or not. Why not choose a program you have done before and just twist the variables around a little bit? I'm currently doing a program i did about 2 years ago but i changed some variables and the fact that i am bigger and stronger which enables me to lift more weight and therefore adjust to a different approach and so far it's working well.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I think it's important to have a well established program. You want to be able to measure your progress and see if you're making consistent strength/size gains. Otherwise, if you just go into the gym and lift based on how you feel and what you want to do, you may never know if you're progressing or not. Why not choose a program you have done before and just twist the variables around a little bit? I'm currently doing a program i did about 2 years ago but i changed some variables and the fact that i am bigger and stronger which enables me to lift more weight and therefore adjust to a different approach and so far it's working well.



I know, your right. It really comes down to having the fortitude to stick with something. I have never had problems sticking with a program until recently. I just get bored with it, so I try to spice things up.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm sure I should say something about your workout being great, or monstrous, or something like that.  But, instead I'm just going to call you a crazy motherfucker.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok that workout just looked like it still hurts today!


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ok that workout just looked like it still hurts today!


 
And quite possibly til Christmas......


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2007)

Monday - 06/11/2007

Shock Week
Pull Day / 10-12 Range  
* 

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12
Set 3: BW x 8  

* OMFG, its about mofo-ing time I finally started seeing some improvement on my chin-ups. *

Lat Workout Superset Dropset
Close Grip Supinated Cable Pull-down:
Set 1: 100 x 12
Wide Grip Pronated Cable Pull-down:
Set 2: 80 x 12
Rest 15 seconds

Close Grip Supinated Cable Pull-down:
Set 3: 60 x 12
Wide Grip Pronated Cable Pull-down:
Set 4: 60 x 12
Rest 15 seconds

Close Grip Supinated Cable Pull-down:
Set 5: 40 x 12
Wide Grip Pronated Cable Pull-down:
Set 6: 40 x 8
Rest 15 seconds

Close Grip Supinated Cable Pull-down:
Set 7: 20 x 10
Wide Grip Pronated Cable Pull-down:
Set 8: 20 x 5

Back and Bis Workout Superset Dropset
Bent-Over Barbell Row:
Set 1: 135 x 12
Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
Set 2: 30 x 10
Rest 15 seconds

Bent-Over Barbell Row:
Set 3: 95 x 10
Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
Set 4: 20 x 10
Rest 15 seconds

Bent-Over Barbell Row:
Set 5: 95 x 8
Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
Set 6: 15 x 8

Barbell Shrugs: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 20
Set 2: 405 x 20
Set 3: 405 x 20 + 20 second static squeeze
Set 4: 405 x 12 + 10 second static squeeze

Ez-Bar Curls: (1.5m RI) 
Set 1: 75 x 10
Set 2: 75 x 7
Set 3: 75 x 6

*

Excellent workout today! My arms are shot.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2007)

Tuesday, 06/12/07


Leg Day
Shock Week

*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 315 x 10   


Standing Single Leg Curls Dropset - Right Leg: 
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 80 x 10
Set 3: 60 x 10
Set 4: 40 x 10
Set 5: 20 x 8

Standing Single Leg Curls Dropset - Left Leg: 
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 80 x 10
Set 3: 60 x 10
Set 4: 40 x 8
Set 5: 20 x 6

Seated Calf Raises Drop Set: 
Set 1: 405 x 30
Set 2: 315 x 25
Set 3: 225 x 25 + 30 second static squeeze
*


I had a shitty day I tell ya. I have managed to fuck up everything I touched today. You know those kind of days where shit is hitting you from every direction. Well, rather than be a baby about it, I said fuck it and bought a bag of weed. I smoked a few blunts, and said "to hell with, I don't give a shit", and I don't. I can't change the past, and tomorrow will be a better day. I took this attitude to the gym and had a great workout. 

I just took my pills, so I should be in dreamland in just a few minutes, and I can close the page on this shitty fucking day. It seems bad now, but I am going to be laughing about this by next week.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Drop sets=Pukey!!!!

Nice work just to get through it!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks a lot of everyone. My IM time has been cut big time. I find myself workout all of the time lately. Working 7 days a week sucks balls.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

The money is probably good though huh?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, how's that new gig working out for you?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2007)

Money is real good, but not having at least one day for doing laundry, and buying groceries gets annoying.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 13, 2007)

awesome workout man! 405 lb shrugs X 20.. 

when you're working 7 days a week that must be pretty damn tiring, but the good paychecks are always a big plus.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

You like those drop sets and the pain lol? NA not the dropsets just the pain.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

You know I have tried to shrug more than 350 and I simply cannot do it! I admire you for that!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> You know I have tried to shrug more than 350 and I simply cannot do it! I admire you for that!



You know, I have awful posture. All of the men in my family slump their heads over and have high shoulders. It could be the reason I can naturally shrug so much.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Its really hard to tell. Your bad posture may come from having a strong chest and a subpar back. While shrugs I say are back.....I tend to link the bench and a row variant together to kinda find out where I am at on the chest to back ratio. For instance I can 1rm about 320 on bench right now....and my 1rm on DB rows is probably around 190 or so (But probably not good form). So there for I would say my back probably trumps my chest, but imo its a good thing. A strong back really helps support those shoulders! 

You get what I am saying?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 14, 2007)

Thursday - 06/14/2007

Power Week
Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 225 x 5
Set 4: 275 x 5   

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 6
Set 2: 135 x 6    
Set 3: 185 x 4  

Dips: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 12

Lever Seated Hip Raise Crunch: (1m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 10
Set 2: 60 x 10
Set 3: 80 x 6    

Weighted Sit-ups: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW+30 x 8
Set 2: BW+30 x 8
Set 3: BW+30 x 5


*


Strange workout. Many of my best lifts got weaker, and my abs took quantum leaps forward. It is almost like my body used everything it had to go to abs, but then everything else sucked. 

I have to eat more. I haven't had hardly any carbs at all, yet my weight loss fucking stalled out, and I'm not making any gains. I am retarded for doing this to myself. I am going ot start eating like I know I should.

On a side note, my brothers birthday was today, so I went to his apartment for the festivities. I didn't want to socialize, but I love my brother, so I forced myself to go. I really am a crazy looking dude in real life. I'm big as a house, with a 4 inch beard, and a huge bulls ring piercing in my septum. I was drinking water and smoking weed, adhearing to my diet and training program. There were at least a 100 people there, and I was outback smoking a joint with a buddy when five mega hot chicks walked out to smoke. one of the chicks had a lot of piercings, and she asked me if mine hurt. this started a conversation that lasted 40 minutes. My brother calls me to play beer pong  on his team. 

 I had been reading a lot of material about how to mess with girl's heads and shit, lately. The one mistake here would have been to say no to beer pong and kiss the girls ass. What I did was got up without saying bye or anything, and just walked to the peer pong room. It wasn't an hour later I was outside smoking another joint and this chick is all over me. I hardly said a word, but only asked her the right questions to keep her running that cock sucker. I couldn't even tell you what she and I were talking about.        

Here is where things got interesting. An old time buddy from highschool walks up to me and tells me that the girl I had been with was a dude's sister that I broke his nose in high school. Actually I did it to him in the last fight of my life, over 7 years ago. Now I am minutes away from sealing the deal with his sister. I wondered to myself what I had done to please the creator of all things. This week sure the hell is turning out better than it started. I'll eventually finish things, if I can play the game right. I really have a much better grasp on things than I ever had, and it is really time for me to stop being a little bitch about these things. Fact of the matter is, I have to force myself to integrate back into society. I can't hide in my room forever. Working all of the time is no excuse. Pussy is at stake here, so I might have to lose a few hours of sleep.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 14, 2007)

You should change your sig.  It doesn't apply to you anymore.  The way you worked the sweety shows your game is way up.  Kinda like that ab workout.  Good stuff brother K


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

Dont be mad.....those bench and OH presses are massive!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 15, 2007)

your OHP is 10 pounds more than my bench lol.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 15, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You should change your sig.  It doesn't apply to you anymore.  The way you worked the sweety shows your game is way up.  Kinda like that ab workout.  Good stuff brother K



Thanks bud, I think I'll enjoy rejoining society. I have kept myself tucked away far too long.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dont be mad.....those bench and OH presses are massive!



They are good, I shouldn't be whining about those numbers, its just that I figured I would have been stronger after the last month of perfect diet and training.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> your OHP is 10 pounds more than my bench lol.



Yeah dude, but you have the BF% I want. If we had a love child it would be perfect...actually that sounded a little gay...real gay as a matter of fact.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yeah dude, but you have the BF% I want. If we had a love child it would be perfect...actually that sounded a little gay...real gay as a matter of fact.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 16, 2007)

I totally agree about the sex with girls is at stake here and that is a worthy reason to do something..not that I get any now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yeah dude, but you have the BF% I want. If we had a love child it would be perfect...actually that sounded a little gay...real gay as a matter of fact.



Im not gonna be the bitch man lol you best be puttin out .


----------



## KelJu (Jun 18, 2007)

Monday, 06/18/07


Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 350 x 5      

SLDL: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 225 x 5
Set 4: 250 x 5  

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 120 x 5
Set 2: 120 x 5
Set 3: 120 x 5

Seated Calf Raises: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 360 x 25
Set 2: 360 x 25
Set 3: 360 x 25
*

Nice workout. I was a little pissed about the squats, but hey, you can't cut and make huge gains at the same time.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Squats are still strong as shit!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2007)

You squat a shit load man.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Squats are still strong as shit!





Brutus_G said:


> You squat a shit load man.



I concur. Good shit!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah man, doesn't look like your losing any strength on this cut from what I see! good job


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Squats are still strong as shit!





Brutus_G said:


> You squat a shit load man.





ReproMan said:


> I concur. Good shit!





Scarface30 said:


> yeah man, doesn't look like your losing any strength on this cut from what I see! good job



Thanks so much guys. I really shouldn't complain, its just that nobody is harder on me than me, so I push myself as hard as I can go.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2007)

Tuesday - 06/19/2007

Rep Range Week
Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 185 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 10
Set 4: 245 x 10   

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 8   
Set 3: 115 x 12   

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 13  

Cable Kneeling Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 9 

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+50 x 10
Set 2: BW+40 x 10
Set 3: BW+40 x 9 

*

I'll take that shit. Bench press jumped up pretty high. I was very pleased. Dips are staying strong. My abs are really coming around. I have never directly trained abs, so the last 3 weeks have been great as far as how fast it is getting stronger. Its basically like beginner gains.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2007)

To prs gj kelju that bench is going up steadily.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

You're one crazy beardy mofo.

Looking strong as hell lately


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> You're one crazy beardy mofo.
> 
> Looking strong as hell lately


Hey _I_ was going to post that.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Hey _I_ was going to post that.



I hope this wont come between us


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Solid workout, man!  All that and a demanding schedule!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, man!  All that and a demanding schedule!



To be honest, working more has helped my training. I am on a routine 7 days a week. Everyday is the same, so I don't deviate from my work routine or my training routine.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice job Heman.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

He has the powerrrr!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

245x10 on bench is phenominal.....whats your 1rm?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> 245x10 on bench is phenominal.....whats your 1rm?



The Gym.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

You're bench is pretty damn awesome, I would burn out just because of the fact I was doing 10 rep shit, I couldn't keep upping the weight.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> You're bench is pretty damn awesome, I would burn out just because of the fact I was doing 10 rep shit, I couldn't keep upping the weight.



here we go thats what i was thinking lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> 245x10 on bench is phenominal.....whats your 1rm?


Awesome KelJu, even more so because you are losing weight.  I'm betting your 1rm is 325, give or take 5 lbs.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2007)

Thursday - 06/21/2007

Power Week
Pull Day / 3-5 Range  
* 

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5   
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 315 x 3
Set 4: 375 x 3 
Set 5: 405 x 2  *PR 

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 8
Set 3: BW x 9  

Supine Rows: (2m RI)     
Set 1: BW x 10     
Set 2: BW x 8    
Set 3: BW x 8   

Cable Straight Back Seated Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 15     
Set 2: 100 x 10    
Set 3: 100 x 10

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15    
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 455 x 15
Set 4: 495 x 15 

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 10     
Set 2: 45 x 8    
Set 3: 45 x 8
*



I'll take that shit. Now it is obvious that I am making progress too fast. I am week 5 into a cycle of Tren, Enanthate, and Sust 250. Its the last of my stash that I ordered, and I will shut her down at week 8. I have PCT lined up. I have hcg and nolva ready. I think I'll be able to hold onto my gains for a while. I am eating well, and training hard.


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Deadlifts are awesome! 

Where are you putting your feet on those supines?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

Dam those deads are heavy! Post some more pics plz ive always been curious to see a before and after for a cycle.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2007)

Great job, KelJu!!!

Do you think we can get a video of your Deads?  I like seeing that sort of thing.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great job, KelJu!!!
> 
> Do you think we can get a video of your Deads?  I like seeing that sort of thing.



I have a handycam. Next time I do deads, I'll film it.



Brutus_G said:


> Dam those deads are heavy! Post some more pics plz ive always been curious to see a before and after for a cycle.




Yeah, I'll get a side by side before and after shot.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

Thxks man


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'll take that shit.





Hell yeah me too. 

Routine is looking solid man. Nice sumos!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great job, KelJu!!!
> 
> Do you think we can get a video of your Deads?  I like seeing that sort of thing.


And make sure it's a from behind shot you muscly sexy boy!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am week 5 into a cycle of Tren, Enanthate, and Sust 250.


Ah, that explains the weight loss and strength gain, still impressive though.  For the long esters you are running, I would suggest going at least 10 weeks if you have enough gear.  You are in the 'meat' of the cycle now where the strength gains are just starting to kick in, it would be a shame to cut it short.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 22, 2007)

Friday, 06/22/07

Today was supposed to me rep range, but I wanted t odo power again, because I am a retard.


Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 350 x 5      

SLDL: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 225 x 5
Set 4: 275 x 5 *PR  

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 8

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 405 x 30
Set 2: 405 x 30
Set 3: 405 x 25
*

Lawl, I am such a retard. I knew it was rep range week, but I just wanted to lift some heavy weight instead. I am just fucking myself in the long run. I guess there are different plains of training. Some would consider my training to be as hard as they have ever seen, but I know of others training that makes mine look like the sloppiest you have ever seen. Tomorrow kicks off my new training and diet plan. I am very excited.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 22, 2007)

I do the same thing every now and then and I hate it too. I knows its a certain range but I feel like doing something else. all in all at least you worked out, and it was a good one at that!...good luck with the new training and diet!


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 23, 2007)

I haven't read everything about what you're doing right now, but I think you can handle a lot of volume when cycling.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2007)

Good luck on your new routine.

And I think your work looks solid.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good luck on your new routine.
> 
> And I think your work looks solid.



Seriously i dont see whats wrong you got a pr and tore it up your full of test and rdy to kick some ass!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 24, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Friday, 06/22/07
> 
> Today was supposed to me rep range, but I wanted t odo power again, because I am a retard.
> 
> ...



Maybe setting short range training plans will be easier to stick too?  Regardless _you're still kicking ass_ as you are so be a happy dude and just keep moving forward.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey, there is something to be said for instinctual training  If your body wants to lift heavy shit for a day, do it!  Clearly it worked out for you!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Maybe setting short range training plans will be easier to stick too?  Regardless _you're still kicking ass_ as you are so be a happy dude and just keep moving forward.



+1

Dont knock yourself for kicking more ass in one workout than a lot of people do in an entire program


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2007)

good deadlifts.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2007)

Monday - 06/25/2007


Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5  

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2.5m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5    
Set 3: 205 x 1 

Dips: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 8
Set 2: BW+90 x 5
Set 3: BW+135 x 5 *PR 

Rope Push-Downs: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 5
Set 2: 90 x 5
Set 3: 100 x 5 *PR

Cable Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10    
Set 3: 100 x 10
*
I wanted to do lower reps here, but there were so many people in the gym, and I would probably would have had to wait at least 20 minutes for the 3 dudes to finish using the station that goes up to 200lbs. 

*
Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 5
Set 2: 60 x 5
Set 3: 80 x 5  *PR
*

I feel that was a solid workout. Today, I am starting over. Basically I have decided that I liked the program I was on just fine, but that I lacked the dedication to follow through with it day in and day out. Today makes the day that as far as I am concerned is a clean slate, and I am starting from scratch. 

My program is going to be slightly modified. My body is not use to high reps at all, which leads me to believe that some high rep work could be great for overall development. My program will look something like the following:

Low Reps: (1-5)
High Reps (11-15
Medium Reps: (6-10)


I started carb-cycling a week ago. I built a diet from the information Jodi and Twin Peaks laid out. I think I have set up right. I hope to be able to at least have a 4 pack in 6 weeks.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> 245x10 on bench is phenominal.....whats your 1rm?



I don't know. I am kind of scared to push to hard. Seems my shoulder goes bad every time I get into the high weight. I don't want to lift more than 315. 



fufu said:


> You're bench is pretty damn awesome, I would burn out just because of the fact I was doing 10 rep shit, I couldn't keep upping the weight.



I don't enjoy high reps, but I am going to have to make myself do it. I don't really like oatmeal either, but I am going to get reacquainted with it.



Double D said:


> Deadlifts are awesome!
> Where are you putting your feet on those supines?



The heals of my feet or placed on a bench just like in the following link.
Weighted Supine Row

For some reason, the movement is just hard for me. I have always been more push, less pull. I have no idea why. 



Scarface30 said:


> I do the same thing every now and then and I hate it too. I knows its a certain range but I feel like doing something else. all in all at least you worked out, and it was a good one at that!...good luck with the new training and diet!



I always feel like lifting heavy rather than high reps. It goes to figure, because I hate cardio, so it is no surprise that I don't like high rep stuff. thanks for the support. I am excited about trying to take my game to the next level.



BoneCrusher said:


> Maybe setting short range training plans will be easier to stick too?  Regardless _you're still kicking ass_ as you are so be a happy dude and just keep moving forward.



Yeah, I'm happy I guess. I would be happier if I had a 6 pack. I guess I am just a greedy bastard. I just thought of something my old football coach use to scream at me. He said I needed to be greedy. I never really understood wtf is was talking about until now. 



Pylon said:


> Hey, there is something to be said for instinctual training  If your body wants to lift heavy shit for a day, do it!  Clearly it worked out for you!



Haha yeah it has, but I can here P-funk now saying tha6t I have made progress in spite of my training, not because of. 




Gazhole said:


> +1
> 
> Dont knock yourself for kicking more ass in one workout than a lot of people do in an entire program



Thanks bud. The common theme here is everyone is telling me that my training is solid, and I am the onyl one who doesn't think so. I need to get my head right.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> good deadlifts.



Thanks. That means a lot coming from the deadliftinator himself. By the way, how is your glute?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 25, 2007)

Your training is solid.  Have you ever done any powerlifting meets?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Your training is solid.  Have you ever done any powerlifting meets?




In high school, I won my weight class at the county level, but didn't even place in the top 10 at the state level.


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thanks. That means a lot coming from the deadliftinator himself. By the way, how is your glute?



Glute is alot better. Hasn't bothered me one bit in the last few days. I just need to stretch alot and slowly progress the load on the spine. I deadlifted 245 2x10 the other week which is pretty damn good considering how much pain that would have given me.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Um......315x5 (Bench)!!!!!!!!!! Holy crap!


----------



## goob (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, I figured it out.

I'm onto you Kelju.  Or should I say T-100?   A sophisticated cyborg sent back from the future to, er.............smoke the finest hyperpolinated green.  (Don't think i've thought this through...)

It's the only way to explain that super human strength.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Well, I figured it out.
> 
> I'm onto you Kelju.  Or should I say T-100?   A sophisticated cyborg sent back from the future to, er.............smoke the finest hyperpolinated green.  (Don't think i've thought this through...)
> 
> It's the only way to explain that super human strength.



Lawl, test and pot are the greatest combo. The pot counters almost all of the bad sides from the test.  I was out yesterday, so I tried to stay away from people. My dealer is hooking me up with a QP for about $250 at 6:30 today. I am going to smoke myself retarded tonight.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 27, 2007)

Tuesday - 06/26/2007

Power Week
Pull Day / 3-5 Range  
* 

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5   
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 315 x 3
Set 4: 375 x 3 
Set 5: 405 x 2
Set 6: 415 x 1 *Failed  

Weighted Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 5
Set 2: BW+45 x 5
Set 3: BW+45 x 4  

Weighted Supine Rows: (2m RI)     
Set 1: BW+25 x 6     
Set 2: BW+25 x 5    
Set 3: BW+25 x 5   

Bentover Rows: (2m RI)     
Set 1: 135 x 5     
Set 2: 185 x 5    
Set 3: 195 x 5   

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15    
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 495 x 15
Set 4: 500 x 12 

Ez-bar Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 110 x 5     
Set 2: 110 x 5    
Set 3: 110 x 5
*



Solid workout, but I didn't move up much from last week. Its cool. I am pretty sure that my volume is too high for my caloric intake. I am happy as long as I am either getting stronger or losing inches in the waist.


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow!!!! You're a fucking beast dude.  500lb's shrugs!!!!! Holy fuck!

Wish I had a QP to get tanned with......


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

The beast shrugs again!


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

Your chins are getting up there with mine....I am proud of you!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 29, 2007)

Friday, 06/29/07

Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 6       

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 5
Set 2: 120 x 5
Set 3: 140 x 5

Leg Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 5
Set 2: 405 x 5
Set 3: 495 x 5
Set 4: 585 x 5
Set 5: 675 x 5  *PR 

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 35
Set 2: 495 x 30
Set 3: 495 x 30 *PR
*

Everything got stronger and squats just blowed goats. I don't get it. I'm not unhappy about it. I just think it is weird that squats, one of my best movements, is going down while everything else is going up.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 30, 2007)

squats are still looking mighty fine KelJu! everything else is looking good too

what are standing leg curls though??


----------



## JOSHBUILT (Jul 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Friday, 06/29/07
> Set 1: 495 x 35
> Set 2: 495 x 30
> Set 3: 495 x 30 *PR
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 1, 2007)

> * Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)
> Set 1: 135 x 5
> Set 2: 225 x 5
> Set 3: 315 x 3
> ...



*Done in his best Yoda voice ~~ Failed you did ... ummhum ... succeed you will.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd love to see you deadlift some big rocks or a pile of dead bodies in the jungle. You don't happen to have a vid of that, do you?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 1, 2007)

fuck i wish i was 20!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 1, 2007)

Saturday - 07/01/2007


Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5  

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2.5m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5    
Set 3: 205 x 3 *PR 

Dips: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 8
Set 2: BW+90 x 5
Set 3: BW+135 x 5


Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 60 x 5
Set 2: 80 x 5
Set 3: 100 x 5 *PR
Set 4: 120 x 5 *PR
Set 5: 140 x 4 *PR



Cable Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10    
Set 3: 100 x 10
*


Lawl I was supose to do rep range again, but I did power instead. I made some nice gains. Maybe I should just stick to power since I refuse to do rep range.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 1, 2007)

Holy shit, nice fucking OH press!  

Nice dips too, damn!


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2007)

205 lb OH press!!!!????

That's fucking ourageous.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 1, 2007)

Ha i bench 205 for a max lol do you lean back alot or is it all straight backed?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ha i bench 205 for a max lol do you lean back alot or is it all straight backed?



I don't lean back much at all, because I have to keep my balance. I do all overhead pressing while standing up.


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Look At Those Oh Presses!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 2, 2007)

those dips are insane man! way to go!


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

On those dips whenever you get off of the handles does it feel like your shoulders and chest want to rip apart?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

goob said:


> 205 lb OH press!!!!????
> 
> That's fucking ourageous.



No.  Outrageous is charging me $8.50 to watch a movie _and _making me watch commercials first.

What KelJu did is insane.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> On those dips whenever you get off of the handles does it feel like your shoulders and chest want to rip apart?



Dips do not hurt my shoulders at all, even with 135lbs. I'm built for them I guess.  On the other hand, single arm dumbbell pressing from the previous week fucked my shoulder up a little, and now I have a pinch like pain in the front inside of my shoulder.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2007)

Monday - 07/02/2007

Power Week
Pull Day / 3-5 Range  
* 

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5   
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 315 x 3
Set 4: 375 x 3 
Set 5: 405 x 3 *PR


Weighted Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 5
Set 2: BW+45 x 6 *PR
Set 3: BW+45 x 6 *PR  

Weighted Supine Rows: (2m RI)     
Set 1: BW x 10     
Set 2: BW x 10    
Set 3: BW x 10   

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15    
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 495 x 15
Set 4: 585 x 6  * My grip gave out, lawl. I felt I had 5 or 6 more left in my traps, but my shitty hands can't hold onto 585 with straps for more than 5.  * 

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 50 x 5     
Set 2: 50 x 5    
Set 3: 50 x 8 *PR
*

I am very pleased with my workout as a whole. I suppose I get a bit of an ego rush when people start watching me once that 4th 45 plate goes on each side. 405 just has a certain look about it. Then people watch as I rep out about 3 then set it down easily. 
I guess I am at a friendly gym with good energy. I really like it. It is fucking huge, and somewhat upper class from any gym I have been apart of. They have trainers there that look like fitness models. There are about 10 or 15 big guys working out at around 5:30-8:00pm. There were about 3 at my old gym and I was one of them so now I am 1 of 15. The strange thing is almost all of those guys node at me and say hello. One dude said take it easy as I left.   Don't get me wrong, I think it is cool as hell and all, just weird. I watched these guys and they only do this to big guys. Its not gay or anything. It seems almost like an unspoken club of the elite where we barely acknowledge each other... Oh my god! It sounds like fight club. Hahahaahahahahahahahaha.  I knew there was something weird about it, I just couldn't put my finger on it until now as I write this post.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2007)

Good shit.

I miss deadlifting heavy.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 3, 2007)

Tuesday 07/03/07

Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 365 x 5       

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 5
Set 2: 140 x 5
Set 3: 150 x 5 *PR

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 35
Set 2: 495 x 30
Set 3: 495 x 30 + 20 second static squeeze

Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 5
Set 2: 300 x 5
Set 3: 300 x 5
*

I could have done a lot more on leg extensions ,but I was sort of thinking what the fucking point would be. So I halfassed those. Everything else was up from last leg day. Squats are looking a little better. I can't wait until I am squatting 405 again. My legs are looking pretty a little funny these days. My knees are starting to point inward, and the yhave never done that before.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

You're gonna have to start using a Bus for those Leg Extensions, man. You can add kids for extra resistance.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 4, 2007)

Jesus you may just have a muscle imbalance when you can leg extend more than you can squat lol you leg extend what i deadlift...bastard


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

Haha....I know guys who can leg extend a ton as well.....


----------



## goob (Jul 5, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> You're gonna have to start using a Bus for those Leg Extensions, man. You can add kids for extra resistance.


 
Failing that.....I know where you can find de- commisioned oil rigs.

Kelju could find work as an anchor handling ship with that strength.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2007)

Haha, you guys have to stop or my ego is going to explode. I have been suffering from "I'm the fucking man" syndrome as of late. Everything in my life is going great. Work is good, money is good, training is good, and people are acting different towards me. I wear my piercings most of the time, except when I am at work, but the new look I have really suits me. Random people just start talking to me everywhere I go, which never happened before. The piercings seem to make me more approachable, hell I don't know. I hear the question at least twice a day, "did that hurt?" Lawl!



Thursday - 07/05/2007


Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*

Flat Bench Press: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 7  *PR 

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2.5m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5    
Set 3: 205 x 3
Set 4: 215 x 2 *PR 

Dips: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 23 *PR

* I forgot to bring my belt and chain today, so I had to do high rep dips.
*

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 150 x 5 *PR
Set 2: 140 x 5 *PR
Set 3: 140 x 6 *PR  

45 Side Bend: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW+25 x 6
Set 2: BW+45 x 6 
Set 3: BW+45 x 6

* I have no clue as to what made my crunches jump 80lb. I just now understood how much fun ab training can be with the right equipment. 150lb crunches feels the same as deadlifting 400lbs. Its the same amount of force and mental focus. That might be why my number are jumping so fast...well that and the trenabolen.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow dude. You are fucking ripping it up!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 5, 2007)

sweet workout KelJu. your bench and OH press are looking insane! and good job with the crunches!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow PRs everywhere! Any problems with fina dick?


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2007)

you are a demi god I seek your enlightement...oops, sorry!

you are a piece of shit!!

jk

nice workout


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Wow PRs everywhere! Any problems with fina dick?



fina dick?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> fina dick?



You mentioned tren guess your taking test to?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You mentioned tren guess your taking test to?



I'm taking a pretty light stack of Tren ace, and test e. The whole point of all of this was I had hoped that I would be able to cut without losing gains, but I ate too much, and made massive gains, but kept the fat. Lawl, whoops.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 5, 2007)

That's some big weights you're moving!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'm taking a pretty light stack of Tren ace, and test e. The whole point of all of this was I had hoped that I would be able to cut without losing gains, but I ate too much, and made massive gains, but kept the fat. Lawl, whoops.





Thats like getting the fastest lap time driving the wrong way around the track.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats like getting the fastest lap time driving the wrong way around the track.



LOL kelju


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! WHat have you been doing to get your bench to jump up to that!?!?!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> HOLY CRAP! WHat have you been doing to get your bench to jump up to that!?!?!



I have always had a strong bench press. I am styronger all around, so my Benchpress keeps moving up. 



Its all pretty much over now. My shoulder had been bothering me some, but I ignored it. This morning my arm felt like it was going to fall off. I am going to have to stop doing pressing movements until it heals. It usually takes a month or two, so I won't be doing any bench pressing, OH pressing, or dips for a while.

Oh well, fuck it. I will just focus more on my pulling movements which are sub par anyway.


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha...I wouldnt say your pulling is sub par.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha...I wouldnt say your pulling is sub par.



Thats like when you talk about your "shitty" bench


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

Fucking hell!  Nice workout K.   Forgetting the awesome bench and press, 23 x Dips???!!!!! (3 sets of 20??!!!) That's crazy!  Good job man.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 9, 2007)

Good luck with your shoulders.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 9, 2007)

7 reps of 315, fuck me.

By the way, I hadn't looked at your gallery until this morning.  Very nice.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I have been on a week long deload to give myself some recovery time. My shoulder still hurts, but the rest of me feels great. I plan to workout today when I get done at school with my senior project meeting. Then I have the rest of the day to fuck off. 

At work, I tend to be a showoff. I am the only one there who can one-arm a 120lb chandelier while standing on a latter, but there will be no more of that until my shoulder heals.

My diet has been perfect over the deload, so I expect to have a good workout today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thanks everybody. I have been on a week long deload to give myself some recovery time. My shoulder still hurts, but the rest of me feels great. I plan to workout today when I get done at school with my senior project meeting. Then I have the rest of the day to fuck off.
> 
> At work, I tend to be a showoff. I am the only one there who can one-arm a 120lb chandelier while standing on a latter, but there will be no more of that until my shoulder heals.
> 
> My diet has been perfect over the deload, so I expect to have a good workout today.



Thats cool man i think 120 pounds would crush my shoulder.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

awesome upper workout. 

good luck with your shoulder, ice that sucker! 

Where does it hurt? Did you consider seing a sports doc?


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

I bet your diet has been real good. I have seen your pictures and I think that you are a pretty lean guy!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> awesome upper workout.
> 
> good luck with your shoulder, ice that sucker!
> 
> Where does it hurt? Did you consider seing a sports doc?



It hurts in right in the middle of the circle. Bench press hurts it the most.




Shot at 2007-07-11


I haven't considered seeing a doctor, because both of my bassos are driving me hard right now. At both jobs, we have so much work to do that it would be hard to ask off, especially when I had to ask off half a day today. I don't like asking off, anyway. If it hasn't healed in a month, I'll see a doctor when school starts.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 11, 2007)

Wednesday - 07/11/2007

Power Week
Pull Day / 3-5 Range  
* 

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5   
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 315 x 3
Set 4: 375 x 3 
Set 5: 405 x 3 
Set 6: 425 failed!


Weighted Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 6
Set 2: BW+45 x 6 
Set 3: BW+45 x 7 *PR  

Bent-Over Rows:
Set 1: 135 x 6    
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 205 x 5 *PR 

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 15    
Set 2: 495 x 15
Set 3: 585 x 7 *PR
Set 4: 600 x 6 *PR  * My grip is still a problem. My traps had more, but my hands just couldn't hold on.  * 
*


I'll take that. I made a considerable improvement on everything but deadlifts. I just felt strong pulling 405, and I figured I could pull it, but that mother fucker felt like it was glued to the floor. I hate failed at deadlifts, it is so embarrassing.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

Your rowing strength is getting up there quick! Now thats some good stuff!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

great workout KelJu, all those PRs! rowing is looking nice

and 600lb shrugs fucking INSANE!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats on the PRs, dude!

Some great numbers in there.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 12, 2007)

Thursday 07/12/07

Leg Day (3-5) Range
*Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 365 x 5
Set 5: 375 x 3       

Leg Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 540 x 5
Set 2: 540 x 5
Set 3: 630 x 5

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 5
Set 2: 120 x 5
Set 3: 140 x 3  

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 30
Set 2: 495 x 30
Set 3: 495 x 25 + 20 second static squeeze

*

Almost everything went down. Wow! And my weight isn't down. WTF! For a year my squats trashed my deadlifts, then when I finally get my deadlift weight up there, my squats start sucking ass. I don't get it. It is almost like they traded places. Is that shit even possible?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 12, 2007)

Kelju needs that decommissioned oil tanker now Goob lol.


----------



## goob (Jul 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thursday 07/12/07
> 
> Leg Day (3-5) Range
> Leg Press: (2m RI)
> ...


 
Lord above! I'm sure I felt the Earth suddenly start rotating faster right about that time.  

Scientists are at a loss to what caused a massive underwater tremor in South East Asia..........I think we konw now.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 14, 2007)

there's nothing wrong with that workout man! some strong numbers up there good job, keep at it!


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

Great numbers there K!


----------



## Nate K (Jul 14, 2007)

You have really nice chinup #'s for your body type. Way to be.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks guys! your support helps me to drive myself harder.

Friday - 7/13/07


Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*


Standing Barbell Military Press: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 155 x 9    
Set 3: 165 x 8


Dips: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 25 *PR

Cable One Arm Pushdown: (1m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 10
Set 2: 25 x 10    
Set 3: 25 x 8

Lever Seated Crunch: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 50 x 12
Set 2: 100 x 12 *PR
Set 3: 120 x 10 *PR 

Cable Crunches: (1m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 12 
Set 2: 95 x 12 
Set 3: 95 x 12 
*

I gave my shoulder 2 weeks, and I wanted to test the waters today to see how it would feel. I tried ot bench press 135, and had too much pain. I then took an o-bar and tested my overhead pressing. I had no pain at 45lbs, so I moved to 95 and still had to pain. Well all seemed well, so I went at it hard, and still had no pain, so I am very happy. I still have enough meat in my push day to keep my busy. I'll probably be doing a lot of OH pressing while my shoulder heals.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 15, 2007)

So just horizontal pressing hurts? I'm surprised that you were able to pump out so many dips without any problems. Where is the pain exactly; do you have it all the time or just when you bench press?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> It hurts in right in the middle of the circle. Bench press hurts it the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It hurts exactly at the connective tissue point in the middle of the circle. It only hurts when I bench. Dips and vertical pressing doesn't bother it at all.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2007)

some would argue that unless you are a powerlifter, you don't even need to do a flat bench press, that dips are actually more effective an exercise.

I say don't sweat the bench, and just work on your overheads and dips like you did, you will be more than fine.

How about dumbbells?  Does a flat db bench bother your shoulder?  Or, how about a close grip bench press?  I have found in the past when my shoulders bothered me that I could still close grip bench, even if I couldn't regular grip bench.

just some suggestions....don't think you need them since you seem to be doing well in here regardless, but,


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> some would argue that unless you are a powerlifter, you don't even need to do a flat bench press, that dips are actually more effective an exercise.
> 
> I say don't sweat the bench, and just work on your overheads and dips like you did, you will be more than fine.
> 
> ...




Bench press is kinda of an overrated exercise. I remember Charles Poliquin talking about how a lack of ohp is a common cause of shoulder problems.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Bench press is kinda of an overrated exercise. I remember Charles Poliquin talking about how a lack of ohp is a common cause of shoulder problems.


 
I wouldn't say the lack of an overhead press is the cause of shoulder problems, it is probably a combination of too much horizontal pressing, not enough horizontal pulling and then a lack of overhead pressing and pulling, so if you can keep a happy ratio of movements around the joint, you should be ok.

the problem arises in people like me who admitedly "worked out the wrong ways" for a good portion of the first 5 years of my lifting career, and had to play catch up from then on.  I am ok at the moment, but probably have a higher succeptability (is that a word?) to shoulder problems and need to be more careful.


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I wouldn't say the lack of an overhead press is the cause of shoulder problems, it is probably a combination of too much horizontal pressing, not enough horizontal pulling and then a lack of overhead pressing and pulling, so if you can keep a happy ratio of movements around the joint, you should be ok.
> 
> the problem arises in people like me who admitedly "worked out the wrong ways" for a good portion of the first 5 years of my lifting career, and had to play catch up from then on.  I am ok at the moment, but probably have a higher succeptability (is that a word?) to shoulder problems and need to be more careful.



I agree with this completly! I was one of those people whos pulling had to catch back up to my pushing! Now look at me!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> I agree with this completly! I was one of those people whos pulling had to catch back up to my pushing! Now look at me!


 
yep, I am getting there too, slowly but surely.....


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

Tuesday - 07/17/2007

Rep Range Week
Pull Day / 8-12 Range  
* 

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5   
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 315 x 3
Set 4: 375 x 3 

* Hurt my back on this one. I don't get it. My form was flawless. Deadlifts have been hurting me a lot lately. *

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12 
Set 3: BW x 10   

Supine Rows: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 10 
Set 3: BW x 10 

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 20    
Set 2: 405 x 20
Set 3: 455 x 20 

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40's x 12    
Set 2: 40's x 12
Set 3: 40's x 10 
*

I think I am going to stop doing deadlifts for a while. They keep hurting my lower back despite my efforts of doing them safely. I need to get away from heavy lifting all together. I am about to go on a strict diet that Jody is helping me with, so I expect to see significant strength reduction. If I get away from  heavy lifting and focus more on increasing my rep range, maybe I won't notice the strength loss.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice chin-ups Alabama.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks bud. I think the weighted chin-ups is what helped me break out of my plateau.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2007)

workouts are looking strong KelJu 

what do you think of those supine rows?


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

Tell me what supine rows are???


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 18, 2007)

^ Weighted Supine Row
Some people call them BW rows.


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

ahhhh,, I've seen them before, but didn't know the name.. so, when you add weight, you put it on your chest?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 18, 2007)

^ Yeah, that's one way to do it. I like to use a backpack.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Some people also use a weighted vest. 

I have been feeling pain in my back when deading to....thats wierd. Oh well strong workout none the less!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Some people also use a weighted vest.
> 
> I have been feeling pain in my back when deading to....thats wierd. Oh well strong workout none the less!



Shit ive been getting it to lol mines starting to get better thou.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Tuesday - 07/17/2007
> 
> Rep Range Week
> Pull Day / 8-12 Range
> ...


Sweet workout KelJu.  You are smart not to ignore the obvious.  You have been lifting extremely heavy, your body needs a rest.  Especially if you are coming off a cycle, you need to back off.  But then, you knew that  .


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Yeah, that's one way to do it. I like to use a backpack.



Ditto.

A guy at my gym strapped the plates to himself with a lifting belt, which i thought was a pretty good one too.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 22, 2007)

Tuesday - 07/22/2007
*
Weight: 224 *


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Tuesday - 07/22/2007
> *
> Weight: 224 *



I know im prob getting annoying but can i see another pic? Before after kinda thing?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 22, 2007)

Strong as an ox doesn't cut it anymore. I think oxes would shit their pants if they saw you.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know im prob getting annoying but can i see another pic? Before after kinda thing?



Yeah sure, no problem. I am building my brothers new computer for him, and I am just waiting for xp to install, but I will take an after shot tonight and post it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Tuesday - 07/22/2007
> 
> *Weight: 224 *


You mentioned before that you were a fat ass as a kid.  How much did you weigh then?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You mentioned before that you were a fat ass as a kid.  How much did you weigh then?





I weighed 160 in the 6th grade, and I wasn't tall then, either. I weighed 260 during my senior year of football, but I dropped down to 200 between that time and graduation. So I dropped 60lbs in 6 months.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 24, 2007)

Tuesday 07/24/07
Leg Day (8-12) Range



*
Weight: 219 

Bodybuilder Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 315 x 10    

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 80 x 10
Set 2: 90 x 10

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 25
Set 2: 495 x 25
*

Woo! Workout kicked my ass. I have low energy right now. I partied for the last 3 days at my brothers mostly. An good buddy of mine that I haven't seen in a while stayed with me all weekend. There were whores all at my brothers place. I was hanging with one girl all night. She told me where she works and to come by and see her. I thought that was kind of strange, but fuck it, I'll go see her. She's cute, and looks a lot like Kelly Ozborn...actually that is what we were calling her. 

Despite all of the distractions, I did pretty good. The only drugs I took were caffeine to stay up all 3 days. I got 4 hours of sleep each tight, then worked all day, then partied all night, rinse and repeat. Its no wonder my workout sucks balls. 

The second job that many of you urged me to take has paid off. The guy wants me to take over my responsibility with his side company and pay me more money. I will have to leave the shop and take his proposal because that would put me in a good money situation during the fall semester, plus I will only have to work 3 days a week, I could finally devote more time to my training. God damn that is going to be so cool!  


Oh yeah, a rich dude I met at my brothers parties that I sorta new before, but not very well wants me to move in with him. I am still all like wtf! I hang out with this guy 2 days and he ask me if I want to move into a $1,500 a month condo, and he doesn't even want me to pay rent? The dude isn't gay, and he hangs with the coolest people in Mobile. I can't figure out what the hell he wants me to move in for except he is kind of strung out, and he says I would be a good influence on him. All I can figure is lots of people at my brothers parties new me when I sort of went off of the deep end. They see me now, and I am unrecognizable. I spent 2 years on the body recomp, and the last year I have really come around mentally, intellectually, and emotionally. I have a great perspective on life, and I am not nearly as pessimistic as I use to be. 

I have dug myself out of a whole. It is really nice to see the sun again. Good decisions and hard work have come back to me 3 fold. Now I am more motivated as ever to continue making good decisions now that I know how good it feels to succeed. I finally feel successful!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2007)

Good story, and great work!  We're all proud of you!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats on the new job!

That guy may want you to move in with for the very reason that he stated.  And maybe he thinks that paring up with you will draw more chick in.

You really do seem to be a lot more optimistic since you joined!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 25, 2007)

awesome job with everything KelJu! the hardwork as really paid off for you, way to go!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 25, 2007)

Kelly OZ LOL! Good man for turning shit around never let anyone pull you down you will succeed!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 25, 2007)

New KelJu > Old KelJu


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

*A* to the mothafucking *K*......

A to the m othafucking K.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2007)

How can that guy not want something from you? Be careful KelJu, he could be a decent guy but he could also be an axe murderer!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2007)

You know dude ... you keep this shit up you may get to be a big strong mutherfucker some day.  Might take a while though ...


----------



## KelJu (Jul 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How can that guy not want something from you? Be careful KelJu, he could be a decent guy but he could also be an axe murderer!



He seems like a good person. I talked to my brother before I agreed to move in to find out more about the guy. It appears he is a trust fund baby. He drives a hummer and lives in the nicest of homes, but is still down to earth. I'm thinking he is tired of everyone mooching off of him and wants a roommate that has their shit together. 

Basically he wants me to move in, and my only responsibility is paying the utilities and being myself. I think I can handle that easy enough.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 25, 2007)

its a shame we gotta question ppl and their motives for being nice but it is 2007


----------



## KelJu (Jul 26, 2007)

Thursday - 7/26/07


Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*


Standing Barbell Military Press: (1.5m RI)  
Set 1: 45 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10    
Set 3: 150 x 10  


Dips: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 20

Lever Seated Crunch: (1.5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 5 + 3 second static squeeze + 5 second negitive
Set 2: 100 x 5 + 3 second static squeeze + 5 second negitive
Set 3: 120 x 5 + 3 second static squeeze + 5 second negitive 

45 Degree Decline Weighted Sit-Ups: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10 
Set 2: BW+25 x 10 
Set 3: BW+25 x 8 
*

Flawless workout! I am a month off the juice today. I did PCT by the book, and it seems I haven't lost a bit of strength yet. I am thinking that I can continue to maintain at this level while cutting still. I have lost 11lbs this summer while packing on some major muscle, so I am very happy. 

Also brother Brutus, I took some after shots, so check out my gallery.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How can that guy not want something from you? Be careful KelJu, he could be a decent guy but he could also be an axe murderer!


Maybe he needs a bodyguard.  

KelJu, you are on a roll!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 27, 2007)

awesome workout KelJu, barbell military press is looking sweet!

nice job on the losing 11lbs/putting on some muscle!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 27, 2007)

Friday - 07/27/2007

Rep Range Week
Pull Day / 8-12 Range  
* 

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 10 
Set 3: BW x 9   

Supine Rows: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 10 
Set 3: BW x 8 

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15    
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 495 x 15 

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40's x 10    
Set 2: 40's x 10
*


That was a good workout! I was tired as shit going in, but I feel rejuvenated. I skipped deadlift today. I won't do them for a while to give my back a little time to completely heal. 

I think I am going to stop doing deadlifts for a while. They keep hurting my lower back despite my efforts of doing them safely. I need to get away from heavy lifting all together. I am about to go on a strict diet that Jody is helping me with, so I expect to see significant strength reduction. If I get away from  heavy lifting and focus more on increasing my rep range, maybe I won't notice the strength loss.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

^ that is kind of similar to what I am doing now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2007)

You look good man i showed my mom and she asked if you were a bouncer lol.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You look good man i showed my mom and she asked if you were a bouncer lol.




Is your mom hot?  




Just kidding. Thanks for the complement from both you and your mom.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

You know, I have come to sort of the same conclusion as you. I can't go lifting heavy all the time and take the risks. I always feel like a rusty machine all the time. Only existing to lift heavy. 

Now I am looking for more balance, I think we are in a similar situation.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice chins Alabama.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> You know, I have come to sort of the same conclusion as you. I can't go lifting heavy all the time and take the risks. I always feel like a rusty machine all the time. Only existing to lift heavy.
> 
> Now I am looking for more balance, I think we are in a similar situation.




We are, bud. You and I have been lifting with everything we have for years, and our bodies are falling apart despite our best efforts to lift properly and safely. 

I'm simply not designed to push these types of numbers. If I can't look like Arnold, maybe I can look close to brad pit, lawl.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

^ you can kick brad pitt's physique!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Is your mom hot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   shes a little over your age range lol


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2007)

Diet feedback?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 30, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Diet feedback?



Dieting is going well so far. I need to get the eggs and ground beef recipe from you are DOMS. 

I have been insanely busy, but I plan to put more effort into keeping my journal once I stop working everyday which will be in about two weeks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey kelju your off cycle right now right? How much of your gains have you kept?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey kelju your off cycle right now right? How much of your gains have you kept?



All of them. Well, I probably lost a lot of strength in my chest, but that was from the injury, not coming off of the juice.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 2, 2007)

Thursday 08/02/07
Leg Day (8-12) Range



*

Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 375 x 5    

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 80 x 10
Set 3: 70 x 10

Seated Calf Raises: (3m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 25
Set 2: 495 x 25
Set 3: 495 x 25 + 15 second static squeeze.
*


I have been pulling overtime on my weekly job, so my workouts are suffering some. I went in to work at 7:30 Tuesday morning, and didn't get home until 11:00 at night. It took me 2 days to recover from that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> All of them. Well, I probably lost a lot of strength in my chest, but that was from the injury, not coming off of the juice.



Thats good to hear man i see your still destroying the weight room.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2007)

I was curious how tall you are?  Then looked at the beginning of the journal.. do you have updated stats since then?


----------



## Mista (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice job with the military press, do you prefer BB over DB?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 3, 2007)

Lost none of your gains from the cycle that's amazing!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 3, 2007)

PreMier said:


> I was curious how tall you are?  Then looked at the beginning of the journal.. do you have updated stats since then?



No, I haven't taken measurements lately. I like the way I look in the mirror, so thats good enough for me.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

Dear lord Kelju, the numbers you put up never fail to astonish me!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2007)

PreMier said:


> I was curious how tall you are? Then looked at the beginning of the journal.. do you have updated stats since then?


I'm betting he is still 6'2" Jake  , and I am still a smartass  .


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2007)

nice squatskis


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2007)

Good squat numbers!  I havent done a wide stance squat in years...  I used to do 3 sets of wide, then 3 sets narrow, then 3 sets ATG.  Newbie shit, but it worked.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. I am very happy with my numbers considering the circumstances. I am wore the fuck out. I am so tired. The last two weeks have been rough, because we have been servicing two customers that both have spent at least a quarter million at our store. I have pulled 62 hours at one job and another 16 at my other job. I am quiting my second job today. I can't do it anymore. I am too tired to workout, I have been to tired to even wash cloths. I am burnt out, and I need some quality KelJu time, or I am going to go insane.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 5, 2007)

Those numbers are making buildings fall bro!

Good jorb.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Those numbers are making buildings fall bro!
> 
> Good jorb.



Yeah, I admit it...that was me. 



Wheeeewwwwwww! I feel like I have been paroled. I quit my second job today, so now I have two days off each week Working just 40s is going to be sweet. Tomorrow is my first day off in a while, and I am so stoked. I have a list of shit I need to do tomorrow, so as soon as I get it knocked out, I will be able to breath easy.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2007)

You sound like you have things under control and have a good view on your situation. wooooo


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Those are some major hours you've been putting in!!  It'll feel like you're on vacation with only one job.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh Id love to hear you quit..

Kel:  I cant work here anymore cuz I cant work out!

Dedication, my friend!


----------



## goob (Aug 6, 2007)

It's always a good feeling to quit!

Working 60+ hours just is'nt fun.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm betting he is still 6'2" Jake  , and I am still a smartass  .



This doesnt suprise me haha


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

Your squats are right up there around amazing!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 6, 2007)

Friday - 8/03/07


Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*


Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5    
Set 3: 205 x 3

Cable Front Lateral Raise: (2m RI)
Set 1: 10 x 5
Set 2: 15 x 5    
Set 3: 20 x 5

Cable Rope Pushdown: (2m RI)
Set 1: 75 x 5
Set 2: 85 x 5    
Set 3: 95 x 5

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 150 x 5
Set 2: 150 x 5 
Set 3: 150 x 5 

Weighted Sit-ups: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 10 
Set 2: 40 x 10 
*


----------



## KelJu (Aug 6, 2007)

Monday - 08/06/2007

Power Week
Pull Day / 3-5 Range  
* 

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 5
Set 2: BW+45 x 5 
Set 3: BW+45 x 5  

Bent-Over Barbell Rows:
Set 1: 135 x 5    
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 205 x 5 *PR

Iso-lateral High Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 140 x 5    
Set 2: 230 x 5
Set 3: 250 x 5 *PR

Straight Bar Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 115 x 5    
Set 2: 115 x 5
Set 3: 120 x 5
*



I think doing supine rows has a nice carry-over to bent-over rows. Either way, I am happy with the workout. I lost a strap and didn't even bother trying to shrug without them. I would have been wasting my time.


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Dang - nice numbers on the PR's K !!


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work Kelju, solid PR's.


----------



## goob (Aug 7, 2007)

205 lb Bent over rows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just don't know what to say.  You could pull countries with that stregnth...


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

I would like to see a pulling monster like you do hang cleans and snatchs!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 7, 2007)

man, you're barbell rows are insane! great job!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 7, 2007)

Tuesday 08/07/07
Power Week
Leg Day (3-5) Range



*
Weight: 214 

Wide Stance Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 3: 375 x 5    

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 5
Set 2: 110 x 5
Set 3: 120 x 5

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 25
Set 2: 495 x 25
Set 3: 495 x 20 + 25s static squeeze.
*

Good workout. I am still maintain all of my strength, and my body fat is still coming down. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

There are horses with weaker legs...


----------



## goob (Aug 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There are horses with weaker legs...


 
.....no to mention Oil platforms....


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2007)

Thursday - 8/09/07


Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*


Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 45 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10    
Set 3: 145 x 8

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 20

Cable One Arm Pushdown: (2m RI)
Set 1: 10 x 10 
Set 2: 30 x 8

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 10 
Set 2: 90 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 10 

*


Lost a little bit of strength, but not too much. I'll take it.


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2007)

Your triceps must have been fried. nice job


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Your triceps must have been fried. nice job



They were. That is why I only did 2 sets of push-downs. Abs were fried worse triceps. I really pushed with all I had on the crunches. I know its called crunch, but I actually go all the way into rest position then back which really hits me harder than staying in crunch position.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 10, 2007)

Kelju you ownz the BB! 20 rep dips man why not Add some weight?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Kelju you ownz the BB! 20 rep dips man why not Add some weight?



I will next week. This week is high rep week, but next week is low rep.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I will next week. This week is high rep week, but next week is low rep.



Oh ok thats good to see you hitting it from all angles man. I guess I'm kinda biased in favor of low reps


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Your triceps must have been fried. nice job



I second that.

very nice workout


----------



## KelJu (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm going camping, see ya'll in about a week.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2007)

have fun, and remember bug spray.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2007)

Thursday 08/17/07
Power Week
Leg Day (3-5) Range



*
Wide Stance Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 3: 375 x 4    

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 5
Set 2: 120 x 5
Set 3: 130 x 5

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 25
Set 2: 495 x 25
Set 3: 495 x 25
*


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 17, 2007)

Now thats what i like to see low reps baby! You feel like you were successful?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'm going camping, see ya'll in about a week.


Enjoy life brother K.  Fuggin A ... good to see you go


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 17, 2007)

looks like the week off didn't hurt one bit! great workout


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah, my trip was pretty fun. We went camping at a beautiful place with a huge natural lake surrounded by limestone, so the water was crystal clear. You could see 20 feet to the bottom almost. We did a lot of swimming to stay cool. 

I haven't been swimming in about 3 years and I lost most of my ability to float. I sank to the bottom like a rock for the first time in my life. It was work to stay a float. 

I feel relaxed and ready to go back to school.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 17, 2007)

You went camping?  I heard about that, but I've never gone.  The fundamental problem with camping, for me, is that it doesn't have any city. 

it's good to hear your doing even better!


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome squatting. Those are really getting up there.


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You went camping? I heard about that, but I've never gone. The fundamental problem with camping, for me, is that it doesn't have any city.
> 
> it's good to hear your doing even better!


 
375 for squats?????????  THat is awesome!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 18, 2007)

Friday - 8/19/07


Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*


Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 45 x 5
Set 2: 135 x 5    
Set 3: 155 x 5
Set 4: 185 x 5
Set 5: 205 x 1

Weighted Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 5
Set 2: BW+45 x 5
Set 3: BW+90 x 5
Set 4: BW+135 x 6

Cable One Arm Pushdown: (2m RI)
Set 1: 10 x 5 
Set 2: 30 x 5
Set 3: 40 x 5

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 5 
Set 2: 130 x 5
Set 3: 150 x 4 

*


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, my trip was pretty fun. We went camping at a beautiful place with a huge natural lake surrounded by limestone, so the water was crystal clear. You could see 20 feet to the bottom almost. We did a lot of swimming to stay cool.
> 
> I haven't been swimming in about 3 years and I lost most of my ability to float. I sank to the bottom like a rock for the first time in my life. It was work to stay a float.
> 
> I feel relaxed and ready to go back to school.



Well, the problem is muscle is denser than fat.. and since you have put on how much muscle in the last 3 years??? thats why your sinking.  Its not that you lost your ability to float.. you've gained more mass.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 18, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Well, the problem is muscle is denser than fat.. and since you have put on how much muscle in the last 3 years??? thats why your sinking.  Its not that you lost your ability to float.. you've gained more mass.



Thats what I figured. I use to be a fatass mass of lipid cells, now I am a dense mass of muscle. When I jumped in, I went to the bottom like a brick.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2007)

thats because now your build like a brick (shit house)


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)

Soon there will be no more room on your dip belt.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thats what I figured. I use to be a fatass mass of lipid cells, now I am a dense mass of muscle. When I jumped in, I went to the bottom like a brick.



I noticed this to i cant tread water well now but before at 185 i could do it relatively easy.


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

Dang, you're freakin strong!   Great job on the dips! .. and everything else!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2007)

Sunday - 08/19/2007

Power Week
Pull Day / 3-5 Range  
* 

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 5
Set 2: BW+45 x 6 
Set 3: BW+45 x 5  

Bent-Over Barbell Rows:
Set 1: 135 x 5    
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 225 x 4 *PR

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 15    
Set 2: 495 x 15
Set 3: 585 x 10

Hammer Strength Rowing Machine: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 5    
Set 2: 230 x 5
Set 3: 280 x 5
Set 4: 330 x 5

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 50s x 5    
Set 2: 50s x 5
Set 3: 50s x 6 *PR
*



My weight is creeping back up. I have been eating crap for the past 2 weeks while I go through the transition back into the dorms. I'll get everything back into balance, it just might take some time.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2007)

nice rows.

I thought you lived in an apt at school?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow those chins and rows are some bigs numbers!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> nice rows.
> 
> I thought you lived in an apt at school?



My roomates girlfriend broke up with him, and he couldn't handle the pain alone, so he moved back in with his parents. It was last minute, so I just opted to move into the dorms.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> My roomates girlfriend broke up with him, and he couldn't handle the pain alone, so he moved back in with his parents. It was last minute, so I just opted to move into the dorms.



Dah!

What do you think about that, moving into the dorms? Do you have a roommate(s)?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Dah!
> 
> What do you think about that, moving into the dorms? Do you have a roommate(s)?



I have 3 roomates. I am getting along with all of them pretty well, but two already started fighting with each other. There are two white guys and two black guys, which could seem like a recipe for diseaster. One dude is pretty cool, we have been bullshitting some. We are both into lifting, so we had stuff in common right off the bat. It seems kind of funny, but he is like a black version of me.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds good. Having some conflict may not actually be a bad thing, because IMO it is a decent way to break the ice. Of course that is if they make up. 

I rarely talked to my roommate last year. We had 0 conflict but 0 fun. It was like living with a stranger. He never once pissed me off, which is kind of incredible. At the same time it would have been nicer knowing him better, but there is inevitable conflict at some point if you know someone long/well enough.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2007)

workouts are looking awesome man! you're dips are incredible! chinups are nothing to sneeze at either!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice pulling there KelJu! Good luck with the new living arrangement, I've had my fair share of nightmares, and some really good times too. Actually I was in a similar situation you're in right now and it was probably my best, so all the luck to ya.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I have 3 roomates. I am getting along with all of them pretty well, but two already started fighting with each other. There are two white guys and two black guys, which could seem like a recipe for diseaster. One dude is pretty cool, we have been bullshitting some. We are both into lifting, so we had stuff in common right off the bat. It seems kind of funny, but he is like a black version of me.



Does he have a crazy beard and look like a dangerous submission fighter lol?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Does he have a crazy beard and look like a dangerous submission fighter lol?



Kimbo vs. Rasta Fight

Kimbo?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2007)

Tuesday 08/21/07
Power Week
Leg Day (3-5) Range



*
Wide Stance Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 3: 375 x 4    

SLDL (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 250 x 5

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 5
Set 2: 120 x 5
Set 3: 130 x 5

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 25
Set 2: 495 x 25
Set 3: 495 x 30
*


Calves are stronger than last workout. I seem to be maintaining beautifully. I have been running very other morning, and after I get some more distance I will start doing HIT at the track which is only a 100 yards from my dorm building.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Kimbo vs. Rasta Fight
> 
> Kimbo?



LOL good find


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2007)

Thursday - 8/23/07


Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*


Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 65 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10    
Set 3: 140 x 10

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 20

Cable One Arm Pushdown: (2m RI)
Set 1: 10 x 10 
Set 2: 20 x 10
Set 3: 30 x 10

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x  10 
Set 2: 90 x  10
Set 3: 100 x 10 

*

Good enough for me!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2007)

on the standing military, do you try and keep the legs out of it or is it more of a push press?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> on the standing military, do you try and keep the legs out of it or is it more of a push press?



On high reps days my form is very strict. I do not use my legs at all to get the weight up. The only cheating I do is I let the bar ever so slightly bounce off of the upper part of my chest.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 23, 2007)

that workout would be good for anyone! very nice


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2007)

Friday - 08/24/2007

Pull Day / 10-12 Range  
* 

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12 
Set 3: BW x 12  

Supine  Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12 
Set 3: BW x 12

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 25    
Set 2: 450 x 25

Ez-Bar Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 75 x 12    
Set 2: 75 x 12
Set 3: 75 x 10
*

Hurt my back on the second set of shrugs. This is really getting old. I plan to see a doctor soon to have an MRI done.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

I have got an idea with those dips. Why not do dips to failure then drop to the floor and do some close grip pushups to failure? That would be fun in a sick way.....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 24, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Friday - 08/24/2007
> 
> Pull Day / 10-12 Range
> *
> ...


Yeah but at that kinda weight your form has got to be spot on or you're hosed.  Have you video'd your self to see how you look from a third eye?


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2007)

Holy fuck! 450 lb shrugs!!! Madness! Sorry to hear about your back man.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2007)

have you thought about going lighter, trying to get a better ROM and adding a longer eccentric count?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 25, 2007)

your shrugs are monsterous KelJu!

hope your back gets better soon.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks buds! My back healed quickly from my little mishap, and I had a great leg workout today.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2007)

Sunday 08/26/07
Leg Day (8-12) Range



*
Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 315 x 12

SLDL: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 185 x 12
Set 3: 225 x 10 *PR

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 80 x 10
Set 2: 90 x 10
Set 3: 110 x 9

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 30
Set 2: 495 x 30
Set 3: 495 x 30
*

Hell yeah! My legs showed up to play ball today. I don't know what I did different, but squats were especially easy today.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

nice


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

impressive


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2007)

^ very


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

^ very very very


----------



## KelJu (Aug 28, 2007)

Tuesday - 8/28/07


Push Day / 8-12 Range  
*


Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10    
Set 3: 150 x 10 *PR

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 25 *PR
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 22

Push-ups: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20 
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 12

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10 
Set 2: 110 x 10 *PR
Set 3: 120 x 8 *PR

Weighted Hanging Straight Leg-Hip Raise: (1m RI)
Set 1:  x 10 
Set 2:  x 10

*

Wowee! I have no idea why I am doing so well, but I like it. I think maybe the reason is I can't do bench presses or deadlifts right now, and my body doesn't have to rebuild those areas, so the rebuilding is being focused on my shoulders and abs. Either way, I like the improvement. My goal is to overhead press my body weight which is 220 right now, so I should be able to do it within the next two weeks at this rate.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

That is very impressive man a BW OHP! Youll be reping that mother out soon.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 30, 2007)

Thursday - 08/30/2007


Pull Day / 8-12 Range  
* 

Chin-Ups:  (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12
Set 3: BW x 12

Supine Rows: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12
Set 3: BW x 13 *PR

Barbell Shrugs: (1m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15    
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 495 x 15

Bentover Dumbbell Neutral Grip Rows: (1m RI)
Set 1: 40s x 10    
Set 2: 50s x 10
Set 3: 60s x 10

Ez-Bar Curls Curls: (1m RI)
Set 1: 75 x 10    
Set 2: 75 x 10
*


I had a good workout today. I didn't injure anything new today, and my back is about 90% healed from my last shrug mishap. Supine rows are getting better.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2007)

do you use straps?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 30, 2007)

PreMier said:


> do you use straps?



I do on shrugs. I have to.  I can't hold onto more than 400lbs without straps. I have girly hand strength.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2007)

Captains of Crush hand grippers and training tools for building hand strength - IronMind


----------



## KelJu (Aug 30, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Captains of Crush hand grippers and training tools for building hand strength - IronMind



I own three of them already.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2007)

whta levels?  Use them man!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a T, 1, and 2. I keep them in my car and use them while driving to work. My hands just suck.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I have a T, 1, and 2. I keep them in my car and use them while driving to work. My hands just suck.





KelJu said:


> I do on shrugs. I have to.  I can't hold onto more than 400lbs without straps. I have girly hand strength.



Man what you talking about i have to use straps to whip my ass lol 400 is a good amount of weight.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2007)

Can you close the #2 yet?  Do you ever do static holds?  When I could do the #1 10+ times I had no problem holding 400+ lbs.  I was doing a lot of grip work though.


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

I love love straps... but then, I'm a girl......


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man what you talking about i have to use straps to *whip my ass *lol 400 is a good amount of weight.



 Just have your best friend do it, don't tell anyone.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 31, 2007)

How's your shoulder putting up, KelJu?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> How's your shoulder putting up, KelJu?



I can't bench press still. I tired to press 135 on my last push day, but had pain. I can do push-ups though, so thats good. I'll just do push-ups until that connective tissue heals.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2007)

Friday 08/31/07
Leg Day (8-12) Range



*
Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 350 x 12 *PR  

SLDL: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 250 x 10 *PR

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 30
Set 2: 495 x 30
Set 3: 495 x 30
*
Boom mothafucking boom! My legs sure have been kicking ass lately. I have no idea why, but I won't waste too much time pondering. I'm just glad I'm still making gains. I have cheated some on my diet which might be why I am seeing unusual gains. I dieted down to 215, then slowly crept back up to 225.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> Just have your best friend do it, don't tell anyone.



You know what i meant!......


----------



## KelJu (Sep 3, 2007)

Monday - 9/03/07


Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*


Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 5
Set 2: 135 x 5    
Set 3: 185 x 5
Set 4: 205 x 4 *PR

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 5
Set 2: BW+90 x 5
Set 3: BW+150 x 7 *PR

Push-ups: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20 
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 15

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 150 x 5 
Set 2: 155 x 5 
Set 3: 155 x 5 

Planks: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 30s
Set 2: BW x 30s

Hanging Towel Holds (1m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 30s
Set 2: BW x 30s
*



I am happy with the workout, but I would have lifted better had I not still been hungover. There is a reason I stopped drinking and Saturday reminded me why. I drink at least 30 beer from 1:00pm to 2:00am. I puked my guts out when I got home, and couldn't eat anything all day yesterday. I could only drink milk. Solid food made up upchuck.


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice squats!


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2007)

holy shit, nice OH press and dips too!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, my dips are really strong right now. I thing I am just built to do them. It would be cool to make a better dip built to hold my bodyweight in extra weights then do 2x bodyweight dips. That shit would be badass.


----------



## goob (Sep 4, 2007)

Holy flying fuck Kelju!  You Dip the equivalent weight of me.  That's fucking crazy.  Absolutely outstanding.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy flying fuck Kelju!  You Dip the equivalent weight of me.  That's fucking crazy.  Absolutely outstanding.



Thanks dude! The extra strength came with some extra love handles. I started a prop/tren cycle this week, so I am going on a hardcore cut. I think the AS well help me hold onto most of my muscle while I try to plow through another cut.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 4, 2007)

Tuesday - 09/04/2007

Pull Day / 3-5 Range  
* 

Deadlift: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5 
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 375 x 5  

Pull-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 5
Set 2: BW+45 x 5 
Set 3: BW+45 x 4  

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 15   
Set 2: 450 x 15
Set 3: 500 x 15

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 50s x 6    
Set 2: 50s x 6
Set 3: 50s x 6
*

Woot woot! My back felt good, so I tried a few sets of deadlifts and had zero pain. I then went for some fairly hi numbers for having not deadlifted in a month, and all went well. I think I was so happy about the deadlifts that the rest of my workout went well, also. I am very happy about my numbers. Shrugs felt super strong today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thanks dude! The extra strength came with some extra love handles. I started a prop/tren cycle this week, so I am going on a hardcore cut. I think the AS well help me hold onto most of my muscle while I try to plow through another cut.



 Dips crazy! Tren and prop damn Kelju your gonna be crazy dense and lean! Strength will be even more amazing. Will you update on sides from the tren?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Dips crazy! Tren and prop damn Kelju your gonna be crazy dense and lean! Strength will be even more amazing. Will you update on sides from the tren?



Yep. I plan to be very detailed on this cycle. My last cycle went great, because I was better educated and was ready for the side effects. My Blood pressure is good right now from all of the running I have been doing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yep. I plan to be very detailed on this cycle. My last cycle went great, because I was better educated and was ready for the side effects. My Blood pressure is good right now from all of the running I have been doing.



Its funny a year ago i would have said night sweats, aggression, insomnia, loss of libido(if no test is being run), and ED injections just arnt worth it, now the more i hear about tren the more I'm tempted to try it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

holy shit man, your dips are incredible! 

very nice job!


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

ok, so I'm new at this... what is prop & tren...?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

Dips are good, but I like the Shrugs.

I'll be watching the cycle.  Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2007)

katt said:


> ok, so I'm new at this... what is prop & tren...?



testosterone propionate and trenbolone. They both wont cause water retention or at least much both are cutting steroids. Tren is extremely strong and is used to partition nutrients more towards muscle and less towards fat. Tren also causes good body recomps. test prop is just normal test without the bloat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh yeah tren has very violent side effects compared to other AAS.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Oh yeah tren has very violent side effects compared to other AAS.



This is 90% true. I seem to be lucky in the fact that tren doesn't cause but one side effect with me and that is blood pressure.


I have had no other complications other than connective tissue problems, and that was more my fault than the AS.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thursday 06/06/07
Leg Day (3-5) Range



*
Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 405 x 3 

SLDL: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5 *PR

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 50 x 5
Set 2: 100 x 5
Set 3: 150 x 5

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 35 *PR
Set 2: 495 x 35 *PR
Set 3: 495 x 30+15s static squeeze *PR
*


I guess the test has made its way into my system judging by that performance. That is the strongest leg workout of my entire life, and I am at a caloric deficit for the last 3 days. 

My current plan is to shed fat over the next 8 weeks. 
I am taking 800mg of prop per week broken into 2 shots: one on Wednesday and one on Sunday.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> *
> Set 4: 405 x 3
> *



  Great job, man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> This is 90% true. I seem to be lucky in the fact that tren doesn't cause but one side effect with me and that is blood pressure.
> 
> 
> I have had no other complications other than connective tissue problems, and that was more my fault than the AS.



I want tren even more now!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 7, 2007)

Outstanding workout big K you never disappoint on those calves.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 7, 2007)

shit man, that is a ridiculous workout! squats at 405x3 not a PR?!...

very nice


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I want tren even more now!



I can't lie to you and tell you it is a bad idea, because it isn't as long as you practice common sense and educate yourself. You are too young now, but keep asking questions and keep reading so that when you are old enough you will be ready.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> shit man, that is a ridiculous workout! squats at 405x3 not a PR?!...
> 
> very nice



Thanks, bud. I actually I squatted 405x5 about a year ago, but I was 10 pounds heavier then, and my overall fitness wasn't as good.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great job, man.




Thanks dude!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2007)

Friday - 9/07/07
Push Day / 8-12 Range  

*

Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 185 x 10    
Set 3: 225 x 10

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10    

Cable Front Lateral Raise: (2m RI)
Set 1: 10 x 10
Set 2: 15 x 10 

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 25 
Set 2: BW x 25
Set 3: BW x 25 *PR

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10 
Set 2: 155 x 10 
Set 3: 170 x 10 *PR
Set 4: 200 x 6  *PR

Cable Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 10 
Set 2: 95 x 10
Set 3: 95 x 10


*

Yes! Yes! Yes! My shoulder is back operational. Each week I have been testing it with 135 to see how it felt and every week it hurt or pinched real bad, but today I had no pain at all. I slowly moved up in weight and exhausted my chest before any pain started, so all is good. 

Having finaly been able to bench press again slightly lowered my OH pressing strength due to exhaustion, but thats fine. 

Overall, I am tickled shitless.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 7, 2007)

Great news on the shoulder brother K.  I know it's tempting and all ... but do try to keep your bench under 2000 lb's so you don't fug it up again


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 7, 2007)

Tickled shitless lol?


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2007)

nice stuff


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

Strong as always!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, my weight is good, and my BF% seems to be lower. I need to get to the gym, but I can't until my leg heals some more. I changed my bandage today, and there is still a hole the size of a dime all the way to my shin bone. It may take 4 or 5 more days to heal enough to workout. 

I was due a deload anyhow, so I don't mind much.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2007)

how's school going?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 10, 2007)

I seen the pictures of it, that is one nasty wound! sounds like a fun as hell game though!!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> how's school going?



This is the easiest semester of my college career. I actually have more free time than I care to have. I think I am going ot ask my boss if I can work more hours.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I seen the pictures of it, that is one nasty wound! sounds like a fun as hell game though!!



It is awesome. I can't wait to play again. I asked a girl that I have been talking to to come and play next time. It is a test of character. If she says yes, I know she has a sense of adventure and would be cool to date.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2007)

Good to know your shoulder is getting better. Next up is your leg, heh.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

What exactly where you playing when you messed up your leg?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2007)

katt said:


> What exactly where you playing when you messed up your leg?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/83201-campus-game-called-manhunt.html


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

That actually sounds  really fun!!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2007)

katt said:


> That actually sounds  really fun!!



Its a blast, I can't wait to play again.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2007)

Tuesday - 09/11/2007

Pull Day / 10-12 Range  
* 


Pull-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12
Set 3: BW x 12

Bent-over rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10    
Set 2: 145 x 10
Set 3: 160 x 10
*

My workout went short, because my leg hurt too much. Its hard to exercise with a hole in your leg. 

Tomorrow is leg day. I hope my leg heals a lot between now and then.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

ok,, so your leg hurt today.... tomorrow's leg day and you think it's going to heal????? Are you on drugs or what??


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2007)

katt said:


> ok,, so your leg hurt today.... tomorrow's leg day and you think it's going to heal????? Are you on drugs or what??



No,  I just have a high pain threshold, coupled with high stupidity. 


Wednesday 09/12/07
Leg Day (10-12) Range

*
Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 12
Set 3: 315 x 12


SLDL: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 12
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 275 x 8


Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 35 
Set 2: 495 x 35 
Set 3: 495 x 30
*


I'll take that considering the circumstances. Squats are down, but considering how little I have eaten over the past week, I am not surprised. My cut is coming along so so. My leg is healing nicely, and I had very little pain until my heart rate jumped up doing squats and my leg was throbbing.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2007)

great workout despite the handicapped leg!


----------



## goob (Sep 13, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout despite the handicapped leg!


 
Handicapped leg and still hits 315 for squats.  12 Reps too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 13, 2007)

Man those calve raises are just unreal i did like 135X16 lol. Hey hows the tren and prop going?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man those calve raises are just unreal i did like 135X16 lol. Hey hows the tren and prop going?




Was going great until an hour ago when I think I nicked a vessel in my arm and bled like a stuffed pick. 

My sleeping meds are kicking in, so hopefully I will be fine by the morning.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2007)

did you aspirate?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2007)

PreMier said:


> did you aspirate?



Yeah, I did, and everything seemed to be fine, but when I pulled out blood and half of the gear I shot in all rushed out. My arm didn't hurt unusually today. So I really don't know what the fuck happened. I will just file that in my file under weird unexplainable shit that happens to me.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2007)

Your gorilla body is telling that you it don't need to stinkin' steroids to grow monster-like.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man those calve raises are just unreal i did like 135X16 lol. Hey hows the tren and prop going?



I stalled out. I must have cut my calories too much because my weight lose stopped, and my strength has dropped dramatically. The only thing I know to do is  bump my calories up substantially as an emergency action.

All I know is when something stops working, do something else. once I get things moving again, I will drop the calories, just not quite so much. I hate thta I am spending all this money on gear that is being wasted by my dumb diet decisions. 

I am almost to the point where I want to give up my cut. I am basically at the same point that I always stall out at. Not everyone can lift what I can, so like wise, maybe I just don't have the genetics to have a bard pit body. 

I am an endomorph. Maybe it is time I stop fighting my nature. I could really have some nice size to me right now if I could get this shit out of my head about looking like a hard body. It is close to wintertime anyway, so who the fuck will see it but me? 

If I could just cut 2% or 3% more BF I think I could be happy. Then again, I know myself, and I am never truely satisfied with my progress.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Your gorilla body is telling that you it don't need to stinkin' steroids to grow monster-like.



You are probably right. My body is just fine without the gear, but my mind needs it. I think that is the case with all people that do gear who are not competing to win at some sport. I am doing the gear because of my ego. Maybe I will evolve one of these days and just learn to live healthy rather than needing to be the guy that turns heads because of how massive I am. 

I wonder how many people really respect people like me. Or, do they just ask themselves how much gear I had to do to look like this. I'm really falling about right now. I don't know what I believe anymore. I just want to eat some pills and go to sleep so I don't have to think about it anymore tonight.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2007)

Friday - 9/14/07


Push Day / 10-12 Range  
*

Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10    
Set 3: 245 x 10

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 8


Seated Barbell Behind-Neck Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10

Cable Rope Push-Downs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 10 
Set 2: 80 x 10
Set 3: 80 x 8

Close-Grip Push-ups: (1m RI)
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 15

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 155 x 10 
Set 2: 170 x 10 

Weighted Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+30 x 15
Set 2: BW+30 x 12
Set 3: BW+40 x 12
*


Aw fuckit.. who gives a shit!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You are probably right. My body is just fine without the gear, but my mind needs it. I think that is the case with all people that do gear who are not competing to win at some sport. I am doing the gear because of my ego. Maybe I will evolve one of these days and just learn to live healthy rather than needing to be the guy that turns heads because of how massive I am.
> 
> I wonder how many people really respect people like me. Or, do they just ask themselves how much gear I had to do to look like this. I'm really falling about right now. I don't know what I believe anymore. I just want to eat some pills and go to sleep so I don't have to think about it anymore tonight.



Easy, man!  I was playfully intimating that you're a beast.

As for the gear, no amount of gear can make you train day after day, and week after week.  Gear just provides fuel, but it doesn't do shit make you drive.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Easy, man!  I was playfully intimating that you're a beast.
> 
> As for the gear, no amount of gear can make you train day after day, and week after week.  Gear just provides fuel, but it doesn't do shit make you drive.



I wasn't being sarcastic. I was dead serious. I guess it came out the wrong way. You know how an idea gets lost in the translation using written language sometimes. 

You said, what I had been thinking all week. I don't need this shit. There is tons more to it, but I just don't even want to go into it right now.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic. I was dead serious. I guess it came out the wrong way. You know how an idea gets lost in the translation using written language sometimes.
> 
> You said, what I had been thinking all week. I don't need this shit. There is tons more to it, but I just don't even want to go into it right now.



Yep, we're having a communication breakdown here.  I didn't think you're being sarcastic, I just thought I'd put you into a down mood about the gear.

Hell, when I'm far enough along, and have a low enough body fat, I'm going to give gear a go.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I stalled out. I must have cut my calories too much because my weight lose stopped, and my strength has dropped dramatically. The only thing I know to do is  bump my calories up substantially as an emergency action.
> 
> All I know is when something stops working, do something else. once I get things moving again, I will drop the calories, just not quite so much. I hate thta I am spending all this money on gear that is being wasted by my dumb diet decisions.
> 
> ...



I used to feel the same way what i did was set my cals at a low ,but not to low level protein is at 1.5g per pound of bodyweight. What i started doing was just running more like EOD id run then when that stopped id run ED then when that stopped i started to run twice a day for 2 days of the week and so on. Its your choice to cut or bulk just dont get depressed because you think its your genetics we endos just gotta run more and eat more low carbs then the other 2 types. Also get some ECA it really helps when your tired and dont wanna run.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You are probably right. My body is just fine without the gear, but my mind needs it. I think that is the case with all people that do gear who are not competing to win at some sport. I am doing the gear because of my ego. Maybe I will evolve one of these days and just learn to live healthy rather than needing to be the guy that turns heads because of how massive I am.
> 
> I wonder how many people really respect people like me. Or, do they just ask themselves how much gear I had to do to look like this. I'm really falling about right now. I don't know what I believe anymore. I just want to eat some pills and go to sleep so I don't have to think about it anymore tonight.



Knock that shit off now you can do anything ppl respect big guys and the ones who don't fear them. Don't you get depressed! <Make sure you carb up every 3-4 day sounds like you need a carb up.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 15, 2007)

When most people see someone who's as big as you, they think you're obsessed and using drugs, possibly extremely vain too. I'm sorry, but that's the truth and it's nothing to do with you. It's got everything to do with envy, ignorance and an inability to accept the extraordinaire. Some people will envy you and ridicule you to cover their envy. 

Most are just downright ignorant and don't know jack about weight training. They don't know what it takes to get that big. They also lack the perspective to see there is little difference to a pro football player or a great gymnast. Therefore most of their conclusions about big guys are based on erroneous claims.

I think the general inability to accept extraodinarity is the main cause of rejection, even more so than ignorance (though they are related). This is not even bodybuilding specific. I even believe this has a lot to do with the fundamental ways Man assimilates thoughts and feelings. People simply do not naturally like change and oddities. They prefer to cluster in groups and stick to conventions. If you don't abide to those conventions, you miss out on the herde's empathy.

Of course there are also some people that simpy do not like the big guy look. Some people like muscles, others don't. Some men like big tits on a girl, some don't. 

So how does all this relate to bodybuilders? Depending on your motivations, it shouldn't. If you're training for self improvement, whether it is in the form of athletics, body composition or mental improvement, you shouldn't give a shit. If you're training for health reasons, you obviously shouldn't care either. 
If you're training to look good naked, you're being driven by a completely natural instinct. This is not obsessive vanity. It is exactly the same thing as modelling your hair, tanning or wearing matching clothes.
Now, if you're training to attract attention to yourself, regardless of form, you more than likely have ego issues. You simply can not undo mental problems physically. These people basically fall in the same category as emos and goths that need the 'nonconventional' and provoking to belong to a group and get attention. Getting freakishly big will not solve this problem. In fact you might end up in a perpetual downright spiral, because you'll mainly attract negative attention. You could work out to help build confidence of course, but this falls in the 'look good naked' and 'self improvement' categories. 

So depending on your own motivations, you should or should not care about what people say. Are you doing this for yourself, or for others?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 15, 2007)

> I am doing the gear because of my ego.


Same reason we all work out really.  Same reason I've spent half my life in some form of MA.  It's about health to a point, then after we are healthy ... the rest is for *PERSONAL GRATIFICATION!!!!*  The results of our efforts is our reward to ourselves for being alive.  There is not anything wrong with that.  Our ego's and our pride are part of what drives us.  Roll with that and be happy.  You wanna do gear then do gear ... we only care that you are happy with yourself while you do it.

We ... your bro's here at IM ... we are the road.






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys. I think my vagina had sand in it last night is all. I got slammed with a trifacta of bad luck yesterday. 

I carbed up last night and this morning with lots of oatmeal, and I feel better.
I am positive my workout today will go better than yesterday.

 There are other things I am dealing with right now, but it isn;t anything I can't handle.

there are a few girlsI have been talking to here and there, lately. Maybe I can work some majic and set up a date with one of them tonight. If not, I will just go downtown tonight and practice approach material. 

My thinking is that my goal is to get shot down 50 times and learn something from all 50 rejections. That way, even if I lose, I still win.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2007)

how often are you straying from your diet? are you doing cheat meals or cheat day?  what kind of cardio are you doing?  you can get your bf down, maybe you just need to switch something up


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2007)

PreMier said:


> how often are you straying from your diet? are you doing cheat meals or cheat day?  what kind of cardio are you doing?  you can get your bf down, maybe you just need to switch something up



I had gone 2 weeks with no cheat meal or cheat day. I was making great progress, but I think in the last 3 days my body went into homeostasis. Like I said, last night I took a large cheat and ate this as a postworkout meal.

3 strips of bacon
1 sausage patty
3 fried eggs
1 cup oatmeal


I had the same meal again this morning, and I feel my energy coming back. I had pretty low energy most of this week. I knew better. I was due a cheat meal, but I was just pushing myself too hard.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2007)

yea, you should have atleast one a week imo.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> My thinking is that my goal is to get shot down 50 times and learn something from all 50 rejections. That way, even if I lose, I still win.


Dude ... that sounds like great book makings  Advanced NLP field research.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Dude ... that sounds like great book makings  Advanced NLP field research.



I got a different book on NPL that I need to start reading. I got tired of frogs into princes. Everything is written from the perspective of a shrink written to other shrinks. I might try to pick it up and finish it later, but I just can't make myself read anymore right now.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2007)

Saturday - 08/15/2007


Pull Day / 8-12 Range  
* 

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 14 *PR
Set 2: BW x 14 *PR
Set 3: BW x 11

Bent-Over Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10    
Set 2: 185 x 8

Supine Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 15    
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 495 x 15

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40s x 10    
Set 2: 40s x 10
Set 3: 40s x 10
*

Carbs did the trick. I guess my body's glycogen stores were completely empty. I thought I had lost muscle, btu when I carbed up, all of my strength and more came back. The body really is a weird machine. I guess I will go back to cutting and when I start feeling like shit again, I'll carb up. I could just do an all out calorie surplus carb day every 4 days. I remember in the stickies they were called refeeds.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad to see some pr's big guy. How has things been lately?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 16, 2007)

Good to see you back and kicking some ass lol. I have crazy refeeds to pumpkin pie,subs,flaxseeds,fruit,cheese oh the goodness!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Carbs did the trick. I guess my body's glycogen stores were completely empty. I thought I had lost muscle, btu when I carbed up, all of my strength and more came back. The body really is a weird machine. I guess I will go back to cutting and when I start feeling like shit again, I'll carb up. I could just do an all out calorie surplus carb day every 4 days. I remember in the stickies they were called refeeds.



Excellent deductive work (and listening to your body), KelJu!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Glad to see some pr's big guy. How has things been lately?



Ups and downs, but overall very well. I'm glad to see you around again, hows everything going, dude?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2007)

Tuesday 09/18/07
Leg Day (8-10) Range



*
Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 375 x 8 *PR 

SLDL: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 315 x 1 * (Broke my strap and siad fuck it) *

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)   
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 10

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 35 
Set 2: 495 x 35 
Set 3: 495 x 30+15s static squeeze 
*


Great workout despite a little bit of equipment failure. On squat warm-ups I just felt dtrong in my legs, so I bumped up the weight a good bit. I strained some connective tissue in my knee again. I think I have reached the maximum weight that my body can hadnle before total joint fuckage, so I am going to bump the weight down and go higher reps from now on. 

I do not want to do to my knee the same thing I did to my shoulder. I might do some really high reps with 315 for a while. I may even need to skip squats for a week or two until my knee feels good again.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 18, 2007)

all in all still an awesome workout man!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2007)

you will 'grow' into the weight.  your on aas right now, and your tendons dont respond as fast as your muscles do.  just give it time, and once the rest of your body catches up, then you can up the weight.

i would also take lots of vit c.  it plays a key role in collagen synthesis, and will help your tendons heal/adapt much faster. like 5000-10000mg a day


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

PreMier said:


> you will 'grow' into the weight.  your on aas right now, and your tendons dont respond as fast as your muscles do.  just give it time, and once the rest of your body catches up, then you can up the weight.
> 
> i would also take lots of vit c.  it plays a key role in collagen synthesis, and will help your tendons heal/adapt much faster. like 5000-10000mg a day



Not to whore up KelJu's journal, but is there a definitive book on AAS?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 18, 2007)

Anthony Roberts has one and he really knows his shit.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2007)

PreMier said:


> you will 'grow' into the weight.  your on aas right now, and your tendons dont respond as fast as your muscles do.  just give it time, and once the rest of your body catches up, then you can up the weight.
> 
> i would also take lots of vit c.  it plays a key role in collagen synthesis, and will help your tendons heal/adapt much faster. like 5000-10000mg a day



That's not entirely true.  If he was using EQ, or Deca, the joints would be ok.


Also if you are using aromatising aas, estrogen will ensure the joints are a little lubed.  The thing that kills you is the low levels of cortisol and the reduction of collagen synthesis.  That can be remedied with the use of EQ or Deca like I said however... or helped with a very high dose of cissus.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2007)

whoa squatskies


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice PR on the squats!   I can sympathize with your joint pain... I got lucky and only have a nagging elbow pain right now.. 

Now that we're doing more reps & lighter weight, it seems to be healing ok!


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2007)

Holy fuck Kelju, your numbers are fucking outrageous!

And here's hoping, you get a few _numbers_....


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2007)

Thursday - 9/20/07


Push Day / 3-5 Range  
*

Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5  

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 115 x 5
Set 2: 135 x 5
Set 3: 185 x 5

Weighted Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 5
Set 2: 90 x 5
Set 3: 150 x 8 *PR

* Ok, something is weird when I am weighted dipping as much as I am vertical pressing. *

Cable Rope Push-Downs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 5 
Set 2: 100 x 6
Set 3: 100 x 8 *PR

Seated Hip Raise Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 5 
Set 2: 120 x 5
Set 3: 130 x 5 

Weighted Crunches: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+40 x 12
Set 2: BW+40 x 12
Set 3: BW+40 x 12
*

I can't add more weight to the weighted crunches, because the peg only holds 4 10lb weights. I need to switch to the decline bench, and grap a 45 plate to do these, but even then I won't be able to hold more than one 45 plate.

As far as my workout goes, I am happy as hell. My bench press power came back in only two weeks, after a 2 month break to let my shoulder heal. Maybe this time I will be able to get to 405. With my new split, I will have a little more resting time in between heavy bench press days. 

My triceps are exploding. Even with a high BF%, my arms are looking mean as fuck. They are pretty close to 20 inches right now. I need to start cutting again, now that I made some nice gains. I'll never be able to hold onto this size when I come off of the AS, so cutting is the only sensible thing to do.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2007)

do cable crunches.. with a rope and put a stretching mat on the floor.  kneel on it and crunch your head down until it touches the floor


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 20, 2007)

holy shit man! I said it once and I'll say it again your dipping is INSANE!!! I see the bench is back in action twice as hard too, great PRs all around man


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 20, 2007)

PreMier said:


> do cable crunches.. with a rope and put a stretching mat on the floor.  kneel on it and crunch your head down until it touches the floor



I second that...cable crunches are great


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thursday - 9/20/07
> 
> 
> Push Day / 3-5 Range
> ...


Great job on the crunches.  It's nice to see solid core work brother K.  As far as the plate issue when I first came here I was lifting at a different location than I am now.  I had to switch gyms to accommodate the increasing demands of my routines ... more growing pains.


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

20 inch arms..


----------



## goob (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> 20 inch arms..


\

I know......I don't have 20 inch arms but I do have a 20 inch....




.....leg.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol, thanks for the encouragement my friends, but ya'll misunderstood me. One of my goals is to get to 20 inches, but I am only at 18 right now. I meant to say I am getting closer to 20. Lol, I wish my arms were 20 inches.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 21, 2007)

Your a strong sonabitch thats why. You ever considered doing a powerlifitng comp?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Your a strong sonabitch thats why. You ever considered doing a powerlifitng comp?



I would suck! I'm tall, and my joints couldn't hold up to straight powerlifting.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I would suck! I'm tall, and my joints couldn't hold up to straight powerlifting.



Dont you go and knock yourself down your benching 315X5 and squatting 400+ at 200bw?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Dont you go and knock yourself down your benching 315X5 and squatting 400+ at 200bw?



I am weighing in a 220 right now.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am weighing in a 220 right now.


What about MMA?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What about MMA?



I don't have enough money to join the MMA school here in Mobile. It will have to be put on the back burner until I can get more financially stable.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 22, 2007)

Well you have to do _something_ with that colossal body of yours!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2007)

go to the bar and get in fights.  watch the movie knock around guys, and pay attention to vin deisel character.  he is a brawler that has over 500 street fights. kinda like tank abbott i guess


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 22, 2007)

Lookin' good son.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 24, 2007)

Saturday - 09/22/2007


Lower B / 10-12 Range  
* 

Sumo Deadlift:  (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 375 x 5 

Hyper-Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 12    
Set 2: BW+45 x 12
Set 3: BW+45 x 12

Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 30
Set 2: 405 x 30
Set 3: 405 x 30

*


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 24, 2007)

looking good man

is this your new upper/lower split?


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

I've never even attempted doing 30 reps for calves... by the time I get to 15,, they are burning enough


----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2007)

Tuesday - 09/25/2007


Upper-B / 3-5 Range  
* 

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 7 *PR
Set 2: BW+45 x 7 *PR
Set 3: BW+45 x 7 *PR

Bent-Over Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5    
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 205 x 5
Set 4: 225 x 5

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 20    
Set 2: 405 x 20
Set 3: 495 x 20

Ez-Bar Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 125 x 5    
Set 2: 125 x 5
Set 3: 125 x 5

Seated Hip Raise Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 5
Set 2: 120 x 5
Set 3: 130 x 5 
*

Great workout, and damn I needed it. I have been stressed over the last 3 or 4 days. The clients that I do computer work for have been burning my phone up needing me to come work for them, and I need the money so I have been busy. My diet has been shitty cause I spend half the day on the road running from one client to the next.

But its all good now. Got some loans paid make, and knocking my credit card out soon, and my training is good again, so life is good again. I got no worries!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> looking good man
> 
> is this your new upper/lower split?



Yep! I need to do some tweaking, but I like the idea of not doing deadlifts on my upper pull days, because my upper pull days were suffering.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Well you have to do _something_ with that colossal body of yours!



I see MMA in my future, but I must be patient.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I see MMA in my future, but I must be patient.



Youd fuck someone up good  id definitely pay to see that.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I see MMA in my future, but I must be patient.




oohhh   that would be cool !   I'd definitely go to see it


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I see MMA in my future, but I must be patient.


Blink and you miss it.  Pressure pressure nudge nudge ... 

Hey where would you train there?  What's the name of the place?


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I see MMA in my future, but I must be patient.


 
I think you'd be better in WWF, you could call yourself the " Caveman", or "The Gorilla".   

Depending on which WWF you are speaking about.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 28, 2007)

Friday 09/28/07
Lower-A  /  3-5 range 



*
Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5 
Set 4: 415 x 4 *PR  

SLDL: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 335 x 4 *PR

Seated Calf Raises: (1m RI)     
Set 1: 495 x 35 
Set 2: 495 x 35 
Set 3: 495 x 40 *PR 
*


Well, fuck me Alex! I have been stressed to the max with work, school, midterms, extra work on the side, and money shortages yet I still managed to pull a PR on every fucking lift. Today just got a whole lot better! 

I'm really amazed considering I ate like shit this week. Three of my clients that I do IT work for all called me last week, because they were in a bind, so I spent much of my time on the road and in their offices. I had to eat fast food a few times.  I guess with the AS, I can mess up a little and still hold strong in the gym. It is really going to suck coming off of this cycle knowing it will be a long time before I can order now that so many suppliers got busted, plus I'm broke, plus my body needs a break to recover from the gear, plus finals will be here in no time, plus I'll be graduating and moving to who knows where, plus I am dangerously low on my medication and I don't have $500 to get it refilled. If I don't get my medication refilled, I will not be able to sleep and my life will go spiraling down the shitter again. I am trying so hard to mange my life so that I stay on top of things, but I am just getting nailed from every direction.   

I just have way to much shit in the back of my mind running in circles worrying about things I can't do anything about, and it is starting to take its toll. 

Bah, I can handle it. Three months! Thats it, just three months, and I graduate. I will be able to have a nice job, and I can focus on just work and training, and finally live my life. Three months isn't shit. I should be able to do this standing on my head. I just have to keep my focus.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Youd fuck someone up good  id definitely pay to see that.





katt said:


> oohhh   that would be cool !   I'd definitely go to see it



Thanks, guys! Nothing would make me happier than to give a shout out to my IM hommies on national TV.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Blink and you miss it.  Pressure pressure nudge nudge ...
> 
> Hey where would you train there?  What's the name of the place?



As it stands now, I might be moving to Atlanta, GA. I have no idea what training facilities they have there.

I got a job offer at in IT company there who are looking for young people coming out of college so they can train me in a specialization. The money sucks, but the experience is invaluable.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 28, 2007)

goob said:


> I think you'd be better in WWF, you could call yourself the " Caveman", or "The Gorilla".
> 
> Depending on which WWF you are speaking about.



Lol, I bet the money is good, but I don't like fake wrestling. I want to do full contact real deal fighting. I may totally suck balls at it, but I want to find out.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate your journal. It makes me feel like a pussy. I'd be lucky to squeeze off 2 dips at 45 lbs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2007)

KelJu said:


> As it stands now, I might be moving to Atlanta, GA. I have no idea what training facilities they have there.
> 
> I got a job offer at in IT company there who are looking for young people coming out of college so they can train me in a specialization. The money sucks, but the experience is invaluable.



Hey I'm originally from Georgia! You'll love it there houses are cheap, low taxes, people are very nice, and lots of things to do.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2007)

more energy is wasted on things we cant control than anything else.  they are outside of your circle of influence, so dont worry about it.  focus on those things, and only those that you can control


----------



## goob (Sep 29, 2007)

KelJu said:


> As it stands now, I might be moving to Atlanta, GA. I have no idea what training facilities they have there.
> 
> I got a job offer at in IT company there who are looking for young people coming out of college so they can train me in a specialization. The money sucks, but the experience is invaluable.


 
Sounds good, I reckon it won't take you long to move up that ladder.....



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> more energy is wasted on things we cant control than anything else. they are outside of your circle of influence, so dont worry about it. focus on those things, and only those that you can control


 
What Premier dose'nt realise is that i planted that phrase in his subconcious, thereby asserting my subtle mind control over him...

.."Get my a keg of beer"...." a keg of beer".......


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2007)

Monday - 10/1/07


Upper-A / 10-12 Range  
*

Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10    
Set 3: 250 x 10 *PR

Dips: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 25
Set 2: BW x 25
Set 3: BW x 25

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 10 
Set 2: 25 x 10
Set 3: 25 x 10

Military Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 115 x 10
Set 3: 135 x 10

Cybex Abdominal Crunch : (2m RI)
Set 1: 120 x 10 
Set 2: 130 x 10
Set 3: 155 x 10
Set 4: 170 x 10 

*

Great workout considering I partied until 5:00 in the morning Saturday night, and then stayed in the lab at school until 1:00 this morning catching up on school work. I ate like shit all weekend, also. 

Bar hopping is a great way to cut it seems, because I checked my weight and I have lost 5lbs. I didn't drink any, but I bought a few packs of cigarettes, because I was nervous as I practiced approaches on women, so I needed something to keep my nerves settled. Now I got this monkey on my back again. Oh well, fuck it! 

I'm in a fantastic mood. I had a great time this weekend, and I needed it. I have been couped up in my dorm room too long, and making myself get out and socialize was just what the doctor ordered. And, a cute girl that works at  the starbucks that I talk to sometimes gave me her number today. I didn't even ask for it. As I was leaving she passed it to me.  

Life is good... today life is just too fucking good!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey I'm originally from Georgia! You'll love it there houses are cheap, low taxes, people are very nice, and lots of things to do.



I hope so. I am really psyched about getting out of Mobile.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice very nice with the number!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 1, 2007)

that is a great workout KelJu

good job with the number...nothing like a cutie giving you her number for a definite confidence booster!!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tuesday - 10/2/07
Lower-B  *
*

Sumo Deadlift: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5     
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 375 x 5

Calve Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 495 x 35
Set 2: 495 x 35
Set 3: 495 x 40

Barbell Wrist Curl : (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 20 
Set 2: 45 x 20
Set 3: 45 x 20

Barbell Reverse Wrist Curl: (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 20 
Set 2: 45 x 20
Set 3: 45 x 20

Captains of Crush Hand Grip: (1m RI)
Set 1: T x 20 
Set 2: T x 20
Set 3: T x 15  

*

I am still having back pain after deadlifts. I just don't know what to do about it. Should I just give up on them? Back problems run in my family, and maybe my back can't handle the stress. I sure would hate to fuck myself up, and pain is a sign that a fuck-up is on its way if I don't change something. Maybe I should just lower the weight. Do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 2, 2007)

Where in your back is the pain located?  The lumbar region?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Where in your back is the pain located?  The lumbar region?



Yep, in the lower lumbar area. I deadlifted for a long time, and made it all the way up to 415, then started having back pain. Now it is every time I deadlift. I may have a bulging disc that is ready to pop. Once that happens it's usually game over.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yep, in the lower lumbar area. I deadlifted for a long time, and made it all the way up to 415, then started having back pain. Now it is every time I deadlift. I may have a bulging disc that is ready to pop. Once that happens it's usually game over.



I read an article over at T-nation 6 months ago that discussed this.  They said that people have limits to the amount of weight that they can move. They said that is was simply the luck of the genetic draw.

Once a person goes past that limit, they start to experience injuries.  The longer they push past that limit, the more they will be injured until it becomes chronic.  That said that at that point, you had to make a decision.  Do you push on and develop a chronic injury or do you find other ways to increase the intensity?  And if you chose the former, why?  Do you really have a good reason?

There are plenty of things that you can do besides upping the weight.  You can increase the sets.  You can shorten the RIs.  You can up the reps per set.

Personally, I think what they said makes sense.  But, it is just a theory and not necessarily fact.

Before you make such a decision, it would make sense to see a sport specialist physical therapist.  Have them take a look at your back.

My last piece of advice is to consider Prince.  He made it to the point in his life where he'd pushed on beyond this theoretical limit, has chronically injured his back, and really wishes that he hadn't (that's my impression, anyway).  And you're still pretty young.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha! I found the article.  Which I'll quote:

"Heavy squats and deadlifts may not be good for you long  term."???   Mike Boyle ​To the _Testosterone_ crowd, this is the heresy they hate to hear. Many of the readers are in a constant state of denial. They don't want education, they want validation and reinforcement that what they're already doing is the "best" route.

  The reality is different. How many adults do you see performing heavy squats or heavy deadlifts? The answer is very few. Those few probably fall into the category of "those blessed with great discs and connective tissue."

...................




..............Platz and Dr. Squat: Gifted freaks or misguided    geeks?

​  I firmly believe that we almost all have a failure point in terms of connective tissue. It's just a matter of whether or not you reach it. In my case that failure point responded to approximately 500 lbs. Every time my competitive squat or deadlift approached the 500 lbs. mark, I incurred a back injury. Eventually I came to the conclusion that I was not made to lift really heavy weights.

  As a 47 year old I've had one shoulder surgery that I directly attribute to bench pressing, a bad back that I directly attribute to squatting and deadlifting, and have had two knee operations that I don't feel are powerlifting related.

  I never, I repeat never, perform squats or deadlifts with my adult personal training clients. In truth, as my articles indicate, I never back squat or perform a conventional deadlift with any of my athletic clients. The lone exception is to progress kettlebell sumo deadlifts to sumo deadlifts for some clients.

  Both squats and deadlifts tend to fail at a connective tissue point versus a muscular point. This is the inherent failure off these lifts. Most trainees will fail technically before they fail muscularly and will expose the connective tissue to undue stress. Add in the motivation/ stupidity of the young and you have a prescription for disaster.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2007)

man, now my back hurts too....no seriously, it does, but then again, it might have to do with deadlifting every 4 days for the past 2 weeks  

The problem for me is that, when I am finished with a deadlifting session, I feel some discomfort in my lower back region, not so much a pain, just mostly a discomfort, but it seems to be centered in my back, which obviously tells me it is not muscle related.  However, the discomfort is usually gone by the following morning, and by the 4th day, my back feels fine, so I go at it again.

Now, is this a normal occurance with a heavy deadlift session, or am I heading toward a serious back injury at some undetermined point down the road? 

Maybe I should switch to sumo deads, I know the times I have done them, I have felt less stress on my lower back than with conventionals.  Or maybe I should just not deadlift every 4 days like an idiot


----------



## KelJu (Oct 2, 2007)

Great post! That is how I feel about it, but I have put so much work into my numbers. I am a numbers guy. I have this obsession with squatting 500lbs. I have an obsession with loading 45 plates, just so I can look at the weight and pat myself on the back for being one of the few that can move it. 

I have to get a hold of my ego before I fuck myself up permanently. The squats are killing my knees, and the deadlifts are killing my back. Bench pressing has killed my shoulder 3 seperate times. 

The AS is helping my muscles grow at a rate that my connective tissues can't hold up to. 

I really should reevaluate my priorities.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> man, now my back hurts too....no seriously, it does, but then again, it might have to do with deadlifting every 4 days for the past 2 weeks
> 
> The problem for me is that, when I am finished with a deadlifting session, I feel some discomfort in my lower back region, not so much a pain, just mostly a discomfort, but it seems to be centered in my back, which obviously tells me it is not muscle related.  However, the discomfort is usually gone by the following morning, and by the 4th day, my back feels fine, so I go at it again.
> 
> ...





Dude, that is the same thing I am going through. It hurts ot get in and out of my car today, but I will be fine tomorrow. Sometimes it hurts for 2 or 3 days when I really mess it up. 

Sumo-deadlifts help some, but not much. We will never be competitive power lifters, so why do we risk it?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Dude, that is the same thing I am going through. It hurts ot get in and out of my car today, but I will be fine tomorrow. Sometimes it hurts for 2 or 3 days when I really mess it up.
> 
> Sumo-deadlifts help some, but not much. We will never be competitive power lifters, so why do we risk it?


 
The answer lies in your previous post....NUMBERS, and to say we can do it.  Like my journal title, My Quest for 405, I always wanted to bench press 4 plates per side.  I am not a powerlifter, I dabled in it for a little while, and thought about pursuing some competitions, but I don't do that now, and don't have the time or energy to do it now, so the question is WHY?

Damn ego is a very powerful thing, but you know what else is a culprit too?  The internet.  I never ever had an injury or semi injury until I started reading everything on the internet.  Of course, I didn't know what the hell I was doing, but I guess you can argue that I still don't know what the hell I am doing if I am causing myself discomfort from something supposed to better my life, but the overwhelming amount of knowledge out there just screws with you sometimes I think.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 2, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> The answer lies in your previous post....NUMBERS, and to say we can do it.  Like my journal title, My Quest for 405, I always wanted to bench press 4 plates per side.  I am not a powerlifter, I dabled in it for a little while, and thought about pursuing some competitions, but I don't do that now, and don't have the time or energy to do it now, so the question is WHY?
> 
> Damn ego is a very powerful thing, but you know what else is a culprit too?  The internet.  I never ever had an injury or semi injury until I started reading everything on the internet.  Of course, I didn't know what the hell I was doing, but I guess you can argue that I still don't know what the hell I am doing if I am causing myself discomfort from something supposed to better my life, but the overwhelming amount of knowledge out there just screws with you sometimes I think.





Well, had it not been for IM, I never would have got to be as strong as I am, and it is my strength that is ripping my body apart. 

You know, I blame Rob! His site is the reason my joints hurt. I'm gonna sue his ass off.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the injury.  But every cloud has a silver lining.

This is where you find out Starbucks girl has angelic skills as a massuese, and is itching to get those divine hands on you......


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> man, now my back hurts too....no seriously, it does, but then again, it might have to do with deadlifting every 4 days for the past 2 weeks
> 
> The problem for me is that, when I am finished with a deadlifting session, I feel some discomfort in my lower back region, not so much a pain, just mostly a discomfort, but it seems to be centered in my back, which obviously tells me it is not muscle related.  However, the discomfort is usually gone by the following morning, and by the 4th day, my back feels fine, so I go at it again.
> 
> Now, is this a normal occurance with a heavy deadlift session, or am I heading toward a serious back injury at some undetermined point down the road?



My lower back ALWAYS has some discomfort after doing heavy DLs.  Much like Kelju, after a day or so it goes away.  My discomfort is more stiffness than anything else.

Sure it's possible to be doing some long term damage, but who is to know? I've been DLing for about 20 yrs now and knock on wood, no serious problems yet.  I make sure my form is good and I stop when my back gets fatigued.

Like Stew, I'm not a competitive powerlifter.  I do this to be healthy, not to see how close I can come to crippling myself.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2007)

I would cut out the deadlifts for a bit. You do NOT want that injury, trust me. You know I fucked up my glute/back and that is something I am still dealing with 8 months later. I fucked it up while wearing a belt and keeping my back neutral. You never realize how much an injury can affect you until you have it. There are plenty of other exercises you can do. I don't want you to get hurt. You are already feeling pain that should be an obvious sign that something is up. How is your flexibility and stretching routine?


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you definitely need to reevaluate your priorities and the way you are training.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe you should give a DC/rest pause type of program a try?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> *Tuesday - 10/2/07
> *I am still having back pain after deadlifts. I just don't know what to do about it. Should I just give up on them? Back problems run in my family, and maybe my back can't handle the stress. I sure would hate to fuck myself up, and pain is a sign that a fuck-up is on its way if I don't change something. Maybe I should just lower the weight. Do you guys have any suggestions?


For me it was a rest period and a return with a less aggressive lifting routine on my arms.  I tore a bi and it sucked.  When i came back I just didn't get so crazy with my weights and worked through the lower numbers more slowly 'til eventually I got passed my old limits.  Now I'm way stronger then I was when I was injured.  In 2004 I could not even consider lifting then what I lift now.

You've been tearing through the numbers with a fierceness brother K.  You haven't allowed your body to adjust to what you've done to it.  Your drive to get to that next level is respectable, but the body needs to have more to go on then just your own inner motivation.  Maybe slowing down and working within one level allowing the tendons and muscles to acclimate for a while before you push it again might help.  It did for me.

Patience has its rewards:






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> For me it was a rest period and a return with a less aggressive lifting routine on my arms.  I tore a bi and it sucked.  When i came back I just didn't get so crazy with my weights and worked through the lower numbers more slowly 'til eventually I got passed my old limits.  Now I'm way stronger then I was when I was injured.  In 2004 I could not even consider lifting then what I lift now.
> 
> You've been tearing through the numbers with a fierceness brother K.  You haven't allowed your body to adjust to what you've done to it.  Your drive to get to that next level is respectable, but the body needs to have more to go on then just your own inner motivation.  Maybe slowing down and working within one level allowing the tendons and muscles to acclimate for a while before you push it again might help.  It did for me.
> 
> ...





I hope you are right. Thanks for showing me a better way to look at things. Maybe in 4 or 5 years I might see that 500lb squat. I'm still young. I think I have time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I hope you are right. Thanks for showing me a better way to look at things. Maybe in 4 or 5 years I might see that 500lb squat. I'm still young. I think I have time.


Maybe?  Nah ... no maybe.  You will.  The goals are there and the potential is there.  It's the journey you should get more into not the destination.  Look at how many dudes come on here and talk the talk ... then just walk away never really committing to what we do.  They lift for a few weeks or a few months then drop off never actually seeing what they could become.  Look around you when you get out and about.  Look at all the tattooed up tough guys that can barely bench their own body weight.

Maybe?  Lol ... Kelju you have already gotten passed what most guys cannot even do and you're still on your journey up the numbers.  Enjoy your journey and don't sweat it ... you will achieve your goals.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2007)

*Tuesday - 10/04/2007
Upper-B   *
* 

Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 15 
Set 2: BW x 15 
Set 3: BW x 12 

Bent-Over Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10    
Set 2: 185 x 10
Set 3: 185 x 8

Cable Straight Back Seated Row Supinated Grip: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 10    
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 120 x 10

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 15    
Set 2: 495 x 15
Set 3: 550 x 10

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 50 x 10    
Set 2: 50 x 10

*

My pulling power was excellent today. That was my best chin-up numbers ever. 


I went to buy soem cloths today, and it was mostly a failed attempt. They just don't make cloths that fit me. My chest and abs stick out too much in comparison to my lower legs. It makes me look funny. All of my lower body power is in my hip area. I got a huge ass, and hips, but my legs are small around me knee. I think I look great with shorts on, because my calves are looking good, but jeans just suck. But, it will be cold weather here soon, and I will freeze my ass off at bayfest this weekend in shorts. I might just have to be cold for the sake of looking good. Lol, I'm so egotistical.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> I went to buy soem cloths today, and it was mostly a failed attempt. They just don't make cloths that fit me.  *


*

Yeah, try to find womens clothing that the arms are more than pencils.. it's frustrating...

I went to Hollister the other day and couldn't find a single gdamn shirt that I could fit my arms in... *


----------



## Pylon (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe you should just go topless.....


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it's funny people criticize bodybuilders for wearing tight outfits. Everytime someone near me says something like that, I respond "Well, _you_ go find something for his size." Always shuts them up.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, try to find womens clothing that the arms are more than pencils.. it's frustrating...
> 
> I went to Hollister the other day and couldn't find a single gdamn shirt that I could fit my arms in...



You are in the top .0001% of women when it comes to the size of your guns in comparison to the size of your waist. I bet you have just as much trouble as me  finding cloths that fit. Its frustrating. 


There should be at least one company that makes cloths for people who are athletic, but still want to be in style.

I have the bet luck with skater cloths.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You are in the top .0001% of women when it comes to the size of your guns in comparison to the size of your waist. I bet you have just as much trouble as me  finding cloths that fit. Its frustrating.
> 
> 
> There should be at least one company that makes cloths for people who are athletic, but still want to be in style.
> ...



This reminds me of all the bodybuilders wearing clown pants and gay looking shirts lol, there's a reason!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

i buy most of my stuff from polo and nautica. usually go with cargo jeans because they are bigger and my quads fit in them


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Maybe you should just go topless.....



Nice one Py


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i buy most of my stuff from polo and nautica. usually go with cargo jeans because they are bigger and my quads fit in them


Cargo pants or relaxed fit jeans work me.  I have a 33" waist and a 35" inseam so relaxed fit Levi jeans are a little tight but loose enough to get by.  Allows the glutes to show without being so tight on the quads.  I also like Levis because they make the odd sizes and are easy to find.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a hard time with clothes to. If I buy a polo shirt my arms hang out and I look like I am trying to damn hard. I have been saying f-it lately and just buying tees.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have a hard time with clothes to. If I buy a polo shirt my arms hang out and I look like I am trying to damn hard. I have been saying f-it lately and just buying tees.



Well look what the cat drug in. Hows everything been going?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2007)

Friday 10/08/07
Lower-A 



*
Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 375 x 10   

Bulgarian Squats: (2m RI)  
Set 1: 45 x 10
Set 2: 65 x 10
Set 3: 85 x 10

Seated Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 155 x 10
Set 2: 175 x 10

Seated Calf Raises: (Isometric ) 
Set 1: 495 x 1m Static press  
Set 2: 495 x 1m Static press
Set 3: 495 x 1.5m Static press

Legpress Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 20
Set 2: 405 x 25

Wrist Rolls: (1m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 20
Set 2: 65 x 20
Set 3: 85 x 10 

Reverse Wristrolls: (1m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 10
Set 2: 45 x 8
Set 3: 30 x 10
*


My forearms are pathetic. But the when you start from the bottom yo ucan only get better. I need to put a lot of work into strengthing my forearms. The rest of my workout suffered from 2 and a half days of eating and sleeping like total shit.


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG!  85 lb Bulgarians!  Thats sounds like Eastern European torture at its most brutal.  Were you forced by the KGB or FSB????


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

Dayum, you're still a beast, K! Great stuff!

Hows things going?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dayum, you're still a beast, K! Great stuff!
> 
> Hows things going?



Thanks, bro. Things are going really good. Where the hell have you been? You know you can post here and at the other forum. 



goob said:


> OMG!  85 lb Bulgarians!  Thats sounds like Eastern European torture at its most brutal.  Were you forced by the KGB or FSB????



Well it sure as hell hurt more than I thought it was going to. I guess its the balance issue. My legs were toasted from the squats, but I managed to finish.
My whole lower body hurt like a mofo today. I am in so much pain.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 9, 2007)

*Tuesday - 10/9/2007
Upper-A  * 
*

Flat Dumbbell Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 50s x 10
Set 2: 60s x 10    
Set 3: 80s x 10
Set 4: 90s x 10
Set 5: 90s x 8

Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40s x 10
Set 2: 45s x 10
Set 3: 50s x 10

Incline Dumbbell Press: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 35s x 10
Set 2: 35s x 10
Set 3: 40s x 8

Cable Pushdown: (2m RI)
Set 1: 85 x 10
Set 2: 87.5 x 10
Set 3: 90 x 10

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 20 x 10 
Set 2: 20 x 10
Set 3: 25 x 10

Cybex Abdominal Crunch : (2m RI)
Set 1: 150 x 10 
Set 2: 150 x 10

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10 
Set 2: 120 x 10

Cable Crunches: (1m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 15 
Set 2: 95 x 15
*

I was in a lot of pain from my workout yesterday, but I plowed through today's workout as hard as I could. I want to start using dumbbells more. Using dumbbells really blasted my chest and shoulders in a way that I never felt before. I could barely lift my arm over my head after the shoulder presses.  

My workout ran way too long. I know that I am doing too much, but everything in my program seems important, so I don't know what to cut out.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

DBs most certainly have their place. 

How long did your workout take?  The last 15 minutes or so was ab work, so I'm not sure that you should really count that towards your functional time limit.

If you really want to hurt yourself, add some Flys after your DB Presses.  With the weight level you train at, you should tear the shit out of your pecs.

A very worthy workout, KelJu!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> DBs most certainly have their place.
> 
> How long did your workout take?  The last 15 minutes or so was ab work, so I'm not sure that you should really count that towards your functional time limit.
> 
> *If you really want to hurt yourself, add some Flys after your DB Presses.  With the weight level you train at, you should tear the shit out of your pecs.*


I have neglected my stabilizer muscles for a long time. I am pretty sure flys would destroyer my shoulder. I still have to baby it. 



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> A very worthy workout, KelJu!



Thanks bud. I am probably the happiest I have ever been with my body. My cycle of AS will be out of my system right at about Halloween, so I should be at peak condition while wearing my spartan soldier costume.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thanks, bro. Things are going really good. Where the hell have you been? You know you can post here and at the other forum.



To tell you the truth i havent been posting at either a great deal - havent had anything interesting to give, and settling into uni has been a bit of a nightmare .

Glad to see things are going well, though 

Whats new?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey man looking very strong! You gonna have some after pics in the spartan outfit? Thatd be fuckin cool!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 9, 2007)

great workout man

a little higher volume then your last split? how's that treatin ya?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Bar hopping is a great way to cut it seems, because I checked my weight and I have lost 5lbs. I didn't drink any, but I bought a few packs of cigarettes, because I was nervous as I practiced approaches on women, so I needed something to keep my nerves settled. Now I got this monkey on my back again. Oh well, fuck it!
> 
> I'm in a fantastic mood. I had a great time this weekend, and I needed it. I have been couped up in my dorm room too long, and making myself get out and socialize was just what the doctor ordered. And, a cute girl that works at  the starbucks that I talk to sometimes gave me her number today. I didn't even ask for it. As I was leaving she passed it to me.
> 
> Life is good... today life is just too fucking good!



Wow..I dont know if a number was EVER just passed to me.  That has got to feel good.  Especially if the girl is attractive.

So...umm, you wanted to go work on your approaching skills, but you smoked cigarettes?  Damn, you might as well drape yourself in shit.

Then again, youre the one getting the numbers..


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

Another shit hot set of numbers.   Good to hear you are happy with your shape, that's a kick ass confidence booster.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> DBs most certainly have their place.
> 
> How long did your workout take?  The last 15 minutes or so was ab work, so I'm not sure that you should really count that towards your functional time limit.
> 
> ...



Workout took an hour and 15 minutes. I try to keep all workouts under an hour. I was running on fumes for my ab workout.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> This reminds me of all the bodybuilders wearing clown pants and gay looking shirts lol, there's a reason!



Jay Cutler wears the most ridiculous shit when he is at the height of a bulk, but because he has not.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 11, 2007)

Thursday - 1011/07[/SIZE]
Lower-B  [/B]
*

Conventional Deadlift: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5     
Set 3: 315 x 5

Calve Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 495 x 45 *PR
Set 2: 495 x 45 *PR
Set 3: 495 x 50 *PR

Behind the Back Barbell Wrist Curl : (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 20 
Set 2: 95 x 20 *PR
Set 3: 115 x 20 *PR

Barbell Reverse Wrist Curl: (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 20 
Set 2: 45 x 20
Set 3: 45 x 20


*


I went light on deadlifts because I am sick of back pain. My calves sure did perform well today. I think it might have been the isometric stuff from my last lower day that stimulated new growth.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2007)

Look at those crazy numbers!

Nice job on the PRs, too! 495 x 50 on the calves!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2007)

Kelju you do have some nice diamond calves.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Kelju you do have some nice diamond calves.




Not really actually. The muscle fibers in my calves must be as dense as steal cables because nobody I have seen can punish their calves like I do, but my calves are still small.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Look at those crazy numbers!
> 
> Nice job on the PRs, too! 495 x 50 on the calves!



Thanks bud!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2007)

*Friday - 10/13/2007
Upper-B  *

*
Chin-Ups:  (2m RI)
Set 1: BW+55 x 6 
Set 2: BW+55 x 6 
Set 3: BW+60 x 5 *PR 

Cable Pull-downs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 160 x 5    
Set 2: 200 x 5
Set 3: 240 x 5 *PR

Lever T-Bar Row Machine: (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 5    
Set 2: 315 x 5
Set 3: 405 x 5
Set 4: 455 x 5

Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 405 x 15    
Set 2: 495 x 15
Set 3: 550 x 10
Set 4: 315 x 1 (30 second static contraction)

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 50 x 5    
Set 2: 60 x 5
Set 3: 60 x 5

*
My pulling power was good today. Some things got stronger, while others stagnated which is better than I had expected. I have slimmed up some more, so I figured I would have gotten weaker.


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2007)

good shit


----------



## KelJu (Oct 16, 2007)

I've got no energy. My last 2 workouts sucked so bad I don't even want to log them. I was stupid, partied this weekend, didn't get enough sleep, then worked all day Sunday on an empty stomach because I was feeling ill. I am going to start a week long deload. I'll see you fuckers next week.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 17, 2007)

you know your body better than anyone...good call on the deload.

great workout though by they way!


----------



## KelJu (Nov 13, 2007)

My 6 day delaod turned into a month long assault on my health. I didn't touch a weight for a whole month. I ate like total shit, and I started smoking 2 packs of cigarettes everyday. Seems like I am due one of these crashes at least once a year. 


But, somebody flipped the switch today. I threw my cigs away, went to wally world and bought good stuff to eat, went to the gym, and went jogging when I got home. I coughed up ton of flem. I imagine the next month will be spent bouncing back, but my goals are different this time. I care not for size or strength. I will work on endurance, cardiovascular health, and overall health. 


I'm not posting my weight because I am ashamed of what I did to my body over the last month.

*Tuesday - 10/9/2007
Push Day  *

*Flat Bench Press:
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press: 
Dips:
Cable Pushdown: 
Crunches:*


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

It's good that you're back on course, man!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 13, 2007)

I was wondering where you got to! hey sometimes shit happens that can't be helped. your numbers will come back in no time man


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah,  what he said!!!    

Besides..... smokes are for kids!     I just totally thought of that rabbit and the Kix commercial...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

KelJu, you shouldn't forgo posting your numbers.  No one is going to think less of you.  Beside, I'm betting that even after you take a one month bender, you still lift more than I do.

And katt, it's "Trix", not "Kix".


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> KelJu, you shouldn't forgo posting your numbers.  No one is going to think less of you.  Beside, I'm betting that even after you take a one month bender, you still lift more than I do.
> 
> And katt, it's "Trix", not "Kix".



  oh freek.... I was close.....


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> My 6 day delaod turned into a month long assault on my health. I didn't touch a weight for a whole month. I ate like total shit, and I started smoking 2 packs of cigarettes everyday. Seems like I am due one of these crashes at least once a year.
> 
> 
> But, somebody flipped the switch today. I threw my cigs away, went to wally world and bought good stuff to eat, went to the gym, and went jogging when I got home. I coughed up ton of flem. I imagine the next month will be spent bouncing back, but my goals are different this time. I care not for size or strength. I will work on endurance, cardiovascular health, and overall health.
> ...


SO then if you are out for conditioning then now is a perfect time for MMA training K.  It's not that expensive.  If you tried real MMA training ... not some kind of tai-chi or ken(m)po training but some honest MMA training where you hit the major fighting styles ... you'd be as addicted as I am.  There's something primal about matching up with someone and being allowed to legally pound them down then shake hands afterwards.

Regardless of what you do I know you will strive to do your best ... and feel like shit if you don't.  Good to see you back at it brother-K.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> SO then if you are out for conditioning then now is a perfect time for MMA training K.  It's not that expensive.  If you tried real MMA training ... not some kind of tai-chi or ken(m)po training but some honest MMA training where you hit the major fighting styles ... you'd be as addicted as I am.  There's something primal about matching up with someone and being allowed to legally pound them down then shake hands afterwards.
> 
> Regardless of what you do I know you will strive to do your best ... and feel like shit if you don't.  Good to see you back at it brother-K.



I graduate college in 3 weeks. If the city that I move to for a job has a good MMA school, I plan to get into it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I graduate college in 3 weeks. If the city that I move to for a job has a good MMA school, I plan to get into it.


PM me that city ... if you know it yet.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> PM me that city ... if you know it yet.



I have been offered a few jobs, but both were in cities I have no interest living in. Once I get an offer in a good city, I will PM you the location. You can give me the lowdown on MMA schools in the area.


----------



## fufu (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah, MMA will jack up your conditioning, in a good way.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> KelJu, you shouldn't forgo posting your numbers.  No one is going to think less of you.  Beside, I'm betting that even after you take a one month bender, you still lift more than I do.
> 
> And katt, it's "Trix", not "Kix".



+1

You're still the mighty bearded one, nobody is going to rip on you because your numbers are down. I think you could take us even if we did 

Still, welcome back into it. A month off partying is sometimes needed to cool off after a hard training spree.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

Did you get depressed man? Welcome back Big K i wish you the best.


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I have been offered a few jobs, but both were in cities I have no interest living in. Once I get an offer in a good city, I will PM you the location. You can give me the lowdown on MMA schools in the area.


 
Good stuff, figured you would get snapped up pretty quickly.  Hope you get one that fits the bill perfectly...


----------



## KelJu (Nov 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Did you get depressed man? Welcome back Big K i wish you the best.


 
I wasn't depressed as much as I was simply burned out. But, I am veyr happy to be back lifting again.



goob said:


> Good stuff, figured you would get snapped up pretty quickly.  Hope you get one that fits the bill perfectly...



Yeah me too. HEre is my top 5 locations I would liek to live for a while:

New York
Atlanta
San Jose
Seattle
Minneapolis

I think I would be happy near any of those areas.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

not that I'm biased in any way but you should go to Atlanta .


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2007)

I read Atlanta was rated within the top 10 best places to live as far as living costs go.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2007)

But from that list, San Jose and NYC sound good to me!

Have you ever been to NYC?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> I read Atlanta was rated within the top 10 best places to live as far as living costs go.



Atlanta also has a crime rate higher than LA.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Atlanta also has a crime rate higher than LA.



I knew it was high, but I didn't know that high.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2007)

Now that I think about it, believe Minneapolis was #1 on the cheapest places to live.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Now that I think about it, believe Minneapolis was #1 on the cheapest places to live.



I didn't know that. I have friends that moved to Minneapolis, and they have never had anything but great things to say about it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Atlanta also has a crime rate higher than LA.


What are the ethnic demo's for Atlanta?



Might have something to do with it.

Ahh the wiki ...

 The racial makeup of the city:

*59.39%* Black, 
33.22% White, 
2.93% Asian, 
0.18% Native American, 
0.04% Pacific Islander, 
1.99% from other races, 
and 1.24% from two or more races. 
6.49% of the population were Hispanic or Latino of any race.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2007)

If you go to Minneapolis you can visit Canada easily too, if you are into that.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What are the ethnic demo's for Atlanta?



How do you figure that I know the statistics?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Atlanta also has a crime rate higher than LA.



Hey you watch yourself buddy .


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What are the ethnic demo's for Atlanta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL only 2.93% asain. Anyways Kelju is a big guy most ppl wont mess with him.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL only 2.93% asain. Anyways Kelju is a big guy most ppl wont mess with him.



Most _countries_ won't mess with him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How do you figure that I know the statistics?


Cuz we think alike on this kinda stuff 

It's okay to be racist as long as we channel it properly right?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Cuz we think alike on this kinda stuff
> 
> It's okay to be racist as long as we channel it properly right?



No.  It's only okay to be racist if you're not white.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I wasn't depressed as much as I was simply burned out. But, I am veyr happy to be back lifting again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are the things that attract you to each of them?  Are you just " feelin it" or have you done a little research?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Most _countries_ won't mess with him.



  Canada would be like ahhh fuck that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No.  It's only okay to be racist if you're not white.



As several members of my school seem to think judging by the chips on their shoulders.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Canada would be like ahhh fuck that.



Canada did fuck with him.  That's why 60% of it is unlivable.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Canada did fuck with him.  That's why 60% of it is unlivable.



LOL its like the chuck Norris jokes except with Kelju .

Kelju doesn't read books he stares at them till they give him their knowledge.

Whod win in a fight God or Kelju? Trick question Kelju is God!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Kelju doesn't read books he stares at them till they give him their knowledge.



I just came withing picoseconds of spitting Diet Pepsi all over my keyboard and monitor.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 16, 2007)

Hahaha, thanks for the ego trip but you guys give me way too much credit.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I hate your journal. It makes me feel like a pussy. I'd be lucky to squeeze off 2 dips at 45 lbs.



I sure feel stupid about saying this...


----------



## KelJu (Nov 16, 2007)

Yesterday I did a full pull workout, and today I did a full leg workout. I am in pain from my first push on Tuesday, the pain from pull is setting in tonight, and tomorrow I will be walking around all like I shit my pants. 

Bring the pain! 


Oddly enough, many of my numbers didn't fall much. My calves feel as strong now as before, and so do my abs and traps. Squats and deadifts suffered badly, but I expect to bounce back quickly.  

I am on sleeping meds right now, so I have no idea if any of this makes sense. Peace Out!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

I actually poked through your journal quite a bit early. Excellent looking numbers. I hope to see you post some numbers up soon. I'm glad your back at it.


By the way, that sig is funny as shit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yesterday I did a full pull workout, and today I did a full leg workout. I am in pain from my first push on Tuesday, the pain from pull is setting in tonight, and tomorrow I will be walking around all like I shit my pants.
> 
> Bring the pain!
> 
> ...



Pull yourself together son i cant understand a word your saying .


Kelju does'nt push himself up when he does push ups, he pushes the world down.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 18, 2007)

Did a pull and legs last week to get the DOMS out, now I am ready to go balls to the wall again.

*Sunday - 11/18/2007
Push Day  * 
*

Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10    
Set 3: 245 x 8

Standing Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 115 x 10
Set 3: 135 x 8

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12
Set 3: BW x 12

Cable Pushdown: (2m RI)
Set 1: 72.5 x 10
Set 2: 80 x 10

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 15 x 10 
Set 2: 20 x 10

Cybex Abdominal Crunch : (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10 
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 100 x 10

*


That went better than I thought it was going to. I have lost nearly 15lbs. Hopefully muscle memory will help me bounce back quickly like it did last time. I expect to be close to where I left off in about a month.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

Still very strong buddy dont worry you will bounce back!


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2007)

nice nice


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 19, 2007)

Another one in the 'getting back to where you were' club, eh. At least you're not injured (your shoulder's holding up, I assume?) and you bounced back before, so you should be all right.

I think you look better without the beard BTW. Less brutal, but more attractive. You're probably still one damn intimidating beast to behold though. How tall are you anyway? I probably forgot.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

Still looking strong, man 

Give it a few weeks and youll notice those numbers starting to creep up again, for sure.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Those are some strong numbers. I bet you'll be back in no time though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

kelju bites frost!

Kelju does not wear a condom. Because there is no such thing as protection from kelju.

When the boogeyman goes to sleep, he checks his closet for kelju.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> kelju bites frost!
> 
> Kelju does not wear a condom. Because there is no such thing as protection from kelju.
> 
> When the boogeyman goes to sleep, he checks his closet for kelju.



Lawl, good stuff dude. Are you getting geared up for finals yet?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, KJ!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2008)

Wednesday 01/10/08
Leg Day 



*
Wide Stance Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 375 x 5   

SLDL: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5

Leg Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 8 
Set 2: 300 x 8
Set 3: 300 x 6

Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 450 x 25
Set 2: 450 x 25
Set 3: 450 x 25

10 minutes of Forearm work
*

I've been busy with exams, graduation, moving, holidays, family, and 2 weeks of bronchitis. But, I am finally back on track. I don't seem to have lost too much strength, but I am a little fatter than I would like to be. I am in a state of flux. I have no idea where I am going, I just know that I won't be in Mobile long.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2008)

When it's good thing that you're working out again.  Otherwise, we'd have had to thrown down!

And I swear, I'd have made sure to bleed all over one of your good shirts...




It's good that you're back, man!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats some strong squats!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


> When it's good thing that you're working out again.  Otherwise, we'd have had to thrown down!
> 
> And I swear, I'd have made sure to bleed all over one of your good shirts...
> 
> ...



I know, I'm a dickhead when I don't lift. I need that constant state of euphoria to think straight. Thanks for the warm welcome. 

I didn't log my workout last week, but I basically choked after squatting 275x5. This week I did 375x5. That just seems strange to me. I believe in muscle memory and all but that doesn't seem normal. I benched 275x5 last week, so I wonder if I will get to bench 375x 5 today. 


Anywho, thanks for the warm welcome back.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2008)

yer back!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2008)

damn, i take off from the gym, you take off, and scarface takes off.  what the hell, i think you took off first, so i blame you for making me lazy.. haha


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2008)

Good to have you back. I want your word that you'll stay this time or there may be trouble.


----------



## goob (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy shit kelju, your leg day is incredible! I'm sure I felt the world move when you were squatting....


----------



## KelJu (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone. You guys rock! Ya'll play a huge part in my success in the gym. There is so much great energy in the Journal forum. 

It amazes the hell out of me how humans can transmit energy. Someone creates positive energy in the form of an encouraging thought about a friend on the internet that their brain encodes into words that are then typed onto a computer screen that are then encoded into computer bits that are transmitted across the world and then decoded on the other side built from bits, to words, to thoughts, back into human emotional energy. 

You guys give me the warm and fuzzy feeling!


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2008)

*Thursday - 01/10/2008
Push Day  * 
*

Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 300 x 5

Standing Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 5
Set 2: 135 x 5
Set 3: 155 x 5

Weighted Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 5
Set 2: BW+45 x 5
Set 3: BW+90 x 5
Set 4: BW+135 x 5

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 10 
Set 2: 35 x 10
Set 3: 40 x 10

Cybex Abdominal Crunch : (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 5 
Set 2: 110 x 5
Set 3: 120 x 5

*

I'm not sure if I have ever dipped with 135. It didn't feel too difficult. I nearly died when the dumb shit kid who was spotting me wasn't paying attention and let the weight drop on my when I was going for a 6th rep for bench presses.


----------



## goob (Jan 12, 2008)

Dips for reps at 135?????  That's almost as much as I weigh.

You should just find a hot cardio queen in your gym and get her to climb on your back when you do them........


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2008)

nice bench and dips!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 13, 2008)

goob said:


> Dips for reps at 135?????  That's almost as much as I weigh.
> 
> You should just find a hot cardio queen in your gym and get her to climb on your back when you do them........



G does have a point i mean you could dip her out like it was your job. Very impressive buddy youll be benching that tank soon.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I nearly died when the dumb shit kid who was spotting me wasn't paying attention and let the weight drop on my when I was going for a 6th rep for bench presses.


You fired him, right?

In-fucking-credible Dips, KelJu!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2008)

Saturday - 01/12/2008
Pull Day  [/SIZE][/B] 
*

Weighted Pull-Ups: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 5
Set 2: BW+45 x 5    
Set 3: BW+45 x 4

Cable Pull-Downs: (3m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 5
Set 2: 200 x 5
Set 3: 220 x 5

*My lower back was slightly inflamed so I opted out of bent-over rows for some stupid looking rowing machine*

Stupid Rowing Machine: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 225 x 5
Set 2: 315 x 5
Set 3: 405 x 5

Shrugs: (3m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 10 
Set 2: 405 x 10
Set 3: 405 x 10

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 5 
Set 2: 50 x 5
Set 3: 55 x 5

10 minutes of forearm work
*


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2008)

lawl, stupid rowing machine.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 15, 2008)

I LOVE THE ROWING MACHINE! Lol no i really do you prob just got a shitty one. Very strong big kelju.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Saturday - 01/12/2008
> Pull Day [/size][/b]
> 
> 
> ...


nice lookin' workout! question though: you did 2 exercises for the vertical plane, but only one for the horizontal?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Thank you so much everyone. You guys rock! Ya'll play a huge part in my success in the gym. There is so much great energy in the Journal forum.
> 
> It amazes the hell out of me how humans can transmit energy. Someone creates positive energy in the form of an encouraging thought about a friend on the internet that their brain encodes into words that are then typed onto a computer screen that are then encoded into computer bits that are transmitted across the world and then decoded on the other side built from bits, to words, to thoughts, back into human emotional energy.
> 
> You guys give me the warm and fuzzy feeling!



This was deep in an emotional and a technological way 

Its true though, this is why i love these boards - especially the journals. Theres literally no way you wont benefit from this atmosphere.

Things look like theyre going well, dude! Workouts look strong, and you seem to be keeping close tabs on your back, which is obviously smart. Dont wanna ruin the momentum


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2008)

Shit, its hard to log my workouts with no Internet. I get to use my work computer some, but I start feeling guilty for using company time to do IM socializing. I'm using the University's equipment tonight.

*
Monday 01/14/08
Leg Day 

Wide Stance Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 385 x 5   

SLDL: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5

Leg Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 8 
Set 2: 300 x 8
Set 3: 300 x 8

Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 450 x 30
Set 2: 450 x 30
Set 3: 450 x 30

Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 60 x 15
Set 2: 60 x 15
Set 3: 40 x 15

Reverse Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 15
Set 2: 40 x 15
Set 3: 20 x 15
*

*
Tuesday 01/15/08
Push Day 

Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 305 x 5

Standing Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 155 x 5
Set 3: 185 x 3

Weighted Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 5
Set 2: BW+45 x 5
Set 3: BW+90 x 5
Set 4: BW+135 x 5

Cable Rope Pull-downs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 5 
Set 2: 90 x 5
Set 3: 95 x 5

Cybex Abdominal Crunch : (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 5 
Set 2: 110 x 5
Set 3: 120 x 5
Set 4: 150 x 5
*
*
Thursday 01/17/08
Pull Day 

Weighted Pull-Ups: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW+45 x 5
Set 2: BW+45 x 5    
Set 3: BW+45 x 5 

Bent-Over Rows: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 205 x 5

Shrugs: (3m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 10 
Set 2: 405 x 10
Set 3: 450 x 12 

Ez-Bar Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 85 x 5 
Set 2: 95 x 5
Set 3: 105 x 5

Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 60 x 15
Set 2: 60 x 15
Set 3: 60 x 15

Reverse Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 15
Set 2: 30 x 15
Set 3: 30 x 15
*


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2008)

wow dude, those are some friggin' monsterous dips!

great work all around.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2008)

shit man, nice workouts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 19, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> wow dude, those are some friggin' monsterous dips!
> 
> great work all around.




He should just hang 2 midgets from his waist to save time strapping on that weight.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

Fucking incredible.  K must be one of the strongest dudes here.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 19, 2008)

goob said:


> Fucking incredible.  K must be one of the strongest dudes here.


I was just thinking that.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> nice lookin' workout! question though: you did 2 exercises for the vertical plane, but only one for the horizontal?



I typically only do 1 for the vertical and 1 for the horizontal. My back doesn't grow like the rest of me, and too many exercises stops progress in its tracks. 

I did 2 vertical that day just to change things up.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2008)

goob said:


> Fucking incredible.  K must be one of the strongest dudes here.



Thanks bud. I am stronger than ever, but fat as a whale. I'm pushing 235 right now. I need to cut, but my friends say I look better carrying a few extra pounds.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2008)

how tall are you again?  your damn strong, you should do some strongman competition stuff


----------



## KelJu (Jan 20, 2008)

PreMier said:


> how tall are you again?  your damn strong, you should do some strongman competition stuff



I'm 6"2. Thanks for the support, but I would suck nards at strongman with a bad lower back and no gripping power.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 20, 2008)

*Saturday 01/19/08
Leg Day 




Wide Stance Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 405 x 3   

Leg Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 10 
Set 2: 300 x 10
Set 3: 310 x 10

Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 450 x 25
Set 2: 450 x 30
Set 3: 450 x 35

*

Hahahahaha! My shorts exploded like a bomb had gone off in pants during warm-ups. I didn't feel like going home to get another pair, so I walked around the gym with my ass showing. Squats went well. I didn't plan on doing 405, but 315 just felt lighter than usual. I was very happy with that, but it might have cost me, because I couldn't do leg curls. My left leg hurts to go through the motion. I hope I didn't cause connective tissue problems. 


*Sunday - 01/20/2008
Push Day  




Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 315 x 4

Standing Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 155 x 5
Set 3: 185 x 3

Weighted Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 5
Set 2: BW+45 x 5
Set 3: BW+90 x 5
Set 4: BW+145 x 5 *PR

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 5 
Set 2: 35 x 5
Set 3: 42.5 x 5

Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 15 
Set 2: 80 x 12 
Set 3: 60 x 10

Reverse Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 15
Set 2: 40 x 15
Set 3: 40 x 15

*


I had some slight discomfort from my lower abdominal muscles today. It felt like I pulled a muscle, and I think I did it squatting. It wasn't I big deal, I just don't feel liek dealing with injuries again.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice im gonna get as strong as you Kelju.


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2008)

Dang nice leg workout!..  You're one strong guy!


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2008)

still keeping up the big numbers I see.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 21, 2008)

You know someone's strong when he bench presses your deadlift 1RM for reps. 

 @ exploding shorts


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

Haha, kudos for keeping going with ripped shorts.  And holy %&^%$%^^ at those numbers...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2008)

Lol, ive been there with the ass showing in the gym, cept for me it was trousers.

Awesome workouts as always, K-man. You're a legend in training


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2008)

My Abdominal muscle and hamstring healed, so back to the gym for me. 

*Tueday 01/29/08
Leg Day 


Wide Stance Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 375 x 5  

SLDL: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5 
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 275 x 5

Leg Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 10 
Set 2: 300 x 10
Set 3: 310 x 8

Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 450 x 25
Set 2: 450 x 25
Set 3: 450 x 30

Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 60 x 15
Set 2: 60 x 15
Set 3: 60 x 15

Reverse Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 15
Set 2: 30 x 15
Set 3: 30 x 15
*

Lost some squatting power over my 10 day break, but its minimal. I better enjoy my strength while it last, because I go on a cut in a few days, and my power will go to shit.


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice workout K.. yeah it sucks when you are on a cut and your weights don't progress ,,, but,, what else can you do.. just grin and bear it.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thursday - 01/29/2008
Push Day  * 
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10    
Set 3: 245 x 10

Standing Military Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 115 x 10
Set 3: 135 x 8

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 20
Set 2: BW x 20

Cable Pushdown: (2m RI)
Set 1: 72.5 x 10
Set 2: 80 x 10

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 15 x 10 
Set 2: 25 x 10
Set 3: 30 x 10


*


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2008)

go go go


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't even begin to think about millitary pressing 135lb's.

Awesome as usual.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

Impressive benching, KelJu!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 2, 2008)

*Thursday 02/01/08
Pull Day 

Pull-Ups: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10    
Set 3: BW x 9 

Bent-Over Rows: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10
Set 3: 150 x 10

Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 15 
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 500 x 10 

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 10 
Set 2: 40 x 10
Set 3: 40 x 5

Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 60 x 20
Set 2: 60 x 20
Set 3: 60 x 15

Reverse Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 20
Set 2: 30 x 20
Set 3: 30 x 15
*


----------



## KelJu (Feb 3, 2008)

Sunday - 02/03/2008
Push Day  [/SIZE][/B] 
*

Flat Dumbbell Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 55 x 10
Set 2: 85 x 10    
Set 3: 100 x 8

Standing Military Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 8
Set 3: 135 x 6

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 15

Cybex Abdominal Machine: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10
Set 3: 155 x 10

Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 60 x 20
Set 2: 60 x 20
Set 3: 60 x 15

Reverse Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 15
Set 2: 30 x 15
Set 3: 30 x 15
*


I'm fucking retarded today. Today was leg day, but I got confused and did Push again. Lawl, I just now realized it while typing out my log. Hahahaha!  I couldn't figure out why the hell I felt so weak today. 

Hmmm, I guess I'll do legs tomorrow, then skip push, then do pull, and finally legs again to fix my rotation.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 3, 2008)

Ha! Your DB pressing is almost human. I feel better now.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Sunday - 02/03/2008
> Push Day  [/SIZE][/B]
> *
> 
> ...



lol

I have never done that before, I think that is the first time I have seen someone mistakenly do that.

Good numbers regardless.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2008)

HAha ive done something similar to that just switched a bodypart around. As usual good numbers and work effort K!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2008)

*Monday 01/04/08
Leg Day 


Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 345 x 8 

SLDL: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10 
Set 2: 185 x 10
Set 3: 225 x 8

Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 10 
Set 2: 300 x 8
Set 3: 310 x 8

Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 450 x 25
Set 2: 450 x 25
Set 3: 450 x 30

Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 60 x 15
Set 2: 60 x 15
Set 3: 40 x 15
Set 4: 40 x 15

Reverse Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 15
Set 2: 30 x 15
Set 3: 30 x 15
Set 4: 20 x 15
*


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2008)

*Wednesday 02/06/08
Pull Day 

Pull-Ups: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10    
Set 3: BW x 9 

Rowing Machine: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 315 x 8
Set 3: 315 x 6

Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 315 x 10 
Set 2: 405 x 10
Set 3: 405 

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 10 
Set 2: 35 x 10
Set 3: 35 x 8

Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (2m RI)
Set 1: 70 x 15
Set 2: 60 x 15
Set 3: 60 x 15

Reverse Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 20
Set 2: 30 x 20
Set 3: 30 x 15
*


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2008)

*Friday 02/15/08
Leg Day 


Wide Stance Squats: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 350 x 9 

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10 
Set 2: 110 x 10
Set 3: 110 x 8

Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 10 
Set 2: 295 x 10
Set 3: 295 x 10

Calve Raises: (2m RI)
Set 1: 450 x 30
Set 2: 450 x 30
Set 3: 450 x 10 + 20 second static contraction

Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (2m RI)
Set 1: 60 x 15
Set 2: 60 x 15
Set 3: 60 x 15

Reverse Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 15
Set 2: 30 x 15
Set 3: 30 x 15
*


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2008)

*Sunday - 02/10/2008
Push Day**

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10    
Set 3: 250 x 10  

Smith Machine Behind the Neck Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 135 x 10
Set 3: 135 x 8

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 15
Set 3: BW x 15

Cybex Abdominal Machine: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10
Set 2: 155 x 10
Set 3: 175 x 10  *PR

Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 70 x 20 *PR
Set 2: 70 x 20 *PR
Set 3: 70 x 15 *PR

Reverse Wrist Rolls @ 45 Degree Decline: (1m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 15 *PR
Set 2: 40 x 15 *PR
Set 3: 30 x 15
*


Excellent workout! I had a slight break from pushing while I tried to correct the fuck up I made in my rotation. Bench press, abs, and forearms all made a nice improvement since my last workout.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2008)

nice!


----------



## goob (Feb 10, 2008)

Out-fucking-standing K!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2008)

Like the man himself, Kelju's journal makes me feel inadequate  - Youre 10-repping more than my 1rm!

Awesome work, dude! 

Is there a specific goal for this program or just go in there and show everybody up?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Like the man himself, Kelju's journal makes me feel inadequate  - Youre 10-repping more than my 1rm!
> 
> Awesome work, dude!
> 
> Is there a specific goal for this program or just go in there and show everybody up?




Well I want to slim up some. I am also trying to live healthier. I quit smoking cigarettes, I am trying to take in less caffeine, and I have a plan to start running my ass off to get my cardiovascular system up to par.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Well I want to slim up some. I am also trying to live healthier. I quit smoking cigarettes, I am trying to take in less caffeine, and I have a plan to start running my ass off to get my cardiovascular system up to par.



Awesome, some smart ideas there, man.

Hows the "detox" going? My parents cant stop smoking come hell or high water, let alone caffeine aswell.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome, some smart ideas there, man.
> 
> Hows the "detox" going? My parents cant stop smoking come hell or high water, let alone caffeine aswell.



Well, I don't exactly make the decision. I wait for the right moment, and I get an epiphany. Along with it comes a little extra strength, will, and energy. It is a lot like the feeling when I decided I wanted to start working out again. Its tough, but I know that if I can just hang on for abotu 2 weeks the cravings will go away.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Well, I don't exactly make the decision. I wait for the right moment, and I get an epiphany. Along with it comes a little extra strength, will, and energy. It is a lot like the feeling when I decided I wanted to start working out again. Its tough, but I know that if I can just hang on for abotu 2 weeks the cravings will go away.



Yeah, ive heard the start is the worst.

You know we'll all be egging you on, you don't seem like a weak-willed guy anyways so im sure you can push through!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2008)

*Thursday - 02/25/2008
Push Day  * 
*

Flat Dumbbell Presses: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10 *PR   
Set 3: 100 x 7
Set 4: 70 x 10

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 10
Set 2: 50 x 10
Set 3: 50 x 7

Standing Cable Presses: (2m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 10
Set 2: 35 x 10
Set 3: 50 x 8

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 15
Set 2: BW x 14
Set 3: BW x 14

Cybex Abdominal Crunch : (2m RI)
Set 1: 150 x 10 
Set 2: 170 x 10 *PR
Set 3: 170 x 8  *PR
*



I haven't been able to log workouts well with no internet access at my house. I have been lifting and dieting as hard as ever. My plan to bulk until February then start cutting down was working perfectly. I lost from 237 down to 225 in  just a little over 3 weeks. I could keep cutting, but now I have been bitten by the rugby bug, so I will go maintenance for a few weeks and focus hard on cardiovascular strength.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 25, 2008)

damn, are you human?
This is great stuff, you're like a frikkin' machine!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> damn, are you human?
> This is great stuff, you're like a frikkin' machine!



Thanks man.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2008)

*Sunday - 03/02/2008
Push Day  * 
*

Flat Bench Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10    
Set 3: 250 x 10

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 10
Set 2: 50 x 10
Set 3: 55 x 10

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 18
Set 2: BW x 18
Set 3: BW x 17

Cybex Abdominal Crunch : (2m RI)
Set 1: 150 x 10 
Set 2: 170 x 10 
Set 3: 200 x 8  *PR

Seated Hip Raise Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10 
Set 2: 120 x 8

Wrist Rolls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 20 
Set 2: 80 x 20 
Set 3: 80 x 20

Reverse Wrist Rolls:
Set 1: 40 x 20 
Set 2: 30 x 20 
Set 3: 20 x 20
*


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2008)

*Thursday 03/03/2008
Pull Day 

Pull-Ups  Neutral Grip: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10    
Set 3: BW x 9 

Cybex Iso-Lateral Rows: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 225 x 10
Set 2: 315 x 10
Set 3: 315 x 10

Supine Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 8 
Set 2: BW x 8

Shrugs Neutral Grip: (2m RI)
Set 1: 500 x 15 
Set 2: 550 x 15
Set 3: 550 x 12 

Barbell Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10 
Set 2: 100 x 8
Set 3: 100 x 8
*


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2008)

what do you mean neutral grip on shrugs?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2008)

Maybe he's using a trap bar?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2008)

thats what i was thinking.  but is there a way to support it so you dont have to deadlift it?

or maybe an over under grip?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2008)

He might be pulling from a rack or something.  Or, knowing KelJu, he Deads his Shrug weight. 

I thought that an over-under grip was referred to as "mixed"?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Maybe he's using a trap bar?



Gotta be the trap bar.  And there are ways to support it on stands or a rack or something so you don't have to deadlift it to shrug it.  It isn't easy to do since the trap bars are a lot shorter than the straight bars, but it can be done, since I have done it


----------



## KelJu (Mar 4, 2008)

Actually there is a neutral grip shrug machine at my gym. I used it yesterday just for some variation. I think 550 on the machine is about equal to 450 using barbells.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2008)

ahh.. we have one of those.  thanks for the clarification


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 11, 2008)

Where you at?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2008)

hiding in the dark.. waiting... waiting....


----------



## KelJu (May 4, 2008)

PreMier said:


> hiding in the dark.. waiting... waiting....



Hiding indeed. All I can say is the last 3 months have been weird.


----------



## KelJu (May 4, 2008)

*Saturday 05/04/08
Leg Day 


Wide Stance Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 350 x 5 

SLDL: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5 
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 225 x 5
Set 4: 250 x 5

Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 305 x 5 
Set 2: 305 x 5
Set 3: 305 x 5

LifeFitness Calve Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 170 x 20
Set 2: 190 x 20
Set 3: 200 x 20
*


I have returned to me beloved gym to find they bought a new calve machine. It is different from anything I have ever seen before, and the ROM is the best of any machine I have ever used. I can't find a picture to show of it, but I like it. It made my calves burn pretty hard. 

I have got to get my training back in order. I have been on and off for the last few months. Anything and everything has gotten in my way, but I think I finally have stuff sorted out.


----------



## Witchblade (May 4, 2008)

That's good to hear. We don't want you going all Bakerboy on us.


----------



## lucifuge (May 4, 2008)

good to see you back KelJu.
How's the shoulder treating you?


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2008)

welcome back

how you been feeling?


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. I highly over reacted over some stupid shit. I felt silly for a while. The last few months have been tough. I over estimated my abilities to find a job. I have no documented experience with what I want to do, so nobody is taking me seriously. My job that got me through school that I loved so much is starting to feel like a prison. 

I have to meet with a potential employer either today or tomorrow. I am waiting on the call now. I have got my hopes up probably more than 50 times only to be told that my resume looks great, but I have no experience. 

I spent months studying for my certs, and got my CCNA, but a cert means diddly shit without experience. I have posted a resume on nearly every job hunting engine. I searched for entry level network administrators, but the qualifications ask for 3 years experience. Well if I need 3 years experience, it isn't entry fucking level. 


Either way, I am hanging in there. Hopefully, I can stay motivated on lifting enough to keep my out of the dumps.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2008)

good luck man, that experience enigma is such a pain. How do you get experience if everyone requires it as a prerequisite? It's kind of like you have to know someone personally in the biz to get in.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2008)

fufu said:


> good luck man, that experience enigma is such a pain. How do you get experience if everyone requires it as a prerequisite? It's kind of like you have to know someone personally in the biz to get in.



Thats bullshit Kelju i have no doubt in my mind you are the best guy for the job you work hard and are you are dedicated. Its good to have you back big guy.


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2008)

Welcome back, man!

I hate that stupid experience thing with jobs. You can obviously do the job because you're qualified...idiots.

Its the same reason i couldnt be arsed to get a job with computers, i got my CCNA but either the jobs were things like internships (yeah...im just out of school and im gonna take an unpaid job) or they needed experience.

Keep plugging away, dont do what i did. I settled for a crappy job that only vaguely resembled what i was originally looking for and i hated 80% of my time there.

You'll get something, just sell yourself up to the hill. You know you can do it, you just have to convince the corporate machine you can.

Keep us posted


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2008)

I love you guys, seriously. Thanks for the support.


----------



## goob (May 5, 2008)

I feel for you Kelju, it can be tough out there.

You could always lie.  I mean, your current job, you could change what you do, the job spec, the time you worked there.  If you get on well with the boss and he knows the score, he might even help you with a reference to match.

Just a thought.  Oh, and I backed you on that shit you reacted too. I thought you were bang on.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I love you guys, seriously. Thanks for the support.


Good to see you back! 
This place hasn't been the same since you left.


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I highly over reacted over some stupid shit. I felt silly for a while. The last few months have been tough. I over estimated my abilities to find a job. I have no documented experience with what I want to do, so nobody is taking me seriously. My job that got me through school that I loved so much is starting to feel like a prison.
> 
> I have to meet with a potential employer either today or tomorrow. I am waiting on the call now. I have got my hopes up probably more than 50 times only to be told that my resume looks great, but I have no experience.
> 
> ...



I see your fucked up dilemma, and raise you this: 

Back in September I thought about moving to Boise (until the real estate market finishes crashing).  So I checked there for jobs.  I found plenty in my field and all starting at $60,000 per year.  So I put my house up for sell, sold it, and then moved to Boise at the end of December.

The shitty part is that after I moved up here, I found out that in November that Hewlett-Packard and Micron, the big tech companies here, laid off a shit load of people.  Now *POOF*, no jobs.  I have over _10 years experience_ in my field and I can't get a job because there are none.

There are a handful of sayings that I've collected because they tend to sum up who I am and how I deal with things.  One of those is, "Luck favors the bold."

Since I can't find a job, I've decided to start my own website/tech support company.  Not only that, but I put $2000 into an options trading account which is doing just fine. My long-term plan is to get my series 7 and open a trading fund.

My point being: do something.  Do something bold.  Do something that most others would not do.  _*That*_ is how you get ahead in the world.

If you want, feel free to call me on my cell and we'll see if we can come up with something.  I have a knack for finding a solution to nearly any problem.


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I see your fucked up dilemma, and raise you this:
> 
> Back in September I thought about moving to Boise (until the real estate market finishes crashing).  So I checked there for jobs.  I found plenty in my field and all starting at $60,000 per year.  So I put my house up for sell, sold it, and then moved to Boise at the end of December.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the offer, DOMS. Bold isn't in my nature. I am safe and cautious. There are 2 problems that are holding me back from thinking bold. I have so many bills that if I miss a month of work, I will be financially hurt. My credit is hanging on by a twig. The transmission in my car is going to fall out of the bottom any day now. 

I have a plan. If I can get a job that pays better, I will dig in, and spend as little money as possible. I can spend a year getting me in shape to move around the world freely. If I can't get an IT job, I know I can get a construction job. I have lots of construction experience. I might hire in with a company doing high risk work in another country. I have both friends and relatives that travel around the world working construction for Brown & Root. 

Either way, something has to change. I am starting to feel like I have spent too much time where I am spinning my wheels getting nowhere. 


I hope your business does well. I don't envy you though. I would be terrified to be an entrepreneur.


----------



## KelJu (May 5, 2008)

goob said:


> I feel for you Kelju, it can be tough out there.
> 
> You could always lie.  I mean, your current job, you could change what you do, the job spec, the time you worked there.  If you get on well with the boss and he knows the score, he might even help you with a reference to match.
> 
> Just a thought.  Oh, and I backed you on that shit you reacted too. I thought you were bang on.



Yeah I saw. What I said was true, but I really wasn't proud of my behavior. I have many personalities that change back and forth on a whelm. I see in those people a side of myself that I don't like and wish to be rid of. I don't come to IM to be angry and debate. I come to be happy and crack jokes. I am going to try really hard to avoid conflict from here on out.


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I appreciate the offer, DOMS. Bold isn't in my nature. I am safe and cautious. There are 2 problems that are holding me back from thinking bold. I have so many bills that if I miss a month of work, I will be financially hurt. My credit is hanging on by a twig. The transmission in my car is going to fall out of the bottom any day now.
> 
> I have a plan. If I can get a job that pays better, I will dig in, and spend as little money as possible. I can spend a year getting me in shape to move around the world freely. If I can't get an IT job, I know I can get a construction job. I have lots of construction experience. I might hire in with a company doing high risk work in another country. I have both friends and relatives that travel around the world working construction for Brown & Root.
> 
> ...



Fair enough.  You must be true to yourself.

But, you've pointed out that you have an excellent opening.   If you can't find a "pure" IT job, try to get hired into a construction job letting them know that you can also help with their IT needs.  No intelligent business owner or manager would pass that up.  If you go this route, create a resume that promotes both of your professions.

Yeah, starting my own business is a little unsettling, even for me, but I only need the IT company to last 12 to 18 months.  At that point, I should be making enough trading to live off of.  No more boss, no more eight hour days, and I can can work from anywhere in I want to.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Good to see you back!
> This place hasn't been the same since you left.



true story


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2008)

So what have you got in mind for training here on out, dude?


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> So what have you got in mind for training here on out, dude?



I plan to eat like a pig until I can squat 405 Bench 350 again. Once I do that, I will start cutting down until I am at 10% BF or less. 

I also want to get my heart up to snuff. I have been doing some running, but I need to get serious about it. I plan to stay natural from here on out. No more AS.


Also, yesterday evening, I got a call from a potential employer about an IT director job in the local area. I was totally honest with him and he was totally honest with me. The job seems like a perfect fit for me. I have to meet with him in person Monday.


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Welcome back, man!
> 
> I hate that stupid experience thing with jobs. You can obviously do the job because you're qualified...idiots.
> 
> ...





goob said:


> I feel for you Kelju, it can be tough out there.
> 
> You could always lie.  I mean, your current job, you could change what you do, the job spec, the time you worked there.  If you get on well with the boss and he knows the score, he might even help you with a reference to match.
> 
> Just a thought.  Oh, and I backed you on that shit you reacted too. I thought you were bang on.





min0 lee said:


> Good to see you back!
> This place hasn't been the same since you left.






fufu said:


> true story




Seriously guys, thanks for the warm welcoming. I means a lot to me.


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2008)

*Sunday - 02/03/2008
Push Day*

*
Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5    
Set 3: 225 x 5
Ser 4: 300 x 5

Standing Military Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 155 x 5
Set 3: 185 x 3

Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW+45 x 5 
Set 2: BW+90 x 5
Set 3: BW+115 x 5

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 20 x 5
Set 2: 30 x 5
Set 3: 35 x 7

Seated Abdominal Crunch Machine: (2m RI)
Set 1: 170 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5
Set 3: 200 x 5

Lying Weighted Crunch: (3m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 12
Set 2: 40 x 12

*


Minor shoulder pain, but all and all a fantastic workout. My shoulder held up, but one concern is all the noise it makes now. Sounds like rubber bands popping and gears grinding. Hopefully , i am just being paranoid.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Minor shoulder pain, but all and all a fantastic workout. My shoulder held up, but one concern is all the noise it makes now. Sounds like rubber bands popping and gears grinding. Hopefully , i am just being paranoid.


Did you ever get your shoulder checked?


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I plan to eat like a pig until I can squat 405 Bench 350 again. Once I do that, I will start cutting down until I am at 10% BF or less.
> 
> I also want to get my heart up to snuff. I have been doing some running, but I need to get serious about it. I plan to stay natural from here on out. No more AS.



Haha, awesome. You'll get back there in no time. I always find after a lay-off that it takes next to no time to get back up to speed.

Are you gonna be taking up any MA? Thats killer for cardio workouts. I think that and Circuit Training have worked best for me in the past.

Are you still taking up Rugby, btw?



KelJu said:


> Also, yesterday evening, I got a call from a potential employer about an IT director job in the local area. I was totally honest with him and he was totally honest with me. The job seems like a perfect fit for me. I have to meet with him in person Monday.



Thats awesome! Its good you two were honest, i think sometimes you can get a rapport going just because you both know neither of you will bullshit.

Wheres the job for?


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2008)

Question Kelju, how are the civil service jobs there?
Do they pay well? Is there advancement?


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Did you ever get your shoulder checked?



Doc took an X-ray, but no MRI. He said it was a stretched or torn rotator cuff. I think he is full of shit, because I don't believe I could be benching 300 so soon after if it were rotator cuff.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Doc took an X-ray, but no MRI. He said it was a stretched or torn rotator cuff. I think he is full of shit, because I don't believe I could be benching 300 so soon after if it were rotator cuff.


He could be right.
I was benching 275 with a broken clavicle, I didn't have medical insurance when I broke it so I just delt with the pain till I was able to work around it.

Go for a second opinion.


----------



## lucifuge (May 6, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Doc took an X-ray, but no MRI. He said it was a stretched or torn rotator cuff. I think he is full of shit, because I don't believe I could be benching 300 so soon after if it were rotator cuff.



Probably not Rotator then, maybe just an impingement of some kind.
Damn nice work for just coming back , seems like you'll bounce back quickly.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Probably not Rotator then, maybe just an impingement of some kind.
> Damn nice work for just coming back , seems like you'll bounce back quickly.


Good old muscle memory.


----------



## lucifuge (May 6, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> He could be right.
> *I was benching 275 with a broken clavicle*, I didn't have medical insurance when I broke it so I just delt with the pain till I was able to work around it.
> 
> Go for a second opinion.



Oh my god!
Ok then, ignore my advice....
Hoiw the hell did you manage that?

min0's right, second opinion


----------



## lucifuge (May 6, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Good old muscle memory.



it's a beautiful thing isn't it?


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Oh my god!
> Ok then, ignore my advice....
> Hoiw the hell did you manage that?
> 
> min0's right, second opinion


I didn't know it was broken, everyone thought I had dislocated it.
My SOB of an employer told me to deal with it....he said if it was broken I would be in immense pain. I was.

I sort of worked my way into it, min0 brought me a membership and the rest history.


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2008)

I need to see a sports Doc, and get an MRI. I will eventually, but I am just too financially strapped right now.


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, awesome. You'll get back there in no time. I always find after a lay-off that it takes next to no time to get back up to speed.
> 
> Are you gonna be taking up any MA? Thats killer for cardio workouts. I think that and Circuit Training have worked best for me in the past.
> 
> ...




I like Rugby, but I can't afford the injuries that come with it. Lifting is a higher priority. 

The job situation is weird. The guy has a company with less than 20 employees that does 10 million in sales each year. He has no IT support, and wants someone to take on an Senior IT director position. This is somewhat of a dream job for me, because IT directors usually are people with 15 years experience. The company is doing well and has room for growth, so I really want to get in there.


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2008)

Try the O'Brien's Test.

The Shoulder and the Overhead Athlete - Google Book Search


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

Big chest numbers man!


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

Your numbers are still amazing!!!

Good luck on the job.  Just rehearse some answers ( you'll feel like a tool) but it will pay dividends when it comes to the 'interview'. -honstly this has helped me more than anything else, along with turning negatives into positives. Try to relax and by easy going with him, even if your nervous as hell inside. You know all this anyway.


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2008)

KelJu said:


> *Sunday - 02/04/2008
> Pull Day*
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

KelJu said:


> *
> Smith Machine Shrugs: (3m RI)
> Set 1: 405 x 12
> Set 2: 405 x 12
> Set 3: 405 x 12*



you're lifting to much weight

I'm just playing around, but my brother and I were in stitches tonight reading your original post about Planet Fitness in the Open Chat.


----------



## Witchblade (May 10, 2008)

Who are you to judg_e_ Planet Fitness? You lunk!


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2008)

*Friday 05/10/08
Leg Day 


Wide Stance Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 375 x 5 

Standing Single Leg Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 5 
Set 2: 120 x 5
Set 3: 130 x 5

Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 305 x 8 
Set 2: 305 x 8
Set 3: 305 x 6

LifeFitness Calve Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 130 x 15
Set 2: 150 x 15
Set 3: 250 x 12
*

Woohoo. I don't see it being long now before I hit 405 again on squats. My legs feel great, no pain yet.


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2008)

*Saturday - 05/10/2008
Push Day*

*
Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5    
Set 3: 225 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5

Standing Military Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 155 x 5
Set 3: 185 x 4

Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW+45 x 5 
Set 2: BW+90 x 5
Set 3: BW+135 x 8

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 5
Set 2: 35 x 5
Set 3: 45 x 5 *PR

Seated Abdominal Crunch Machine: (2m RI)
Set 1: 185 x 5
Set 2: 200 x 7
Set 3: 200 x 8

Cable Crunches: (3m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 15
Set 2: 100 x 15
Set 3: 100 x 15

*

Hell yeah mofo, I am 3 reps from my personal all time best bench press. I hit 315 8 times about 8 months ago before my should bummed out. I feel good. I feel healthy with no few pains. 

The only problem is that I am getting too fat for my cloths. I can't afford to buy new jeans, so I might have to start cutting before I get to my goals. I am going to push on a little while longer. I am close to squatting 405 for reps again, so if I can at least hit my squat goal, I can say fuck it on the bench press goal.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2008)

gj.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2008)

The beast is back in full swing!


----------



## danzik17 (May 12, 2008)

KelJu said:


> *
> 
> Dips: (3m RI)
> Set 1: BW+45 x 5
> ...


----------



## KelJu (May 15, 2008)

*Sunday - 05/012/2008
Pull Day*

*
Cable Pull-Downs: (3m RI)
Set 1: 200 x 5
Set 2: 220 x 5   
Set 3: 240 x 5
Set 4: 260 x 5

Seated Rowing Machine: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 5
Set 2: 270 x 5
Set 3: 360 x 5
Set 4: 400 x 5

Smith Machine Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 405 x 15 
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 405 x 12

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 50 x 5
Set 2: 55 x 5 *PR
Set 3: 60 x 5 *PR

*


----------



## KelJu (May 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> *Wednesday 05/14/08
> Leg Day
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)

damn KelJu.... 
great work man, 305 on leg extensions!
just thinking about it intimidates me....


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2008)

good stuff, you are neg'n the rugby and getting back to your roots i see


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2008)

Can I ask you a question?  First off, awesome numbers you are putting up in here, and secondly, do you feel you are getting enough of a workout by doing only what you are doing?  I ask because, with the exception of the squats, I think your strength is pretty comparable to mine, and I think if I did just 5 heavy reps of bench press basically what seems like once a week or so, I wouldn't feel that is enough of a workout.

I think about doing a one "work" set per exercise workout often, just never commit to it because I have I guess irrational fears that it isn't enough work.  Like my workout today, I did an 8x3 on dips with +115.  I was pretty tired when I was done.  If I were to slap on 3 plates and rep out, I could probably hit the 8 reps you hit on that one set, but I would feel like that wasn't enough work.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 15, 2008)

Those numbers keep going up Big Kelju! Ill strap 3 45s to myself soon for dips.


----------



## KelJu (May 15, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> damn KelJu....
> great work man, 305 on leg extensions!
> just thinking about it intimidates me....



Thanks, dude. I am maxed out on the machine. It is designed to hold 295, but I found a way to make a 10lb plate balance on top of the weight stack. I am not sure that they are all that affective for building mass. I said a while back that I thought Leg Extensionss were crap, and DoncunDoenut said they weren't, so I figured I would give them a good faith effort before arguing with him.

So like I said, I have maxed out the machine, yet the massive improvement to the LEs doesn't seem to help me squats very much. I am contemplating whether to throw them out.


----------



## KelJu (May 15, 2008)

fufu said:


> good stuff, you are neg'n the rugby and getting back to your roots i see



I had to. Rugby was just for fun. Weight lifting is my heart and soul. I can't take chances with my body, plus I wasn't very good anyhow. I thought it was a strength and tackle sport like football. It is actually more of a hand eye coordination and agility sport like soccer.


----------



## KelJu (May 15, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Can I ask you a question?  First off, awesome numbers you are putting up in here, and secondly, do you feel you are getting enough of a workout by doing only what you are doing?  I ask because, with the exception of the squats, I think your strength is pretty comparable to mine, and I think if I did just 5 heavy reps of bench press basically what seems like once a week or so, I wouldn't feel that is enough of a workout.
> 
> I think about doing a one "work" set per exercise workout often, just never commit to it because I have I guess irrational fears that it isn't enough work.  Like my workout today, I did an 8x3 on dips with +115.  I was pretty tired when I was done.  If I were to slap on 3 plates and rep out, I could probably hit the 8 reps you hit on that one set, but I would feel like that wasn't enough work.





I have found that utilizing a high intensity 5 rep approach is optimal for building strength for me. I have added more in the past, and the result was over-training. I have been lurking in your journal over the past few months and I have noticed that you respond well to low reps, like me.  If my memory serves me right, you were doing something like 4 or 5 sets at 1RM. I think that doing 5 reps at 88% of 1RM isn't a whole lot different than doing 5 1 rep sets at 98 % of 1RM. You get the same thing. 

With me, the warm-up takes nearly 10 minutes before I get into the meat and potatoes of the lift, anything over 85% of my 1RM. I just don't have time to take another 10 minutes doing 5 1RMs.


----------



## KelJu (May 15, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Those numbers keep going up Big Kelju! Ill strap 3 45s to myself soon for dips.



Judging by your new pictures, you won't be long.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I have found that utilizing a high intensity 5 rep approach is optimal for building strength for me. I have added more in the past, and the result was over-training. I have been lurking in your journal over the past few months and I have noticed that you respond well to low reps, like me. If my memory serves me right, you were doing something like 4 or 5 sets at 1RM. I think that doing 5 reps at 88% of 1RM isn't a whole lot different than doing 5 1 rep sets at 98 % of 1RM. You get the same thing.
> 
> With me, the warm-up takes nearly 10 minutes before I get into the meat and potatoes of the lift, anything over 85% of my 1RM. I just don't have time to take another 10 minutes doing 5 1RMs.


 
Those singles that I were doing weren't one rep maxes, the first workout with the singles was 90% of 1RM for 4 singles, then if I completed all four "sets", I would add 5 pounds and try again, so I guess eventually they would have equalled or exceeded my original one rep max.  It was fun doing it for a while, but doing it on all of those exercises turned into problems, I guess that's why only the bench press, deadlifts and squats are done for maxes.

I really enjoy doing the 8x3 sheme, I think it's my favorite workout scheme ever, but it does seem to take a long time to complete the workouts, and can get a bit boring.  Sometimes before the first set I ponder just loading more weight on the bar and doing only a couple of heavier sets instead of 8.  But, I know it works for me, that's why I do it.  What you are doing would probably work for a low rep guy like myself too, I am just too stubborn to do it long enough to see any results.  what is your frequency per push/pull/leg workout that works best for you?

I almost want to try what you are doing and get a little competition going since we are so close on everything with the exception of squats (we won't touch that one).


----------



## KelJu (May 16, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Those singles that I were doing weren't one rep maxes, the first workout with the singles was 90% of 1RM for 4 singles, then if I completed all four "sets", I would add 5 pounds and try again, so I guess eventually they would have equalled or exceeded my original one rep max.  It was fun doing it for a while, but doing it on all of those exercises turned into problems, I guess that's why only the bench press, deadlifts and squats are done for maxes.
> 
> I really enjoy doing the 8x3 sheme, I think it's my favorite workout scheme ever, but it does seem to take a long time to complete the workouts, and can get a bit boring.  Sometimes before the first set I ponder just loading more weight on the bar and doing only a couple of heavier sets instead of 8.  But, I know it works for me, that's why I do it.  What you are doing would probably work for a low rep guy like myself too, I am just too stubborn to do it long enough to see any results.  what is your frequency per push/pull/leg workout that works best for you?
> 
> I almost want to try what you are doing and get a little competition going since we are so close on everything with the exception of squats (we won't touch that one).



Frequency is every six days. Push/Pull/off/legs/off/push/pull/off/legs/off


A competition would be nice, however today is the start of my non-solid food velocity diet. My numbers are all going to nosedive for about a month.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Frequency is every six days. Push/Pull/off/legs/off/push/pull/off/legs/off
> 
> 
> A competition would be nice, however today is the start of my non-solid food velocity diet. My numbers are all going to nosedive for about a month.


 
that's every five days, but who's counting? 

So you really are going through with that diet huh?


----------



## KelJu (May 16, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> that's every five days, but who's counting?
> 
> So you really are going through with that diet huh?



Started today. I am in hell. I am so tired, and my stomach hurts.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Started today. I am in hell. I am so tired, and my stomach hurts.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Can I ask you a question?  First off, awesome numbers you are putting up in here, and secondly, do you feel you are getting enough of a workout by doing only what you are doing?  I ask because, with the exception of the squats, I think your strength is pretty comparable to mine, and I think *if I did just 5 heavy reps of bench press basically what seems like once a week or so, I wouldn't feel that is enough of a workout.*



After bumping into shelves in here, I thought the same thing.

I see that there is 1 horizontal and 1 vertical to most of the compounds on a workout day.  It makes me think of other ideas though...

Id like to do only 2 compound exercises, but I think 5 heavy reps wouldnt be enough.  However, I honestly dont know...

8x3 seems feasible, but like Stewart said later on, it is pretty boring.  Shit 5x5 with a full recovery sucked.

So many ideas...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> After bumping into shelves in here, I thought the same thing.
> 
> I see that there is 1 horizontal and 1 vertical to most of the compounds on a workout day. It makes me think of other ideas though...
> 
> ...


 

I will tell you it is a lot easier to get psyched for that one heavy set then it was to get psyched for 8 freaking sets of 3.  I imagine doing something like this for a while FOR ME, will produce excellent strength gains, and nothing as far as size gains, at which point I will have to fight past the psychological aspect of not being as "BIG" as I was/want to be, regardless of how my strength is coming along.


----------



## KelJu (May 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I will tell you it is a lot easier to get psyched for that one heavy set then it was to get psyched for 8 freaking sets of 3.  I imagine doing something like this for a while FOR ME, will produce excellent strength gains, and nothing as far as size gains, at which point I will have to fight past the psychological aspect of not being as "BIG" as I was/want to be, regardless of how my strength is coming along.




Big seems to be a very subjective adjective among people these days. I went from 245 to 230 in a few weeks, and I am still losing. Yesterday, a girl at the tanning place next door to our gym tells me that I am looking bigger. I told here that I lost 15lb. She said it must she seem like I am bigger now that I am much more cut.  

I lift for health and just to feel good, but I know in the back of my mind that looking good takes priority over the other stuff whether I will admit it or not. Why else would I be on this very unhealthy diet?


----------



## Witchblade (May 27, 2008)

How are you doing? Are you still suffering from those symptoms?


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Big seems to be a very subjective adjective among people these days. I went from 245 to 230 in a few weeks, and I am still losing. Yesterday, a girl at the tanning place next door to our gym tells me that I am looking bigger. I told here that I lost 15lb. She said it must she seem like I am bigger now that I am much more cut.
> 
> I lift for health and just to feel good, but I know in the back of my mind that looking good takes priority over the other stuff whether I will admit it or not. Why else would I be on this very unhealthy diet?



same thing happened to me. This kid told me every time he sees me I look bigger(I see him once or twice a month). In the time he has known me I went from 205 to 183.


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> How are you doing? Are you still suffering from those symptoms?



I am symptom free. I have figured this shit I think.


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2008)

*Saturday 05/24/08
Leg Day 


Wide Stance Squats: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 225 x 10
Set 3: 315 x 10 

Standing Single Leg Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10 
Set 2: 110 x 8
Set 3: 110 x 8

Leg Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 305 x 8 
Set 2: 305 x 8
Set 3: 305 x 6

LifeFitness Calve Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 130 x 15
Set 2: 150 x 15
Set 3: 250 x 15
Set 4: 270 x 10
*


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2008)

*Tuesday - 05/28/2008
Push Day*

*
Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 185 x 5    
Set 3: 225 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 4    * This just doesn't seem right. I still can't figure out how I was able to do that at 15lbs lighter. *

Standing Military Press: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 155 x 5
Set 3: 185 x 3

Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 25 
Set 2: BW x 20

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 10
Set 2: 35 x 10


Seated Abdominal Crunch Machine: (2m RI)
Set 1: 185 x 10
Set 2: 125 x 10 with 5 second negative
Set 3: 125 x 10 with 5 second negitive

Weighted Crunches: (3m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 10
Set 2: 45 x 10

*

Ok, my power and strength are back. I have figured out how to make this diet work while maintaining most of my strength. I am still tweakign here and there looking for the right combinations.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2008)

*************Switching to Hypertrophy*************




*Sunday - 02/04/2008
Pull Day
Weight: 227*

*
Cable Front Pulldown: (2-5-5 Tempo) (2m RI)
Set 1: 140 x 8 
Set 2: 160 x 8   
Set 3: 160 x 7

Close Grip Cable Underhand Pulldown: (2-5-5 Tempo) (2m RI)
Set 1: 160 x 8 
Set 2: 160 x 6   

T-Bar Row: (2-5-5 Tempo) (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 8 
Set 2: 225 x 8   

Cable Straight Back Seated Row: (2-5-5 Tempo) (2m RI)
Set 1: 120 x 8 
Set 2: 100 x 8 


Behind Back Grip Smith Machine Shrugs: (2-2-2 Tempo) (2m RI)
Set 1: 225 x 12 
Set 2: 275 x 12
Set 3: 315 x 12 

Barbell Curls: (2-5-5 Tempo) (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 10 
Set 2: 80 x 10
Set 3: 80 x 7 
*


Ok, I know that looks a little weird, but I am just experimenting with something. My power is not going to get any better while I am cutting, so I am switching to hypertrophy maybe for the entire summer. Come Fall, I'll go back to power workouts. 

The new tempo is a mothafucka. I am actually getting sore again. I know I know, that doesn't mean I am improving, but it does show me that my body doesn't know what I am doing to it, which is fine by me. 

I haven't training for pure hypertrophy in a long time, so I am accepting any and all advice from people who have used this type of training and made it work.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2008)

*Sunday - 06/01/2008
Leg Day
Weight: 226*

*
Squat: (2-1-2 Tempo) (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5 
Set 2: 225 x 5   
Set 3: 315 x 3
Set 4: 375 x 3

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2-5-5 Tempo) (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 10 
Set 2: 80 x 10
Set 3: 70 x 10 

Leg Extensions: (2-1-2 Tempo) (2m RI)
Set 1: 300 x 8 
Set 2: 300 x 8
Set 3: 300 x 8   

Lever Seated Calf Extensions: (2-5-5 Tempo) (2m RI)
Set 1: 200 x 12 
Set 2: 230 x 12
Set 3: 250 x 12
Set 4: 270 x 12 
*


I am not going to try to do slow tempo squats. The gym squat rack doesn't have safety catches, and I don't want to risk hurting myself.  I also didn't like how my knee felt when I tried doing slow tempo leg extensions, so I will continue my old way of doing those two exercises.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

How was the birthday weekend?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> How was the birthday weekend?



Like any other day.  I didn't tell anyone it was my birthday. I got quite a few calls from friends and family, so that was cool.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 2, 2008)

I forgot my own birthday last time. Took me a good 10 seconds to realize why my mother congratulated me.

Instead of wishing you a happy birthday, I'll give you this.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 2, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I forgot my own birthday last time. Took me a good 10 seconds to realize why my mother congratulated me.
> 
> Instead of wishing you a happy birthday, I'll give you this.



You are a good friend witch. You even know my favorite porn actresses.


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice job on those squats big guy!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 10, 2008)

*Sunday 08/10/08
Leg Day 

Weight: 220

Narrow Stance Squats ATG: (2.5m RI) 
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 225 x 8
Set 3: 250 x 8
Set 4: 275 x 8 

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 8 
Set 2: 90 x 8
Set 3: 100 x 8

Leg Extensions: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 305 x 8 
Set 2: 305 x 8
Set 3: 305 x 8

Life Fitness Calve Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 15
Set 2: 270 x 15
Set 3: 310 x 15
*




Ok, time to plow through this shit one more time. I'm training natural, and on a cut. For the past few months my training has been total shit or non existent. I got sick with something a few months ago that was mean as hell. It knocked 15lbs off of my ass and most of it was muscle.

I am working nearly everyday getting my company off of the ground. I am working my old full-time job and doing my business stuff on top of that. It isn't too bad as long as I stay healthy. I have been training hard over the past week, so I got the DOMS out.    

I am small and weakly right now. I plan on leaning out for a bit. Power lifting was playing hell on my joins plus I think the super heavy training is why I was getting sick so much. 

I have started running again. I don't know how that will work out. I usually never stick to my running programs.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2008)

what kind of business did you start?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 10, 2008)

fufu said:


> what kind of business did you start?



I started an Antique Moving Company. Me and my best friend are the "Muscle Men Movers". Lol, its corny but the name sticks. We move high dollar antiques for people who don't trust their antiques to be moved by regular movers.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I started an Antique Moving Company. Me and my best friend are the "Muscle Men Movers". Lol, its corny but the name sticks. We move high dollar antiques for people who don't trust their antiques to be moved by regular movers.


When you don't lift you have a bad attitude.  When you are in a steady lifting schedule you're response to everyday bullshit is a lil better imho brother K.  I'm very glad to see you back at the heavy object tossing again.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 10, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> When you don't lift you have a bad attitude.  When you are in a steady lifting schedule you're response to everyday bullshit is a lil better imho brother K.  I'm very glad to see you back at the heavy object tossing again.



Yeah I realize. Sometimes it feels like someone is twisting my guts around and around. When i lift like a madman the twisting stops. If I were to start smoking weed again on top of training like a crazy man, I would be almost tolerable again.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Yeah I realize. Sometimes it feels like someone is twisting my guts around and around. When i lift like a madman the twisting stops. If I were to start smoking weed again on top of training like a crazy man, I would be almost tolerable again.



I know you can get to a level where the average individual doesn't inspire the desire to cause them damage without all the canibus, or any other self medication for that matter.

I did it, you can too.  Well, I did smoke a mountain of herb to get through all that back then now that i think about it.  It does take it's toll though ... all that weed.  I hope you find a way through this without that.

I keep hoping you'll get into MMA ...


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I started an Antique Moving Company. Me and my best friend are the "Muscle Men Movers". Lol, its corny but the name sticks. We move high dollar antiques for people who don't trust their antiques to be moved by regular movers.



nice, you probably have pretty wealthy clients I'd assume.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 12, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> I know you can get to a level where the average individual doesn't inspire the desire to cause them damage without all the canibus, or any other self medication for that matter.
> 
> I did it, you can too.  Well, I did smoke a mountain of herb to get through all that back then now that i think about it.  It does take it's toll though ... all that weed.  I hope you find a way through this without that.
> 
> I keep hoping you'll get into MMA ...




I got rid my piercings. Now I can, if I could muster up the time. Once I get our business on auto pilot, I might take up Jujitsu. Hopefully that will be soon. I need something else to master. Weed sure does make me happier in the short run.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> nice, you probably have pretty wealthy clients I'd assume.



Nearly all of them are old money... multi-millionaires. They are all part of the same click. It is high society, and my working for my bosses I have a foot in the door, a little bit at least.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 12, 2008)

*Tuesday 08/12/08


Weight: 221

Treadmill Running:
5mph
10 degree incline
1 mile
*


I could have ran farther but I bumped the fucking treadmill by accident changing the channel for the TV and I was too tired to start all over.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 12, 2008)

KelJu said:


> *Tuesday 08/12/08
> 
> 
> Weight: 221
> ...



Hate it when that happens.   At least you did something.

I signed up at a gym down the street today.  I'm thinking that if I paid money I'll actually get busy lifting again.  Hey, it could happen ... 

At least one of us did _something_ today brother K.

I start tomorrow with cardio and strength conditioning.  The MMA parts I'll deal with in a few weeks.  

Do post when you begin the Jewjitzsoh though.   I wanna hear alllll about it.   See?  You can get good at it and start your own style ... Keljujitso.  You can incorporate swearing and social discontentment into a holistic approach designed to nourish the inner desire to tell people to stfu.  Everyone has that desire, but most people cannot do that face to face.  Sure ... here at IM or any online forum there are no face poundings getting dispensed so people talk shit all the damn time, but in the real world most people are too afraid to speak up when they see the need to tell someone to stfu.  You can help then with that.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I lift for health and just to feel good, but I know in the back of my mind that looking good takes priority over the other stuff whether I will admit it or not. Why else would I be on this very unhealthy diet?



Don't feel bad, every guy does.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 13, 2008)

*Tuesday - 08/13/2008
Push Day*

*
Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 225 x 8    
Set 3: 275 x 6
Set 4: 300 x 6

Standing Military Press: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 155 x 8
Set 3: 160 x 8

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 25 
Set 2: BW x 20

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 8
Set 2: 30 x 8


Seated Abdominal Crunch Machine: (2m RI)
Set 1: 185 x 8
Set 2: 185 x 8
Set 3: 185 x 8

Weighted Crunches: (3m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 12 + 10 second static contraction


*


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2008)

Pretty damned strong buddy!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Monday - 08/18/2008
Pull Day*

*
Neutral Grip Pull-Downs: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12   
Set 3: BW x 10


Bent-Over Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10
Set 2: 155 x 10
Set 3: 185 x 6


Behind Back Grip Smith Machine Shrugs: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 405 x 15 
Set 2: 405 x 15
Set 3: 405 x 15

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 10
Set 2: 40 x 10
Set 3: 40 x 10

*


----------



## KelJu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Sunday - 08/19/2008
Leg Day
Weight: 220*

*
Squat: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5 
Set 2: 225 x 5   
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 330 x 5

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10 
Set 2: 110 x 10
Set 3: 120 x 10 

Leg Extensions: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 310 x 10
Set 2: 310 x 10
Set 3: 310 x 9   

Lever Seated Calf Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 250 x 15 
Set 2: 279 x 15
Set 3: 310 x 15
Set 4: 270 x 12 
*


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 19, 2008)

still looking strong there KelJu...
How the hell can you do behind the back shrugs without your ass getting in the way? I've tried 'em a few times and anything remotely heavy is pretty much impossible unless I arch backwards... which feels totally unsafe to me.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 19, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> still looking strong there KelJu...
> How the hell can you do behind the back shrugs without your ass getting in the way? I've tried 'em a few times and anything remotely heavy is pretty much impossible unless I arch backwards... which feels totally unsafe to me.



I have long arms. The bar stays below me ass the entire time with good posture.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2008)

good to see you back you lazy bastard


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2008)

how's everything going in jujuworld?


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2008)

how's everything going in kajujuworld?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> how's everything going in kajujuworld?



Things are better than they have been in a long time. Training is good, running is good, work is good, money situation is good, and I guess life in general is good. 

Our company is generating money. I am trying to pay off some credit cards and other debt, plus save up some money for a big move. I may be moving to Vegas in a short while. I have plans and plans and more plans. I guess I just want a little more for myself and i am trying to make it happen.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Thursday - 08/21/2008
Push Day*

Weight: 218  <--- Goal Reached 

*
Flat Bench Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 275 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 3
Set 5: 315 x 3

Standing Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 6
Set 2: 155 x 6
Set 3: 170 x 4

Weighted Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 6 
Set 2: BW+45 x 6
Set 3: BW+90 x 6
Set 4: BW+115 x 6 

Single Arm Cable Triceps Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 5
Set 2: 35 x 5

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 185 x 8
Set 2: 200 x 8
Set 3: 200 x 8

Weighted Vertical Leg-Hip Raise: (2m RI)
Set 1: 25 x 8
Set 2: 25 x 6

*
*Diet*
*8:00am*: 3 eggs + 2 serving cottage cheese + 1/3 cup oatmeal = 550 calories
*12:00pm*: 2 scoops whey = 210 calories
*4:00pm*: 1 can tuna + 1 spoonful sunflower mayo + 1/3 cup oatmeal = 300 calories
*7:30pm*: 3 eggs + 2 servings cottage cheese +1/3 cup oatmeal + 1/8 cup raisins + 2 cups steamed veggies (brocoli, squash, asparagus) = 800 calories
*10:30pm*: 2 eggs + 1 servings cottage cheese + 1/3 cup shredded sharp cheese = 370 calories
*Total Calories*: 2230



This is my new modified diet. The new aspects of it are just a few small additions. The raisins, shredded cheese, asparagus, 7:30 oatmeal, and bedtime shredded cheese were added today. Minus those 4 changes, and that is the diet I have used for 5 weeks. I have lost 10lbs on this diet, yet managed to pack on a nice amount of muscle. I made those 4 changes just to bring me up to a caloric maintenance level. From here until early spring, I want to pack on muscle with little or no fat gain. I will tweak things here and there, and I would love recommendations. 

Also, I am thinking about dumping the whey for meal 2 and replacing it with canned tuna and oatmeal.  


Just to get a better picture, here is the old diet that was so affective for me at losing weight. 

8:00am: 3 eggs + 2 serving cottage cheese + 1/3 cup oatmeal = 550 calories
12:00pm: 2 scoops whey = 210 calories
4:00pm: 1 can tuna + 1 spoonful sunflower mayo + 1/3 cup oatmeal = 300 calories
7:30pm: 3 eggs + 2 servings cottage cheese + 2 cups steamed veggies (brocoli, squash) = 500 calories
10:30pm: 2 eggs + 1 servings cottage cheese  = 260 calories
Total Calories: 1820




I don't think 400 calories is going to make me swell up, but it sure is going to make lifting better. If I start to creep back up in weight too fast I will back down to the old diet again.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 21, 2008)

You were cutting at 1800 cals?  Isn't that a bit low for a guy your size? (I'm only 170 or so and was cutting at 2300 average.


----------



## Built (Aug 21, 2008)

That does sound low! How much protein, fat, carb?


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Things are better than they have been in a long time. Training is good, running is good, work is good, money situation is good, and I guess life in general is good.
> 
> Our company is generating money. I am trying to pay off some credit cards and other debt, plus save up some money for a big move. I may be moving to Vegas in a short while. I have plans and plans and more plans. I guess I just want a little more for myself and i am trying to make it happen.



Vegas, eh? Nice, you can catch some UFC shows.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 22, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> You were cutting at 1800 cals?  Isn't that a bit low for a guy your size? (I'm only 170 or so and was cutting at 2300 average.





Built said:


> That does sound low! How much protein, fat, carb?



I agree that my calories were low. However, I was getting stronger, and my waist size was shrinking so I stuck with it. I believe my body is highly effecienct with calories, so my caloric maintenance level might be a little lower than the average person. 


I'll calculate the total macros sometime today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 22, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> You were cutting at 1800 cals?  Isn't that a bit low for a guy your size? (I'm only 170 or so and was cutting at 2300 average.



LOL i cut on 4000+ cals.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 22, 2008)

wow id think a guy your size would starve on cals that low.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 25, 2008)

*Friday - 08/22/2008
Pull Day
Power Day*

Weight 219

*
Weighted Chinups: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW x 5
Set 2: BW+25 x 5   
Set 3: BW+45 x 5

Chest Assisted Rows: (3m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 6
Set 2: 270 x 6
Set 3: 360 x 6

Bent-Over Row Supinated Grip: (3m RI)
135 x 5
185 x 5

Behind Back Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 405 x 15 
Set 2: 455 x 15
Set 3: 455 x 15

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 5
Set 2: 45 x 5
Set 3: 55 x 5
Set 4: 60 x 5
*


----------



## KelJu (Aug 25, 2008)

*Monday - 08/25/2008
Leg Day
Power Day*

Weight: 221

*
Squat: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5 
Set 2: 225 x 5   
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 325 x 5

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 5 
Set 2: 110 x 5
Set 3: 120 x 5
Set 4: 140 x 5 

Leg Extensions: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 310 x 8
Set 2: 310 x 10
Set 3: 310 x 10   

Lever Seated Calf Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 310 x 12 
Set 2: 230 x 10
Set 3: 330 x 10 + 10s static contraction
*


I squatted less this week than last. My legs are really taking a beating from my running. I am headed out the door now to my first Muay Thai Kickboxing session. I am pretty stoked about it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 25, 2008)

KelJu said:


> *Friday - 08/22/2008*
> *Pull Day*
> *Power Day*
> 
> ...


 
as usual, good stuff in here KelJu.   Can you post a picture, if you can find one, of the chest assisted row machine you were using?  I only ask because I do chest supported rows on a machine I bought for my home gym, and I am barely able to do 4 plates for reps on it, and I saw 360 for chest assisted rows, I was like, holy shit.  I just was wondering what type of machine it was...thanks!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 25, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> as usual, good stuff in here KelJu.   Can you post a picture, if you can find one, of the chest assisted row machine you were using?  I only ask because I do chest supported rows on a machine I bought for my home gym, and I am barely able to do 4 plates for reps on it, and I saw 360 for chest assisted rows, I was like, holy shit.  I just was wondering what type of machine it was...thanks!




This is like to the one I use, only it is slightly different. One thing to remember, is that you can't compare numbers on machines, because the sightliest amount of change from one design to another could be the difference between 100lbs or more in the end.   


Unique Strength L004 Iso-Lever Seated Row - gymworld.co.uk


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 25, 2008)

KelJu said:


> This is like to the one I use, only it is slightly different. One thing to remember, is that you can't compare numbers on machines, because the sightliest amount of change from one design to another could be the difference between 100lbs or more in the end.
> 
> 
> Unique Strength L004 Iso-Lever Seated Row - gymworld.co.uk


 
oh yeah, I know you can't compare machines, but that picture does give me a better understanding of why the difference is so great.  Mine is kinda like this one:

http://www.elitefts.com/images/PICTURES/Chest-Suported-2.jpg

generally, you need to use a lot lower weight on these as compared to the one like you posted, but I'm thinking 8 plates is still nothing to sneeze at


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2008)

how was Muay Thai?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2008)

fufu said:


> how was Muay Thai?



It was far from what I expected. It felt more like an hour and a half long aerobic sessions. I'll be honest, it was humbling. By the 1 hour mark I was having trouble keeping my hands up. The instructor was no bullshit, and didn't allow us to drop our hands.  

My legs and arms were jello by the end. I am not sure if I want to make the necessary adaptions to be the best I can be at this. I would have to give up a lot of my size to get the stamina required. I will either decide to devote myself completely to the gym, or I will devote myself to Muay Thai. I guess I will have made my decision by tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2008)

KelJu said:


> It was far from what I expected. It felt more like an hour and a half long aerobic sessions. I'll be honest, it was humbling. By the 1 hour mark I was having trouble keeping my hands up. The instructor was no bullshit, and didn't allow us to drop our hands.
> 
> My legs and arms were jello by the end. I am not sure if I want to make the necessary adaptions to be the best I can be at this. I would have to give up a lot of my size to get the stamina required. I will either decide to devote myself completely to the gym, or I will devote myself to Muay Thai. I guess I will have made my decision by tomorrow.



I was going to mention that, but I figured you'd find out for yourself. It is so different from weight lifting. I found out the same thing when I started doing BJJ. That is why I do all conditioning now. I'm still physically stronger than most of the other guys but you realize that technique and conditioning play a much larger role.

good luck with your decision.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2008)

*Tuesday - 08/26/2008
Push Day
Hypertrophy Day*

Weight: 224  <--- Not Cool! 

*
Flat Dumbbell Presses: 2.5m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10    
Set 3: 100 x 10

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 135 x 8
Set 3: 135 x 10

Dips: (2.5m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 25
Set 2: BW x 20
Set 3: BW x 25


Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 10

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 185 x 6
Set 2: 200 x 8

Incline Twisting Sit-up: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12

*

Ok, calculating my diet was becoming a pain in the ass, so I switched to fitday. OMFG! I love that site. It is so much better than manual calculations, but you have to be careful. I found a few errors as what fitday said the figures were compared to what the actual label said.  

*Diet*


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 26, 2008)

12 whole eggs?  You beast.  How is that diet treating you?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2008)

I am getting strong fast, but I over did it for the last 3 days. I need to scale back. I wanted to put some weight on slowly, but I ended up putting on 4lbs in 3 days. That is not good at all.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 27, 2008)

On 2,500kcal a day? That's nothing. I'm sure it's just water weight and glycogen. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 27, 2008)

fufu said:


> I was going to mention that, but I figured you'd find out for yourself. It is so different from weight lifting. I found out the same thing when I started doing BJJ. That is why I do all conditioning now. I'm still physically stronger than most of the other guys but you realize that technique and conditioning play a much larger role.
> 
> good luck with your decision.



Yeah i noticed that day 2 with my trainer he would just let me get tired then submit me he actually had to tell me not to muscle it to much.

Hey kelju which weight class would you be looking to fight at 205?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Yeah i noticed that day 2 with my trainer he would just let me get tired then submit me he actually had to tell me not to muscle it to much.
> 
> Hey kelju which weight class would you be looking to fight at 205?



I'm not looking to fight. I decided that picking up heavy shit is more important than MMA right now. 

I might try it later, but I also don't have the time or the money to sacrifice to it.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about that weight gain. I agree with WB. Plus you are a big guy, you will have more residual gains from that sort of thing more than someone smaller just because you carry more mass(cells). 

When I up my cals my carbs and sodium go up too and I can put on up to 5 lbs easy, sometimes 8, sometimes even 10.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 28, 2008)

*Thursday - 08/28/2008
Pull Day
Hypertrophy Day*

Weight: 223 

*
Chinups: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 10 

Cable Pulldowns: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 10
Set 2: 180 x 10 

Chest Assisted Rows Pronated Grip: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 10
Set 2: 270 x 10

Iso-Laterial Rows Supinated Grip: (2m RI)
Set 1: 270 x 10
Set 2: 270 x 10

Behind Back Barbell Shrugs: (2m RI) 
Set 1: 405 x 20
Set 2: 455 x 20
Set 3: 500 x 15

Seated Neutral Grip Shrugs: (2m RI)
Set 1: 270 x 12
Set 2: 270 x 12

Seated Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 10
Set 2: 45 x 10
Set 3: 45 x 10
*


----------



## KelJu (Sep 3, 2008)

*Wednesday - 09/03/2008
Leg Day
Power Day*

Weight: 220

*
Squat: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5 
Set 2: 225 x 5   
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 315 x 5

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 5 
Set 2: 110 x 5
Set 3: 120 x 5
Set 4: 140 x 5 

Leg Extensions: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 310 x 10
Set 2: 310 x 10   

Lever Seated Calf Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 310 x 15 
Set 2: 230 x 15
Set 3: 350 x 10 + 10s static contraction
*


----------



## KelJu (Sep 3, 2008)

*Tuesday - 08/26/2008
Push Day
Power Day*

Weight: 219  

*
Flat Bench Presses: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 315 x 4
Set 4: 315 x 4

Standing Barbell Military Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 155 x 5
Set 3: 155 x 5


Single Arm Cable Arm Extensions: (3m RI)
Set 1: 30 x 5
Set 2: 35 x 5
Set 3: 42.5 x 4

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 185 x 8
Set 2: 200 x 8

Incline Twisting Sit-up: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12
*

*Diet*


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2008)

nice benching, how are the shoulders feeling?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 3, 2008)

fufu said:


> nice benching, how are the shoulders feeling?



Funny you should ask. I think i injured my right shoulder again bench pressing, but it doesn't feel like it was hurt bad. I think I'll skip bench pressing and dips for a few weeks.


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2008)

good good


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2008)

*Friday - 09/05/2008
Pull Day
Power Day*

Weight: 222 

*
Weighted Chinups: (3m RI)
Set 1: BW+10 x 6
Set 2: BW+25 x 6 
Set 4: BW+45 x 6

Cable Pulldowns:
Set 1: 200 x 6

Cable Underhand Pulldown:
Set 1: 200 x 6

Cable Straight Back Seated Row: (3m RI)
Set 1: 160 x 5
Set 2: 160 x 5

Chest Assisted Rows Pronated Grip: (3m RI)
Set 1: 360 x 5
Set 2: 410 x 5

Behind Back Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 405 x 15
Set 2: 455 x 15
Set 3: 500 x 15
Set 4: 550 x 10

Seated Neutral Grip Shrugs: (3m RI)
Set 1: 270 x 12
Set 2: 270 x 12

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 45 x 5
Set 2: 55 x 5

Barbell Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 95 x 5
Set 2: 115 x 5


Treadmill Running: 1 mile @ 8 mph
*









My workout was awesome,  but it lasted way too long. I was feeling good, and got carried away.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 6, 2008)

Do you really eat your eggs raw or do you just put that into Fitday for convenience purposes?


----------



## Built (Sep 6, 2008)

I had someone ask me about my diet once - said she admired what I was doing, but wasn't sure about eating all that raw food...

I was speechless.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 6, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Do you really eat your eggs raw or do you just put that into Fitday for convenience purposes?



Lol, I am extreme, but no where near that extreme. It is for convenience. 

I invented a dish that I eat twice a day that involves 4 eggs 1 cup steamed broccoli, 1 cup steamed asparagus, 1/2 cup steamed squash, 2 servings shredded cheese 1 serving cottage cheese, and 1 cup salsa. It taste freaking awesome, and proves a great way for me to get my veggies. I can cook this dish from fresh ingredients to completion in about 20 minutes.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy shit.  That does sound like a tasty dish.  I was wondering if you were eating a dozen eggs in one sitting.

Are you doing some sort of P/RR/S?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit.  That does sound like a tasty dish.  I was wondering if you were eating a dozen eggs in one sitting.
> 
> Are you doing some sort of P/RR/S?



I'm not doing p/rr/s. I just like to switch between high and low reps each week. I never really liked p/rr/s because I rarely ever saw improvement from shock, so I just threw it out.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 9, 2008)

*Saturday - 09/06/2008
Leg Day
Power Day*

Weight: 222

*
Squat: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5 
Set 2: 225 x 5   
Set 3: 315 x 5
Set 4: 375 x 5 

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 5 
Set 2: 130 x 5
Set 3: 150 x 5 *Personal Best

Leg Extensions: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 310 x 12
Set 2: 320 x 12 *Personal Best 

Lever Seated Calf Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 310 x 12 
Set 2: 230 x 10
Set 3: 350 x 10 + 10s static contraction *Personal Best
*


Fantastic! I am seeing wonderful gains in my legs on a higher calorie intake, but I am getting fatter, too. Oh well, fuck it. Its winter time anyhow, and I will be looking swole in fitted Ts and jeans.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 9, 2008)

*Tuesday - 09/09/2008
Push Day
Power Day*

Weight: 226  <--- Fuckkkkkkkkk!

*
Flat Dumbbell Presses: (3m RI)
Set 1: 80 x 10
Set 2: 100 x 10    
Set 3: 110 x 8 *Personal Best

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 135 x 8
Set 3: 135 x 8

Weighted Dips: (3m RI) 
Set 1: BW+25 x 10
Set 2: BW+45 x 10
Set 3: BW+90 x 9


Cable Rope Triceps Pushdown: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 50 x 10
Set 2: 80 x 10
Set 3: 90 x 8 

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 185 x 6
Set 2: 200 x 8
Set 3: 200 x 10 *Personal Best

Incline Twisting Sit-up: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
*

Fantastic again. My pushing power is peak again. If I could just get my squatting power back up. I am still getting fatter. I like the strength and all, but I may need to take a month and slowly cut back down a little. 


I went home to see my folks over the weekend and my mom cooked up a storm. Bless her heart, she just doesn't know shit about nutrition. Even the veggies were deep fried, but I loved it. I am not posting my diet, because it is embarrassing how bad I have eaten over the last 4 days.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2008)

Atleast your getting strong and bigger.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Atleast your getting strong and bigger.



But I don't want to be a fatass. 


I am back in diet mode today. My goal is to eat over a pound of veggies a day. Today was a flawless victory.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you a fat ass?  I'm at 205 now and feel like a stick boy still, but everyone says I'm ripped.  I liked being 230 and strong.  So there's my question ... are you fat ass or just a big assed dude?  I doubt you're fat Brother K ...


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm swole up and strong as fuck, but I have love handles and belly fat. I consider myself a fatass unless I have a 6-pack. I'm in good shape, but I know I could be doing better.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol ... so then you gonna wear the plastic bags so you can spot reduce?

No worries bro.  We all go through the stages of weight gain and loss.  You will get back down where you wanna be ...  ... just don't lose power in the process


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 11, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I'm swole up and strong as fuck, but I have love handles and belly fat. I consider myself a fatass unless I have a 6-pack. I'm in good shape, but I know I could be doing better.



I hear ya here buddy. I feel fat as fuck gonna cut down to 180 in 7-10 days. Post up a shirtless pic before and after you cut.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2008)

*Thrusday - 09/11/2008
Pull Day
Hypertrophy*

Weight: 222 

*
Chinups Neutral Grip: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 12
Set 2: BW x 12

Pullups: (2m RI)
Set 1: BW x 10
Set 2: BW x 8

Cable Pulldowns: (2m RI)
Set 1: 180 x 8
Set 2: 180 x 8

Dumbbell Rows: (2m RI)
Set 1: 60 x 10
Set 2: 70 x 10
Set 3: 80 x 10

Chest Assisted Rows Pronated Grip: (2m RI)
Set 1: 270 x 10

Behind Back Barbell Shrugs: (3m RI) 
Set 1: 405 x 15
Set 2: 455 x 15
Set 3: 500 x 10

Seated Neutral Grip Shrugs: (3m RI)
Set 1: 270 x 12
Set 2: 270 x 12

Dumbbell Hammer Curls: (3m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 8
Set 2: 45 x 8
Set 3: 50 x 8

Treadmill Running: 1 mile @ 8 mph
*


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2008)

*Friday - 09/12/2008
Leg Day
Hypertrophy Day*

Weight: 228

*
Squat: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 12 
Set 2: 225 x 12   
Set 3: 315 x 12

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10 
Set 2: 110 x 10
Set 3: 120 x 10 

Leg Extensions: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 320 x 12
Set 2: 320 x 12  

Lunges: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 8
Set 2: 135 x 8  

Lever Seated Calf Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 310 x 12 
Set 2: 230 x 10
Set 3: 350 x 10
*


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I hear ya here buddy. I feel fat as fuck gonna cut down to 180 in 7-10 days. Post up a shirtless pic before and after you cut.



I got no camera, mine bit the dust. I'll have a new one by Halloween, and i will get soem picture then hopefully.


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey K.  Your abilities still astound me.  Good work man, and keep chowing on the peace pipe.


----------



## AndrewSS (Sep 22, 2008)

you strong


----------



## KelJu (Sep 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey K.  Your abilities still astound me.  Good work man, and keep chowing on the peace pipe.



Whats up dude? We were wondering if we were going ot have to come hunting after you. 

Sadly, my smoking days are over. There is a strong chance I may be going to work for a German company that is building a new steel plant here in Alabama. I have to keep my system clean just in case I get the offer.


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Whats up dude? We were wondering if we were going ot have to come hunting after you.
> 
> Sadly, my smoking days are over. There is a strong chance I may be going to work for a German company that is building a new steel plant here in Alabama. I have to keep my system clean just in case I get the offer.


 
Been busy dude, new job, loads of travel.  

You'll have a blast in Germany if you get there, and German women are really hot too.  Sense of humour not required though.   Hope it works out for you, it's a cool place. 

Training looks shit hot as usual.


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 24, 2008)

If you do go to Germany, don't forget to sample the shizen.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Been busy dude, new job, loads of travel.
> 
> You'll have a blast in Germany if you get there, and German women are really hot too.  Sense of humour not required though.   Hope it works out for you, it's a cool place.
> 
> Training looks shit hot as usual.



LOL they dont have a sense of humor?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2008)

*Wednesday - 10/08/2008
Push Day
Power Day*

Weight: 225

*
Flat Bench Press Press: (3m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 225 x 5    
Set 3: 315 x 4
Set 4: 315 x 4

Standing Barbell Military Press: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 5
Set 2: 175 x 5
Set 3: 185 x 5
Set 4: 195 x 3

Dips: (2m RI) 
Set 1: BW x 25
Set 2: BW x 25
Set 3: BW x 25


Lying dumbell tricep Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 40 x 5
Set 2: 40 x 5
Set 3: 40 x 5 

Lever Seated Crunch: (2m RI)
Set 1: 185 x 6
Set 2: 200 x 8
Set 3: 210 x 8 

*

I haven;t military pressed over 185 in a long time, and I was on AS then. could it be my imagination? I honestly don't think so, because I didn't really eat that good over the past 3 days, so I didn't expect to throw up that kind of weight. I think the E-stane works in the system very quickly. We will see as I log my progression.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 8, 2008)

still very strong i see keep up the good work


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2008)

*Tuesday - 10/07/2008
Leg Day
Hypertrophy*

Weight: 225

*
Squat: (2m RI)
Set 1: 135 x 10 
Set 2: 225 x 10 
Set 3: 315 x 8
Set 4: 315 x 8 

Standing Single Leg Curls: (2.5m RI)
Set 1: 100 x 10 
Set 2: 100 x 10
Set 3: 110 x 10

Leg Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 300 x 10 
Set 2: 300 x 10

Lever Seated Calf Extensions: (2m RI)
Set 1: 310 x 15
Set 2: 310 x 15
Set 3: 310 x 15 
*


----------

